# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #27



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are right, Bon as even teachers today are only in it for the money. I was a sub for about 1 year, but found the teachers to be very hateful & verbally abusive. They treated all subs the same way not just me.
> 
> One teacher even had some of the students to help her when she was very cruel--talk about teaching those students how to bully! I quit after telling the superintendent. He said I cannot control the hen fights!
> 
> ...


Was not like that in my school. Teachers treated subs great. It was the Admin who treated teachers like... you know what...


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I`m just using the burgundy throughout as it`s my friends choice.
> My circular needles are holding up brilliantly thanks westy.
> The last time hubby took them to be replaced and to show them the receipt at customer service. hubby asked them if there was a recall on them because I had 2 circs break in as many weeks. They checked on the computer and didn`t see any type of recall, but exchanged them without any hassles. And yayy they finally had size 8`s in stock at last!!
> 
> ...


 How funny! I am going to have to do that! My husband only uses mine when his battery is dead. Let us know when they arrive!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - great! Another teacher! What did you teach?
> 
> I'm a retired teacher. I started late - at 50- as a kindergarten parapro for 8 years. Then I taught first grade for 5 years. I know about principals like that. I was lucky - had a wonderful one - kind to teachers and kids, especially special needs kids. BUT - don't cross the line, or you were in hot water. I retired when he was still there.
> 
> ...


I mostly taught 4th, but have taught every grade but 5th. I was in the same building for 20 years and was loved by the 6 or 7 different principals before this one. He really hated me, not sure why. When I retired, I was forbidden to come volunteer. He went to each of my former colleagues and told them that I was not to be there. It really hurt my feelings. What does he think I was going to do?

I am glad I have moved on...I smile each day when I don't have to turn left to go to the school! Like I said, I miss the kids and seeing my friends every day, but are they ever jealous of me!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> Bonnie, the picture in my mind is hilarious,I'm still laughing. I'm with you I would love to see a video of that. sorry KPG that is just too funny. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


No, you don't want to see that video. This morning DH waved off the turkey before his shower. Then, me naked (!), waved off the turkey on my trip to the shower. Then three more times already this morning, (dressed, of course).

I think someone thinks I'm crazy because I just saw an Indigo Bunting and a Downy Woodpecker on the feeder at the same time with a Cardinal waiting his turn.

We see all kinds of birds daily, but the Indigo Bunting has only been seen five times in the past 5 or 6 years. What a treat!

I think someone thought I better send that crazy woman little birds to enjoy before she hurts herself!

Message received. I don't want to be the turkey taken away in a straight jacket for my wing flapping.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Looks like I'm the early bird today. Going to church - GS playing drums - music is all 8th graders, and this is the next-to-last time before they move on to high school. Next week is the last. I will miss that so much. I'm so delighted with this talent that I never suspected he had.
> 
> After that, shopping for his little sister's bday. She's the one I taught to crochet last summer. This summer she wants to learn to knit. The crocheting didn't go real well. Is 9 too young to knit? Nah - she said a boy in her class knits scarves and hats!
> 
> ...


Have fun today Bon. Thanks for viewing and commenting on my dresses.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Wild turkeys are very smart. Not at all like the domestically raised turkeys destined for our dinner table.


Who knew - you do - I didn't!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for posting as these are beautiful! You are so talented. You made both in the past 2 weeks? You are fast!


Thanks Jane. I can complete one in about ten hours or so I guess. Very simple pattern, but I think so cute.

I changed the solid color yarn stitch pattern slightly to my taste. Will start one more color scheme tonight.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> A 100-year old cabin - that sounds wonderful! I hope you'll tell us more about it. Have you stayed there yet?


Oh yes! We love it. It isn't far from our house, but you really feel like you are in another time! We call the outhouse the Observatory because we have a wonderful view of the mountains! It has been used by one family since 1914. The logs for the cabin were brought about 3 miles from the house on a narrow gauge railroad. You can still see the family name and location on boards in the house. From the train depot, which is long gone, the boards were brought to the town limits via horses. From the he drug the wood up to the building site, about 1 mile up hill. The wood burning stove was brought by covered wagon. There are some neat fire extinguishers that are filled with a fire retardant and when they get too hot, a hammer breaks the glass to allow the retardant all over the room. There is a wrap around screened in porch as well. There is a treadle sewing machine they left behind. I am a novice sewer, so a dear friend of mine will be inheriting it. I will show you guys some pics soon!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> kpg, those dresses are adorable and I love the colors. What pattern did you use?


One that I've had printed forever. I did list the name and designer on my original post and someone provided a link to the pattern which I'm told is still available (free?) on Rav.

I matched up a printed pattern from my collection and bought the yarn at Hobby Lobby a month or so ago as I wished to support HL when they were arguing in the Supreme Court.

I don't have the link, but check the topic and you'll find them.

Adorable for Ellie!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's terrible! What did you teach, gjz? Did you teach for a long time?
> 
> I agree - retirement does help a lot.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you taught next to me! I kept very similar hours! The TCAP results just came out for 3rd grade reading. My former school is 3rd from the bottom. Not because of the teachers, but because of the leadership. The scores have dropped each year since he has arrived, wonder what is going to happen. His boss and his bosses boss have been "let go". Hmmm...


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Boy you guys are hard to keep up with! I am way behind on everyone's posts! Hope everyone has a wonderful day! I am off to get my granddaughter and play for the day, whoo hoo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Cute. Glad they didn't find the slide rule hidden in his daughter's barbie case!
> 
> Anybody remember slide rules? My husband carried one wherever he went (waaay back in the 1960's - engineering student).I never could figure out the thing.


I remember using slide rules in high school. I think development of the slide rule was quite an accomplishment - it had been used for hundreds of years. Amazing really how older societies used math knowledge for their engineering (even going back to Babylonians). And sad how many people today can't do very basic addition or subtraction without a calculator, cash register or computer to give them the answer.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bon and Bumpy...wish we lived next door to you too.
> 
> Remember a few weeks ago i said I`m knitting an afghan for a friend in Chicago? We both watch the same Welsh language soap opera, and there was a pink afghan in one of the characters houses that I fell in love with and wanted to knit it for my house. Well I saw a scene of the pic and took a screen shot of it. I couldn`t find a pattern so I decided to make my own. My friend wants her afghan in burgundy.
> isn't it lovely.


That screen shot is fantastic Ms Bee! Afghan is lovely and would you post a shot of yours whilst in progress please?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Looks like I'm the early bird today. Going to church - GS playing drums - music is all 8th graders, and this is the next-to-last time before they move on to high school. Next week is the last. I will miss that so much. I'm so delighted with this talent that I never suspected he had.
> 
> After that, shopping for his little sister's bday. She's the one I taught to crochet last summer. This summer she wants to learn to knit. The crocheting didn't go real well. Is 9 too young to knit? Nah - she said a boy in her class knits scarves and hats!
> 
> ...


Have a great day Bonnie. I hope your gs gets to play today. Do they still have the music program when he gets to high school?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for posting as these are beautiful! You are so talented. You made both in the past 2 weeks? You are fast!


Two weeks? That's how long it takes me to decide to make something and get out a piece of paper to figure it out!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Oh yes! We love it. It isn't far from our house, but you really feel like you are in another time! We call the outhouse the Observatory because we have a wonderful view of the mountains! It has been used by one family since 1914. The logs for the cabin were brought about 3 miles from the house on a narrow gauge railroad. You can still see the family name and location on boards in the house. From the train depot, which is long gone, the boards were brought to the town limits via horses. From the he drug the wood up to the building site, about 1 mile up hill. The wood burning stove was brought by covered wagon. There are some neat fire extinguishers that are filled with a fire retardant and when they get too hot, a hammer breaks the glass to allow the retardant all over the room. There is a wrap around screened in porch as well. There is a treadle sewing machine they left behind. I am a novice sewer, so a dear friend of mine will be inheriting it. I will show you guys some pics soon!


Look forward to seeing the pics. Wonderful that you know the cabin's history and can restore it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are right, Bon as even teachers today are only in it for the money. I was a sub for about 1 year, but found the teachers to be very hateful & verbally abusive. They treated all subs the same way not just me.
> 
> One teacher even had some of the students to help her when she was very cruel--talk about teaching those students how to bully! I quit after telling the superintendent. He said I cannot control the hen fights!
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I was very leery of subbing because I knew how the teachers could be. Before I started teaching, I subbed at a school that stressed treating your subs and volunteers well. When the Principal there had a grade level meeting, I was included. She gave everyone a Christmas gift, and she gave me one, too. That was very, very nice. I used to leave the plans ready, the materials out in order of use, and a little treat for my subs. I think it's fun to take something that could be really hard and try to make it nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, it is time for me to volunteer at the hospital. I give out information & set at a desk so no work involved plus I'm allowed to knit/crochet. Such fun!
> 
> Chat later sweet ladies enjoy the day. It will be 86 today--hot! I turned on the AC as the house would get too hot late in the day.


I love the picture. It's going to be in the upper 80's here today, too. Too hot for me. I LOVE a/c!

Enjoy your volunteering!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> I mostly taught 4th, but have taught every grade but 5th. I was in the same building for 20 years and was loved by the 6 or 7 different principals before this one. He really hated me, not sure why. When I retired, I was forbidden to come volunteer. He went to each of my former colleagues and told them that I was not to be there. It really hurt my feelings. What does he think I was going to do?
> 
> I am glad I have moved on...I smile each day when I don't have to turn left to go to the school! Like I said, I miss the kids and seeing my friends every day, but are they ever jealous of me!!!


You have wonderful coping skills, gjz! I had a bad experience with one principal - one I had admired very much - and it took me a long time to get over it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, you don't want to see that video. This morning DH waved off the turkey before his shower. Then, me naked (!), waved off the turkey on my trip to the shower. Then three more times already this morning, (dressed, of course).
> 
> I think someone thinks I'm crazy because I just saw an Indigo Bunting and a Downy Woodpecker on the feeder at the same time with a Cardinal waiting his turn.
> 
> ...


Geezy-peezy, KPG - now my eyes hurt! Did you really run out of the house nekkid? You are one uninhibited gal! My hat's off to you. But just the hat - NOTHING ELSE!  :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What could he hope to gain by denying you volunteering? What a loss for the students and teachers.


Right. A bad principal can be so destructive. I absolutely cannot stand my old one. Liar, manipulator and the laziest person I have ever met. Never, ever took responsibility or did her job. Ever. We were totally at her mercy. No support ever.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What could he hope to gain by denying you volunteering? What a loss for the students and teachers.


Anybody remember The Peter Principle? It says that people are promoted to their level of incompetence.

Makes a crazy kind of sense, doesn't it? That probably explains a principal who keeps volunteers away. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> I mostly taught 4th, but have taught every grade but 5th. I was in the same building for 20 years and was loved by the 6 or 7 different principals before this one. He really hated me, not sure why. When I retired, I was forbidden to come volunteer. He went to each of my former colleagues and told them that I was not to be there. It really hurt my feelings. What does he think I was going to do?
> 
> I am glad I have moved on...I smile each day when I don't have to turn left to go to the school! Like I said, I miss the kids and seeing my friends every day, but are they ever jealous of me!!!


If you did that much teaching, he was probably threatened by you. I've seen that happen. You probably knew more than he did - and surely had more experience.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A little math & political humour --


Funny. You find the best pic and articles. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have fun today Bon. Thanks for viewing and commenting on my dresses.


Thanks, KPG. I came home for breakfast. It turns out this was GS's last performance. He decided he wanted to sit with his class for the last one next week, rather than behind the drum wall. The ceremony they're having is called the passing of the torch, and he wants to participate in that. I will miss his drumming at church.

Next weekend - Hard Rock Cafe! It's a whole different kind of music, as you can imagine!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Jane. I can complete one in about ten hours or so I guess. Very simple pattern, but I think so cute.
> 
> I changed the solid color yarn stitch pattern slightly to my taste. Will start one more color scheme tonight.


KPG, - and anyone else who wants to answer - how long can you knit at a sitting?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Geezy-peezy, KPG - now my eyes hurt! Did you really run out of the house nekkid? You are one uninhibited gal!  :thumbup:


Yes, nekkid! I don't think the turkey noticed even though Thumper said they are very intelligent. The turkey probably thinks I'm the wild bird!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh yes! We love it. It isn't far from our house, but you really feel like you are in another time! We call the outhouse the Observatory because we have a wonderful view of the mountains! It has been used by one family since 1914. The logs for the cabin were brought about 3 miles from the house on a narrow gauge railroad. You can still see the family name and location on boards in the house. From the train depot, which is long gone, the boards were brought to the town limits via horses. From the he drug the wood up to the building site, about 1 mile up hill. The wood burning stove was brought by covered wagon. There are some neat fire extinguishers that are filled with a fire retardant and when they get too hot, a hammer breaks the glass to allow the retardant all over the room. There is a wrap around screened in porch as well. There is a treadle sewing machine they left behind. I am a novice sewer, so a dear friend of mine will be inheriting it. I will show you guys some pics soon!


How lucky you are! When we were young, DH and I spent time at his family's little hunting house on the Bird River in Maryland. Very rustic, kitchen separate from main house, no plumbing, outhouse, pump for water. It wasn't so far away either, but it was like a time warp. No worries, just sit on the dock and watch the river roll. They are on the water, facing due west - with government woods across the river. The sunsets were spectacular. It was wonderful. When his parents died, his sister bought it. We used to go every summer when his folks owned it - spent a week there fishing, crabbing, playing cards. Not any more, though. It was heavenly. I"m happy for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> It sounds like you taught next to me! I kept very similar hours! The TCAP results just came out for 3rd grade reading. My former school is 3rd from the bottom. Not because of the teachers, but because of the leadership. The scores have dropped each year since he has arrived, wonder what is going to happen. His boss and his bosses boss have been "let go". Hmmm...


Wow - they're cleaning house! It's sad to see your school go downhill - mine is, too. The biggest problem is discipline.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> KPG, - and anyone else who wants to answer - how long can you knit at a sitting?


I knit while watching the TV. If I'm interested, 5-6 hours.

I can be logged on to KP 8-10 hours because I can work and have it opened in the background and check in while on the phone, printing or waiting for another!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think Hill's shaking in her shoes over this Benghazi investigation.


I hope so! She needs to be because she is a liar and truth needs to come out!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have fun today Bon. Thanks for viewing and commenting on my dresses.


KPG, you're welcome - I love all your work. You are amazing! And very nice, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember using slide rules in high school. I think development of the slide rule was quite an accomplishment - it had been used for hundreds of years. Amazing really how older societies used math knowledge for their engineering (even going back to Babylonians). And sad how many people today can't do very basic addition or subtraction without a calculator, cash register or computer to give them the answer.


I know. Once we were ay Circuit City (computer store), and the computers went down. As if that weren't funny enough, the clerk couldn't complete our order. A little addition problem?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, KPG. I came home for breakfast. It turns out this was GS's last performance. He decided he wanted to sit with his class for the last one, rather than behind the drum wall. It's called the passing of the torch, and he wants to participate in that. I will miss his drumming at church.
> 
> Next weekend - Hard Rock Cafe! It's a whole different kind of music, as you can imagine!!!


Bon: Have been reading about your GS & his music. Just this week my GS "auditioned" with his next year's - new school - music teacher. The kids more or less talked to the teacher & told him what instrument they'd like to play next year - that'll be the 6th grade which is called "middle school" (junior hi) when I was in school. He had the kids line up - talked with each 1 - looked at them - & when he got to my GS he said "You will definitely play the trumpet 'cause you have full lips!" Who knew this was a plus for a trumpet player? Yeah! His other grandmother Joyce had very full, lush lips - we're so glad he inherited Joyce's lips. She died when he was only 5 so he doesn't have many memories of her - but we always talk about her - what a great grandma she was ---- & now -----how wonderful that he's inherited her beautiful, full lips.
Georgiegirl


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love to see that video! Not the bb gun - you waving your arms and screaming at the turkey. :lol:


I know what you do. Go to the party supply and get an air horn. I bought my neighbor one when Jojo was running after her dd while she was riding her bicycle. It scared him to death. No more running after them. Maybe it will work on the turkey but they are dumb. Can't promise it will keep them away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a great day Bonnie. I hope your gs gets to play today. Do they still have the music program when he gets to high school?


Thanks, WCK. Yes, he played today for the last time at his school. Unfortunately, the high school doesn't have the kids playing at the school Mass. Who knows - maybe that will change. He gets to play a lot, though. He takes lessons once, sometimes twice, a week. The music school groups them in bands and arranges for them to play at clubs - soon they'll be playing at the Hard Rock Cafe in Atlanta for the second time! Very exciting!! It's so nice of you to ask. I try not to be obnoxious about it, but he's a quiet, very sweet kid (just like his dad was growing up) and I'm so proud of him I could pop.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope so! She needs to be because she is a liar and truth needs to come out!


The Special Committee should be interesting since Gowdy is supposed to have the authority to subpoena anyone, including Hill and Obama.

I hope the truth (that we all know) is finally proven through documents, folks arrested or otherwise forced to take responsibility for their actions or lack thereof.

Same with Lerner and the IRS scandal. Wonder if the same will ever happen for Fast & Furious as well.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon: Have been reading about your GS & his music. Just this week my GS "auditioned" with his next year's - new school - music teacher. The kids more or less talked to the teacher & told him what instrument they'd like to play next year - that'll be the 6th grade which is called "middle school" (junior hi) when I was in school. He had the kids line up - talked with each 1 - looked at them - & when he got to my GS he said "You will definitely play the trumpet 'cause you have full lips!" Who knew this was a plus for a trumpet player? Yeah! His other grandmother Joyce had very full, lush lips - we're so glad he inherited Joyce's lips. She died when he was only 5 so he doesn't have many memories of her - but we always talk about her - what a great grandma she was ---- & now -----how wonderful that he's inherited her beautiful, full lips.
> Georgiegirl


OK, one more thing - the trumpet was the instrument he wanted to play! Thank you Grandma Joyce!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Special Committee should be interesting since Gowdy is supposed to have the authority to subpoena anyone, including Hill and Obama.
> 
> I hope the truth (that we all know) is finally proven through documents, folks arrested or otherwise forced to take responsibility for their actions or lack thereof.
> 
> Same with Lerner and the IRS scandal. Wonder if the same will ever happen for Fast & Furious as well.


I'm with you all the way on this one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you do. Go to the party supply and get an air horn. I bought my neighbor one when Jojo was running after her dd while she was riding her bicycle. It scared him to death. No more running after them. Maybe it will work on the turkey but they are dumb. Can't promise it will keep them away.


Oh, no! Then I'd have to sneak around or make sure to be fully dressed and wearing jewelry because someone may come around to search for a person in distress blowing a horn and discover me! :lol:

Just remembered: I have a small megaphone that I use at our yard sales. Maybe I should speak to that turkey through that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, one more thing - the trumpet was the instrument he wanted to play! Thank you Grandma Joyce!


That's wonderful!! I read a short article once, and a woman was talking about sports and music. She said she worked in a doctor's office, and none of them had played football. They were ALL in the band!

I think it's a great experience for kids. I have two other GS's who play trumpet - a really nice instrument. Good luck to him!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, it is time for me to volunteer at the hospital. I give out information & set at a desk so no work involved plus I'm allowed to knit/crochet. Such fun!
> 
> Chat later sweet ladies enjoy the day. It will be 86 today--hot! I turned on the AC as the house would get too hot late in the day.


Love that. Hugs back to you. It is hot and humid. More tornado warnings in Ar. today. Stay cool Janie. I bet you enjoy your volunteer work. Good for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, nekkid! I don't think the turkey noticed even though Thumper said they are very intelligent. The turkey probably thinks I'm the wild bird!


Go, girl!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I knit while watching the TV. If I'm interested, 5-6 hours.
> 
> I can be logged on to KP 8-10 hours because I can work and have it opened in the background and check in while on the phone, printing or waiting for another!


Mega-multi-tasker!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Off again - shopping. Two grad gifts and a birthday. I'm not a shopper, but I shall go forth and conquer this.

Carry on! (Take that any way you want! Especially KPG, who carries on a lot!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I mostly taught 4th, but have taught every grade but 5th. I was in the same building for 20 years and was loved by the 6 or 7 different principals before this one. He really hated me, not sure why. When I retired, I was forbidden to come volunteer. He went to each of my former colleagues and told them that I was not to be there. It really hurt my feelings. What does he think I was going to do?
> 
> I am glad I have moved on...I smile each day when I don't have to turn left to go to the school! Like I said, I miss the kids and seeing my friends every day, but are they ever jealous of me!!!


That is terrible. I am glad you don't have to go thru that anymore. He will get his one day and he will remember what he did to you. My sil retired from 1st grade teacher. She was the best teacher . All the kids loved her. She still misses school in the fall . She subbed some but weened away. She still meets with some of her former teacher friends. She said she just could go along with the admin anymore. Plus she said you can't teach because it is all about the Bench Mark test now. She tutors one of the kids behind the shop. So she is happy.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's wonderful!! I read a short article once, and a woman was talking about sports and music. She said she worked in a doctor's office, and none of them had played football. They were ALL in the band!
> 
> I think it's a great experience for kids. I have two other GS's who play trumpet - a really nice instrument. Good luck to him!


I'm in complete agreement with you Bon. My GS doesn't want to play football either & he'd be a perfect candidate. His dad is 6' 1", uncle 6' 3", grandpa 6' 5" & his 4 great uncles all 6' 5" to 6' 7". None of them played football. GS is only 11 & already 5' 5" - wears a size 9 shoe - is just a big boy - but he does participate in other sports - soccer, basketball, tennis & golf. He did play the piano a couple of years ago. Believe me, we're encouraging him to play sports other than football - These other sports can be "lifetime" sports - & now he's interested in music. It's the same with his little sister - she plays soccer, tennis & is contemplating vollleyball. I did the same with their Mom when she was growing up - tried different sports & ended up being the #1 flautist in her school orchestra - the GD says she now wants to play the flute also. Do ya' suppose it's in her genes?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh yes! We love it. It isn't far from our house, but you really feel like you are in another time! We call the outhouse the Observatory because we have a wonderful view of the mountains! It has been used by one family since 1914. The logs for the cabin were brought about 3 miles from the house on a narrow gauge railroad. You can still see the family name and location on boards in the house. From the train depot, which is long gone, the boards were brought to the town limits via horses. From the he drug the wood up to the building site, about 1 mile up hill. The wood burning stove was brought by covered wagon. There are some neat fire extinguishers that are filled with a fire retardant and when they get too hot, a hammer breaks the glass to allow the retardant all over the room. There is a wrap around screened in porch as well. There is a treadle sewing machine they left behind. I am a novice sewer, so a dear friend of mine will be inheriting it. I will show you guys some pics soon!


We may have to all meet our next retreat there. Show us the pics. I am loving the stories now I need to see what it looks like.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello ladies and Karver. Didn't want you to think that I'm ignoring you but, I need to continue working on my retaining/rose bed wall as long as it's not raining. Talk later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, KPG. I came home for breakfast. It turns out this was GS's last performance. He decided he wanted to sit with his class for the last one next week, rather than behind the drum wall. The ceremony they're having is called the passing of the torch, and he wants to participate in that. I will miss his drumming at church.
> 
> Next weekend - Hard Rock Cafe! It's a whole different kind of music, as you can imagine!!!


I hope you got a video of him playing. Is he your oldest gchild? I know you are sad about him not playing at the church anymore. Will he will play in school in the 9th grade?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. I am glad you don't have to go thru that anymore. He will get his one day and he will remember what he did to you. My sil retired from 1st grade teacher. She was the best teacher . All the kids loved her. She still misses school in the fall . She subbed some but weened away. She still meets with some of her former teacher friends. She said she just could go along with the admin anymore. Plus she said you can't teach because it is all about the Bench Mark test now. She tutors one of the kids behind the shop. So she is happy.


Yes, yes, yes - I agree with her!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hello ladies and Karver. Didn't want you to think that I'm ignoring you but, I need to continue working on my retaining/rose bed wall as long as it's not raining. Talk later.


Sounds like a great project.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you got a video of him playing. Is he your oldest gchild? I know you are sad about him not playing at the church anymore. Will he will play in school in the 9th grade?


They don't have it at the high school he's going to. We have some video - hope to get more at the next show. He'll keep playing, but not at church.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm in complete agreement with you Bon. My GS doesn't want to play football either & he'd be a perfect candidate. His dad is 6' 1", uncle 6' 3", grandpa 6' 5" & his 4 great uncles all 6' 5" to 6' 7". None of them played football. GS is only 11 & already 5' 5" - wears a size 9 shoe - is just a big boy - but he does participate in other sports - soccer, basketball, tennis & golf. He did play the piano a couple of years ago. Believe me, we're encouraging him to play sports other than football - These other sports can be "lifetime" sports - & now he's interested in music. It's the same with his little sister - she plays soccer, tennis & is contemplating vollleyball. I did the same with their Mom when she was growing up - tried different sports & ended up being the #1 flautist in her school orchestra - the GD says she now wants to play the flute also. Do ya' suppose it's in her genes?


Yes, I do think it's in her genes? Don't you love it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Special Committee should be interesting since Gowdy is supposed to have the authority to subpoena anyone, including Hill and Obama.
> 
> I hope the truth (that we all know) is finally proven through documents, folks arrested or otherwise forced to take responsibility for their actions or lack thereof.
> 
> Same with Lerner and the IRS scandal. Wonder if the same will ever happen for Fast & Furious as well.


Yes and I will be glued to the news. Can't wait. Took long enough to come out. If we can tackle one scandal for the full impact that will be great. Walls are coming down! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no! Then I'd have to sneak around or make sure to be fully dressed and wearing jewelry because someone may come around to search for a person in distress blowing a horn and discover me! :lol:
> 
> Just remembered: I have a small megaphone that I use at our yard sales. Maybe I should speak to that turkey through that.


Too funny. This time be totally dressed. When the neighbor's pony got on my pool cover I was in my pj's. I just knew the news helicopter would come if I called for help. Have to be dressed for the news. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes and I will be glued to the news. Can't wait. Took long enough to come out. If we can tackle one scandal for the full impact that will be great. Walls are coming down! :-D


Here is Issa's letter that was sent along with a subpoena to Kerry re Benghazi and the withholding of requested docs.

http://oversight.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2014-05-02-DEI-to-Kerry-DOS-Benghazi-subpoena-cover-letter.pdf


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Special Committee should be interesting since Gowdy is supposed to have the authority to subpoena anyone, including Hill and Obama.
> 
> I hope the truth (that we all know) is finally proven through documents, folks arrested or otherwise forced to take responsibility for their actions or lack thereof.
> 
> Same with Lerner and the IRS scandal. Wonder if the same will ever happen for Fast & Furious as well.


There is no doubt in my mind that o and hellery will lie through their teeth. Nothing resembling truth has ever come out of their mouth.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies (and karverr)
It`s a gorgeous spring day here in WV. I still marvel at water coming out the taps lol.
Last weekend I took off the thick fluffy comforter cover off my bed for next winter. My kitty Alfie isn`t impressed as he loved to snuggle on it and pretend it was his Mother. I told him he will see his Mami again in November LOL


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> With all of this so called Global warning, and the oceans are going to rise and wipe out large areas on coasts etc. Has anyone ever explained where all the water will come from. All the water there will ever be is here already. Remember one of the science laws (I don't remember which one it is right now). Matter can neither be created nor destroyed. Even if all the icebergs are melted, realistically, how many inches will it add to all of the oceans?


Doesn't evaporation come into play as well? I haven't seen that addressed by the global warmers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The Earth has always gone thru massive climate changes and I believe humans have the least impact. Solar activity, Earth's rotation, meteors, volcanic eruptions have all had major impacts on climate.
> 
> Humans were given responsibility to be stewards of the Earth, and I think we need standards for clean air and water. But current climate change and carbon credit/capture policies are a huge shell game transferring fortunes to select players without actually accomplishing anything significant. We could turn off every engine in North America and the impact on global climate would be insignificant.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, you don't want to see that video. This morning DH waved off the turkey before his shower. Then, me naked (!), waved off the turkey on my trip to the shower. Then three more times already this morning, (dressed, of course).
> 
> I think someone thinks I'm crazy because I just saw an Indigo Bunting and a Downy Woodpecker on the feeder at the same time with a Cardinal waiting his turn.
> 
> ...


Wise choice, otherwise you might just take flight yourself. It's a bird, it's a plane.....Oh it's only KPG.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is Issa's letter that was sent along with a subpoena to Kerry re Benghazi and the withholding of requested docs.
> 
> http://oversight.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2014-05-02-DEI-to-Kerry-DOS-Benghazi-subpoena-cover-letter.pdf


Very good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is Issa's letter that was sent along with a subpoena to Kerry re Benghazi and the withholding of requested docs.
> 
> http://oversight.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2014-05-02-DEI-to-Kerry-DOS-Benghazi-subpoena-cover-letter.pdf


Very good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that o and hellery will lie through their teeth. Nothing resembling truth has ever come out of their mouth.


Slick Willy lied to millions of Americans looking right into the camera.

Hillary lied to millions of Americans looking right into the camera.

Susan Rice lied to millions of Americans looking right into the camera.

Jay Carney lied to millions of Americans looking right into the camera.

Obama lied to millions of Americans looking right into the camera.

And that's just the Benghazi scandal. This will go down in history as the most corrupt govt in history.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Slick Willy lied to millions of Americans looking right into the camera.
> 
> Hillary lied to millions of Americans looking right into the camera.
> 
> ...


And the worst. Karverr, I am making your Crescent Roll recipe tomorrow as an appetizer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Let me add to the Liars' Club - Lois Lerner and Eric Holder. Who else?

I'd also like to see Leon Panetta, whose "retirement" came at a very convenient time - subpoenaed. And Petraeus - another sketchy one. 

What does obama have on these people? Is it their ambition (Hllary) or are their closets full of skeletons? (Petraeus)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Went forth. Did not conquer. Will go back tomorrow. Boo hoo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The evaporation does not reduce the amount of water, it is now in a different form (gas).


Right. The Water Cycle - clouds form, rain falls, water evaporates, clouds form, rain falls, etc.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bon and Bumpy...wish we lived next door to you too.
> 
> Remember a few weeks ago i said I`m knitting an afghan for a friend in Chicago? We both watch the same Welsh language soap opera, and there was a pink afghan in one of the characters houses that I fell in love with and wanted to knit it for my house. Well I saw a scene of the pic and took a screen shot of it. I couldn`t find a pattern so I decided to make my own. My friend wants her afghan in burgundy.
> isn't it lovely.


Wendy, how would you make the chevrons in this afghan?
Looks like a lovely pattern.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Let me add to the Liars' Club - Lois Lerner and Eric Holder. Who else?
> 
> I'd also like to see Leon Panetta, whose "retirement" came at a very convenient time - subpoenaed. And Petraeus - another sketchy one.
> 
> What does obama have on these people? Is it their ambition (Hllary) or are their closets full of skeletons? (Petraeus)


Oh my goodness! Panetta was in my high school senior class - who'd have thunk it then huh?
Georgiegirl


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Earth has always gone thru massive climate changes and I believe humans have the least impact. Solar activity, Earth's rotation, meteors, volcanic eruptions have all had major impacts on climate.
> 
> Humans were given responsibility to be stewards of the Earth, and I think we need standards for clean air and water. But current climate change and carbon credit/capture policies are a huge shell game transferring fortunes to select players without actually accomplishing anything significant. We could turn off every engine in North America and the impact on global climate would be insignificant.


Exactly right, Kitty! Human activity has the very minimum effect on climate, at best. Earth has gone through, and is still going through, micro and macro climatological periods since the creation of this world, and since before industrialization's effect. This is the left's push to control our lives even further! :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The evaporation does not reduce the amount of water, it is now in a different form (gas).


Right.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Exactly right, Kitty! Human activity has the very minimum effect on climate, at best. Earth has gone through, and is still going through, micro and macro climatological periods since the creation of this world, and since before industrialization's effect. This is the left's push to control our lives even further! :thumbdown:


I wholeheartedly agree. We are nothing more than a blip on the radar of the earth's climate cycle. Another thing that the rabid libs can't admit is that we _are part of_ the natural food chain. At the top but part of it nevertheless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is Issa's letter that was sent along with a subpoena to Kerry re Benghazi and the withholding of requested docs.
> 
> http://oversight.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2014-05-02-DEI-to-Kerry-DOS-Benghazi-subpoena-cover-letter.pdf


Well that was just lovely. Thank you for posting this for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Slick Willy lied to millions of Americans looking right into the camera.
> 
> Hillary lied to millions of Americans looking right into the camera.
> 
> ...


Yes they will. All a pack of liars!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Went forth. Did not conquer. Will go back tomorrow. Boo hoo.


Did it conquer you or was it declared a draw?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> That screen shot is fantastic Ms Bee! Afghan is lovely and would you post a shot of yours whilst in progress please?


Absolutely Womby....I`ll do one more 19 row repeat and then i`ll post it - hopefully tomorrow (which is your today by definition)lol
The project feels so light compared to the afghan I`m making me and hubby which is WVU colours of dark blue with a bright yellow cable knitted and sewn on separately.
I don`t know if you saw it when I posted it last month Womby....here is just one of the panels....there are 9 in total. It looks light blue, but had to have the flash on my camera as it would've been too dark to see otherwise.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Wendy, how would you make the chevrons in this afghan?
> Looks like a lovely pattern.


Jokim.....check your email in a few minutes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Womby....I`ll do one more 19 row repeat and then i`ll post it - hopefully tomorrow (which is your today by definition)lol
> The project feels so light compared to the afghan I`m making me and hubby which is WVU colours of dark blue with a bright yellow cable knitted and sewn on separately.
> I don`t know if you saw it when I posted it last month Womby....here is just one of the panels....there are 9 in total. It looks light blue, but had to have the flash on my camera as it would've been too dark to see otherwise.


It is beautiful Wendy! I love that color. The cables are perfect!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Let me add to the Liars' Club - Lois Lerner and Eric Holder. Who else?
> 
> I'd also like to see Leon Panetta, whose "retirement" came at a very convenient time - subpoenaed. And Petraeus - another sketchy one.
> 
> What does obama have on these people? Is it their ambition (Hllary) or are their closets full of skeletons? (Petraeus)


Van Jones and Kathleen Sebelieus, the prior Press Sec. Plenty to still name.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well that was just lovely. Thank you for posting this for me. :thumbup:


You're welcome. Thousands of years ago I was a fantastic Executive Assistant.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Womby....I`ll do one more 19 row repeat and then i`ll post it - hopefully tomorrow (which is your today by definition)lol
> The project feels so light compared to the afghan I`m making me and hubby which is WVU colours of dark blue with a bright yellow cable knitted and sewn on separately.
> I don`t know if you saw it when I posted it last month Womby....here is just one of the panels....there are 9 in total. It looks light blue, but had to have the flash on my camera as it would've been too dark to see otherwise.


So nice!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is beautiful Wendy! I love that color. The cables are perfect!


Thanks Bumpy....it`s the biggest project I`ve ever done. Will be glad when its finished though.

I said a prayer for you and your family last night Bumpy for the loss of your fur baby family member. i1ve been through it many times and can can truly sympathise.
♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. We are nothing more than a blip on the radar of the earth's climate cycle. Another thing that the rabid libs can't admit is that we _are part of_ the natural food chain. At the top but part of it nevertheless.


What really makes me laugh, and points to their ignorance, is their declaration of carbon dioxide as a pollutant!
Can you imagine? CO2 is given off by living, breathing creatures, part of the process of regeneration. 
'Those whom the gods would punish, first they deprive them of the ability to reason....' :XD:  :roll:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy....it`s the biggest project I`ve ever done. Will be glad when its finished though.
> 
> I said a prayer for you and your family last night Bumpy for the loss of your fur baby family member. i1ve been through it many times and can can truly sympathise.
> ♥♥


Same here. My sympathy to you, Bumpy, in the loss of your furry family member.

We have the three dogs right now. Two of which are 13. I don't foresee that we will have both of them before the youngest one leaves us (belongs to the youngest son's dog. We found out last week that he will be deploying to Afghanistan beginning of next year. So, forsee that we will have the young brat for a while yet.) I wonder how the surviving senior will take the demise of the other. They grew up together.

I also wonder how I will take being dog-free when the time happens. I love the Brittany breed and have talked to DH about perhaps doing Brittany rescue for a senior dog. There are always those that need adoption and I just can't see us being dog free. Forget cats. DH is horribly allergic to them. And I just can't think of another puppy again. Too much energy and too destructive!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Womby....I`ll do one more 19 row repeat and then i`ll post it - hopefully tomorrow (which is your today by definition)lol
> The project feels so light compared to the afghan I`m making me and hubby which is WVU colours of dark blue with a bright yellow cable knitted and sewn on separately.
> I don`t know if you saw it when I posted it last month Womby....here is just one of the panels....there are 9 in total. It looks light blue, but had to have the flash on my camera as it would've been too dark to see otherwise.


This is beautiful!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> This is beautiful!


Thanks Lucy...I learned from the best... KP friends.
The cable inside the diamond I had problems with the most because it was LT and RT and I absolutely loathe doing those. So I changed it to T2F, T2B and C2B and C2F instead. It takes a bit longer that way, but I feel more in my comfort zone doing it that way.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Womby....I`ll do one more 19 row repeat and then i`ll post it - hopefully tomorrow (which is your today by definition)lol
> The project feels so light compared to the afghan I`m making me and hubby which is WVU colours of dark blue with a bright yellow cable knitted and sewn on separately.
> I don`t know if you saw it when I posted it last month Womby....here is just one of the panels....there are 9 in total. It looks light blue, but had to have the flash on my camera as it would've been too dark to see otherwise.


That's beautiful! I love the color. When can I expect mine?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy...I learned from the best... KP friends.
> The cable inside the diamond I had problems with the most because it was LT and RT and I absolutely loathe doing those. So I changed it to T2F, T2B and C2B and C2F instead. It takes a bit longer that way, but I feel more in my comfort zone doing it that way.


I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's beautiful! I love the color. When can I expect mine?


I'd like the pattern and details as to how you changed the pattern.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Sure thing Lucy. I`ll PM it so the AOW can whistle for it


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Lucy. I`ll PM it so the AOW can whistle for it


  :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Lucy. I`ll PM it so the AOW can whistle for it


I thank you very much. The people on this site are so very special! I could use many more positive adjectives!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Lucy. I`ll PM it so the AOW can whistle for it


Huh? What about me?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I thank you very much. The people on this site are so very special! I could use many more positive adjectives!


Check your PM box Lucy...and then save it for future reference.
What I do is write out the pattern in my knit speak. Then I type it out on wordpad in a large font so I can read it easily. 
I use a metal sheet with magnets on the row I`m on. And I lean it against a birdhouse my son made for me in HS a few years ago for Mothers Day. It5`s a perfect fit.
*cough* and I hide my chocolate stash in there too *cough*


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Huh? What about me?


LOL
On its way Thumpy
Before I forget (again), before I even start the pattern where the K8 on row 1 I make a C8B cable twist just to make it more striking, then K8 row 3, (not included in the pattern) and K8, row 5, then C8B on row 7. AFter that continue as normal.
♥


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What really makes me laugh, and points to their ignorance, is their declaration of carbon dioxide as a pollutant!
> Can you imagine? CO2 is given off by living, breathing creatures, part of the process of regeneration.
> 'Those whom the gods would punish, first they deprive them of the ability to reason....' :XD:  :roll:


Use your head, Jokim. CO2 is indeed a natural byproduct living breathing creatures...but there's nothing natural about a power plant or the incredible amounts of carbon dioxide it produces. Scientists estimate that Earth's plants and algae are capable of synthesizing about 350 ppm (parts per million). We now stand at 387 ppm, thanks to industrialization. If the West refuses to clean up its act that number will reach 450 ppm in thirty years...if China, and India, and the third world countries also continue on their present course it'll be 550 ppm. Is that really the world you want your grandchildren to inherit?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Check your PM box Lucy...and then save it for future reference.
> What I do is write out the pattern in my knit speak. Then I type it out on wordpad in a large font so I can read it easily.
> I use a metal sheet with magnets on the row I`m on. And I lean it against a birdhouse my son made for me in HS a few years ago for Mothers Day. It5`s a perfect fit.
> *cough* and I hide my chocolate stash in there too *cough*


Wendy,

Thank you, again. You are so funny!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Huh? What about me?


Thumper,

If Wendy does not get it to you (I know she will), I will.

Wendy is dependable.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I am sorry CB about the loss of a fur baby. I will be there in the next few years as my Teddikins (a female shih tsu) is 13. She seems to be in very good health but her time is coming to an end. It will be the last dog of mine that Les (my late hubby)knew. I feel for you because I know the heartache that comes with that loss. HUGS


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thumper,
> 
> If Wendy does not get it to you (I know she will), I will.
> 
> Wendy is dependable.


Lucy, because I`m using a thick yarn i`m using a size 10 circular needle, but you use whatever size you feel comfortable with.
Have you decided on a colour choice?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I knit while watching the TV. If I'm interested, 5-6 hours.
> 
> I can be logged on to KP 8-10 hours because I can work and have it opened in the background and check in while on the phone, printing or waiting for another!


You must have several arms! I could multitask before my illness, but now one thing at a time!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You must have several arms! I could multitask before my illness, but now one thing at a time!


I`m a procrastinator too Jane. I`m knitting an afghan while listening to Mark Levin online, and reading KP and email


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

A little math & political humour --

Funny!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> kpg, those dresses are adorable and I love the colors. What pattern did you use?


KPG--
I second that! Lovely!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Lucy, because I`m using a thick yarn i`m using a size 10 circular needle, but you use whatever size you feel comfortable with.
> Have you decided on a colour choice?


Wendy,
I need to finish a sweater first!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> What could he hope to gain by denying you volunteering? What a loss for the students and teachers.


Who in the world knows....I just smile and chuckle when I hear they have a unfilled (you should have seen how spell check changed that!) position. They could have called me and I would have been there in a heartbeat to help out my friends!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You have wonderful coping skills, gjz! I had a bad experience with one principal - one I had admired very much - and it took me a long time to get over it.


Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> How lucky you are! When we were young, DH and I spent time at his family's little hunting house on the Bird River in Maryland. Very rustic, kitchen separate from main house, no plumbing, outhouse, pump for water. It wasn't so far away either, but it was like a time warp. No worries, just sit on the dock and watch the river roll. They are on the water, facing due west - with government woods across the river. The sunsets were spectacular. It was wonderful. When his parents died, his sister bought it. We used to go every summer when his folks owned it - spent a week there fishing, crabbing, playing cards. Not any more, though. It was heavenly. I"m happy for you.


If you lived closer, I would give invite you over! The door is open!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> If you did that much teaching, he was probably threatened by you. I've seen that happen. You probably knew more than he did - and surely had more experience.


He probably was...but he never took the time to understand who I was as a person. All I wanted to do was teach--and be the best person I could be.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> He probably was...but he never took the time to understand who I was as a person. All I wanted to do was teach--and be the best person I could be.


Threatened. She is right. Why else?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Womby....I`ll do one more 19 row repeat and then i`ll post it - hopefully tomorrow (which is your today by definition)lol
> The project feels so light compared to the afghan I`m making me and hubby which is WVU colours of dark blue with a bright yellow cable knitted and sewn on separately.
> I don`t know if you saw it when I posted it last month Womby....here is just one of the panels....there are 9 in total. It looks light blue, but had to have the flash on my camera as it would've been too dark to see otherwise.


WOW! That is beautiful!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You must have several arms! I could multitask before my illness, but now one thing at a time!


I drive my boss crazy because he walks into my office and I'm knitting, listening to a book, and reading emails all at the same time. He really doesn't get me yet. And it's been three years. He can't understand my multitasking capabilities or needs.If I'm not multitasking I'm bored or notable to stay on task because I'm distracted. I try to tell him that's it's a me thing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had a similar experience in Louisville, KY. We stopped for gas and I went to the small store next to it. I selected an item cost $1 the computers went down when I was ready to check out. The cashier didn't know what to do. I asked her what the sales tax was (6%, I think). I told her I would give her the money and the UPC code and she could put it in the computer later. She called the manager, he didn't know what to do either. I had to leave without it.
> This was in the summer of 1992.


Joey, I'm surprised that people don't know how to calculate the % off of anything when shopping. Don't ask me how I remember how but some things have remained with me. I'll use the calculator & they will ask me if I'm figuring the interest to subtract from the price--well not really! I know a quicker way to find the cost. I'm sure you know how to figure it.

I'm really worried about the future of most of the young people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wendy the afghan is beautiful--you are such a great knitter. Everything I knit is simple. My crochet is more patterned.

CB so sorry your family lost a fur baby. That is a tough time I know. Hope the kids are doing OK. Hugs to them.

I crocheted 3 rounds on the table cloth today while at the hospital. I sure enjoy the time.

I went to the dentist & she said I needed $4,300. Worth of work as I have an implant. 

Then I went to the Hyplori Dr who is doing a Endoscopy on the 15th. I'm still having stomach problems as burping before I eat then tooting after I eat. I kept eating tums today to keep out gas. It is embarrassing to be around people. He said the 2rounds of antibiotics could have caused stomach troubles. He said I'll sleep--he better be right as I might hit him with my fist!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Wendy the afghan is beautiful--you are such a great knitter. Everything I knit is simple. My crochet is more patterned.
> 
> CB so sorry your family lost a fur baby. That is a tough time I know. Hope the kids are doing OK. Hugs to them.
> 
> ...


Jane ...if you still have stomach problems after you have finished your course of antibiotics, go back to the doctor or get a second opinion. It might be an ulcer.
A friend of mine on another site I go to was having the same problem as you, and I told him to get a second opinion. i`m glad he listened to me as he was diagnosed with a stomach ulcer. It`s not always stress that causes it. The medication he is on now is really helping him.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

One aspect of my research focuses on plant responses to elevated atmospheric carbon dioxide. Insult is not intended, however your comment (quoted below) demonstrates an insufficient knowledge of photosynthesis, plant nutrient use and plant chemistry for me to explain the detrimental effects of elevated CO2 on plants. Please take plant physiology, advanced plant physiology and plant anatomy. Then we can talk.



joeysomma said:


> When I first heard about CO2 being a pollutant, I thought how stupid can people be. It is required for plants, trees, and crops to grow. My grade school teacher always said her plants did much better in the classroom than they did in the summer in her home. All of that CO2 expelled by the students. Remember this from Biology class:
> 
> An Overview of Photosynthesis
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy....it`s the biggest project I`ve ever done. Will be glad when its finished though.
> 
> I said a prayer for you and your family last night Bumpy for the loss of your fur baby family member. i1ve been through it many times and can can truly sympathise.
> ♥♥


Thank you Wendy.♥♥♥


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Someone needs to help me understand whom to reply to and whom to ignore. Haven't been here long enough to decipher everything. 

How was everyone's day? Sounds like you were all busy! 

Funny news...got a text from my former teammate today. She can't find any volunteers to judge the Invention Convention. She wants me to help out. I told her, " remember, I've been banned. You'd better clear it."
She said--I will tell him to get over it. Come at 9. 
So...I am going at 9. Am I stupid?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Same here. My sympathy to you, Bumpy, in the loss of your furry family member.
> 
> We have the three dogs right now. Two of which are 13. I don't foresee that we will have both of them before the youngest one leaves us (belongs to the youngest son's dog. We found out last week that he will be deploying to Afghanistan beginning of next year. So, forsee that we will have the young brat for a while yet.) I wonder how the surviving senior will take the demise of the other. They grew up together.
> 
> I also wonder how I will take being dog-free when the time happens. I love the Brittany breed and have talked to DH about perhaps doing Brittany rescue for a senior dog. There are always those that need adoption and I just can't see us being dog free. Forget cats. DH is horribly allergic to them. And I just can't think of another puppy again. Too much energy and too destructive!


I know you are proud of your son being in military . But I know you will be worried for him. Has he been before?
My dd's sheltie was a rescue. She was 2 when they got Fifi. My sil is the one that had to take her and is having the worst time with having to put her down.
We had one of our Airedales in the past that was a rescue . She had worked for the police and had been made mean. She was so gentile to us. She always tried to pick my dh out of his wheelchair to put him in the swing. She was very loyal. It is almost like they know you are saving them. Good idea to adopt . We also have gotten dogs from the pound. I would never get another puppy again. Too much trouble.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I thank you very much. The people on this site are so very special! I could use many more positive adjectives!


You are special too Lukelucy! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Check your PM box Lucy...and then save it for future reference.
> What I do is write out the pattern in my knit speak. Then I type it out on wordpad in a large font so I can read it easily.
> I use a metal sheet with magnets on the row I`m on. And I lean it against a birdhouse my son made for me in HS a few years ago for Mothers Day. It5`s a perfect fit.
> *cough* and I hide my chocolate stash in there too *cough*


 :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

mojave said:


> One aspect of my research focuses on plant responses to elevated atmospheric carbon dioxide. Insult is not intended, however your comment (quoted below) demonstrates an insufficient knowledge of photosynthesis, plant nutrient use and plant chemistry for me to explain the detrimental effects of elevated CO2 on plants. Please take plant physiology, advanced plant physiology and plant anatomy. Then we can talk.


You might have a while to wait, mojave. These gals only hear what they want to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am sorry CB about the loss of a fur baby. I will be there in the next few years as my Teddikins (a female shih tsu) is 13. She seems to be in very good health but her time is coming to an end. It will be the last dog of mine that Les (my late hubby)knew. I feel for you because I know the heartache that comes with that loss. HUGS


My mother and sister have shih tsu's. My mother had to put her almost 14 yo down this Jan. Tinker bell was given to my mother by my late.Daddy for their 50th anniversary. She hasn't gotten a new dog. I wish she had the company but I am glad she won't be going outside alone to take her out. Enjoy the time you have Teddikins.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wendy the afghan is beautiful--you are such a great knitter. Everything I knit is simple. My crochet is more patterned.
> 
> CB so sorry your family lost a fur baby. That is a tough time I know. Hope the kids are doing OK. Hugs to them.
> 
> ...


Try some yoghurt. Might help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Geezy-peezy, KPG - now my eyes hurt! Did you really run out of the house nekkid? You are one uninhibited gal! My hat's off to you. But just the hat - NOTHING ELSE!  :thumbup:


 :XD: Those were quite the mental images! The turkey gossip line must be humming.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> KPG, - and anyone else who wants to answer - how long can you knit at a sitting?


2 to 3 hours depending on the project; then need to get up and walk around a bit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon: Have been reading about your GS & his music. Just this week my GS "auditioned" with his next year's - new school - music teacher. The kids more or less talked to the teacher & told him what instrument they'd like to play next year - that'll be the 6th grade which is called "middle school" (junior hi) when I was in school. He had the kids line up - talked with each 1 - looked at them - & when he got to my GS he said "You will definitely play the trumpet 'cause you have full lips!" Who knew this was a plus for a trumpet player? Yeah! His other grandmother Joyce had very full, lush lips - we're so glad he inherited Joyce's lips. She died when he was only 5 so he doesn't have many memories of her - but we always talk about her - what a great grandma she was ---- & now -----how wonderful that he's inherited her beautiful, full lips.
> Georgiegirl


Good for him Georgie; I hope he enjoys his new school and the music program.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> One aspect of my research focuses on plant responses to elevated atmospheric carbon dioxide. Insult is not intended, however your comment (quoted below) demonstrates an insufficient knowledge of photosynthesis, plant nutrient use and plant chemistry for me to explain the detrimental effects of elevated CO2 on plants. Please take plant physiology, advanced plant physiology and plant anatomy. Then we can talk.


Lol! The only thing I can think of in response to your pomposity is not printable.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Same here. My sympathy to you, Bumpy, in the loss of your furry family member.
> 
> We have the three dogs right now. Two of which are 13. I don't foresee that we will have both of them before the youngest one leaves us (belongs to the youngest son's dog. We found out last week that he will be deploying to Afghanistan beginning of next year. So, forsee that we will have the young brat for a while yet.) I wonder how the surviving senior will take the demise of the other. They grew up together.
> 
> I also wonder how I will take being dog-free when the time happens. I love the Brittany breed and have talked to DH about perhaps doing Brittany rescue for a senior dog. There are always those that need adoption and I just can't see us being dog free. Forget cats. DH is horribly allergic to them. And I just can't think of another puppy again. Too much energy and too destructive!


I'm sure the survivor will grieve for his buddy. Adopting a senior dog sounds like a very good plan when the time comes but the brat might miss his home with you since he's lived with you for so long.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Womby....I`ll do one more 19 row repeat and then i`ll post it - hopefully tomorrow (which is your today by definition)lol
> The project feels so light compared to the afghan I`m making me and hubby which is WVU colours of dark blue with a bright yellow cable knitted and sewn on separately.
> I don`t know if you saw it when I posted it last month Womby....here is just one of the panels....there are 9 in total. It looks light blue, but had to have the flash on my camera as it would've been too dark to see otherwise.


Wendy that is a captivating color and design. Love the cabling. Hope it won't take you too long to make it.
'Go Mountaineers!' :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my goodness! Panetta was in my high school senior class - who'd have thunk it then huh?
> Georgiegirl


No kidding! He always seemed like a quiet, nice man - but now I'm not so sure. What was he like then?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. We are nothing more than a blip on the radar of the earth's climate cycle. Another thing that the rabid libs can't admit is that we _are part of_ the natural food chain. At the top but part of it nevertheless.


I see it the same way. I read that if the earth were reduced to the size of a billiard ball, it would be smooth - mountains and all! We are not a match for the God-made natural forces.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like a great project.


I reduced one of my rose beds by 75% and need to border it with concrete retainer blocks. I am re-using ones I already have. It is back breaking work due to the heavy lifting and digging. Should be done with it tomorrow. Will take 6 month for the aches and pains to go away! :-D :XD: ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Did it conquer you or was it declared a draw?


It did me in. I was looking for too many different things - just finally gave up. I came home sneezing like crazy - allergies or a cold. Maybe that's why I couldn't function. ??? Tomorrow is another day. I have a list and will not deviate from it! I'll hit stores A and B, then come home and write thank you notes. I won't look right or left. I won't let the computer or the ironing distract me! The End.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Womby....I`ll do one more 19 row repeat and then i`ll post it - hopefully tomorrow (which is your today by definition)lol
> The project feels so light compared to the afghan I`m making me and hubby which is WVU colours of dark blue with a bright yellow cable knitted and sewn on separately.
> I don`t know if you saw it when I posted it last month Womby....here is just one of the panels....there are 9 in total. It looks light blue, but had to have the flash on my camera as it would've been too dark to see otherwise.


It's beautiful, Wendy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Van Jones and Kathleen Sebelieus, the prior Press Sec. Plenty to still name.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And the worst. Karverr, I am making your Crescent Roll recipe tomorrow as an appetizer.


What page is Karverr's crescent roll recipe on, LL?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What really makes me laugh, and points to their ignorance, is their declaration of carbon dioxide as a pollutant!
> Can you imagine? CO2 is given off by living, breathing creatures, part of the process of regeneration.
> 'Those whom the gods would punish, first they deprive them of the ability to reason....' :XD:  :roll:


Love the quote - we're seeing that right now, aren't we? Although, after my shopping experience today and my loss of reason at the girl-store called Justice, maybe the gods are getting ready to punish me. Good thing I believe in only one God!

Has anyone shopped at Justice? Bling everywhere! Talk about distracting. Just as I looked at a beautiful beaded pink t-shirt over here, the sun struck a divine purple sequined long dress over there. Kind of expensive, and there was so much it made my head spin. Do you ever leave the house just knowing this is NOT the day? Well, this was that day - the NOT day. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I reduced one of my rose beds by 75% and need to border it with concrete retainer blocks. I am re-using ones I already have. It is back breaking work due to the heavy lifting and digging. Should be done with it tomorrow. Will take 6 month for the aches and pains to go away! :-D :XD: ;-)


Seems like you and I took too big of a winter break. Hard to get back our strength. At least you downsizing. I am still getting more beds made. :roll:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have only had high school Biology. I am only a simple person in Biology, since the global warming thing is a big hoax. Just a big money maker for people like Al Gore, who leaves a bigger carbon footprint than the people he complains about. How much CO2 do his private planes produce? If he is really concerned he would take a commercial airline.
> 
> Did you know there is a bigger carbon footprint making ethanol to mix with gasoline, than burning straight gasoline? Then we are also burning food.
> 
> ...


You are correct--Al Gore has created a money maker for himself and really doesn't practice what he preaches. There is nothing wring with trying to keep waste down, which is something we should try to do. However, what he has created is wrong.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Same here. My sympathy to you, Bumpy, in the loss of your furry family member.
> 
> We have the three dogs right now. Two of which are 13. I don't foresee that we will have both of them before the youngest one leaves us (belongs to the youngest son's dog. We found out last week that he will be deploying to Afghanistan beginning of next year. So, forsee that we will have the young brat for a while yet.) I wonder how the surviving senior will take the demise of the other. They grew up together.
> 
> I also wonder how I will take being dog-free when the time happens. I love the Brittany breed and have talked to DH about perhaps doing Brittany rescue for a senior dog. There are always those that need adoption and I just can't see us being dog free. Forget cats. DH is horribly allergic to them. And I just can't think of another puppy again. Too much energy and too destructive!


My DD had two big dogs - one a mix of unknown origin and impossible description, the other a golden retriever/border collie. They were fast friends - played together, ate together, slept together. Sometimes they were very rowdy. The first dog liked to escape. Try as they might, she always found a way. One day, she left and never returned. Very sad. Goldie, the second dog, seemed to be okay. She didn't seem to mourn - maybe was a little quiet for a day or two. She adjusted quite well, probably because there are a lot of kids there and because she adores my DD. She's much better behaved without her partner in crime. I don't know what happened to Candy, but it's sad. I'd like to think someone took her in and loves her.

The point I'm trying to make is that the dog that was left behind did okay.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! The only thing I can think of in response to your pomposity is not printable.


To comprehend the results of my research requires a certain baseline level of knowledge in plant physiology, plant anatomy, plant genetics and plant biochemistry. Upper level baccalaureate students in plant biochemistry have the basis to comprehend the more rudimentary aspects of my research.

A first year graduate student is almost useless to us due to ignorance in the requisite subjects . A grad coming into my lab spends his/her first 12-18 months training to use the equipment and reading a huge quantity of research papers to understand the complex interactions between photosynthesis, nutrient limitations, tri-trophic interactions and plant biochemistry.

If you have the requisite baseline knowledge, I will be happy to talk with you in the autumn. Now, it is time to sleep and back into the field in the morning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy...I learned from the best... KP friends.
> The cable inside the diamond I had problems with the most because it was LT and RT and I absolutely loathe doing those. So I changed it to T2F, T2B and C2B and C2F instead. It takes a bit longer that way, but I feel more in my comfort zone doing it that way.


Honestly, I've never even heard of LT, RT, T, F, or B. You are waaay over my head. Maybe when I'm 90 I'll know some of these things. I'm such a simple knitter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What page is Karverr's crescent roll recipe on, LL?


I have sent you the recipe. Do not know the page. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I first heard about CO2 being a pollutant, I thought how stupid can people be. It is required for plants, trees, and crops to grow. My grade school teacher always said her plants did much better in the classroom than they did in the summer in her home. All of that CO2 expelled by the students. Remember this from Biology class:
> 
> An Overview of Photosynthesis
> 
> ...


Isn't this akin to 'taxing the air we breathe'? The joke might become reality with these people.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Check your PM box Lucy...and then save it for future reference.
> What I do is write out the pattern in my knit speak. Then I type it out on wordpad in a large font so I can read it easily.
> I use a metal sheet with magnets on the row I`m on. And I lean it against a birdhouse my son made for me in HS a few years ago for Mothers Day. It5`s a perfect fit.
> *cough* and I hide my chocolate stash in there too *cough*


Atta girl! Inspiration!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m a procrastinator too Jane. I`m knitting an afghan while listening to Mark Levin online, and reading KP and email


I knit while listening to the radio, or while the TV is on. Can't just sit and listen/watch w/o doing another thing simultaneously.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I first heard about CO2 being a pollutant, I thought how stupid can people be. It is required for plants, trees, and crops to grow. My grade school teacher always said her plants did much better in the classroom than they did in the summer in her home. All of that CO2 expelled by the students. Remember this from Biology class:
> 
> An Overview of Photosynthesis
> 
> ...


Yes, we and the plants sustain each other. Pretty good system! I wonder who thought of it. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> If you lived closer, I would give invite you over! The door is open!


Thanks, gjz. And if I came, I'd bring you a cabinwarming gift!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I drive my boss crazy because he walks into my office and I'm knitting, listening to a book, and reading emails all at the same time. He really doesn't get me yet. And it's been three years. He can't understand my multitasking capabilities or needs.If I'm not multitasking I'm bored or notable to stay on task because I'm distracted. I try to tell him that's it's a me thing.


I understand that. I think the brain sometimes needs something to concentrate on (unconsciously) - or it is easily distracted from the task at hand.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wendy the afghan is beautiful--you are such a great knitter. Everything I knit is simple. My crochet is more patterned.
> 
> CB so sorry your family lost a fur baby. That is a tough time I know. Hope the kids are doing OK. Hugs to them.
> 
> ...


Antibiotics can sure do that - especially 2 rounds. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mojave said:


> One aspect of my research focuses on plant responses to elevated atmospheric carbon dioxide. Insult is not intended, however your comment (quoted below) demonstrates an insufficient knowledge of photosynthesis, plant nutrient use and plant chemistry for me to explain the detrimental effects of elevated CO2 on plants. Please take plant physiology, advanced plant physiology and plant anatomy. Then we can talk.


Hey, kiddo - if you'll pay for it, I'll take it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Someone needs to help me understand whom to reply to and whom to ignore. Haven't been here long enough to decipher everything.
> 
> How was everyone's day? Sounds like you were all busy!
> 
> ...


No - you are gutsy! I think it's great! After all, you have been extended a personal invitation by someone who knows the situation. Good luck - have fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You might have a while to wait, mojave. These gals only hear what they want to.


GTZ - see this? You can sort of tell.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I see it the same way. I read that if the earth were reduced to the size of a billiard ball, it would be smooth - mountains and all! We are not a match for the God-made natural forces.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

mojave said:


> To comprehend the results of my research requires a certain baseline level of knowledge in plant physiology, plant anatomy, plant genetics and plant biochemistry. Upper level baccalaureate students in plant biochemistry have the basis to comprehend the more rudimentary aspects of my research.
> 
> A first year graduate student is almost useless to us due to ignorance in the requisite subjects . A grad coming into my lab spends his/her first 12-18 months training to use the equipment and reading a huge quantity of research papers to understand the complex interactions between photosynthesis, nutrient limitations, tri-trophic interactions and plant biochemistry.
> 
> If you have the requisite baseline knowledge, I will be happy to talk with you in the autumn. Now, it is time to sleep and back into the field in the morning.


How does your research address the difference in population density between the United States and the other developing countries. The United States' population density is much lower than the average and it almost impossible to make up for those differences. How does the United States address this and have other countries buy into this notion of global warming? From where I sit...they could care less. Japan's population density is so much more than we could ever meet...(US--34, Japan--338). what if they don't care? Our efforts are moot. Not saying we shouldn't do anything...but our efforts don't count if others don't think like we do and put forth the same efforts. The United States is out numbered with these stats.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, gjz. And if I came, I'd bring you a cabinwarming gift!


I am sure I would love it!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No - you are gutsy! I think it's great! After all, you have been extended a personal invitation by someone who knows the situation. Good luck - have fun!


I have to admit...I am nervous. Not sure what he will do. I will let you know. Wish me luck!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure the survivor will grieve for his buddy. Adopting a senior dog sounds like a very good plan when the time comes but the brat might miss his home with you since he's lived with you for so long.


"The brat" came to us when he was 9 mos so he's been with since Nov. of year before last. He hasn't forgotten his true owner at all as Noah has been home during that time.

We have had some issues with resource guarding but we have been able to deal with it without any casualties so far. We gave Cid a blanket that Noah used so he (Cid) has a security blanket that he drags with him everywhere around the house and it, apparently, gives him some degree of security. I've had some bites but all of,us have gotten past those negative experiences. It's been a learning experience for all involved.

I don't want to insinuate it's been a bed a roses but its been better than I anticipated.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Seems like you and I took too big of a winter break. Hard to get back our strength. At least you downsizing. I am still getting more beds made. :roll:


I know, CB. Winter is 'absolutely no gardening work' around here, so one tends to get out of shape. We had the concrete blocks so why not use them. It's cheaper that way.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> GTZ - see this? You can sort of tell.


Yes...but I couldn't resist. See my later post. I may have to get sent to the time-out corner!! Sorry!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> GTZ - see this? You can sort of tell.


Well, no one can say I didn't try...

GTZ--welcome to the flock.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> You are correct--Al Gore has created a money maker for himself and really doesn't practice what he preaches. There is nothing wring with trying to keep waste down, which is something we should try to do. However, what he has created is wrong.


Al Gore, a Hypocrite! :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Try some yoghurt. Might help.


My daughter had a lot of antibiotics after her last c-section. She takes probiotics all the time because her stomach is very sensitive. They helped her after the surgery, but it took quite a while.

I'd check with my doctor before doing anything like that, but there are things you can do - always after asking the dr.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, no one can say I didn't try...
> 
> GTZ--welcome to the flock.


Takes one to know one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! The only thing I can think of in response to your pomposity is not printable.


She's very special, Thumpbunny.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Good night All!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I reduced one of my rose beds by 75% and need to border it with concrete retainer blocks. I am re-using ones I already have. It is back breaking work due to the heavy lifting and digging. Should be done with it tomorrow. Will take 6 month for the aches and pains to go away! :-D :XD: ;-)


Maybe a visit to a spa will do it? A nice massage? (As if I knew!) I hope you feel better soon. You've accomplished a lot - completed a big job and made something very nice and very important. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mojave said:


> To comprehend the results of my research requires a certain baseline level of knowledge in plant physiology, plant anatomy, plant genetics and plant biochemistry. Upper level baccalaureate students in plant biochemistry have the basis to comprehend the more rudimentary aspects of my research.
> 
> A first year graduate student is almost useless to us due to ignorance in the requisite subjects . A grad coming into my lab spends his/her first 12-18 months training to use the equipment and reading a huge quantity of research papers to understand the complex interactions between photosynthesis, nutrient limitations, tri-trophic interactions and plant biochemistry.
> 
> If you have the requisite baseline knowledge, I will be happy to talk with you in the autumn. Now, it is time to sleep and back into the field in the morning.


Deleted my comment. 
Such over-the-top condescension suggests either a real need to impress or a lack of understanding of the feelings of others. I reread her first post, and she said at the beginning she didn't want to insult. Sometimes people are real smart in some things and not in others. I don't want to hurt her feelings, and my comment was a bit over-the-top, too. My conscience fussed at me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Love the quote - we're seeing that right now, aren't we? Although, after my shopping experience today and my loss of reason at the girl-store called Justice, maybe the gods are getting ready to punish me. Good thing I believe in only one God!
> 
> Has anyone shopped at Justice? Bling everywhere! Talk about distracting. Just as I looked at a beautiful beaded pink t-shirt over here, the sun struck a divine purple sequined long dress over there. Kind of expensive, and there was so much it made my head spin. Do you ever leave the house just knowing this is NOT the day? Well, this was that day - the NOT day. :roll:


First time I heard this quote, it was attributed to Thomas Jefferson, but since then, I've heard others attribute it to ancient Greeks. Don't know specifically which one. The reference to 'gods' makes me think it's from the ancient world.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, we and the plants sustain each other. Pretty good system! I wonder who thought of it. :wink:


Whoever it was, not enough people give Him the credit! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Yes...but I couldn't resist. See my later post. I may have to get sent to the time-out corner!! Sorry!


I couldn't resist either. Puffery must be popped.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Whoever it was, not enough people give Him the credit! :thumbup:


I'm saying this quietly, out of the side of my mouth:

I think Mojave thinks she did it.?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe a visit to a spa will do it? A nice massage? (As if I knew!) I hope you feel better soon. You've accomplished a lot - completed a big job and made something very nice and very important. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Right now a warm soaking in a hot tub with a glass of bubbly sounds really nice! :thumbup: :lol: 
Sorry, I'm not much for massages.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> You are correct--Al Gore has created a money maker for himself and really doesn't practice what he preaches. There is nothing wring with trying to keep waste down, which is something we should try to do. However, what he has created is wrong.


and Gore has plenty of company with people making a fortune out of selling the concept of "green energy" and carbon credits. They make Bernie Madoff look like small potatoes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and Gore has plenty of company with people making a fortune out of selling the concept of "green energy" and carbon credits. They make Bernie Madoff look like small potatoes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hey, kiddo - if you'll pay for it, I'll take it!


 :XD: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> I have to admit...I am nervous. Not sure what he will do. I will let you know. Wish me luck!


Good luck giz :thumbup: - hope you enjoy it and maybe he'll just stay away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Right now a warm soaking in a hot tub with a glass of bubbly sounds really nice! :thumbup: :lol:
> Sorry, I'm not much for massages.


Neither am I. That's why I've never had one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> She's very special, Thumpbunny.


and she wants to make sure all of us know how very special she is :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Right now a warm soaking in a hot tub with a glass of bubbly sounds really nice! :thumbup: :lol:
> Sorry, I'm not much for massages.


A nice hot soak always worked for me too Jokim. Is the hot water running now?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know, CB. Winter is 'absolutely no gardening work' around here, so one tends to get out of shape. We had the concrete blocks so why not use them. It's cheaper that way.


Hence, the term "cabin fever".


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A nice hot soak always worked for me too Jokim. Is the hot water running now?


No, it's just a recurring dream I've been having since starting the wall work! :XD:  :-D 
Good Night, once again...............


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, we and the plants sustain each other. Pretty good system! I wonder who thought of it. :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No kidding! He always seemed like a quiet, nice man - but now I'm not so sure. What was he like then?


You asked, so here goes....looking at my 1956 Monterey, California annual/year book. Panetta was quite active in high school:
Leon Edward Panetta

C.S.F. The purpose behind the C.S.F. was the encouragement of better scholastic standings among students. To gain entrance into this select group, a student must have earned 10 grade points in a semester. An "A" counted 3 points, & a "B" 2 points. Life members of C.F.S. must have been in it for 6 semesters. They received pins at graduation showing they had won this honor. Senior Member: Leon Panetta

KEY CLUB: This service club was sponsored by the Monterey Kiwanis Club & was open to sophomores, junior & senior boys interested in the welfare of the school. Club President: Leon Panetta.

DRAMA CLUB: This was 1 of the newest clubs on the campus. Members wishing to gain entrance had to be interested in dramatics & take part in school plays. Member: Leon Panetta

Senior Listing for Panetta:
President Associated Student Body, VP ASB, Sophomore Class VP; President Key Club; Latin Club; Senior Council; Jr. Council; Science & Math Club; Varsity Baseball; Lightweight Basketball; Rooters' Club; Bank of America Award; Galleon; Honor Roll; 1st Semester Student Body President.

Whew! Leon was surely active in high school, wasn't he!

You asked - hope I've enlightened you somewhat. As I remember Leon in high school, he was just a "regular" guy. Always seemed friendly & just 1 of the guys.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


 :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> How does your research address the difference in population density between the United States and the other developing countries. The United States' population density is much lower than the average and it almost impossible to make up for those differences. How does the United States address this and have other countries buy into this notion of global warming? From where I sit...they could care less. Japan's population density is so much more than we could ever meet...(US--34, Japan--338). what if they don't care? Our efforts are moot. Not saying we shouldn't do anything...but our efforts don't count if others don't think like we do and put forth the same efforts. The United States is out numbered with these stats.


I can almost bet you don't want to go there with her. Put her on your list.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You asked, so here goes....looking at my 1956 Monterey, California annual/year book. Panetta was quite active in high school:
> Leon Edward Panetta
> 
> C.S.F. The purpose behind the C.S.F. was the encouragement of better scholastic standings among students. To gain entrance into this select group, a student must have earned 10 grade points in a semester. An "A" counted 3 points, & a "B" 2 points. Life members of C.F.S. must have been in it for 6 semesters. They received pins at graduation showing they had won this honor. Senior Member: Leon Panetta
> ...


I thought of him in that way, but his defense of B. Clinton disturbed me. And now - I wonder what he knows. Ah well, we were all innocent babies once, weren't we?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I have to admit...I am nervous. Not sure what he will do. I will let you know. Wish me luck!


You hold your head up high , you didn't do anything to be ashame of. Enjoy yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, no one can say I didn't try...
> 
> GTZ--welcome to the flock.


thanks for posting a picture of yourself, sue. You look exactly like I envisioned you would.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter had a lot of antibiotics after her last c-section. She takes probiotics all the time because her stomach is very sensitive. They helped her after the surgery, but it took quite a while.
> 
> I'd check with my doctor before doing anything like that, but there are things you can do - always after asking the dr.


I am sorry your stomach is troubling you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Right now a warm soaking in a hot tub with a glass of bubbly sounds really nice! :thumbup: :lol:
> Sorry, I'm not much for massages.


Yes, that sounds soooo nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> thanks for posting a picture of yourself, sue. You look exactly like I envisioned you would.


Didn't someone on the left (Seattle Soul) always say,

Ga-zinga!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Friday morning - here's hoping gjz has a good time at school!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Didn't someone on the left (Seattle Soul) always say,
> 
> Ga-zinga!


 
I have always thought they were one in the same, in all reality.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, that sounds soooo nice.


I'll take the massage, thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A blessed Morning all.

Had such a great night of sleep machine running, not fun at first, but oh to wake up and not be tired.

Karverr couldn't get what you have as allergic's so had to go with mask. Love that is put moisture back too.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Friday morning - here's hoping gjz has a good time at school!


I'm off here in a few minutes...head held high! Talk to you guys later---have a great day everyone!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No dogs anymore Wooly Bear my German Shepard was a love. Could let go another one. Sorry I don't call it putting to sleep.I watch he go, and don't want to do that to any animal again. When younger knew it had to be done. But this last one hurt way to much. Cat's live longer and already if something happens to me or Husband he will have a good home to go too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have always thought they were one in the same, in all reality.


Thought it was the Dame, or Bratty. After a while they pretty much copy each other. So they all sound the same.

Name change game again. Go on our nasty Blog(As one called it) will tell you who.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A blessed Morning all.
> 
> Had such a great night of sleep machine running, not fun at first, but oh to wake up and not be tired.
> 
> Karverr couldn't get what you have as allergic's so had to go with mask. Love that is put moisture back too.


Great, Yarnie!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Didn't someone on the left (Seattle Soul) always say,
> 
> Ga-zinga!


Ba zinga Bon, like Sheldon on" Big Bang" tv show.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'll take the massage, thank you.


I have never had one!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad we have so many Teacher's on here. Nice to see how much you all cared in teaching children. Not an easy job I see with having to put up with the people over you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hot yesterday and humid . Can stand hot but hate Humidity.

Couldn't get RV out last time as others where in the way. So that's the job tomorrow. Then it s time to be off. Where are you going this summer Sologal? We won't be leaving until after appointment covered.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

deleted


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow that is something Georgie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mojave said:


> One aspect of my research focuses on plant responses to elevated atmospheric carbon dioxide. Insult is not intended, however your comment (quoted below) demonstrates an insufficient knowledge of photosynthesis, plant nutrient use and plant chemistry for me to explain the detrimental effects of elevated CO2 on plants. Please take plant physiology, advanced plant physiology and plant anatomy. Then we can talk.


I can tell you in very loud shout! We don't want to talk to you so keep what you think you know to yourself! You are not the only person who knows or in my case knew about chemistry as I took several classes in college just for fun!

Return to your hateful friends & rip them a new one instead of us! Go away!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hot yesterday and humid . Can stand hot but hate Humidity.
> 
> Couldn't get RV out last time as others where in the way. So that's the job tomorrow. Then it s time to be off. Where are you going this summer Sologal? We won't be leaving until after appointment covered.


Where are you off to, yarnlady?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Guess what I just heard on the news? We are in a storm warning on Sunday--up to a foot and a half of snow! It's May for Pete's sake! What am I going to do with that much snow?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Guess what I just heard on the news? We are in a storm warning on Sunday--up to a foot and a half of snow! It's May for Pete's sake! What am I going to do with that much snow?


This is the worst season for weather!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Where are you off to, yarnlady?


Want to go to the UP first. Should go across the Mac to see town born in and find out more information about family. But don't know if we will. Have to go to bottom of state to collect rest of information. But mean's going through Chicago, and not a place want to go through.

WCK. took the tour of Lake Superior one time. But now as having to get passport . Will have to see about that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to apologize to the teachers here as I was not talking about any of you as being hateful to the subs. Sorry if any of you thought I was talking to you.

I also directed the school's plays of The Music Man with the help of the choir director & band director. Both of those teachers treated me as if I had 2 heads! My expertise was in directing not singing nor directing the band, but because I let them do their thing, they tried to talk over my head with the music. Well, I played the violin & banjo so I was not too dumb when it came to music, but I didn't mention the fact.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Guess what I just heard on the news? We are in a storm warning on Sunday--up to a foot and a half of snow! It's May for Pete's sake! What am I going to do with that much snow?


Sorry to hear that saw pictures on TV Colo. Has had snow.

Hope it passes you by or at least melts when hitting ground. Not fun this year with winter so long.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I can tell you in very loud shout! We don't want to talk to you so keep what you think you know to yourself! You are not the only person who knows or in my case knew about chemistry as I took several classes in college just for fun!
> 
> Return to your hateful friends & rip them a new one instead of us! Go away!


Lol! Now tell us how you REALLY feel, Jane. Do you think she might benefit from the Dale Carnegie book, "How To Make Friends and Influence People"?

With the verbiage she used I get the feeling that she was thinking one of several things. 1. She is superior to us. 2. We are uneducated. 3. We just don't understand. 4. Since we believe in God we are stupid. Or 5. We are just plain stupid.

I'm voting with she is like the guy with small 'equipment' that buys a big car to compensate.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hey, kiddo - if you'll pay for it, I'll take it!


Bonnie, she sounds like the ones that get millions of our dollars to do research on the cell structure of the leaf of the common cactus.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> Bonnie, she sounds like the ones that get millions of our dollars to do research on the cell structure of the leaf of the common cactus.


Hey, it's a governmental necessity, don't 'ya know!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> Bonnie, she sounds like the ones that get millions of our dollars to do research on the cell structure of the leaf of the common cactus.


Ha giid ibe tgabjs fir tge =

That's what happens when fingers on wrong keys.

Good one Karverr, thanks for the laugh to start out the day.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! Now tell us how you REALLY feel, Jane. Do you think she might benefit from the Dale Carnegie book, "How To Make Friends and Influence People"?
> 
> With the verbiage she used I get the feeling that she was thinking one of several things. 1. She is superior to us. 2. We are uneducated. 3. We just don't understand. 4. Since we believe in God we are stupid. Or 5. We are just plain stupid.
> 
> I'm voting with she is like the guy with small 'equipment' that buys a big car to compensate.


Excellent description.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If you have a chance go to topic

Absolutley Brilliant Obituary posted by Helgajrl 

It is a good one on Common sense.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Now the Feds are buying jet fuel made from algae, but at $150.00 a gallon. Are we going green, or burning the green?


Mostly green as in Taxes payers money one would think


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, we and the plants sustain each other. Pretty good system! I wonder who thought of it. :wink:


Oh, I know the answer to this one--who thought of it! Let me answer not too hard--the creator--God! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

karverr said:


> Bonnie, she sounds like the ones that get millions of our dollars to do research on the cell structure of the leaf of the common cactus.


HaHa Karverr, She/it pops in ever so often and always leaves the same way... " I'll be back in so and so month, I am going back into the field" Bla Bla Blah
Here is the field,


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HaHa Karverr, She/it pops in ever so often and always leaves the same way... " I'll be back in so and so month, I am going back into the field" Bla Bla Blah
> Here is the field,


Oh good one love the field pixie, Oh you aare a roll this morning lady thanks for the almost falling off the chair laugh.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Guess what I just heard on the news? We are in a storm warning on Sunday--up to a foot and a half of snow! It's May for Pete's sake! What am I going to do with that much snow?


This is terrible GJZ! Hope you are prepared for this last (we hope) storm.

I have offered Mother Nature chocolate to smooth out her "rough" spots, but she hasn't taken the hint yet!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin all you lovely people!

We've made all our visits, lunches, overnights, golf games, and now one more stop at my old favorite lys in Chadds Ford PA and we turn around and head home...epa Sunday.

I'm trying to keep up with all your posts but its impossible. 

Yarnie...you crack me up! I really do LOL with some of the things you come up with!!

Happy happy happy


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HaHa Karverr, She/it pops in ever so often and always leaves the same way... " I'll be back in so and so month, I am going back into the field" Bla Bla Blah
> Here is the field,


You are quite "sharp" this AM--good one!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Name change game again. Go on our nasty Blog(As one called it) will tell you who.


I think your right, I seen it. You can always tell early because it's friends follow and prop her up.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HaHa Karverr, She/it pops in ever so often and always leaves the same way... " I'll be back in so and so month, I am going back into the field" Bla Bla Blah
> Here is the field,


Perfect! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good Morning guy and gals, Raining off and on this AM, I went in the woods this morning mushroom hunting and found about 6 small ones. I can see them better when it rains, they kind of shine. Talk Later... I'm going back out into the field. LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I think your right, I seen it. You can always tell early because it's friends follow and prop her up.


But have you notices the prop up's lean the same way someone pulled the props out from under them. They fall like rocks and roll. Ya know rocks and roll. They don't dance well either.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning guy and gals, Raining off and on this AM, I went in the woods this morning mushroom hunting and found about 6 small ones. I can see them better when it rains, they kind of shine. Talk Later... I'm going back out into the field. LOL


Watch your step!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mojave said:


> To comprehend the results of my research requires a certain baseline level of knowledge in plant physiology, plant anatomy, plant genetics and plant biochemistry. Upper level baccalaureate students in plant biochemistry have the basis to comprehend the more rudimentary aspects of my research.
> 
> A first year graduate student is almost useless to us due to ignorance in the requisite subjects . A grad coming into my lab spends his/her first 12-18 months training to use the equipment and reading a huge quantity of research papers to understand the complex interactions between photosynthesis, nutrient limitations, tri-trophic interactions and plant biochemistry.
> 
> If you have the requisite baseline knowledge, I will be happy to talk with you in the autumn. Now, it is time to sleep and back into the field in the morning.


If you are saying you are a prof then I'll bet you don't get many students with your attitude as you are "one" of those hateful teachers I was talking about. Word gets around campus about what profs not to take their classes. You sound as if you think you are too superior to teach anyone anything as they are too far beneath you! You think all who enter your class are completely stupid--12-18 months my foot!

Teachers, teach, not criticize those who are in class to learn! Number one rule of being a teacher--you could learn what you preach--knowledge!

Not going to waste anymore words on you as you are really a horrible piece of work!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> A blessed Morning all.
> 
> Had such a great night of sleep machine running, not fun at first, but oh to wake up and not be tired.
> 
> Karverr couldn't get what you have as allergic's so had to go with mask. Love that is put moisture back too.


So glad you slept well Yarnie. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You might have a while to wait, mojave. These gals only hear what they want to.


Hello, Susan, couldn't stay away could you? We can do without your snide remarks so stay with your back bitting Lefties!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad you slept well Yarnie. Hope you have a great day.


Good morning Westy! Good day to you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Watch your step!


Yes, ticks are out in full force already as snakes so be careful. My DH went to farm & walked a few feet into the woods & was loaded with those Diamond Backed Ticks (we call them deer ticks). When he got home, I took clothes for him to change in garage put tick powder in the truck seat & left it out in the hot (86 degree heat) to kill those ticks if any in truck. I sprayed clothes with tick powder & put them on the fence in the sun!

I love wild mushrooms but not worth the ticks!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, ticks are out in full force already as snakes so be careful. My DH went to farm & walked a few feet into the woods & was loaded with those Diamond Backed Ticks (we call them deer ticks). When he got home, I took clothes for him to change in garage put tick powder in the truck seat & left it out in the hot (86 degree heat) to kill those ticks if any in truck. I sprayed clothes with tick powder & put them on the fence in the sun!
> 
> I love wild mushrooms but not worth the ticks!


Does your husband know about wild mushrooms. I'd love to know about them, but am afraid I'll poison myself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Want to go to the UP first. Should go across the Mac to see town born in and find out more information about family. But don't know if we will. Have to go to bottom of state to collect rest of information. But mean's going through Chicago, and not a place want to go through.
> 
> WCK. took the tour of Lake Superior one time. But now as having to get passport . Will have to see about that.


Yarnie - where is UP? Nice to be able to add to your family history; a wonderful gift to share with your boys and grands too.

I remember when the rules for passports changed about 5 years ago. There were huge line-ups outside and around the corner at the passport offices and people had to wait for hours. The number of American coming here dropped quite a bit for the first year or two. Another example of how terrorism has changed our lives.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> HaHa Karverr, She/it pops in ever so often and always leaves the same way... " I'll be back in so and so month, I am going back into the field" Bla Bla Blah
> Here is the field,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning Westy! Good day to you!


Morning Jane. Hope you have a great day too. Have you picked out a pattern for the lovely fabric KPG sent you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, ticks are out in full force already as snakes so be careful. My DH went to farm & walked a few feet into the woods & was loaded with those Diamond Backed Ticks (we call them deer ticks). When he got home, I took clothes for him to change in garage put tick powder in the truck seat & left it out in the hot (86 degree heat) to kill those ticks if any in truck. I sprayed clothes with tick powder & put them on the fence in the sun!
> 
> I love wild mushrooms but not worth the ticks!


We have some ticks up here too and the type that cause lyme disease seems to be spreading or people just know more about it now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Does your husband know about wild mushrooms. I'd love to know about them, but am afraid I'll poison myself.


When I was young, Dad picked wild mushrooms when we went camping. Mom tried to get him to stop but he ate them and was fine, but she never let us eat them. There are a couple of organized groups that go mushroom picking, but we've never gone with them. The odd time someone gets sick.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> thanks for posting a picture of yourself, sue. You look exactly like I envisioned you would.


 :thumbup: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Didn't someone on the left (Seattle Soul) always say,
> 
> Ga-zinga!


Oh don't remind them. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A blessed Morning all.
> 
> Had such a great night of sleep machine running, not fun at first, but oh to wake up and not be tired.
> 
> Karverr couldn't get what you have as allergic's so had to go with mask. Love that is put moisture back too.


That is wonderful! Maybe you want to run on over there and help Jokim with the concrete bricks. I am happy you finally got a good nights rest. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! Now tell us how you REALLY feel, Jane. Do you think she might benefit from the Dale Carnegie book, "How To Make Friends and Influence People"?
> 
> With the verbiage she used I get the feeling that she was thinking one of several things. 1. She is superior to us. 2. We are uneducated. 3. We just don't understand. 4. Since we believe in God we are stupid. Or 5. We are just plain stupid.
> 
> I'm voting with she is like the guy with small 'equipment' that buys a big car to compensate.


Ohhh. Hahahah


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies and gent.
Here is the afghan I`m working on for a friend in Chicago copied from an afghan on a Welsh soap opera that we both watch.
My friend chose the Autumn Red colour.
The reverse side is as nice as the main side isn`t it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gent.
> Here is the afghan I`m working on for a friend in Chicago copied from an afghan on a Welsh soap opera that we both watch.
> My friend chose the Autumn Red colour.
> The reverse side is as nice as the main side isn`t it.


Are we not friends of yours as well? Let me know when you need my address. The autumn red color is acceptable to me, too.

BTW, the afghan is gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> *Are we not friends of yours as well?* Let me know when you need my address. The autumn red color is acceptable to me, too.
> 
> BTW, the afghan is gorgeous. :thumbup:


Of course you are Thumpy. My friend is learning to knit, I hope this afghan will give her the confidence to carry on.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I couldn't resist either. Puffery must be popped.


Ok, you forced me to do this, Bonnie. 
You are the first recipient of the PPP Award!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Are we not friends of yours as well? Let me know when you need my address. The autumn red color is acceptable to me, too.
> 
> BTW, the afghan is gorgeous. :thumbup:


I am her friend too. I will be second in line. :XD: Yes it is gorgeous!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Ok, you forced me to do this, Bonnie.
> You are the first recipient of the PPP Award!


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am her friend too. I will be second in line. :XD:


She deflected quite well. Latent liberal tendency?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Ok, you forced me to do this, Bonnie.
> You are the first recipient of the PPP Award!


What the heck is the "PPP award" and what does one have to do in order to receive it? The joker in the WH (what a travesty) got to Nobel Peace Prize for absolutely no reason. Is this the same type of thing?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> What the heck is the "PPP award" and what does one have to do in order to receive it? The joker in the WH (what a travesty) got to Nobel Peace Prize for absolutely no reason. Is this the same type of thing?


And talking of Nobel Peace Prizes


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And talking of Nobel Peace Prizes


Now that is a PRIZE! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Does your husband know about wild mushrooms. I'd love to know about them, but am afraid I'll poison myself.


Great if you can get them, wild mushrooms are the best! I always thought Sept. was the month for 'shrooms. My father knew his mushrooms so well that once he saved someone's life. The person ingested a poisonous mushroom and was showing signs of poisoning. My father knew the antidote and got it to him in time to save the person's life. I don't know 'shrooms at all, except the ones you buy in the store. The imported dried ones are very good.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

The wall is done! DH has to seed it and when the grass grows in, I'll take a photo. Glad I got it done before the rains later today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The wall is done! DH has to seed it and when the grass grows in, I'll take a photo. Glad I got it done before the rains later today.


Yes I want to see it. Maybe I can get some tips on building a wall and roses.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When I was young, Dad picked wild mushrooms when we went camping. Mom tried to get him to stop but he ate them and was fine, but she never let us eat them. There are a couple of organized groups that go mushroom picking, but we've never gone with them. The odd time someone gets sick.


I know we have great mushrooms here (morels and more). I just do not trust myself.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I want to see it. Maybe I can get some tips on building a wall and roses.


It's only two block high, but the lower block has to be counter-sunk (into the soil) so that it doesn't shift in the freeze-thaw cycle that our climate is so famous for. :wink: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gent.
> Here is the afghan I`m working on for a friend in Chicago copied from an afghan on a Welsh soap opera that we both watch.
> My friend chose the Autumn Red colour.
> The reverse side is as nice as the main side isn`t it.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Great if you can get them, wild mushrooms are the best! I always thought Sept. was the month for 'shrooms. My father knew his mushrooms so well that once he saved someone's life. The person ingested a poisonous mushroom and was showing signs of poisoning. My father knew the antidote and got it to him in time to save the person's life. I don't know 'shrooms at all, except the ones you buy in the store. The imported dried ones are very good.


Bless your father!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Exactly right, Kitty! Human activity has the very minimum effect on climate, at best. Earth has gone through, and is still going through, micro and macro climatological periods since the creation of this world, and since before industrialization's effect. This is the left's push to control our lives even further! :thumbdown:


And take our money in the process.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ba zinga Bon, like Sheldon on" Big Bang" tv show.


Oh,BA-zinga. Thanks, Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> What really makes me laugh, and points to their ignorance, is their declaration of carbon dioxide as a pollutant!
> Can you imagine? CO2 is given off by living, breathing creatures, part of the process of regeneration.
> 'Those whom the gods would punish, first they deprive them of the ability to reason....' :XD:  :roll:


I have a problem with the carbon footprint hysteria also. Plants need the CO2 we exhale, along with water, sun and nutrients from the soil. Plants also convert some of the CO2 back into oxygen through photosynthesis.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> And take our money in the process.


Right!

*The Global Warming Hoax is Now Killing PeopleAl Gore lied and people died.*

by STEPHEN FRANK on 03/01/2012

_Al Gore lied and people died.
By Friday, February 10th, an estimated 500 Europeans had died from the freezing weather gripping the continent. This is the price they and British citizens are paying for embracing the global warming hoax, spending billions for wind power when they should have been building coal-fired and other sources of energy to heat their homes and businesses.

Barack Obama steals billions in tax dollars to give to cronies and donors, and America faces economic disaster and trillions in deficits.

Global Warming has been proven a hoax, a fraud, a scam.  Scientists literally have been caught lying, cheating and stealing just to keep the hoax alive. Why? So they can get grants.

Politicians keep it alive, so they can scare the citizens into giving up money and freedom (bad lights bulbs only made in China is our national LAW).

Now people are dying thanks to this fraud. When will we demand the end of this? Until then our lives, wallets and freedom are not safe._

***************************

I have two good articles in which approximately 650 scientists admitted how they sold their souls to promote the lie that human actions cause or contribute to global warming. Because the Denim gang understands it is a complete lie, I wasn't sure you would be interested in reading confirmation of that fact.

However, perhaps, our resident pompous scientist would benefit from reading!

If anyone wants me to post the articles; LMK. (no - it isn't 650 quotes!)

:-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have a problem with the carbon footprint hysteria also. Plants need the CO2 we exhale, along with water, sun and nutrients from the soil. Plants also convert some of the CO2 back into oxygen through photosynthesis.


Just the left's vehicle to wrangle more control over us! :thumbdown:


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh, you lucky ladies and gentleman. We are delayed in our travel to the next set of field sites so I will kill a few moments commenting on your responses.

1. Not being a Biblical scholar, I chose to not pass myself off as such and always keep my religious beliefs out of scientific commentary.

2. I am an expert on deleterious effects of elevated atmospheric carbon dioxide to photosynthesis, plant biochemistry and plant nutrition. When you try to pass yourselves off as experts in this area, you fail.

3. Sorry, Janeway, my classes are well-attended and there is always a waiting list for open seats in my non-core classes (electives). I don't guarantee a final grade of 'A' for a class, but my grads and I spend a lot of time helping any student who puts forth the effort to learn. Semester after semester we find a poor foundation in learning, thinking and study skills underlies most student failure to learn. By necessity, we developed our own remedial skills packet to help the undergrads in my classes. If as teachers you are working to teach learning & thinking skills to students in K-12, kudos to you. If you are teaching students to do nothing more than rote memorization, you are failing the students and ultimately, this nation. Get a different job where you will cause less damage to the future of this nation.

4. Most of my funding is non-government sourced. Few major campuses today depend solely on government funding. Corporate-university partnerships are very common.

5. My lab only accepts 1 or 2 new grads at a time, and usually we try to have a total of only 2 or 3 grads. Sometimes we have 4 because a professor retires or relocates and a grad needs a new lab for a short while to complete degree requirements. 
We do not accept all the qualified applicants who apply to be in my lab because we strive to develop well-trained scientists. It takes a minimum of 3 years to achieve a doctorate degree, with most students requiring 4-5 years. And yes, it does require 12-18 months of careful mentoring to bring a grad to the point of being an asset to a lab rather than a liability. The amount of knowledge and labs skills a graduate student in a high tech science lab must acquire is comparable to the amount of knowledge an intern fresh out of medical school must acquire before becoming a resident doctor.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I know we have great mushrooms here (morels and more). I just do not trust myself.


Unless one knows the safety of the mushrooms growing in their locality, beyond any doubt, one should not eat them. Very risky.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Unless one knows the safety of the mushrooms growing in their locality, beyond any doubt, one should not eat them. Very risky.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

mojave said:


> Oh, you lucky ladies and gentleman. We are delayed in our travel to the next set of field sites so I will kill a few moments commenting on your responses.
> 
> 1. Not being a Biblical scholar, I chose to not pass myself off as such and always keep my religious beliefs out of scientific commentary.
> 
> ...


You're a breath of fresh air, mojave! Thanks for your imput.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Someone needs to help me understand whom to reply to and whom to ignore. Haven't been here long enough to decipher everything.


Oh, that is easy. If the person sounds like she/he is lying, she/he is, so ignore. If the person disagrees with you and doesn't justify her/his opinion, "it" cannot, so ignore. If the post is not relevant, ignore. If the post is condescending and pompous, ignore. If "it" repeats "itself" ad nauseam, ignore.

Finally, (this is the primary tell-tale sign) if the poster resorts to attack, insult, bully, or name call, *you,* personally, (normally occurring in "its" 2nd post in a conversation, if not the first) "it" is definitely someone to IGNORE!

See ... easy. :thumbup:

BTW: use the above instructions on those you are questioning. Run them through the test, and see what you decide! 

P.S. "They" cannot exist without posting their hate and having someone responding to them, so definitely *ignore*, so they fall away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Guess what I just heard on the news? We are in a storm warning on Sunday--up to a foot and a half of snow! It's May for Pete's sake! What am I going to do with that much snow?


Unbelievable! :shock: :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I want to apologize to the teachers here as I was not talking about any of you as being hateful to the subs. Sorry if any of you thought I was talking to you.
> 
> I also directed the school's plays of The Music Man with the help of the choir director & band director. Both of those teachers treated me as if I had 2 heads! My expertise was in directing not singing nor directing the band, but because I let them do their thing, they tried to talk over my head with the music. Well, I played the violin & banjo so I was not too dumb when it came to music, but I didn't mention the fact.


I didn't take it that way at all, Jane. I don't think you offended anyone. We're all friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Bonnie, she sounds like the ones that get millions of our dollars to do research on the cell structure of the leaf of the common cactus.


Could be!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Now the Feds are buying jet fuel made from algae, but at $150.00 a gallon. Are we going green, or burning the green?


Well put, Joey!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning guy and gals, Raining off and on this AM, I went in the woods this morning mushroom hunting and found about 6 small ones. I can see them better when it rains, they kind of shine. Talk Later... I'm going back out into the field. LOL


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Ok, you forced me to do this, Bonnie.
> You are the first recipient of the PPP Award!


I accept with humility and pride. (Huh?)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hot yesterday and humid . Can stand hot but hate Humidity.
> 
> Couldn't get RV out last time as others where in the way. So that's the job tomorrow. Then it s time to be off. Where are you going this summer Sologal? We won't be leaving until after appointment covered.


I usually go where there is a lake (mostly at state parks) or calm ocean for kayaking. I have tentative plans with a group of RV friends to invade Michigan. The planning is fun. What are your plans?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, that is easy. If the person sounds like she/he is lying, she/he is, so ignore. If the person disagrees with you and doesn't justify her/his opinion, "it" cannot, so ignore. If the post is not relevant, ignore. If the post is condescending and pompous, ignore. If "it" repeats "itself" ad nauseam, ignore.
> 
> Finally, (this is the primary tell-tale sign) if the poster resorts to attack, insult, bully, or name call, *you,* personally, (normally occurring in "its" 2nd post in a conversation, if not the first) "it" is definitely someone to IGNORE!
> 
> ...


KPG is correct. Listen to her!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG is correct. Listen to her!


I forgot to say, if a poster is boring, of course, ignore!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! Now tell us how you REALLY feel, Jane. Do you think she might benefit from the Dale Carnegie book, "How To Make Friends and Influence People"?
> 
> With the verbiage she used I get the feeling that she was thinking one of several things. 1. She is superior to us. 2. We are uneducated. 3. We just don't understand. 4. Since we believe in God we are stupid. Or 5. We are just plain stupid.
> 
> I'm voting with she is like the guy with small 'equipment' that buys a big car to compensate.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is for you Solo.http://www.jewsnews.co.il/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/6139.jpg Nerium oleander  looks just like the Star of David!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gent.
> Here is the afghan I`m working on for a friend in Chicago copied from an afghan on a Welsh soap opera that we both watch.
> My friend chose the Autumn Red colour.
> The reverse side is as nice as the main side isn`t it.


The afghan is going to be beautiful when finished. We will have to crown you queen of the (fiber) afghan.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - where is UP? Nice to be able to add to your family history; a wonderful gift to share with your boys and grands too.
> 
> I remember when the rules for passports changed about 5 years ago. There were huge line-ups outside and around the corner at the passport offices and people had to wait for hours. The number of American coming here dropped quite a bit for the first year or two. Another example of how terrorism has changed our lives.


WCK it is the upper peninsula of Michigan. We have to cross the mackinaw bridge to get to the lower state of Michigan. Born there in lower part. Move to Wisc. because mom's mother died. But spent summer's there and family was there. All have died or moved to Fla. now. So lots of history of family. G Grandfather can not find family quit a mystery, but lovely man married three time. first one died second not sure if divorce last my G Grandmother she was 19 he was in his 40's. He came up from lower Michigan. Been searching for him since the 90's. As it was my Dad's grandfather would like to find his grandfather for him,and rest of family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I forgot to say, if a poster is boring, of course, ignore!


I think you covered it quit well. Also as Thumper said they form a gang when changing names and start a new post and all join in. Not very good at that either.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for you Solo.http://www.jewsnews.co.il/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/6139.jpg Nerium oleander  looks just like the Star of David!


What a beautiful flower. I've never seen one before. Love it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I think someone (Yarnie?) mentioned she was going to the UP. Someone else asked where that was. If someone else answered, this is a duplicate. The "UP" is the upper peninsula of Michigan, just north of Wisconsin. I think she mentioned going over the "Mac." That is the Mackinaw Bridge that connects upper and lower Michigan.


Thanks for the explanations; both you and Yarnie. I was lost just sitting in the RV!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for the explanations; both you and Yarnie. I was lost just sitting in the RV!


Me too.  :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for you Solo.http://www.jewsnews.co.il/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/6139.jpg Nerium oleander  looks just like the Star of David!


Thanks CB. So pretty and it does look like the Star of David.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think someone (Yarnie?) mentioned she was going to the UP. Someone else asked where that was. If someone else answered, this is a duplicate. The "UP" is the upper peninsula of Michigan, just north of Wisconsin. I think she mentioned going over the "Mac." That is the Mackinaw Bridge that connects upper and lower Michigan.


You are such a smart one lady. Love it, even if some don't understand as they are so brilliant even out shine the sun. No they are not. Too worried about the earth falling apart.

Did you every hear the one and I mean they were serious. Cow's do do was causing pollution. That's when I lost it. They really have to much time on their hands and to much Government funding. Our Tax dollars at work for us. :shock: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You are such a smart one lady. Love it, even if some don't understand as they are so brilliant even out shine the sun. No they are not. Too worried about the earth falling apart.
> 
> Did you every hear the one and I mean they were serious. Cow's do do was causing pollution. That's when I lost it. They really have to much time on their hands and to much Government funding. Our Tax dollars at work for us. :shock: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


HA! Do you realize in order to have determined a cow's farts or dung is detrimental to the ozone layer, folks studied that and used probably millions of our tax dollars to do so? Now, *that's* pure crap.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I usually go where there is a lake (mostly at state parks) or calm ocean for kayaking. I have tentative plans with a group of RV friends to invade Michigan. The planning is fun. What are your plans?


Oh do go to the caves on Lake Superior lots of people kayak through them. Go to Petoskey , and look for Petoskey stones(fossil rocks) in Lake Michigan. Lots of small lakes and streams. The one near grandma's house, you could see to the bottom even with ice on in the winter. Darn can't remember the name. Go in Aug and bing Cherries are ripe in Traverse City.So many place for you to go. Do I sound like a person who loves that state?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> HA! Do you realize in order to have determined a cow's farts or dung is detrimental to the ozone layer, folks studied that and used probably millions of our tax dollars to do so? Now, _that's[/b] pure crap._


_

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:_


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And they want to legislate that the farmers have to reduce the amount of methane that the cows produce. How about coming back to the real world?


Oh JOey you know that they can't do that, then they would have to admit how stupid they and their studies really are. Plus where would they go to get money if they didn't.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> And they want to legislate that the farmers have to reduce the amount of methane that the cows produce. How about coming back to the real world?


I think all those scientists should be forced to follow the cows' behinds around until the time they can write something factual AND scientific! Poo on them! (or is that poop?)


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

A name change is required for non-conservative KP members? Hmm...no PMs from anyone concerning this matter. What the hey, here is your opportunity to suggest an appropriate pseudonym...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I forgot to say, if a poster is boring, of course, ignore!


That's most of them!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Oh I just thought of something maybe we should ask the government to fund our study on how stupid some miss informed people are when they vote for a President that is Mr. Hollywood and really know how to spend taxes payers money.

We should be able to at least get a couple of thousand for that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> That's most of them!


Hey, ya, Jokim - did you make the curry stew yet?

I feel your pain about working your rose garden.

I still don't walk comfortably yet from my garden work. The tendons or whatever the heck is around my knees, is giving me trouble.

DH's associate at work invited us to a traditional dinner at his home this weekend. He and his wife are from India and love my DH. So, I've been practicing rolling up of the floor as we believe we'll be seated on cushions for our meal, using our hands to eat.

This ought to be interesting. I cannot easily get up off a chair presently!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think all those scientists should be forced to follow the cows around until the time they can write something factual AND scientific! Poo on them! (or is that poop?)


your poping out the good ones today.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for you Solo.http://www.jewsnews.co.il/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/6139.jpg Nerium oleander  looks just like the Star of David!


What a beautiful flower. Now, if they could just hybridize it so that its blooms are blue, it could become the Israeli National Flower. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Oh I just thought of something maybe we should ask the government to fund our study on how stupid some miss informed people are when they vote for a President that is Mr. Hollywood and really know how to spend taxes payers money.
> 
> We should be able to at least get a couple of thousand for that.


Nope, that study would take ten minutes. No funding necessary, but we should put in for at least a billion anyway.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You're a breath of fresh air, mojave! Thanks for your imput.


air yes, fresh no way.I wonder how long the lefties searched to find one with an education, I didn't say intelligence, book learning makes them smart enough to use big words. Intelligence is knowing the difference between a lie and the truth.Scientists have been having a problem with that for a long time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are such a smart one lady. Love it, even if some don't understand as they are so brilliant even out shine the sun. No they are not. Too worried about the earth falling apart.
> 
> Did you every hear the one and I mean they were serious. Cow's do do was causing pollution. That's when I lost it. They really have to much time on their hands and to much Government funding. Our Tax dollars at work for us. :shock: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Wasn't it 'bovine flatulence' that was considered pollution? Our tax dollars paid for this nonsensical study!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh do go to the caves on Lake Superior lots of people kayak through them. Go to Petoskey , and look for Petoskey stones(fossil rocks) in Lake Michigan. Lots of small lakes and streams. The one near grandma's house, you could see to the bottom even with ice on in the winter. Darn can't remember the name. Go in Aug and bing Cherries are ripe in Traverse City.So many place for you to go. Do I sound like a person who loves that state?


Sounds beautiful and wonderful.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> your poping out the good ones today.


.... well, I had to edit my post because I forget the two important words: "cows' behinds." :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> What a beautiful flower. Now, if they could just hybridize it so that its blooms are blue, it could become the Israeli National Flower. :thumbup:


I wonder where it would grow. Really, pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope, that study would take ten minutes. No funding necessary, but we should put in for at least a billion anyway.


I am with you we could use the money to do something with that makes life fun.

You have to go to the blog. Put's some good AOW jokes on there. :thumbup:


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

And now you are against farmers and ranchers making their operations more efficient??? Go do your homework...

Livestock production can be expensive with a low profit margin. Methane is a by product of the bovine digestive process. It is produced by bacteria in the intestinal tract and measuring methane production is a way of determining how efficiently a cow is consuming its food. Learning which combination of grains, hay, and grass result in lower methane production can help a rancher/farmer cut production costs. Those studies you are maligning are funded in part by the American Beef Producers Council.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Wasn't it 'bovine flatulence' that was considered pollution? Our tax dollars paid for this nonsensical study!


Yes, and remember the one about shrimp on a treadmill? That was enlightening.

Except no big words to please the scientist; only shrimpy ones with a shoutout to Karveer!

I'm gonna get me an edumucation; but I certainly enjoyed our fried shrimp and clam strips dinner last evening. I could tell the shrimp were in lean and fine form.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> air yes, fresh no way.I wonder how long the lefties searched to find one with an education, I didn't say intelligence, book learning makes them smart enough to use big words. Intelligence is knowing the difference between a lie and the truth.Scientists have been having a problem with that for a long time.


She is a fringe groupie Karverr. :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, and remember the one about shrimp on a treadmill? That was enlightening.
> 
> Except no big words to please the scientist; only shrimpy ones with a shoutout to Karveer!
> 
> I'm gonna get me an edumacation.


Hey I gots a de plo mac for studs stew ped per sins.

Theis as s mart as a pim pill on a cows hin der.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you we could use the money to do something with that makes life fun.
> 
> You have to go to the blog. Put's some good AOW jokes on there. :thumbup:


Are you trying to shoo me away?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes, that is the methane gas. The factory farms are finding a way to capture the gas and use it for heat in their operation.


Then does that mean they have both ends covered?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, ya, Jokim - did you make the curry stew yet?
> 
> I feel your pain about working your rose garden.
> 
> ...


Not enough time for you to take a crash course in yoga to be able to stand up from the floor. Feel for you.
The curry was out of this world! Had 3 meals from it for 3 people: 2 dinners and 1 lunch. MIL and I loved it, DH is more meat and potatoes guy, but he doesn't cook, I do. Thanks for the tip.
The wall is done! :thumbup: :-D 
The pain is not gone! :thumbdown: :-( 
It's mostly in my right hand and wrist. Hope not another surgery in the offing!
Will take a photo of the wall when the area is seeded and greass growing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

See what happens when I get a good night sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Not enough time for you to take a crash course in yoga to be able to stand up from the floor. Feel for you.
> The curry was out of this world! Had 3 meals from it for 3 people: 2 dinners and 1 lunch. MIL and I loved it, DH is more meat and potatoes guy, but he doesn't cook, I do. Thanks for the tip.
> The wall is done! :thumbup: :-D
> The pain is not gone! :thumbdown: :-(
> ...


Oh you made it through. Don't recommend yoga unless you want to remain on the floor until ambulance arrives.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Yes, that is the methane gas. The factory farms are finding a way to capture the gas and use it for heat in their operation.


OH, nooooo, Joey. Our scientist says if the cows fart more efficiently, it will lower production costs.

I'm not sure what costs; milk, beef or BS production?

NEVER think that the farmers would like to use the methane for heating and as an alternative energy source. That would be too forward thinking and helpful and would be green. :hunf:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Then does that mean they have both ends covered?


 :XD: Oh, what a scent.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> air yes, fresh no way.I wonder how long the lefties searched to find one with an education, I didn't say intelligence, book learning makes them smart enough to use big words. Intelligence is knowing the difference between a lie and the truth.Scientists have been having a problem with that for a long time.


Thank you for your intelligent input, Karverr.
Yes, scientists have been having problems discerning the truth from the lies, ever since science has become 'politically correct'!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I wonder where it would grow. Really, pretty.


Don't they grow really well in SoCal? They are poisonous, just like Poinsettias.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Not enough time for you to take a crash course in yoga to be able to stand up from the floor. Feel for you.
> The curry was out of this world! Had 3 meals from it for 3 people: 2 dinners and 1 lunch. MIL and I loved it, DH is more meat and potatoes guy, but he doesn't cook, I do. Thanks for the tip.
> The wall is done! :thumbup: :-D
> The pain is not gone! :thumbdown: :-(
> ...


  So glad you enjoyed the curry meal. One of my favs. I'm looking forward to learning from the meal this weekend. It is quite the honor to be invited to the associates' home. My DH works with many from India and they all love my DH for some reason! Me, I get to learn about their culture first hand. I've experience some in my travels, but really love the personal exchanges best.

Happy for you, that you completed your wall. I've just begun our landscape work. Fertilizer this weekend IF I can walk and push the spreader. I also don't plan on spreading any methane.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Not enough time for you to take a crash course in yoga to be able to stand up from the floor. Feel for you.
> The curry was out of this world! Had 3 meals from it for 3 people: 2 dinners and 1 lunch. MIL and I loved it, DH is more meat and potatoes guy, but he doesn't cook, I do. Thanks for the tip.


Forgot - next time use beef and add potatoes and don't serve over rice; your DH may prefer that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you made it through. Don't recommend yoga unless you want to remain on the floor until ambulance arrives.


Good point.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OH, nooooo, Joey. Our scientist says if the cows fart more efficiently, it will lower production costs.
> 
> I'm not sure what costs; milk, beef or BS production?
> 
> NEVER think that the farmers would like to use the methane for heating and as an alternative energy source. That would be too forward thinking and helpful and would be green. :hunf:


The farmers are free to choose. Heating a barn in some southern regions may be of little interest to a rancher or farmer. Lower feed costs may be of much interest in the llano and desert lands. Heating a barn in a colder area with lush grass and low feeding expenses is applying options best for the locale.
Why so insistent on limited choices?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, and remember the one about shrimp on a treadmill? That was enlightening.
> 
> Except no big words to please the scientist; only shrimpy ones with a shoutout to Karveer!
> 
> I'm gonna get me an edumucation; but I certainly enjoyed our fried shrimp and clam strips dinner last evening. I could tell the shrimp were in lean and fine form.


Oh, KPG, I am so glad you're back. So funny, I'm still chuckling over shrimpy words. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Don't they grow really well in SoCal? They are poisonous, just like Poinsettias.


Yes, but I don't plan on me or any pets eating them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We BE not standing in line for afghan, I should have mine first. I would like any color you feel I deserve as to the wonderful most given person I am. 

In other words me first don't ya know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh deer ticks they are not out here yet. The little buggers are so nasty. Hope you got them all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes, that is the methane gas. The factory farms are finding a way to capture the gas and use it for heat in their operation.


Private enterprise tries to use as much of its production by-products, and waste as little as possible: i.e. be as efficient as possible.
A lesson the gov't needs to learn.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Oh, KPG, I am so glad you're back. So funny, I'm still chuckling over shrimpy words. :thumbup: :XD:


How did I do? 
Fine. 
Funny me or you.

(all shrimpy words just for you). :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Speaking of fungi. I love Porcini mushrooms. Only bad part is you do have to soak them and rinse then more then once to get rid of dirt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How did I do?
> Fine.
> Funny me or you.
> 
> (all shrimpy words just for you). :XD:


She really is funny is she not.

She really knows her Shrimpy's.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, that is easy. If the person sounds like she/he is lying, she/he is, so ignore. If the person disagrees with you and doesn't justify her/his opinion, "it" cannot, so ignore. If the post is not relevant, ignore. If the post is condescending and pompous, ignore. If "it" repeats "itself" ad nauseam, ignore.
> 
> Finally, (this is the primary tell-tale sign) if the poster resorts to attack, insult, bully, or name call, *you,* personally, (normally occurring in "its" 2nd post in a conversation, if not the first) "it" is definitely someone to IGNORE!
> 
> ...


=============
Hmm- those are exactly the same guidelines that are used on the Left!! Read each one and there you are- KPG is all knowing and the boss!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> They are proposing a factory farm in central Wisconsin that will do that very thing. They can also use it for generating electricity to power their operation. People in the area are opposing it as what it will do to our water supply. But I think it will go in anyway. The water problem will be because of the deep water wells that will be used to irrigate the 3000 acres of cropland. This is the central sands area of Wisconsin. The leaching of the nitrates into the almost perfect water table we have now.


Not following. What is about to happen? Using the methane for heating? What do the wells have to do with capturing or the release of less methane?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So glad you enjoyed the curry meal. One of my favs. I'm looking forward to learning from the meal this weekend. It is quite the honor to be invited to the associates' home. My DH works with many from India and they all love my DH for some reason! Me, I get to learn about their culture first hand. I've experience some in my travels, but really love the personal exchanges best.
> 
> Happy for you, that you completed your wall. I've just begun our landscape work. Fertilizer this weekend IF I can walk and push the spreader. I also don't plan on spreading any methane.


Depends on what you eat. :XD:  :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, that is easy. If the person sounds like she/he is lying, she/he is, so ignore. If the person disagrees with you and doesn't justify her/his opinion, "it" cannot, so ignore. If the post is not relevant, ignore. If the post is condescending and pompous, ignore. If "it" repeats "itself" ad nauseam, ignore.
> 
> Finally, (this is the primary tell-tale sign) if the poster resorts to attack, insult, bully, or name call, *you*, personally, (normally occurring in "its" 2nd post in a conversation, if not the first) "it" is definitely someone to IGNORE!
> 
> ...





Designer1234 said:


> =============
> Hmm- those are exactly the same guidelines that are used on the Left!! Read each one and there you are- KTP is all knowing and the boss!


I have no idea who KTP or the  "boss"  is nor do I care to know.

I know enough to ignore you now, but obviously, you choose to read this thread and imitate me and your "Left" does as well (according to you).

Smart of y'all.

Oh, BTW, you lowered yourself to adhere to the *primary* test. You insulted me in your *first* post addressed to me. So, I'll ignore you going forward.

(P.S. I'll point out, I never mentioned or blamed a side or political party, yet you did. That is another test I forgot to mention in my original post of explanation to a friend.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Forgot - next time use beef and add potatoes and don't serve over rice; your DH may prefer that.


Yes, thanks, I thought of doing that.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, and remember the one about shrimp on a treadmill? That was enlightening.
> 
> Except no big words to please the scientist; only shrimpy ones with a shoutout to Karveer!
> 
> I'm gonna get me an edumucation; but I certainly enjoyed our fried shrimp and clam strips dinner last evening. I could tell the shrimp were in lean and fine form.


Oh no, now we are gonna hear from the lefties who belong to PETA, about killing and eating shrimp. I belong to the red neck chapter,,People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have no idea who KTP or the  "boss"  is nor do I care to know.
> 
> I know enough to ignore you, but obviously, you choose to read this thread and copy me and your "Left" does as well.
> 
> Smart of y'all.


Now wait a min. here wasn't that the one who would never post any more as both sides were so nasty???

why would one feel the need to post then if one does not feel the need to be reading and posting to us nasties.

I really am trying to weed out the nasties.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> Oh no, now we are gonna hear from the lefties who belong to PETA, about killing and eating shrimp. I belong to the red neck chapter,,People Eating Tasty Animals.


Oh you mean the ones People Eating Tasty Animals?

I just joined them as I am into eating any thing that is in water to. I must be a Red Neck. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> Oh no, now we are gonna hear from the lefties who belong to PETA, about killing and eating shrimp. I belong to the red neck chapter,,People Eating Tasty Animals.


Well, count me in too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Now wait a min. here wasn't that the one who would never post any more as both sides were so nasty???
> 
> why would one feel the need to post then if one does not feel the need to be reading and posting to us nasties.
> 
> I really am trying to weed out the nasties.


Just ignore the poster, Yarnie. She meets all of "my" tests, so I won't be responding to her.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you mean the ones People Eating Tasty Animals?
> 
> I just joined them as I am into eating any thing that is in water to. I must be a Red Neck. :thumbup:


Well welcome aboard sister Yarnie, we all love shrimp, crawfish , and especially catfish.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry I will try to explain. This factory farm will be on about 3000 acres. Along with the building and the actual milking operation, the remaining land is used for producing the crops to feed the animals. They will not be able to grow the crops without water. So they will drill wells (one or more for each 160 acres -- depending on their arrangement). to supply the water for irrigation. These crop lands are around several individual homes and developments. In addition to irrigation, there will also be fertilizer(nitrates) applied to the land for the crops to grow. Then with irrigation and rain the nitrates will leech into the water table. The residents depend upon this under ground water for their personal use. Now the water is almost perfect, no softeners or filters necessary. After the farming starts they expect the nitrate level to quadruple making it unsafe for human consumption.


Have your citizen's oversite board request a copy of the fertilization plan. With nitrate capture belts and carefully timed fertilizer applications, the nitrate pollution should not be that high.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mojave said:


> Oh, you lucky ladies and gentleman. We are delayed in our travel to the next set of field sites so I will kill a few moments commenting on your responses.
> 
> 1. Not being a Biblical scholar, I chose to not pass myself off as such and always keep my religious beliefs out of scientific commentary.
> 
> ...


I just got home from shopping, started reading, and now I'm so sleepy. Can hardly keep my eyes open t.............zzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =============
> Hmm- those are exactly the same guidelines that are used on the Left!! Read each one and there you are- KPG is all knowing and the boss!


Just want to know why you and the other person who love to call every one names. Feel the need to come on our site?

We do not go on LOL nor do we post on POV.

Yet you and the other person feel you can come n here and spew your words.

That is what I call two face.  You have enough sites to spew your hatefulness . So go have your fun over there. 
Don't worry about who is the boss here. Worry about the group you are hanging with who manage to change their names and use the lowest form of words to use on others. You go on other sites and act so nice, no not on the left sites. I do so hope that the others on those sites read you and your other 's your words. Wonder what they will think of you then


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And they want to legislate that the farmers have to reduce the amount of methane that the cows produce. How about coming back to the real world?


I'd recommend very heavy-duty corks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> HA!  Do you realize in order to have determined a cow's farts or dung is detrimental to the ozone layer, folks studied that and used probably millions of our tax dollars to do so? Now, *that's* pure crap.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> Well welcome aboard sister Yarnie, we all love shrimp, crawfish , and especially catfish.


Have never tried crawfish. Catfish have to soak in milk for a couple of days to get rid of the muddy taste.

I love smelt, and smoked Carp, and white fish and salmon smoke.

Have you ever had any of these?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. So pretty and it does look like the Star of David.


I agree - it's a beautiful flower.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mojave said:


> A name change is required for non-conservative KP members? Hmm...no PMs from anyone concerning this matter. What the hey, here is your opportunity to suggest an appropriate pseudonym...


My, this doesn't really sound like Mojave to me. :shock: :?:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry I will try to explain. This factory farm will be on about 3000 acres. Along with the building and the actual milking operation, the remaining land is used for producing the crops to feed the animals. They will not be able to grow the crops without water. So they will drill wells (one or more for each 160 acres -- depending on their arrangement). to supply the water for irrigation. These crop lands are around several individual homes and developments. In addition to irrigation, there will also be fertilizer(nitrates) applied to the land for the crops to grow. Then with irrigation and rain the nitrates will leech into the water table. The residents depend upon this under ground water for their personal use. Now the water is almost perfect, no softeners or filters necessary. After the farming starts they expect the nitrate level to quadruple making it unsafe for human consumption.


Oh Joey, must tell the picture that came into my head. I could see all the cows in the barn in milking stalls being milked and behind them a lefty sucking methane out their you know what's and blowing it into tanks to keep it.I'm sorry ,this is bad realy bad


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The afghan is going to be beautiful when finished. We will have to crown you queen of the (fiber) afghan.


Thank you solo, that`s a lovely thing to say.
♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, ya, Jokim - did you make the curry stew yet?
> 
> I feel your pain about working your rose garden.
> 
> ...


Uh-oh. The weekend is upon us. Maybe aspirin or tylenol to ease it a little?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just ignore the poster, Yarnie. She meets all of "my" tests, so I won't be responding to her.


Sorry read your post to late. But that one out of all of them to come on here and post what she did is the same one who goes to other sites like the Tea Party site. (love that name) and pretends to be so sweet and kind.

Like I said as I know a lot of people on KP read other sites I do hope they read her's.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> *Now wait a min. here wasn't that the one who would never post any more as both sides were so nasty???*
> 
> why would one feel the need to post then if one does not feel the need to be reading and posting to us nasties.
> 
> I really am trying to weed out the nasties.


I was thinking exactly the same thing Yarnie.
Great minds think alike

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry I will try to explain. This factory farm will be on about 3000 acres. Along with the building and the actual milking operation, the remaining land is used for producing the crops to feed the animals. They will not be able to grow the crops without water. So they will drill wells (one or more for each 160 acres -- depending on their arrangement). to supply the water for irrigation. These crop lands are around several individual homes and developments. In addition to irrigation, there will also be fertilizer(nitrates) applied to the land for the crops to grow. Then with irrigation and rain the nitrates will leech into the water table. The residents depend upon this under ground water for their personal use. Now the water is almost perfect, no softeners or filters necessary. After the farming starts they expect the nitrate level to quadruple making it unsafe for human consumption.


OK, all of that has been going on forever. I thought you were referring still to the methane to be used in energy production was detrimental to the water/wells. Your above paragraph seems to have nothing to do with capturing or using the cows' methane. Cow pastures and them being fertilized has existed forever, and the waters aren't automatically contaminated.

Even our own homestead has a well for water and we safely fertilize our lawn and plants. Everyone, including the cows, co-exist.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> air yes, fresh no way.I wonder how long the lefties searched to find one with an education, I didn't say intelligence, book learning makes them smart enough to use big words. Intelligence is knowing the difference between a lie and the truth.Scientists have been having a problem with that for a long time.


That's right, Karverr. Also, you don't need much education to use big words. Just use a thesaurus.

In fact, many well-educated people have learned that it is a sign of trying desperately to impress if you use a multi-syllabic 50-cent word when a familiar 5-cent one will do. I learned that in freshman English.

In other words, gang, just spit it out! Oh - did I say SPIT? 
OH - HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH-oooops! dizzy again! snort.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh do go to the caves on Lake Superior lots of people kayak through them. Go to Petoskey , and look for Petoskey stones(fossil rocks) in Lake Michigan. Lots of small lakes and streams. The one near grandma's house, you could see to the bottom even with ice on in the winter. Darn can't remember the name. Go in Aug and bing Cherries are ripe in Traverse City.So many place for you to go. Do I sound like a person who loves that state?


In February our news had a segment on the caves on Lake superior that could finally be reached by foot or snow mobile. The ice was so thick that getting to the caves without water transport of some kind was possible. The people were having a great time walking around inside the caves. Michigan has been on my list of places to see for a long time. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have never tried crawfish. Catfish have to soak in milk for a couple of days to get rid of the muddy taste.
> 
> I love smelt, and smoked Carp, and white fish and salmon smoke.
> 
> Have you ever had any of these?


Catfish down here don't have a muddy taste, we use cut up carp for bait to catch catfish. crawfish are terrific if boiled right, with taters and corn, I usually can take out about 5 pounds .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds beautiful and wonderful.


Yarnie, you do sound like you love that state. You are poetic telling us about it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:



> .... well, I had to edit my post because I forget the two important words: "cows' behinds." :XD:


I thought it was one word - cowbutts. Who knew.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you we could use the money to do something with that makes life fun.
> 
> You have to go to the blog. Put's some good AOW jokes on there. :thumbup:


Please I'm still laughing from my own joke -no more funny stuff!!!

Yes, use the money to do something that's fun. Sorry to once again quote my favorite doctor, Seuss"

"These things are fun, and fun is good."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> Well welcome aboard sister Yarnie, we all love shrimp, crawfish , and especially catfish.


I've never tried crawfish. I've heard lots about it and hope to one day try them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

About cows and productivity and the business of plants and their flatulence - some things I didn't study in school because they were just too da__n boring!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> In February our news had a segment on the caves on Lake superior that could finally be reached by foot or snow mobile. The ice was so thick that getting to the caves without water transport of some kind was possible. The people were having a great time walking around inside the caves. Michigan has been on my list of places to see for a long time. Thanks for the tips.


It doesn't happen very often that Superior freezes over like that . when you see the reflections off the ice it is like rainbows.

Make sure if you go to the UP. that you taste the pasties they are out of this world so good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd recommend very heavy-duty corks.


 :XD: Oh, the visual - of horizontally flying corks!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's right, Karverr. Also, you don't need much education to use big words. Just use a thesaurus.
> 
> In fact, many well-educated people have learned that it is a sign of trying desperately to impress if you use a multi-syllabic 50-cent word when a familiar 5-cent one will do. I learned that in freshman English.
> 
> ...


Bon, I'm getting so tired of cleaning my screen. look the other way when you SPIT.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for you Solo.http://www.jewsnews.co.il/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/6139.jpg Nerium oleander  looks just like the Star of David!


Just want to mention that, 1 hour after DH put up our hummingbird feeder, the earliest it's ever been put up, he noticed a little hummer come to feed at it. Wow! Didn't know we had them up here this early. That means that I'll have to start budgeting for the 'nectar sugar' fund.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Speaking of Fish. Friday here in Wis. always fish, and eating out. Perch tonight, oh so good.

So off I go, all stay happy .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> Oh Joey, must tell the picture that came into my head. I could see all the cows in the barn in milking stalls being milked and behind them a lefty sucking methane out their you know what's and blowing it into tanks to keep it.I'm sorry ,this is bad realy bad


Bad for the cows or the suckers?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OH, nooooo, Joey. Our scientist says if the cows fart more efficiently, it will lower production costs.
> 
> I'm not sure what costs; milk, beef or BS production?
> 
> NEVER think that the farmers would like to use the methane for heating and as an alternative energy source. That would be too forward thinking and helpful and would be green. :hunf:


The thought of being wrapped in a warm blanket of methane gas makes ME turn green! :hunf:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh. The weekend is upon us. Maybe aspirin or tylenol to ease it a little?


I hadn't even considered those; perhaps I should partake.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Oh, the visual - of horizontally flying corks!


KPG thats what farmers do in their spare time, they have cork gun fights using cows,boy that sounds like fun, but reloading is something else.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

KPG,

I would LOVE a traditional Indian dinner. You are soooo lucky.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> Catfish down here don't have a muddy taste, we use cut up carp for bait to catch catfish. crawfish are terrific if boiled right, with taters and corn, I usually can take out about 5 pounds .


Up here Karverr we have what is know as a fish boil, huge pots over camp fires. white fish potatoes, onions and corn,put it on tables line with paper and you help yourself. So good with butter on it too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

With you all talking about curry is making me so hungry. I would love to have a go at making poppodums, but the recipe calls for urad flour which I can`t find anywhere here. From what I recall the urad flour is made from lentils or chickpeas,
I don`t recall ever seeing any Indian or Asian speciality shops around here.

I found some at Amazon...I may buy some next month. Making them will be a lot cheaper than buying pre made poppodums.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=urad+flour&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3527225577&ref=pd_sl_7nw731zpos_pp


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> KPG thats what farmers do in their spare time, they have cork gun fights using cows,boy that sounds like fun, but reloading is something else.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. Hubby is calling. Hate to miss the fun.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Then does that mean they have both ends covered?


It would seem so, wouldn't it? :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's right, Karverr. Also, you don't need much education to use big words. Just use a thesaurus.
> 
> In fact, many well-educated people have learned that it is a sign of trying desperately to impress if you use a multi-syllabic 50-cent word when a familiar 5-cent one will do. I learned that in freshman English.
> 
> ...


Would have said it myself, but couldn't find the words.

So, spittooey!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bad for the cows or the suckers?


it depends how you look at it, bad for the cow ,would you want that face that close to you nether region or bad for the lefties, they are only taking in what they have been spewing on here for years,B.S.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Oh no, now we are gonna hear from the lefties who belong to PETA, about killing and eating shrimp. I belong to the red neck chapter,,People Eating Tasty Animals.


 :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How did I do?
> Fine.
> Funny me or you.
> 
> (all shrimpy words just for you). :XD:


You funny. I love shrimp but my cholesterol level doesn't.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Up here Karverr we have what is know as a fish boil, huge pots over camp fires. white fish potatoes, onions and corn,put it on tables line with paper and you help yourself. So good with butter on it too.


That sounds like our crawfish bolis, we fry our catfish whole or in fillets served with salad ,cole slaw, french fries and some bean soup.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right. The methane is captured from the pit or tank that the manure is placed. Also they will be using the remnants from the manure process as fertilizer for the fields.


That is exactly what is done around these parts. Today the cow pastures were fertilized, and neighbors collect manure to fertilize their rose bushes! We all have septic systems and drink the water from our wells too.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Just want to mention that, 1 hour after DH put up our hummingbird feeder, the earliest it's ever been put up, he noticed a little hummer come to feed at it. Wow! Didn't know we had them up here this early. That means that I'll have to start budgeting for the 'nectar sugar' fund.


Jokim DW has had hers out for three weeks and bought 2 10# bags of sugar for them. yes they have arrived.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Oh Joey, must tell the picture that came into my head. I could see all the cows in the barn in milking stalls being milked and behind them a lefty sucking methane out their you know what's and blowing it into tanks to keep it.I'm sorry ,this is bad realy bad


Very bad. I had exactly the same thought. I started to post it, then chickened out. I'm sure that's how they do it. We can't both be wrong!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> I would LOVE a traditional Indian dinner. You are soooo lucky.


I've only eaten Indian food prepared in restaurants; so this should be fun.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> KPG thats what farmers do in their spare time, they have cork gun fights using cows,boy that sounds like fun, but reloading is something else.


 :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Speaking of fungi. I love Porcini mushrooms. Only bad part is you do have to soak them and rinse then more then once to get rid of dirt.


Chanterelles for me, esp. in scrambled eggs. Yummm...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Catfish down here don't have a muddy taste, we use cut up carp for bait to catch catfish. crawfish are terrific if boiled right, with taters and corn, I usually can take out about 5 pounds .


I'm glad to see you're doing your part! Five pounds - that's a whole lot of the little crayfish, isn't it?

I mean crawfish. They're the same thing, aren't they?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. Hubby is calling. Hate to miss the fun.


My hubby just literally called too, bye y'all, until next time.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Very bad. I had exactly the same thought. I started to post it, then chickened out. I'm sure that's how they do it. We can't both be wrong!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: great minds think alike


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are right. The methane is captured from the pit or tank that the manure is placed. Also they will be using the remnants from the manure process as fertilizer for the fields.


Oh, no! NONONONONONONONONO!!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Bon, I'm getting so tired of cleaning my screen. look the other way when you SPIT.


It's hard to say spit without spitting. :hunf:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad to see you're doing your part! Five pounds - that's a whole lot of the little crayfish, isn't it?


I have failed in my job of enlightenment, they are called craWfish down here. you got to remember you only eat the tail meat and suck the fat out of the head.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It would seem so, wouldn't it? :lol:


Dear heavens, let's hope so!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Would have said it myself, but couldn't find the words.
> 
> So, spittooey!


I have the words for you, dear. You may need these tonight when you try to get up off the floor:

#$^*()&)&(%&&%$^$#!!! @#$%^&UI&%$$%&!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

So what is the 5-cent word for
photosynthesis?
oxidative phosphorylation?
chromatography?
plasmodesmata?
acetyl-CoA carboxylase?
nitrogenase?
anthocyanin?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I have failed in my job of enlightenment, they are called craWfish down here. you got to remember you only eat the tail meat and suck the fat out of the head.


Not gonna happen. Sorry. I do eat steamed crabs, though - with great gusto!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have never tried crawfish. Catfish have to soak in milk for a couple of days to get rid of the muddy taste.
> 
> I love smelt, and smoked Carp, and white fish and salmon smoke.
> 
> Have you ever had any of these?


Love fish, even catfish, but not cuttlefish (similar to squid).
Nothing with tentacles!  :-(


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tired from reading so many 50-cent words that I cannot comprehend (understand). 
Not hungry thanks to this lovely conversation of manure and crawfish and plant droppings.
Back later, gang.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Catfish down here don't have a muddy taste, we use cut up carp for bait to catch catfish. crawfish are terrific if boiled right, with taters and corn, I usually can take out about 5 pounds .


Aren't crawfish similar to shrimp (freshwater vs. saltwater)?
When you say 'take out 5 pounds' do you mean eat?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

mojave said:


> So what is the 5-cent word for
> photosynthesis?
> oxidative phosphorylation?
> chromatography?
> ...


I took chemistry in college and can spout off big words too. what she was saying, really intelligent people don't use big words to impress people, they actually talk like normal people do.So if that is your goal to impress us ,you have only succeeded in showing how little you know. last communication you will get on here, go away back to your lefty friends.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Oh, the visual - of horizontally flying corks!


Too funny! :-D :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Speaking of Fish. Friday here in Wis. always fish, and eating out. Perch tonight, oh so good.
> 
> So off I go, all stay happy .


Do people in Wisconsin have fish fry dinners on Fridays? We in WNY do. The busiest day for restaurants.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Aren't crawfish similar to shrimp (freshwater vs. saltwater)?
> When you say 'take out 5 pounds' do you mean eat?


no they are akin as both are crustations.crawfish are similar in shape to lobsters, shrimp don't have the large pincers and are elongated. different taste for both. yes take out means to do away with, ingest, EAT. now I'm hungry. we also call them mudb ugs and have a festival coming up where you can get boiled crawfish and fried crawfish tails.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Do people in Wisconsin have fish fry dinners on Fridays? We in WNY do. The busiest day for restaurants.


we have restaurants here that sell fried catfish exclusively. we eat it any day that we want good food


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Jokim DW has had hers out for three weeks and bought 2 10# bags of sugar for them. yes they have arrived.


We're about 1500 miles away from (north of you). I go through sugar like you wouldn't believe. But, by the end of August they begin to leave and are gone by middle of Sept.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Taking chemistry in college is not the same thing as using advanced chemistry on a daily basis. Those 50 cent words, as you refer to them, are the most efficient way to communicate in my world. 

The unsubtle message is when you rant about global warming, global climatic change and rising atmospheric CO2 levels, you try to sound informed on the subject and for the most part display a level of ignorance that need not be. KPG has a differing opinion than mine, but at least he? she? does do some reading on the subject. The sources he? she? quotes are too often from non-scientists who have at best a partial grasp of the underlying science. But she? he? is trying.

Karverr Your posts make it clear you live in a very narrowly-defined world and seem to be threatened by what you do not know. My world is one of being curious about the unknown. There are no bridges to cross that chasm.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's hard to say spit without spitting. :hunf:


Try learning Welsh then....you`ll need a box of tissues to wipe your mouth afterwards.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Oh, you lucky ladies and gentleman. We are delayed in our travel to the next set of field sites so I will kill a few moments commenting on your responses.
> 
> 1. Not being a Biblical scholar, I chose to not pass myself off as such and always keep my religious beliefs out of scientific commentary.
> 
> ...


So, you are a hack. And a gullible one at that. Got it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think all those scientists should be forced to follow the cows' behinds around until the time they can write something factual AND scientific! Poo on them! (or is that poop?)


My curiosity is what kind of person is actually interested in that kind of stuff? What kind of personality do they possess, if any?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope, that study would take ten minutes. No funding necessary, but we should put in for at least a billion anyway.


Wouldn't the study be covered by the same one done on cow poop?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> air yes, fresh no way.I wonder how long the lefties searched to find one with an education, I didn't say intelligence, book learning makes them smart enough to use big words. Intelligence is knowing the difference between a lie and the truth.Scientists have been having a problem with that for a long time.


Research can always be conducted in such a way as to produce results that support the view of the researcher.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My curiosity is what kind of person is actually interested in that kind of stuff? What kind of personality do they possess, if any?


They are agricultural agents from Cooperative Extension. People dedicated to assisting agricultural producers improve crops, improve livestock production, improve farming efficiency, reduce farming expenses.

They are medical doctors looking for new strains of anti-biotic resistant bacteria or evidence of using antibiotics that are reserved for human use.

They are microbiologists looking for disease-causing microorganisms from Asia, Africa, and elsewhere in the world infecting North American cattle.

They are agricultural scientists looking for evidence of plants that might explain illness in a herd.

They are agricultural scientists looking for ways to mitigate the nitrate pollution caused by manure runoff.

Many valid reasons to study manure.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =============
> Hmm- those are exactly the same guidelines that are used on the Left!! Read each one and there you are- KPG is all knowing and the boss!


Exactly!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Research can always be conducted in such a way as to produce results that support the view of the researcher.


..... or of the entity paying for the research. :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My curiosity is what kind of person is actually interested in that kind of stuff? What kind of personality do they possess, if any?


Grant money is attractive, impressive and buys lots of stuff.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ..... or of the entity paying for the research. :|


That is a problem in science; the tobacco company scientists declaring smoking to be non-harmful is the classic case. The majority of scientists are hard working and very ethical about their research. Teachers can be sadistic monsters achieving emotional gratification from bullying students. Yet only extreme nutjobs advocate getting rid of all teachers. Ministers and priests can be pedophiles, but those predators do not represent the majority of clergy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I took chemistry in college and can spout off big words too. what she was saying, really intelligent people don't use big words to impress people, they actually talk like normal people do.So if that is your goal to impress us ,you have only succeeded in showing how little you know. last communication you will get on here, go away back to your lefty friends.


You're right - that's just what I was saying - it's puffery.

We have chemists in our family, too! One son-in-law was a chemistry major (now in international sales not really using chem), my youngest daughter and her husband are chemical engineers. She's a stay-at-home mom now, and she loves to cook! Well, it's a lot like mixing chemicals! And HE - well, I hope our visitors are sitting down - HE works for BIG OIL!!!

Let's hear it for energy independence, the Keystone pipeline, and fracking!!

In fact, I could give a short dissertation on these subjects to educate our friends on the left, but why would I want to make them feel stupid or uninformed? Why would I want to discuss something they aren't familiar with? Besides, it's boring.

I thought chemistry was interesting - because I had a great teacher.

I think everybody on here can use big words if it's appropriate to the setting. As for me, I prefer to spit it out. I think that using appropriate words for your setting and speaking in a way that can be easily understood are just ways of being respectful.

What others say isn't going to make me feel stupid, no matter how hard he/she may try.

I can do that all by myself. :-D :-D


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

mojave said:


> Taking chemistry in college is not the same thing as using advanced chemistry on a daily basis. Those 50 cent words, as you refer to them, are the most efficient way to communicate in my world.
> 
> The unsubtle message is when you rant about global warming, global climatic change and rising atmospheric CO2 levels, you try to sound informed on the subject and for the most part display a level of ignorance that need not be. KPG has a differing opinion than mine, but at least he? she? does do some reading on the subject. The sources he? she? quotes are too often from non-scientists who have at best a partial grasp of the underlying science. But she? he? is trying.
> 
> Karverr Your posts make it clear you live in a very narrowly-defined world and seem to be threatened by what you do not know. My world is one of being curious about the unknown. There are no bridges to cross that chasm.


Showing your ignorance again, I never called them 50 cent words or commented on the global warming,go back and read the posts. 
I may not have the same level of education as you but I don't try and shove it down everyone's throat as you do. My narrowly defined world as you put it, is just fine with me , I am a woodcarver, knitter, quilter, and craft person, I have worked in a chemical lab for 5 years so keep your upper biological rhetoric to yourself.You do not impress me with big talk about your lab, what viable, meaningful discoveries or contributions to mankind has your lab accomplished?? All I hear is a lot of talk from a pea brain. Go somewhere else if your want to start calling people ignorant , we don't tolerate it here, we show respect to one another ,if you haven't learned that word in your education go look it up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Showing your ignorance again, I never called them 50 cent words or commented on the global warming,go back and read the posts.
> I may not have the same level of education as you but I don't try and shove it down everyone's throat as you do. My narrowly defined world as you put it, is just fine with me , I am a woodcarver, knitter, quilter, and craft person, I have worked in a chemical lab for 5 years so keep your upper biological rhetoric to yourself.You do not impress me with big talk about your lab, what viable, meaningful discoveries or contributions to mankind has your lab accomplished?? All I hear is a lot of talk from a pea brain. Go somewhere else if your want to start calling people ignorant , we don't tolerate it here, we show respect to one another ,if you haven't learned that word in your education go look it up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mojave, it's nice that you are highly educated. It's a shame that you are unable to converse with people who don't have your background. It's sad that you are unable to explain to us in a manner which we can understand. My daughter is able to explain advanced chemistry to me because she has the ability to get on my level of knowledge and go from there.

It's disappointing that you are so disrespectful of those you do not know. It's also a shame that you feel the need to flaunt your education. Everyone on here values education. 

We also value kindness and friendship. If you are unwilling or unable to be kind and friendly, we quickly lose interest in what you are saying. 

You have no idea what educational levels or achievements we have because we're not here to discuss them. Try to get with the program. Maybe you can find a book that will explain to you how to do that. I'd suggest the psychology section of your favorite library.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, that is easy. If the person sounds like she/he is lying, she/he is, so ignore. If the person disagrees with you and doesn't justify her/his opinion, "it" cannot, so ignore. If the post is not relevant, ignore. If the post is condescending and pompous, ignore. If "it" repeats "itself" ad nauseam, ignore.
> 
> Finally, (this is the primary tell-tale sign) if the poster resorts to attack, insult, bully, or name call, *you,* personally, (normally occurring in "its" 2nd post in a conversation, if not the first) "it" is definitely someone to IGNORE!
> 
> ...


Bravo, KPG, you are still my idol--keep up the great work!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mojave, it's nice that you are highly educated. It's a shame that you are unable to converse with people who don't have your background. It's sad that you are unable to explain to us in a manner which we can understand. My daughter is able to explain advanced chemistry to me because she has the ability to get on my level of knowledge and go from there.
> 
> It's disappointing that you are so disrespectful of those you do not know. It's also a shame that you feel the need to flaunt your education. Everyone on here values education.
> 
> ...


Bravo, Bon, you are very well educated when it comes to people! Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You're a breath of fresh air, mojave! Thanks for your imput.


Take her breath of your fresh air back to your site as we "don't" want nor need her or you, thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't take it that way at all, Jane. I don't think you offended anyone. We're all friends.


Thanks, Bon, you are a great friend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your intelligent input, Karverr.
> Yes, scientists have been having problems discerning the truth from the lies, ever since science has become 'politically correct'!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bravo, Bon, you are very well educated when it comes to people! Hugs


Thanks, Jane - and so are you! Just being here is an education in itself. I love the poster.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We BE not standing in line for afghan, I should have mine first. I would like any color you feel I deserve as to the wonderful most given person I am.
> 
> In other words me first don't ya know.


We must issue out homespun afghans like the Queen issued out the pearls. Deserving that is. :XD:


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Alternative proposal: Use your education to learn what goals may be behind a research program which sounds wacky rather than immediately disparaging the research. 

The popular media of all political leanings frequently do not take the time to understand what is being studied or the reporter doing the story completely lacks the education required to understand the research. Or worst of all...the reporter and his/her media company go for the cheap laugh by denigrating research which in many cases has potential to improve or save human lives. Research in many areas associated with global climatic phenomena and problems fall into the latter category.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Having book knowledge would not necessarily make one a good teacher. When in college, I had a choice between an Assistant professor and a professor with a PhD. I chose the Assistant professor. I had friends in the other class, who would come to me for help. Incidentally, I had the highest grade in that class. FYI: It was Diff Eq. (Senior level Math)


oh - Differential Equations. My husband took it, too - and, like you, speaks Math fluently. I love to hear the language, although my understanding is limited to four words: add, subtract, multiply, divide. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Oh no, now we are gonna hear from the lefties who belong to PETA, about killing and eating shrimp. I belong to the red neck chapter,,People Eating Tasty Animals.


Me karveer. I love shrimp. Throw in a lobster on the buffet and I can be a sure nuff red neck. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have never tried crawfish. Catfish have to soak in milk for a couple of days to get rid of the muddy taste.
> 
> I love smelt, and smoked Carp, and white fish and salmon smoke.
> 
> Have you ever had any of these?


Crawdads taste like a mini lobster. Yum.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, and remember the one about shrimp on a treadmill? That was enlightening.
> 
> Except no big words to please the scientist; only shrimpy ones with a shoutout to Karveer!
> 
> I'm gonna get me an edumucation; but I certainly enjoyed our fried shrimp and clam strips dinner last evening. I could tell the shrimp were in lean and fine form.


All I remember about cow-dung is it makes a hot fire when dried! Oh, darn isn't that pollution as it isn't green?

People on the prairie did not have wood so would have frozen without the cow piles in their fire. It kept them warm & cooked their food.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> oh - Differential Equations. My husband took it, too - and, like you, speaks Math fluently. I love to hear the language, although my understanding is limited to four words: add, subtract, multiply, divide. :thumbup:


Then along came the math where it says to divide, you actually multiply & vice-a-versa! Crazy mixed up math!

Oh, I'm silly as I subtract when figuring %'s off for final price. Am I weird or what?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me karveer. I love murdered shrimp. Throw in a lobster on the buffet and I can be a sure nuff red neck. :XD: :thumbup:


The funniest thing I ever heard about PETA was them wanting to rename fish sea kittens in the hope that people would think twice about eating them.
mmmm I could eat some sea kittens right now - with a bit of tartar sauce on the side


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See what happens when I get a good night sleep.


Yes, that thar mochine is working overtime!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's right, Karverr. Also, you don't need much education to use big words. Just use a thesaurus.
> 
> In fact, many well-educated people have learned that it is a sign of trying desperately to impress if you use a multi-syllabic 50-cent word when a familiar 5-cent one will do. I learned that in freshman English.
> 
> ...


Girl you are always looking for an excuse to spit.
:XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Catfish down here don't have a muddy taste, we use cut up carp for bait to catch catfish. crawfish are terrific if boiled right, with taters and corn, I usually can take out about 5 pounds .


Talking my language. But I can't fry it. My Daddy was the expert on frying catfish. My mother the expert on the hush puppies. At the end they would throw in the taters. I am the expert on the cajun shrimp, boiled potatoes and corn. Of course I am not bragging.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> air yes, fresh no way.I wonder how long the lefties searched to find one with an education, I didn't say intelligence, book learning makes them smart enough to use big words. Intelligence is knowing the difference between a lie and the truth.Scientists have been having a problem with that for a long time.


Where have you been keeping yourself--out watering those maters? Mine are in the ground so hope they grow as I love canned tomatoes.

DH planted green beans today, green peas are growing. Rhubarb is almost big enough to eat, but strawberries are not blooming yet. I love strawberry/rhubarb pie so hope stomach will allow me to eat it & I'm able to cook it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought it was one word - cowbutts. Who knew.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just want to mention that, 1 hour after DH put up our hummingbird feeder, the earliest it's ever been put up, he noticed a little hummer come to feed at it. Wow! Didn't know we had them up here this early. That means that I'll have to start budgeting for the 'nectar sugar' fund.


Yes it does get expensive. I buy 25 lbs of sugar a month in summer. Those little buggers keep me busy. Do you make your own syrup?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not following. What is about to happen? Using the methane for heating? What do the wells have to do with capturing or the release of less methane?


Well, darn, dang, you are getting all of the attention from the AOW!

I'm impressed!

Now, I must get up off the floor from laughing!

The AOW stick to you "like"glue!

You have stirred up quite an electric storm!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hadn't even considered those; perhaps I should partake.


 Hot bath with epsom salts, lavender and soda . Does the trick. Soak for about 30minutes


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I calculate 40% off, I will multiply by 6 and move the decimal one place to the left. I have other weird shortcuts.


Try subtracting the % & it gives the exact price no moving anything.

I.e. $60.00 - 40%= $36.00

Maybe Mojave will learn something!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mojave said:


> So what is the 5-cent word for
> photosynthesis?
> oxidative phosphorylation?
> chromatography?
> ...


We don't care.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Grant money is attractive, impressive and buys lots of stuff.


Fills a lot of pockets too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We BE not standing in line for afghan, I should have mine first. I would like any color you feel I deserve as to the wonderful most given person I am.
> 
> In other words me first don't ya know.


Yarnie, the one Wendy is making is for me--I'm the friend!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now wait a min. here wasn't that the one who would never post any more as both sides were so nasty???
> 
> why would one feel the need to post then if one does not feel the need to be reading and posting to us nasties.
> 
> I really am trying to weed out the nasties.


Yarnie, KPG attracts the AOW even the "one" from the frozen Notth as she cannot stay away, yet we are the bad people! Funny!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, count me in too!


Me too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim Joey is right about our fish fry's up here. It's like the whole state becomes fish fry on Friday night. But the best place to get into fish fry's are the taverns, and small restaurants or local dinners as they are called.

That is neat to know that you have them in your state too.

Love humming birds. I plant flowers that attack them. But do not have a feeder as we end up with wasp,bees and flies.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, the one Wendy is making is for me--I'm the friend!


LOL you do make me laugh Jane
I`m knitting the red white and blue afghan for our friend Bill next door right now. Its a Christmas gift for him


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got home from shopping, started reading, and now I'm so sleepy. Can hardly keep my eyes open t.............zzzzzzzzzzzzz.


Oh, Bom, glad you have returned the trash talk is so boring! Brighten up girl, drink coffee the fun is just beginning!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL you do make me laugh Jane
> I`m knitting the red white and blue afghan for our friend Bill next door right now. Its a Christmas gift for him


I'm also your neighbor!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, darn, dang, you are getting all of the attention from the AOW!
> 
> I'm impressed!
> 
> ...


 :XD: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Oh Joey, must tell the picture that came into my head. I could see all the cows in the barn in milking stalls being milked and behind them a lefty sucking methane out their you know what's and blowing it into tanks to keep it.I'm sorry ,this is bad realy bad


No, you aren't bad--just telling the facts!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL you do make me laugh Jane
> I`m knitting the red white and blue afghan for our friend Bill next door right now. Its a Christmas gift for him


Jayne just doesn't understand how i am the one who will receive the next afghan, because I am such a wonderful kind, giving, loving there are just not enough words to explain me. Plus I have first dibbs as I have the nerve to push to the head of the line.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, darn, dang, you are getting all of the attention from the AOW!
> 
> I'm impressed!
> 
> ...


She's good isn't she. Jayne I love the pictures.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> About cows and productivity and the business of plants and their flatulence - some things I didn't study in school because they were just too da__n boring!


Have a new one for you--did you hear on the national news where a study of flatulence proved that when we are shopping, we smell at least 3 farts from 3 different people!

Surely it was a Lefty study!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> That sounds like our crawfish bolis, we fry our catfish whole or in fillets served with salad ,cole slaw, french fries and some bean soup.


Sounds good--I'll bring the cornbread!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm also your neighbor!


Teehee
:mrgreen: 
The next thing you`ll be telling me that you are Bills sister and coming over here tomorrow because I`m making him and his son more Cornish pasties tomorrow.
The poor guy really needs a break, he`s had so much bad luck this year it`s not funny. He`s still waiting to get his pension from the state, and is hurting financially. Hubby and I do what I can.
Tomorrow Bill starts a new job that hubby got for him where he works. So things are really looking good for him now.

This afghan I`m making Bill is quite heavy. I hope I won`t need to buy another size 8 circular needle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Teehee
> :mrgreen:
> The next thing you`ll be telling me that you are Bills sister and coming over here tomorrow because I`m making him and his son more Cornish pasties tomorrow.
> The poor guy really needs a break, he`s had so much bad luck this year it`s not funny. He`s still waiting to get his pension from the state, and is hurting financially. Hubby and I do what I can.
> ...


You are such a kind sweet lady. I am sure he loves it that some one cares.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Showing your ignorance again, I never called them 50 cent words or commented on the global warming,go back and read the posts.
> I may not have the same level of education as you but I don't try and shove it down everyone's throat as you do. My narrowly defined world as you put it, is just fine with me , I am a woodcarver, knitter, quilter, and craft person, I have worked in a chemical lab for 5 years so keep your upper biological rhetoric to yourself.You do not impress me with big talk about your lab, what viable, meaningful discoveries or contributions to mankind has your lab accomplished?? All I hear is a lot of talk from a pea brain. Go somewhere else if your want to start calling people ignorant , we don't tolerate it here, we show respect to one another ,if you haven't learned that word in your education go look it up.


She is loving getting a rise out of us as she isn't having "any" fun with her lefty friends. Let her go back!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB QBC (Queen of Bossy and Condescending)

what for shall we do with the funds from the gathering of the CREAM CHEESE recipes

I am thinking we should donate to The Dim Minds of America. They really could use a hand down the tree of life.

After all if it wasn't for those fine people we would not know what it is like for the rest of us to really know how normal we really are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Have a new one for you--did you hear on the national news where a study of flatulence proved that when we are shopping, we smell at least 3 farts from 3 different people!
> 
> Surely it was a Lefty study!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Heading for the womens room now.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Teehee
> :mrgreen:
> The next thing you`ll be telling me that you are Bills sister and coming over here tomorrow because I`m making him and his son more Cornish pasties tomorrow.
> The poor guy really needs a break, he`s had so much bad luck this year it`s not funny. He`s still waiting to get his pension from the state, and is hurting financially. Hubby and I do what I can.
> ...


You are a good neighbor for caring about Bill. My DH is named Bill so I'll tag along for the good Cornish pastries!

Will you have the afghan finished? LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gotta go don't have too much fun without me! Hugs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB QBC (Queen of Bossy and Condescending)
> 
> what for shall we do with the funds from the gathering of the CREAM CHEESE recipes
> 
> ...


It should be a worthy cause. Lets vote on it. I have a few more recipes to go to make into the book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like everyone of you to go on WOW and see how one of them feels the need to bad mouth Joey's husband.

They have the nerve to say we are the foul mouths and nasty and talking against those kind wonderful giving so many words I could think of but not any of the above.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It should be a worthy cause. Lets vote on it. I have a few more recipes to go to make into the book.


yes we must have a vote. But maybe other 's have names they would like us to uses funds on. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gosh, when I went to work this morning I was on page 117 and now my chatty friends are up to page 133. I'll have lots to catch up on after dinner.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB QBC,

How about the Order of the Narrow minded,

They could surely use the funds to widen out their thoughts and deeds.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You are a good neighbor for caring about Bill. My DH is named Bill so I'll tag along for the good Cornish pastries!
> 
> Will you have the afghan finished? LOL


LOL :mrgreen:

I have a very long way to go yet Jane as you can see. I rather like the reverse side on this afghan too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess he does kill trees, but there are so many good reasons to do it. Trees are a crop, they are grown for a reason. Forests need to be managed. Trees die, need to be thinned in order to maintain a healthy forest. So many are so concerned about cutting any trees. So they protest and the Federal government will not give permits to harvest. Then there are fires and so much of forest is lost. So I will get off my soapbox again.


Don't you feel you are on a soap box. Some people have their mouths in gear before their brains have thoughts.
You should be very proud of him and what he has done.

Where would we be without men like him. How would one who open her mouth live with out products made from paper.

I mean really every time she goes to the ladies room what does she use? her hankie? Da talk about a thought process going on there? :shock: :x


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL :mrgreen:
> 
> I have a very long way to go yet Jane as you can see. I rather like the reverse side on this afghan too.


Oh is that the one for me? or is it the cable one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB QBC,
> 
> How about the Order of the Narrow minded,
> 
> They could surely use the funds to widen out their thoughts and deeds.


Must be voted on. But I think a waste of money like cow poots surveys . We need to be good stewards of our donation money.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

See Gifty....I`m still a fan of circular needles. And I always will be


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh is that the one for me? or is it the cable one.


Yes Yarnie - they`re all yours. Shh...don`t tell anyone


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL :mrgreen:
> 
> I have a very long way to go yet Jane as you can see. I rather like the reverse side on this afghan too.


You sure like to be complex in your knitting. And such big projects. You are the Queen of Afghans!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Must be voted on. But I think a waste of money like cow poots surveys . We need to be good stewards of our donation money.


Of course you are right. We do not want to waste funds on back whole poots .


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne just doesn't understand how i am the one who will receive the next afghan, because I am such a wonderful kind, giving, loving there are just not enough words to explain me. Plus I have first dibbs as I have the nerve to push to the head of the line.


And don't forget humble, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And don't forget humble, too.


Oh your right I forgot I am so so humble thats why i jump a head of the line. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Karverr,

Made your Crescent Roll, bacon, onion, etc. appetizer tonight for company. It was a BIG hit! Thank you!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr,
> 
> Made your Crescent Roll, bacon, onion, etc. appetizer tonight for company. It was a BIG hit! Thank you!!!


That`s excellent news Lucy. I love hearing stories of successful first menus.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talking my language. But I can't fry it. My Daddy was the expert on frying catfish. My mother the expert on the hush puppies. At the end they would throw in the taters. I am the expert on the cajun shrimp, boiled potatoes and corn. Of course I am not bragging.


I am the expert on cheering for the crab-catchers and crab-steamers, eating the crabs, and cleaning up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I calculate 40% off, I will multiply by 6 and move the decimal one place to the left. I have other weird shortcuts.


I'm not that smart. I figure 10%, multiply by 4, and subtract from the original price.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Almost all mom and pop type restaurants, and bars that serve food. The chain type, like Applebee's, and Perkins just have the usual menus.


No, no, I mean Fish Frys. 
The restaurants are packed on Fridays with people who eat fish (huge portion of broiled, breaded, or beer-battered), mostly haddock, with potato salad (German or American), or Fr. Fries, and Coleslaw, slice of Rye bread and butter, for anywhere from $8. to $12. Every corner bar and local restaurant serves it. I guess it's just a local WNY phenom. Perhaps people in Erie, Pa. and Rochester, NY, also have to almost the same degree as us. As far as I know, the franchise rest. chains don't serve it the same way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, darn, dang, you are getting all of the attention from the AOW!
> 
> I'm impressed!
> 
> ...


Beautiful pix.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We don't care.


That's right. Info we do not need.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just want to let you know that the name Queen of the Bossy and Condescending was given to CB by some who seem to think they really are the greatest thing that walk on this earth and how wonderful they think of themselves and gave our CB the names so Know we honor her with her new title. CB knows this and why give them the joy of angry when we can turn it around into joy of fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Have a new one for you--did you hear on the national news where a study of flatulence proved that when we are shopping, we smell at least 3 farts from 3 different people!
> 
> Surely it was a Lefty study!


No wonder I don't like to shop!

There was also a study that said that in our lifetimes we EAT a large number (60? 100/) of SPIDERS while we are ASLEEP!

I think I like your study better, Jane.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> No, no, I mean Fish Frys.
> The restaurants are packed on Fridays with people who eat fish (huge portion of broiled, breaded, or beer-battered), mostly haddock, with potato salad (German or American), or Fr. Fries, and Coleslaw, slice of Rye bread and butter, for anywhere from $8. to $12. Every corner bar and local restaurant serves it. I guess it's just a local WNY phenom. Perhaps people in Erie, Pa. and Rochester, NY, also have to almost the same degree as us. As far as I know, the franchise rest. chains don't serve it the same way.


We usually have Fish Fries for special money makers. We had one at church last week for missions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Teehee
> :mrgreen:
> The next thing you`ll be telling me that you are Bills sister and coming over here tomorrow because I`m making him and his son more Cornish pasties tomorrow.
> The poor guy really needs a break, he`s had so much bad luck this year it`s not funny. He`s still waiting to get his pension from the state, and is hurting financially. Hubby and I do what I can.
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Crawdads taste like a mini lobster. Yum.


Hmm.. Must try them next time I'm down south.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No wonder I don't like to shop!
> 
> There was also a study that said that in our lifetimes we EAT a large number (60? 100/) of SPIDERS while we are ASLEEP!
> 
> I think I like your study better, Jane.


I don't like anyone of the studies. I don't like the tv shows about all the body bugs either. UGH! I don't want to know about the bugs that eat our eyebrows. I am giving my own self the creepies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Gotta go don't have too much fun without me! Hugs


Love the watermelon picture! Sweet summertime!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hmm.. Must try them next time I'm down south.


Big season for them right now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh, when I went to work this morning I was on page 117 and now my chatty friends are up to page 133. I'll have lots to catch up on after dinner.


Hop to it, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess he does kill trees, but there are so many good reasons to do it. Trees are a crop, they are grown for a reason. Forests need to be managed. Trees die, need to be thinned in order to maintain a healthy forest. So many are so concerned about cutting any trees. So they protest and the Federal government will not give permits to harvest. Then there are fires and so much of forest is lost. So I will get off my soapbox again.


We know you are right, Joey - and so is your DH.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hop to it, WCK!


gees besides spitting and cussing now you are on the get going case. What has happen to our kind loving Bon?

Did you get the book yet?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just want to let you know that the name Queen of the Bossy and Condescending was given to CB by some who seem to think they really are the greatest thing that walk on this earth and how wonderful they think of themselves and gave our CB the names so Know we honor her with her new title. CB knows this and why give them the joy of angry when we can turn it around into joy of fun.


CB? Condescending? Bossy? That's actually opposite of the truth!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't like anyone of the studies. I don't like the tv shows about all the body bugs either. UGH! I don't want to know about the bugs that eat our eyebrows. I am giving my own self the creepies.


Eeeeeeewwwwww! I know - it's all GROSS!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> All I remember about cow-dung is it makes a hot fire when dried! Oh, darn isn't that pollution as it isn't green?
> 
> People on the prairie did not have wood so would have frozen without the cow piles in their fire. It kept them warm & cooked their food.


Buffalo Chips they are called. Isn't that renewable energy?  :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Big season for them right now.


Gee whiz, CB - must you be so condescending and bossy? I'm grievously offended! :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s excellent news Lucy. I love hearing stories of successful first menus.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> gees besides spitting and cussing now you are on the get going case. What has happen to our kind loving Bon?
> 
> Did you get the book yet?


Oh,my gosh! Yes! It came this afternoon. I was going to send you a PM and got................distracted. Surprise. Sorry, Yarnie. Thank you so much - and for the note.

I haven't read your page yet. This evening, I "wrapped' (bagged) seven gifts for three different people, signed and addressed cards for five or six. That's what my shopping was all about - gifts for birthday, mother's day, 2 graduations, First Communion, and end of school year. Keeping it all straight was a big deal - I just came in here to get a way from it for a minute. Thanks for reminding me about the book!!!! And thanks for sending it.

Who gets it next? Was anyone keeping track? Let me know. No rush - I haven't started it yet. Can't wait , though.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The funniest thing I ever heard about PETA was them wanting to rename fish sea kittens in the hope that people would think twice about eating them.
> mmmm I could eat some sea kittens right now - with a bit of tartar sauce on the side


Did you hear that PETA bought Jeffrey Dahmer's house so they could open a restaurant? Can't remember the reasoning because it was ludicrous! I hope I wasn't scammed.... It seems to unbelievable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Buffalo Chips they are called. Isn't that renewable energy?


I must ask. When they are dried and put in the fire, do they smell? I'm guessing no.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it does get expensive. I buy 25 lbs of sugar a month in summer. Those little buggers keep me busy. Do you make your own syrup?


Yes, I do make my own nectar. 6 cups of boiling water to 3 cups of sugar in a half gallon jug. No coloring. Perfect every time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Did you hear that PETA bought Jeffrey Dahmer's house so they could open a restaurant? Can't remember the reasoning because it was ludicrous! I hope I wasn't scammed.... It seems to unbelievable.


Surely that can't be true. PETA won't even eat animals! Oh - a restaurant doesn't mean they're eating people - i's just in Dahmer's house. He's not the chef or anything. Because he's dead. Right? Can't be true.

Surely.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Did you hear that PETA bought Jeffrey Dahmer's house so they could open a restaurant? Can't remember the reasoning because it was ludicrous! I hope I wasn't scammed.... It seems to unbelievable.


Oh it must be interesting what they do as far as making home cooked meals. Oh I am sorry didn't mean it. Wonder if they have a good bar b que? Oh sorry again. I really can't help myself. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Did you hear that PETA bought Jeffrey Dahmer's house so they could open a restaurant? Can't remember the reasoning because it was ludicrous! I hope I wasn't scammed.... It seems to unbelievable.


Oh - how was your day? Did it go well? Maybe I missed something on another page.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, darn, dang, you are getting all of the attention from the AOW!
> 
> I'm impressed!
> 
> ...


Those are awesome picks of T-storms, Janie.
I remember being in Tucson one August evening and watching the lightning display show. Unbelievably striking!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon glad the book got there. I think Jokim ask for it next.

You got your shopping done good for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I do make my own nectar. 6 cups of boiling water to 3 cups of sugar in a half gallon jug. No coloring. Perfect every time.


I'd like to try that. I need a new feeder, though. Ours wasn't too successful - I think it got clogged after a week or two.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB? Condescending? Bossy? That's actually opposite of the truth!


It is a joke. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it must be interesting what they do as far as making home cooked meals. Oh I am sorry didn't mean it. Wonder if they have a good bar b que? Oh sorry again. I really can't help myself. :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Did you hear that PETA bought Jeffrey Dahmer's house so they could open a restaurant? Can't remember the reasoning because it was ludicrous! I hope I wasn't scammed.... It seems to unbelievable.


Disgusting. I hope so too. How was this morning?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I do make my own nectar. 6 cups of boiling water to 3 cups of sugar in a half gallon jug. No coloring. Perfect every time.


That is sweeter than mine. I use 1 c sugar to 4 cups water. I don't use coloring either.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it does get expensive. I buy 25 lbs of sugar a month in summer. Those little buggers keep me busy. Do you make your own syrup?


I, too have hummingbirds and love those little guys! CB--do you keep track of how much sugar you use in a season? Is it 25 lbs. each month? I am going to keep track this season, just out of curiosity.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I must ask. When they are dried and put in the fire, do they smell? I'm guessing no.


I am thinking yes. It is in my mind so yes I would smell it. Burning poop would have to stink.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, ladies and gentleman. I'm going to wrap up my wrapping, shuffle off to bed and rest my cold. Tomorrow I have my GD's birthday party - they're doing a fashion show! - and GS's soccer game. Just playin' all day long!

Sweet dreams. No cows or bugs - and for pete's sake, don't eat any spiders!

'Nite.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Have a new one for you--did you hear on the national news where a study of flatulence proved that when we are shopping, we smell at least 3 farts from 3 different people!
> 
> Surely it was a Lefty study!


How funny is this? Isn't it amazing where our money goes?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh QBC CB

How about the Nosy of narrowest of Mind group. They could use some help with how narrow they can be.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am thinking yes. It is in my mind so yes I would smell it. Burning poop would have to stink.


Yes, but burning DRIED poop? I'm not sure. At our next field trip, we should have an experiment. Who's going bring the cow?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, but burning DRIED poop? I'm not sure. At our next field trip, we should have an experiment. Who's going bring the cow?


I can bring a whole herd of them, just in case we need more then one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess he does kill trees, but there are so many good reasons to do it. Trees are a crop, they are grown for a reason. Forests need to be managed. Trees die, need to be thinned in order to maintain a healthy forest. So many are so concerned about cutting any trees. So they protest and the Federal government will not give permits to harvest. Then there are fires and so much of forest is lost. So I will get off my soapbox again.


Trees are a renewable resource!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I, too have hummingbirds and love those little guys! CB--do you keep track of how much sugar you use in a season? Is it 25 lbs. each month? I am going to keep track this season, just out of curiosity.


Probably not that much I am using it for canning pickles so maybe not 25 a month for only birds. I had to fill the feeders 2 times a day last year. I love them once a day is enough for me. When the honeysuckle is in bloom they stay there until the flowers die out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim Joey is right about our fish fry's up here. It's like the whole state becomes fish fry on Friday night. But the best place to get into fish fry's are the taverns, and small restaurants or local dinners as they are called.
> 
> That is neat to know that you have them in your state too.
> 
> Love humming birds. I plant flowers that attack them. But do not have a feeder as we end up with wasp,bees and flies.


Sounds a lot like western NY state. We love our fish frys on Fridays. The area extends west from perhaps Syracuse to Buffalo, down to Erie, PA. Every tavern and restaurant has fish frys. I think it's residual from when Catholics couldn't eat meat on Fridays. This is a heavily Catholic area.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL :mrgreen:
> 
> I have a very long way to go yet Jane as you can see. I rather like the reverse side on this afghan too.


That is beautiful! Care to share the pattern? I would love to tackle that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, ladies and gentleman. I'm going to wrap up my wrapping, shuffle off to bed and rest my cold. Tomorrow I have my GD's birthday party - they're doing a fashion show! - and GS's soccer game. Just playin' all day long!
> 
> Sweet dreams. No cows or bugs - and for pete's sake, don't eat any spiders!
> 
> 'Nite.


Have fun at the fashion show and soccer game. Sweet dreams


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh, when I went to work this morning I was on page 117 and now my chatty friends are up to page 133. I'll have lots to catch up on after dinner.


I am with you west coast kitty! Not sure I can keep up!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sounds a lot like western NY state. We love our fish frys on Fridays. The area extends west from perhaps Syracuse to Buffalo, down to Erie, PA. Every tavern and restaurant has fish frys. I think it's residual from when Catholics couldn't eat meat on Fridays. This is a heavily Catholic area.


Sounds like here and it was started by the Catholic faith here too. Now we all do it.

Oh my gosh just read what I posted. attack them poor birds I really need to start checking my post.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We usually have Fish Fries for special money makers. We had one at church last week for missions.


Yes, we do also. Scouts will have them, esp. during Lent.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Surely that can't be true. PETA won't even eat animals! Oh - a restaurant doesn't mean they're eating people - i's just in Dahmer's house. He's not the chef or anything. Because he's dead. Right? Can't be true
> 
> Let me find it. Hang on. Like I said...hope I'm not being scammed.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Surely that can't be true. PETA won't even eat animals! Oh - a restaurant doesn't mean they're eating people - i's just in Dahmer's house. He's not the chef or anything. Because he's dead. Right? Can't be true.
> 
> Surely.


Here it is.... I think he is dead. Not a chef. There were multiple sites saying the same thing. Weird.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/peta-seeks-turn-jeffrey-dahmer-childhood-home-vegan-eatery-article-1.1749643


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh,my gosh! Yes! It came this afternoon. I was going to send you a PM and got................distracted. Surprise. Sorry, Yarnie. Thank you so much - and for the note.
> 
> I haven't read your page yet. This evening, I "wrapped' (bagged) seven gifts for three different people, signed and addressed cards for five or six. That's what my shopping was all about - gifts for birthday, mother's day, 2 graduations, First Communion, and end of school year. Keeping it all straight was a big deal - I just came in here to get a way from it for a minute. Thanks for reminding me about the book!!!! And thanks for sending it.
> 
> Who gets it next? Was anyone keeping track? Let me know. No rush - I haven't started it yet. Can't wait , though.


I'm on the list after you, Bonnie, but I forgot who gets it from me. If anyone knows, please pm me.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it must be interesting what they do as far as making home cooked meals. Oh I am sorry didn't mean it. Wonder if they have a good bar b que? Oh sorry again. I really can't help myself. :roll:


Stop! I am going to spit out my wine! That is too funny! Wonder what sauce they use!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I must ask. When they are dried and put in the fire, do they smell? I'm guessing no.


Depends how 'fresh' they are.
Horse manure, if it's aged long enough, does not have any smell, but it's still a great fertilizer. Perhaps the same applies to Bflo Chips.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here it is.... I think he is dead. Not a chef. There were multiple sites saying the same thing. Weird.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/peta-seeks-turn-jeffrey-dahmer-childhood-home-vegan-eatery-article-1.1749643


It's misleading. It says PETA wants to buy the home AND it says they want to buy the first victim's burial site. Was he buried at his home? Not very clear.

He's dead - murdered in the shower in jail.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - how was your day? Did it go well? Maybe I missed something on another page.


So...I went in, and he was no where around. Phew. I am at the end of the hall and one by one, the news gets out that I am there! It was so heart-warming. Teachers and students alike, came to say hello! Then, the librarian stops by and asks if I can help her too! I had the best time! I saw the principal in the hall, and, as usual, he didn't acknowledge me. Which is just fine by me. A teacher that I have never worked with said, "why aren't you here with us? You need to be here!" I am glad I went. Thanks to everyone for your words of encouragement! There is a saying---they can kill you, but they can't eat you. I was never sure what that really meant, but I think my experience today explains that, somewhat!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL :mrgreen:
> 
> I have a very long way to go yet Jane as you can see. I rather like the reverse side on this afghan too.


Both sides are beautiful. You are our resident afghan knitter! Your work is lovely!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Surely that can't be true. PETA won't even eat animals! Oh - a restaurant doesn't mean they're eating people - i's just in Dahmer's house. He's not the chef or anything. Because he's dead. Right? Can't be true.
> 
> Surely.


I wouldn't want to walk through that house, much less eat in it. Have a thing about eating in certain places. We were in Luxor, in Vegas yrs ago. Nice place, great shopping but I had lost my appetite by the time we sat down to eat there. Just thinking about pyramids, mummies, embalming, etc... made my stomach turn.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I do make my own nectar. 6 cups of boiling water to 3 cups of sugar in a half gallon jug. No coloring. Perfect every time.


Oh no! I make mine 4:1. Where did you get your formula? Have I been making mine wrong?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Stop! I am going to spit out my wine! That is too funny! Wonder what sauce they use!


Oh my never thought of sauces. Tasty bones bar q cue sauce. oh I am sorry now I can't stop myself. Something fishie smell for all your find cuts of meat.

Oh sorry I am really am a little off tonight.

I can't believe it's not Body.

oh I am so so sorry


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No I subtract first: 100% - 40% = 60% =.6
> 
> so if the original price is $60.00; 60 * .6 = 36
> 
> I will multiply the digits first, then decide which spot the decimal is in. Making sure the answer makes sense.


That is OK, but my way is faster!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sweeter than mine. I use 1 c sugar to 4 cups water. I don't use coloring either.


I compete for hummers with my neighbors, so I have to be better at attracting them. :XD: :wink:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Probably not that much I am using it for canning pickles so maybe not 25 a month for only birds. I had to fill the feeders 2 times a day last year. I love them once a day is enough for me. When the honeysuckle is in bloom they stay there until the flowers die out.


I had a lady come to my house and plan a hummingbird garden. I am hoping that I get it all planted this season. It will double as a butterfly garden. Wish me luck!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes Yarnie - they`re all yours. Shh...don`t tell anyone


I'm listening or should say reading!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's misleading. It says PETA wants to buy the home AND it says they want to buy the first victim's burial site. Was he buried at his home? Not very clear.
> 
> He's dead - murdered in the shower in jail.


I know...even the thought of it is wrong. I think I heard it on NPR originally. PETA does some weird things so it wouldn't surprise me if it was true. Not going to lose sleep over it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> So...I went in, and he was no where around. Phew. I am at the end of the hall and one by one, the news gets out that I am there! It was so heart-warming. Teachers and students alike, came to say hello! Then, the librarian stops by and asks if I can help her too! I had the best time! I saw the principal in the hall, and, as usual, he didn't acknowledge me. Which is just fine by me. A teacher that I have never worked with said, "why aren't you here with us? You need to be here!" I am glad I went. Thanks to everyone for your words of encouragement! There is a saying---they can kill you, but they can't eat you. I was never sure what that really meant, but I think my experience today explains that, somewhat!


That's great. I knew it would go well.

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bon, Bet they serve Mummies over easy on a bun 
At the all you can eat JB's new digs. 

Oh no now I really am so so not to so sorry.

You must try the PETA 
Embalming meat balls with their spot on drops sauce. 

It's all bon's fault she just added to the menu. 

I mean I am really sorry now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I wouldn't want to walk through that house, much less eat in it. Have a thing about eating in certain places. We were in Luxor, in Vegas yrs ago. Nice place, great shopping but I had lost my appetite by the time we sat down to eat there. Just thinking about pyramids, mummies, embalming, etc... made my stomach turn.


Funny. I have a weak stomach too.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's great. I knew it would go well.
> 
> :thumbup:


Well, the weirdness is over. He can't stop me now!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my never thought of sauces. Tasty bones bar q cue sauce. oh I am sorry now I can't stop myself. Something fishie smell for all your find cuts of meat.
> 
> Oh sorry I am really am a little off tonight.
> 
> ...


Yarn lady...this is wrong! Pick any body part...we have them all! We sauce them to your liking!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh no! I make mine 4:1. Where did you get your formula? Have I been making mine wrong?


No, you haven't been making your nectar incorrectly. This is the ratio that I choose to use. All the neighbors have feeders and I just want my share of the birds.  :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon, Bet they serve Mummies over easy on a bun
> At the all you can eat JB's new digs.
> 
> Oh no now I really am so so not to so sorry.
> ...


Stop! My husband is wondering why I am laughing so hard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB QBC (Queen of Bossy and Condescending)
> 
> what for shall we do with the funds from the gathering of the CREAM CHEESE recipes
> 
> ...


Well there are a lot of slow thinking, hypocritical libs that could use some help


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> So...I went in, and he was no where around. Phew. I am at the end of the hall and one by one, the news gets out that I am there! It was so heart-warming. Teachers and students alike, came to say hello! Then, the librarian stops by and asks if I can help her too! I had the best time! I saw the principal in the hall, and, as usual, he didn't acknowledge me. Which is just fine by me. A teacher that I have never worked with said, "why aren't you here with us? You need to be here!" I am glad I went. Thanks to everyone for your words of encouragement! There is a saying---they can kill you, but they can't eat you. I was never sure what that really meant, but I think my experience today explains that, somewhat!


Great news! Thanks for letting us know. I'm sure they were glad to have you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> I had a lady come to my house and plan a hummingbird garden. I am hoping that I get it all planted this season. It will double as a butterfly garden. Wish me luck!


Wishing you luck! It should be very pretty and peaceful. Take a photo when done.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> No, you haven't been making your nectar incorrectly. This is the ratio that I choose to use. All the neighbors have feeders and I just want my share of the birds.  :thumbup:


Well, that explains it. My neighbors are few and far between. I don't have to compete and get way too many birds!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not that smart. I figure 10%, multiply by 4, and subtract from the original price.


My way is quicker:

Price of item is $60.00, 40% off is $60.00 - 40% = $36.00.

Put 60.00 in calculator then hit the minus sign (-) then put in 40 then hit the % sign--$36.00.

Don't ask me how I remember this, but sometimes the brain works then other times I cannot smell the farts while shopping!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Wishing you luck! It should be very pretty and peaceful. Take a photo when done.


You have more faith in me than I do...but I will post a pic!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Great news! Thanks for letting us know. I'm sure they were glad to have you.


More glad than I thought. I worked with a great group of people. I miss them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well there are a lot of slow thinking, hypocritical libs that could use some help


WCK those are perfect! It is the way it is alright. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My way is quicker:
> 
> Price of item is $60.00, 40% off is $60.00 - 40% = $36.00.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: And I"m supposed to be in bed eating spiders!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No wonder I don't like to shop!
> 
> There was also a study that said that in our lifetimes we EAT a large number (60? 100/) of SPIDERS while we are ASLEEP!
> 
> I think I like your study better, Jane.


gosh, i have flatulence three times just getting out of my chair.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Yarn lady...this is wrong! Pick any body part...we have them all! We sauce them to your liking!


You , I am laughing so hard at yours that i am about to fall out of my chair.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.mercurynews.com/food-wine/ci_25576298/peta-proposes-vegan-restaurant-dahmer-apos-s-childhood

And from the PETA website...
http://www.peta.org/blog/jeffrey-dahmer-vegan-restaurant/

All I can say is weird.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How about the soups.

nice and meaty cooked to the bones. 

We boil are meats we do not fry. We age them to perfection. 

Just wait tell you get a smell of our great salads, bone de jour sauce dressing.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You , I am laughing so hard at yours that i am about to fall out of my chair.


What a way to spend a Friday evening! Name your part...we'll check the freezer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> What a way to spend a Friday evening! Name your part...we'll check the freezer.


You do know that their soups are to die for. :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Crawdads taste like a mini lobster. Yum.


I went up north and at a luncheon of lobster, the conference leader told everyone there was an art in how to eat lobster. he looked down the table and I was through with mine, he said where did I learn to eat lobster as I had picked mine clean. I told him I was a **** ass from La and learned to eat crawfish long ago. he just laughed.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> How about the soups.
> 
> nice and meaty cooked to the bones.
> 
> ...


Our meat falls off the bones.

We have to stop this, but it is so amusing!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh no! I make mine 4:1. Where did you get your formula? Have I been making mine wrong?


I only have one feeder so I use 1 cup of water & 1/4 cup of white sugar. I make it daily & just microwave it to dissolve the sugar.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I am a veteran, I volunteered for service as it was my duty as an American. I was appalled when the news of veterans dying so VA administrators could keep cost down by putting expensive surgery and treatment needed to live on a list to refuse services so they could get bonuses. The head of the VA should go to jail for this along with the hospital administrators who refused the treatments. THIS AMOUNTS TO NOTHING LESS THAN 1ST DEGREE MURDER. This whole government we have now has disrespected veterans for too long now. We need to demand accountability for those involved and seek to uncover the ones that still are doing this.These fat cats sit on their butts and send our men to do the dirty work so they can get richer. I'm proud to have served America and the people,I am ashamed that I served to support what the government has become. Stand up ,let your representatives know this is not acceptable any longer, get it right for the people or get out of congress.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well there are a lot of slow thinking, hypocritical libs that could use some help


You are on a roll tonight!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I only have one feeder so I use 1 cup of water & 1/4 cup of white sugar. I make it daily & just microwave it to dissolve the sugar.


That is what I do.. However, right now, I make a little more so I don't have to do it every day. Katerina in the season I have to do it daily and it gets old!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I am a veteran, I volunteered for service as it was my duty as an American. I was appalled when the news of veterans dying so VA administrators could keep cost down by putting expensive surgery and treatment needed to live on a list to refuse services so they could get bonuses. The head of the VA should go to jail for this along with the hospital administrators who refused the treatments. THIS AMOUNTS TO NOTHING LESS THAN 1ST DEGREE MURDER. This whole government we have now has disrespected veterans for too long now. We need to demand accountability for those involved and seek to uncover the ones that still are doing this.These fat cats sit on their butts and send our men to do the dirty work so they can get richer. I'm proud to have served America and the people,I am ashamed that I served to support what the government has become. Stand up ,let your representatives know this is not acceptable any longer, get it right for the people or get out of congress.


You are so right as the head of the veterans Admin in my city called the head honcho to resign! Of course he said on national TV that he wasn't going to resign but investigate!

One of my friends husband died of colon cancer while waiting to be seen at our local Vets Hospital! My good friend is an RN there & won't ever talk about her job--now I know why! I just thought she was protecting her pts rights!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

gjz said:


> That is what I do.. However, right now, I make a little more so I don't have to do it every day. Katerina in the season I have to do it daily and it gets old!


Katerina--this really means, later in the season.

If I don't watch it, I am going to be the spell check queen. Who comes up with this stuff? Siri?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anyone noticed the advertising on KP tonight? There are pearls, blue Nile rings, & reservations to restaurants.

I'll look at the pearls.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, but burning DRIED poop? I'm not sure. At our next field trip, we should have an experiment. Who's going bring the cow?


Bon, I have horse poop it's pretty dry or I can bring some fresh that's all runny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I am a veteran, I volunteered for service as it was my duty as an American. I was appalled when the news of veterans dying so VA administrators could keep cost down by putting expensive surgery and treatment needed to live on a list to refuse services so they could get bonuses. The head of the VA should go to jail for this along with the hospital administrators who refused the treatments. THIS AMOUNTS TO NOTHING LESS THAN 1ST DEGREE MURDER. This whole government we have now has disrespected veterans for too long now. We need to demand accountability for those involved and seek to uncover the ones that still are doing this.These fat cats sit on their butts and send our men to do the dirty work so they can get richer. I'm proud to have served America and the people,I am ashamed that I served to support what the government has become. Stand up ,let your representatives know this is not acceptable any longer, get it right for the people or get out of congress.


I so agree with you Karverr , now they are talking about another committee meeting on this. If it like the others they have had nothing will be done. It is awful there are no reason that it should of happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Has anyone noticed the advertising on KP tonight? There are pearls, blue Nile rings, & reservations to restaurants.
> 
> I'll look at the pearls.


I can see how you would love pearls.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

karverr said:


> I am a veteran, I volunteered for service as it was my duty as an American. I was appalled when the news of veterans dying so VA administrators could keep cost down by putting expensive surgery and treatment needed to live on a list to refuse services so they could get bonuses. The head of the VA should go to jail for this along with the hospital administrators who refused the treatments. THIS AMOUNTS TO NOTHING LESS THAN 1ST DEGREE MURDER. This whole government we have now has disrespected veterans for too long now. We need to demand accountability for those involved and seek to uncover the ones that still are doing this.These fat cats sit on their butts and send our men to do the dirty work so they can get richer. I'm proud to have served America and the people,I am ashamed that I served to support what the government has become. Stand up ,let your representatives know this is not acceptable any longer, get it right for the people or get out of congress.


I have been wondering what to do...thanks for the advice on whom to contact. I truly appreciate your service.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Night all as had sooooo much fun tonight but eyes are tired--shower time! Chat tomorrow!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Our meat falls off the bones.
> 
> We have to stop this, but it is so amusing!


O.k. but if I think of something else can't help it. You were the one to bring it up. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Night all as had sooooo much fun tonight but eyes are tired--shower time! Chat tomorrow!


Nite Jayne, I am off too, but then I have always been a bit off.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. but if I think of something else can't help it. You were the one to bring it up. :lol: :lol:


You continued it....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I went up north and at a luncheon of lobster, the conference leader told everyone there was an art in how to eat lobster. he looked down the table and I was through with mine, he said where did I learn to eat lobster as I had picked mine clean. I told him I was a **** ass from La and learned to eat crawfish long ago. he just laughed.


Oh now that is funny .Leave it to you to show them how to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> You continued it....


well someone had too. :roll: :roll:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well there are a lot of slow thinking, hypocritical libs that could use some help


WCK, their problem with the tree of life stems from the fact that it has no branches,just like their family tree.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe I owe Karverr an apology as there is a bridge across the chasm. Bush ordered 2 billion dollars per year in cuts to the VA. That directly impacted medical care and on Obama's watch the promised housecleaning has not happened. Plenty of people from both administrations to be held accountable. 
Also a veteran.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> well someone had too. :roll: :roll:


You have me there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gent.
> Here is the afghan I`m working on for a friend in Chicago copied from an afghan on a Welsh soap opera that we both watch.
> My friend chose the Autumn Red colour.
> The reverse side is as nice as the main side isn`t it.


Both sides are beautiful Wendy :thumbup: Your lucky friend will have a fully reversible afghan. I like the look with the single colour too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right - that's just what I was saying - it's puffery.
> 
> We have chemists in our family, too! One son-in-law was a chemistry major (now in international sales not really using chem), my youngest daughter and her husband are chemical engineers. She's a stay-at-home mom now, and she loves to cook! Well, it's a lot like mixing chemicals! And HE - well, I hope our visitors are sitting down - HE works for BIG OIL!!!
> 
> ...


I think many people would be shocked to discover that more than half of a barrel of oil is used for something other than gas. One 42-gallon barrel of oil creates 19.4 gallons of gasoline. The rest goes into making components for industry, medical, automotive and consumer goods; footware, clothing and fibers (YARN and fabric) and many other items some of which are listed in the attached document.

http://www.ranken-energy.com/Products%20from%20Petroleum.htm


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Mojave, it's nice that you are highly educated. It's a shame that you are unable to converse with people who don't have your background. It's sad that you are unable to explain to us in a manner which we can understand. My daughter is able to explain advanced chemistry to me because she has the ability to get on my level of knowledge and go from there.
> 
> It's disappointing that you are so disrespectful of those you do not know. It's also a shame that you feel the need to flaunt your education. Everyone on here values education.
> 
> ...


You've said it perfectly Bonnie. Seems some people can't move from academia into the real world.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I guess he does kill trees, but there are so many good reasons to do it. Trees are a crop, they are grown for a reason. Forests need to be managed. Trees die, need to be thinned in order to maintain a healthy forest. So many are so concerned about cutting any trees. So they protest and the Federal government will not give permits to harvest. Then there are fires and so much of forest is lost. So I will get off my soapbox again.


Absolutely right Joey. Housing, furniture, fuel, paper products, carvings, etc ... I doubt any of them don't have or use these products --such hypocrites!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> So...I went in, and he was no where around. Phew. I am at the end of the hall and one by one, the news gets out that I am there! It was so heart-warming. Teachers and students alike, came to say hello! Then, the librarian stops by and asks if I can help her too! I had the best time! I saw the principal in the hall, and, as usual, he didn't acknowledge me. Which is just fine by me. A teacher that I have never worked with said, "why aren't you here with us? You need to be here!" I am glad I went. Thanks to everyone for your words of encouragement! There is a saying---they can kill you, but they can't eat you. I was never sure what that really meant, but I think my experience today explains that, somewhat!


I'm so glad to hear that you enjoyed your day and had the chance to meet up with teachers and students.

Your saying made me laugh since you and Yarnie started in on PETA and Dahmer :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> 2 to 3 hours depending on the project; then need to get up and walk around a bit.


Bon, I can sit for up to 8 - 10 hours between getting up to do something. So it goes like this, knit for 1 hour, get up and clean toilet/toilet floor. Knit for 30 min get up and put a load of washing on. Knit for 45 minutes, get up and make zucchini slice. Knit for 2 hours, can't feel backside so get up until numbness subsides! And on it goes...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Womby....I`ll do one more 19 row repeat and then i`ll post it - hopefully tomorrow (which is your today by definition)lol
> The project feels so light compared to the afghan I`m making me and hubby which is WVU colours of dark blue with a bright yellow cable knitted and sewn on separately.
> I don`t know if you saw it when I posted it last month Womby....here is just one of the panels....there are 9 in total. It looks light blue, but had to have the flash on my camera as it would've been too dark to see otherwise.


That is fabulous. Your knitting is so even and well executed. And you must have the patience of a Saint!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning friends. Thought I'd greet you at the beginning of the day, since I usually only say goodnight.
Chat later. Lots to do today before spending serious time here with you. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon, Bet they serve Mummies over easy on a bun
> At the all you can eat JB's new digs.
> 
> Oh no now I really am so so not to so sorry.
> ...


No no not my fault this time! I never added bones to the menu!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/food-wine/ci_25576298/peta-proposes-vegan-restaurant-dahmer-apos-s-childhood
> 
> And from the PETA website...
> http://www.peta.org/blog/jeffrey-dahmer-vegan-restaurant/
> ...


I'll add sick and twisted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I went up north and at a luncheon of lobster, the conference leader told everyone there was an art in how to eat lobster. he looked down the table and I was through with mine, he said where did I learn to eat lobster as I had picked mine clean. I told him I was a **** ass from La and learned to eat crawfish long ago. he just laughed.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I only have one feeder so I use 1 cup of water & 1/4 cup of white sugar. I make it daily & just microwave it to dissolve the sugar.


I think I could handle that amount better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I am a veteran, I volunteered for service as it was my duty as an American. I was appalled when the news of veterans dying so VA administrators could keep cost down by putting expensive surgery and treatment needed to live on a list to refuse services so they could get bonuses. The head of the VA should go to jail for this along with the hospital administrators who refused the treatments. THIS AMOUNTS TO NOTHING LESS THAN 1ST DEGREE MURDER. This whole government we have now has disrespected veterans for too long now. We need to demand accountability for those involved and seek to uncover the ones that still are doing this.These fat cats sit on their butts and send our men to do the dirty work so they can get richer. I'm proud to have served America and the people,I am ashamed that I served to support what the government has become. Stand up ,let your representatives know this is not acceptable any longer, get it right for the people or get out of congress.


I agree, Karverr. It's a disgrace. Our veterans should be treated as the courageous and patriotic citizens they are. I'd like to see the pay reversed - give Congress and the admin what the vets get and vice versa.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning did not sleep good last night nothing to do with machine.

DAd fell last night, Brenda called he would not got to hospital.So had to be watch as he took a bad blow to head.

Then Kathy called at 3 am Dad in much pain in his back. Then i called Kathy at assited living. As not sure he could be taken to ER in town as to insuance covered. Talk to Dad and he said it was o.k Then this morning will have to call assisted living to see how he will get back to assited living. May have to go get him this afternoon. But first have to go get RV as we have appointment to pick it up early this am. Need prayers for my Daddy. Thanks everyone.
Hope I didn't cause much of a problem last night but really GIZ it was fun wasn't it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are on a roll tonight!


Oh - at "the restaurant!" What kind of roll is she on? Dinner? Parkerhouse? Potato? :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Katerina--this really means, later in the season.
> 
> If I don't watch it, I am going to be the spell check queen. Who comes up with this stuff? Siri?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree, Karverr. It's a disgrace. Our veterans should be treated as the courageous and patriotic citizens they are. I'd like to see the pay reversed - give Congress and the admin what the vets get and vice versa.


I am with you Bonn to allow those men to died wait for treatment. There are now words for it . Just awful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Bon, I have horse poop it's pretty dry or I can bring some fresh that's all runny.


You're the man! You bring it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.ktbs.com/story/25467149/minimum-wage-policy-sends-veterans-packing-from-nursing-homes?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=10141877#.U2xLx5oeCPA.facebook


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think many people would be shocked to discover that more than half of a barrel of oil is used for something other than gas. One 42-gallon barrel of oil creates 19.4 gallons of gasoline. The rest goes into making components for industry, medical, automotive and consumer goods; footware, clothing and fibers (YARN and fabric) and many other items some of which are listed in the attached document.
> 
> http://www.ranken-energy.com/Products%20from%20Petroleum.htm


Right! Plastic comes from oil. Think of losing all the plastic in your home. It would be a huge change.

Gee - how do you make a Fisher-Price little people house out of windmill energy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've said it perfectly Bonnie. Seems some people can't move from academia into the real world.


I believe that Mojave may be one of someone else's many identities - and not a very authentic one, at that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Right! Plastic comes from oil. Think of losing all the plastic in your home. It would be a huge change.
> 
> Gee - how do you make a Fisher-Price little people house out of windmill energy!


Plus we have to have our pills. Guess the plastic coating is made from oil.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Bon, I can sit for up to 8 - 10 hours between getting up to do something. So it goes like this, knit for 1 hour, get up and clean toilet/toilet floor. Knit for 30 min get up and put a load of washing on. Knit for 45 minutes, get up and make zucchini slice. Knit for 2 hours, can't feel backside so get up until numbness subsides! And on it goes...


Now I see why you all are so much more productive than I am!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I believe that Mojave may be one of someone else's many identities - and not a very authentic one, at that.


I think you are right. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMaryBalogh/photos/a.186291551491885.39771.174810365973337/546494168804953/?type=1&theater For those of us that read in bed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning did not sleep good last night nothing to do with machine.
> 
> DAd fell last night, Brenda called he would not got to hospital.So had to be watch as he took a bad blow to head.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your Dad, Yarnie - and for you and DH.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> That is fabulous. Your knitting is so even and well executed. And you must have the patience of a Saint!


Thank you Womby. I love watching my online shows while knitting. That afghan is really heavy though. I`ve already gone through two circular needles in as many weeks knitting it.
Getting ready to watch on episode or two of H&A and Neighbours. Then I`m going back to bed. i`ve been up all night throwing up so I don`t feel too good. The only thing I ate yesterday was a handful of hubbys honey roasted peanuts in the evening, so that must`ve been what made me ill. Hubby feels ok though, and he ate more than me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.ktbs.com/story/25467149/minimum-wage-policy-sends-veterans-packing-from-nursing-homes?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=10141877#.U2xLx5oeCPA.facebook


"We fought all your wars, and now we're broke. Where do we go from here?" Crain asks.

That vet said it all. We wouldn't even be here if they hadn't risked and some given their all for this country. It is atrocious that vets are on food stamps! And now this. Our country is NOT what we all thought it was. We have to get these bums out of the White House and Congress and get some honest, hard-working people in there who aren't there to make money, pick up girls, and get famous. Disgusting! This is hateful.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I probably won`t be posting much today. We are expecting huge thunderstorms for most of the day....and tomorrow too


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMaryBalogh/photos/a.186291551491885.39771.174810365973337/546494168804953/?type=1&theater For those of us that read in bed.


Wow - that took a lot of time and effort!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Womby. I love watching my online shows while knitting. That afghan is really heavy though. I`ve already gone through two circular needles in as many weeks knitting it.
> Getting ready to watch on episode or two of H&A and Neighbours. Then I`m going back to bed. i`ve been up all night throwing up so I don`t feel too good. The only thing I ate yesterday was a handful of hubbys honey roasted peanuts in the evening, so that must`ve been what made me ill. Hubby feels ok though, and he ate more than me.


I hope you feel better soon, Wendy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to apologize for saying yesterday, that we go on our blog to talk about the other side. As someone over there made the comment about we go to our nasty site.

When we only talk about our views and life in general.

Seems to me some one is trying to find it and can't.

Also as to two of them mention KPG as being boss. How empty their words are and it is their thought process. We don't need a boss. I find that statement amusing. This from people who play the game of changing names. Wonder whose I idea that was? Could it possible be someone they have in charge?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Wendy.


Oh I like Bon am sorry to hear that. Hope today you will feel a bit better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning did not sleep good last night nothing to do with machine.
> 
> DAd fell last night, Brenda called he would not got to hospital.So had to be watch as he took a bad blow to head.
> 
> ...


I am praying for you and family. I have gone through this with my father. It was very difficult. I understand.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> theyarnlady wrote:
> Good morning did not sleep good last night nothing to do with machine.
> 
> DAd fell last night, Brenda called he would not got to hospital.So had to be watch as he took a bad blow to head.
> ...


What a nightmare. I`m so sorry Yarnie. My love and prayers are with you all
♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to apologize for saying yesterday, that we go on our blog to talk about the other side. As someone over there made the comment about we go to our nasty site.
> 
> When we only talk about our views and life in general.
> 
> ...


Maybe there's only one person over there running the whole shebang.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The UWEC orchestra. My son is playing violin. You can see the back of his head pop in and out in the lower right hand corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning did not sleep good last night nothing to do with machine.
> 
> DAd fell last night, Brenda called he would not got to hospital.So had to be watch as he took a bad blow to head.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Saying a prayer now.

It was fun! Still chuckling this morning!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMaryBalogh/photos/a.186291551491885.39771.174810365973337/546494168804953/?type=1&theater For those of us that read in bed.


Oh my! My son needs this...he has books all over the place!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He started playing in 5th grade. He just plays for enjoyment. He went to college part time, mainly to play with the Orchestra. If he could only earn a living playing violin.
> 
> The video was made several years ago.


One of my GS's is taking violin. He's in 4th grade. I was surprised to hear him play - no squeaks. He did a good job. I took it in 5th or 6th grade at school. It was hard to me to get a good sound. When I practiced, my baby sister cried!

Two other GS's took it when they were very young. Now they're teenagers. They didn't stay with it, but they have their tiny violins. They can play "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star." Still - it was an experience, and they learned a lot from it. One of them is very much into music still. The other one - listens on his ipod.

It's so nice that your son still plays for enjoyment. He can do that all his life.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Whatever works best for you. I don't use a calculator. When you started it, I didn't even think of using a calculator. I must admit I don't even know how to use the % key on the calculator. I change to decimals.


I try to simplify my % off stuff. I look t the example used and I say 10% of 60 is 6.00 then multiply that times 4 (40%)that gives 24 .00 off then subtract 24 from 60 and get 36.00. it works the same, I just like to see how much i get off the price.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

mojave said:


> Maybe I owe Karverr an apology as there is a bridge across the chasm. Bush ordered 2 billion dollars per year in cuts to the VA. That directly impacted medical care and on Obama's watch the promised housecleaning has not happened. Plenty of people from both administrations to be held accountable.
> Also a veteran.


"MAYBE"


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No no not my fault this time! I never added bones to the menu!


I kinda like my meat smoked in the smoker or bar b qued nothing like a smoked juicy rump roast.This needs to be added to the menu.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning did not sleep good last night nothing to do with machine.
> 
> DAd fell last night, Brenda called he would not got to hospital.So had to be watch as he took a bad blow to head.
> 
> ...


Yarnie -- so sorry to hear about your Dad; prayers for him and you too.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to apologize for saying yesterday, that we go on our blog to talk about the other side. As someone over there made the comment about we go to our nasty site.
> 
> When we only talk about our views and life in general.
> 
> ...


hey Yarnie, if KPG is the boss lets ask for a raise


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/AuthorMaryBalogh/photos/a.186291551491885.39771.174810365973337/546494168804953/?type=1&theater For those of us that read in bed.


 :lol: Just don't pull one out from the bottom!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Womby. I love watching my online shows while knitting. That afghan is really heavy though. I`ve already gone through two circular needles in as many weeks knitting it.
> Getting ready to watch on episode or two of H&A and Neighbours. Then I`m going back to bed. i`ve been up all night throwing up so I don`t feel too good. The only thing I ate yesterday was a handful of hubbys honey roasted peanuts in the evening, so that must`ve been what made me ill. Hubby feels ok though, and he ate more than me.


Hope you're feeling better soon Wendy. Take it easy and get lots of rest.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to apologize for saying yesterday, that we go on our blog to talk about the other side. As someone over there made the comment about we go to our nasty site.
> 
> When we only talk about our views and life in general.
> 
> ...


A nice, relaxing place where we can talk without rude interruptions or having our words twisted and copied to other threads.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A nice, relaxing place where we can talk without rude interruptions or having our words twisted and copied to other threads.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The UWEC orchestra. My son is playing violin. You can see the back of his head pop in and out in the lower right hand corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Whatever works best for you. I don't use a calculator. When you started it, I didn't even think of using a calculator. I must admit I don't even know how to use the % key on the calculator. I change to decimals.


You calculate the brain way, but since my illness, I cannot add 2 + 2 much less subtract or multiply in my head! Division, well, NO!

My new calculator gave directions to calculate %'s or I would be stuck. I also use it for everything even at grocery store.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> I try to simplify my % off stuff. I look t the example used and I say 10% of 60 is 6.00 then multiply that times 4 (40%)that gives 24 .00 off then subtract 24 from 60 and get 36.00. it works the same, I just like to see how much i get off the price.


I use Joey's method -- multiply by 6 and move the decimal, 60 x 6 = 360 and move the decimal 1 place to get 36.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I sure remember "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star." When I ask him to play something I like "William Tell" he will play it to annoy me.


 :lol: even a 30 something has some of the brat left in him


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning did not sleep good last night nothing to do with machine.
> 
> DAd fell last night, Brenda called he would not got to hospital.So had to be watch as he took a bad blow to head.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for your dad & you to for a safe trip if you have to go to him. Hugs, dear lady, Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> hey Yarnie, if KPG is the boss lets ask for a raise


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Womby. I love watching my online shows while knitting. That afghan is really heavy though. I`ve already gone through two circular needles in as many weeks knitting it.
> Getting ready to watch on episode or two of H&A and Neighbours. Then I`m going back to bed. i`ve been up all night throwing up so I don`t feel too good. The only thing I ate yesterday was a handful of hubbys honey roasted peanuts in the evening, so that must`ve been what made me ill. Hubby feels ok though, and he ate more than me.


Wendy, I'm sorry you are sick as throwing up is horrible! You take care of yourself as I loved teasing you & Yarnie. Hugs, dear lady, Janie


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You've said it perfectly Bonnie. Seems some people can't move from academia into the real world.


Yes, but at least she is "trying." :XD:

When a "scientist" cannot tell the difference between a man and a woman, when the human specimen speaks about _her_ husband, _her_ opinions, etc., the "scientist" is beyond relevant or thoughtful. I think her sources are fatally flawed and she need to re-consider her theories and start over; forget about the plants. I should have posted the words of the scientists who all told about the FACT there is no global warming caused by humans.

She needs to work on herself. Maybe 2nd grade would be appropriate; they teach playing well with others, too, at that age.

  :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I probably won`t be posting much today. We are expecting huge thunderstorms for most of the day....and tomorrow too


Have a wonderful Mother's Day--take care of yourself, hugs, Janie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to apologize for saying yesterday, that we go on our blog to talk about the other side. As someone over there made the comment about we go to our nasty site.
> 
> When we only talk about our views and life in general.
> 
> ...


I don't care what name the uglies use they still are hateful! I'll always use the name of Janeway.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning did not sleep good last night nothing to do with machine.
> 
> DAd fell last night, Brenda called he would not got to hospital.So had to be watch as he took a bad blow to head.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Yarnie.

_Father, please bring quick recovery to "Dad" and give him peace, healing and excellent care and the will and hope to be able to return to his center wellness state. I pray, too, for his concerned daughter that she may see his recovery is in your Hands. Please comfort, care for and protect one and all. In Jesus, precious name. Amen_


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A nice, relaxing place where we can talk without rude interruptions or having our words twisted and copied to other threads.


Yes, it is peaceful that is for sure! Good times!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I sure remember "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star." When I ask him to play something I like "William Tell" he will play it to annoy me.


Ah - now that's more like it! I'd love to hear him play it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you Bonn to allow those men to died wait for treatment. There are now words for it . Just awful.


How disgraceful the way the Vets in the Phoenix location have been treated.

Naturally, the Administrator has been put on leave and perhaps several others WITH PAY from the TAXPAYERS!

This WH Admin refuses to care for Vets, hates military members and refuses to fire anyone or hold anyone, including their lackeys, accountable.

As long as "they" get their luxurious lifestyle and the schools, education and health care and employment wages and benefits they want, and their $10,000 a plate fundraisers buying them, they couldn't care less about ANYONE else.

Disgusting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.ktbs.com/story/25467149/minimum-wage-policy-sends-veterans-packing-from-nursing-homes?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=10141877#.U2xLx5oeCPA.facebook


Gotta love the Libs and Dems who are fighting to raise the minimum wage while not doing anything about job creation.

They are only hurting the very people AND the middle class who are suffering the most.

They never learn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Wendy,

So sorry you are sick. I hope it passes today and is gone and you feel better!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Wendy.


 :thumbup: Me too; get better soon.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well there are a lot of slow thinking, hypocritical libs that could use some help


Kitty, Your pics are perfecto........


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to apologize for saying yesterday, that we go on our blog to talk about the other side. As someone over there made the comment about we go to our nasty site.
> 
> When we only talk about our views and life in general.
> 
> ...


As the "blog boss" I made the choice that we don't talk about those who are ignorant, liars and have no revelancy in our lives. That is the very reason our blog is the happy place without the intolerant and close-mindedness of those with the agenda to hurt others. We will keep it a place of laughter and inspiration, learning, caring and sharing.

There are plenty of opportunities for those who wish to read the words of others who choose to be hateful, angry and liars many other places. I choose to ignore them on KP now and hope you will as well.

Those are my blog rules, and we will all "stick to them" but "not stick it to them." 

Let's enjoy our time together with the great folks here on this thread and all over KP!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry your feeling sick Windy, I agree that you are a great knitter and you do well on large projects. That says alot about you.

Get Well Soon


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

karverr said:


> hey Yarnie, if KPG is the boss lets ask for a raise


If KPG is the boss we would like to identify her by her avatar, so maybe she would use the following


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> I try to simplify my % off stuff. I look t the example used and I say 10% of 60 is 6.00 then multiply that times 4 (40%)that gives 24 .00 off then subtract 24 from 60 and get 36.00. it works the same, I just like to see how much i get off the price.


Wow, you all have such varied methods.

I _KISS_ (keep it simple stupid) - I can only handle simple.

If I'm to save 40% off an item with an original price of $60. I know I'm going to pay 60% of the original price. So, simply multiply $60 by 6 and place the decimal in my head = $36.00.

No subtraction necessary. I could calculate my savings (40%) the same way, $60 times 4, then consider the decimal point = $24 saved. I don't care what I saved, however, I care what I'd have to pay in order to make my decision.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> hey Yarnie, if KPG is the boss lets ask for a raise


Go ahead, I'll wait. Of course, so shall you, seeing I don't have that authority nor that title here!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree, Karverr. It's a disgrace. Our veterans should be treated as the courageous and patriotic citizens they are. I'd like to see the pay reversed - give Congress and the admin what the vets get and vice versa.


Sara Palin was right about ObamaCare and Death Panels. She was just wrong about it being something new in the Government Care Sector. 
My hat goes off to the Whistleblowers, and may more feel like doing the right thing and expose more.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I use Joey's method -- multiply by 6 and move the decimal, 60 x 6 = 360 and move the decimal 1 place to get 36.


As do I!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

YarnLady, hope all is well with your Dad, I know you are very worried right now. Take care of yourself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> If KPG is the boss we would like to identify her by her avatar, so maybe she would use the following


Your wish is my command, boss! :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I need to go back out into the field, talk later


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Sara Palin was right about ObamaCare and Death Panels. She was just wrong about it being something new in the Government Care Sector.
> My hat goes off to the Whistleblowers, and may more feel like doing the right thing and expose more.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I need to go back out into the field, talk later


Don't step in it ....


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your wish is my command, boss! :-D


That is so funny,
Crying here.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow, you all have such varied methods.
> 
> I _KISS_ (keep it simple stupid) - I can only handle simple.
> 
> ...


That is how I do it. Multiply by the number that you would pay.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL :mrgreen:
> 
> I have a very long way to go yet Jane as you can see. I rather like the reverse side on this afghan too.


Madam Bee! You are an Afghan machine! That's a beauty and how many have you got on the go all at once may I ask?

So sorry to hear you're unwell. Hope you feel better v. soon


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


Love the avatar KPG!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning did not sleep good last night nothing to do with machine.
> 
> DAd fell last night, Brenda called he would not got to hospital.So had to be watch as he took a bad blow to head.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, hope your Dad is comfortable and pain free


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Love the avatar KPG!


Thank you. Galli is most often the inspiration for my avatars. Except I think this one makes me look fat.

However, this avatar was an answer to a special request; so I'll wear it proudly!

I'm packing for a yard sale/craft sale next week and check into KP for a break.

Hope you're doin' OK.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As the "blog boss" I made the choice that we don't talk about those who are ignorant, liars and have no revelancy in our lives. That is the very reason our blog is the happy place without the intolerant and close-mindedness of those with the agenda to hurt others. We will keep it a place of laughter and inspiration, learning, caring and sharing.


Man alive--a blog where folks are under strict orders to fill it with "laughter and inspiration, learning, caring and sharing"? Where's the "happy place" located--Cyberspace Guyana?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got a call From Brenda, Dad is fine, no broken bones, and was given pain meds. Ambulance brought him home and he was resting and going to sleep when she called. the people who own the home where going to go get him if the ambulance had not brought him home.

The reason I call it home for him is they only allow 13 people to live there. The staff gets to know them and each one is treated like family.

It may be a three hour drive to get up there. But so worth it to know he is a place and get lots of love and attention.
Most Assisted living places have more then 20+ patience's. There is no way staff can spend time and get to know each one. 

Karverr, my step mother wanted to put my Dad in the Vets home in King. After what has happen to some vets am so glad he is where he is.

Thanks all for caring and prayers. Nothing like women who understand the meaning of what it is to be kind and caring.
unlike some who set up the shop of horrors using mouths for weapons.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey I refuse to post any more on WOW. 

so just some thoughts as to what I read over there.
Seems one person claims you would be fined hundreds and thousand of dollars for removing trees by homes. Then the other one claim's that regulations state trees are to be removed with in 30 feet from house. This is because as you said they would cause fire hazard.Now lets guess which one is telling the truth and which one is a lair.
I would venture to say the first one as has done it before.

One seems to be worried about the motives for your husband working. Want to bet if her husband is not working or has not worked.Bet they are getting a free hand out from government. 

Then that person who can not provide an answer to your question after saying your husband should have stayed in this country instead of going to other country's to help the people. Should have stayed here to get the education . This from the all knowing of wisdom. Yet can't even answer a stupid question as person called it. How many times has this person been out of this country. Seem by the answer she has not even left her town maybe has not even been around the block.
Then the last one knowledge is just pouring out of every pore of said person's body. 
Sorry this one has to be the most uneducated person wonder if one can not understand what it means to do reforesting. Seem she is such a worry wart.
She is worried about four hundred year old trees, and then the four hundred year old trees are cut down. I have never laugh so hard at such a stupid statement by a person who wants others to believe that she is so educated . Maybe she should try reading about how real forest are maintained . Then again seem's learning is not a word she can or want to understand.
They seem to not understand that you started the site as to post about abortions, yet they get upset when you post something. Never mind they act like children who can not understand anything but how to mouth off. 

Now dear friend as you said the other day off my soap boxes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The UWEC orchestra. My son is playing violin. You can see the back of his head pop in and out in the lower right hand corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Womby. I love watching my online shows while knitting. That afghan is really heavy though. I`ve already gone through two circular needles in as many weeks knitting it.
> Getting ready to watch on episode or two of H&A and Neighbours. Then I`m going back to bed. i`ve been up all night throwing up so I don`t feel too good. The only thing I ate yesterday was a handful of hubbys honey roasted peanuts in the evening, so that must`ve been what made me ill. Hubby feels ok though, and he ate more than me.


I hope you start feeling better. Hate throwing up. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Just don't pull one out from the bottom!


That would be the one I would want to read. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, but at least she is "trying." :XD:
> 
> When a "scientist" cannot tell the difference between a man and a woman, when the human specimen speaks about _her_ husband, _her_ opinions, etc., the "scientist" is beyond relevant or thoughtful. I think her sources are fatally flawed and she need to re-consider her theories and start over; forget about the plants. I should have posted the words of the scientists who all told about the FACT there is no global warming caused by humans.
> 
> ...


Love the new avatar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so sorry Yarnie.
> 
> _Father, please bring quick recovery to "Dad" and give him peace, healing and excellent care and the will and hope to be able to return to his center wellness state. I pray, too, for his concerned daughter that she may see his recovery is in your Hands. Please comfort, care for and protect one and all. In Jesus, precious name. Amen_


Amen!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey I refuse to post any more on WOW.
> 
> so just some thoughts as to what I read over there.
> Seems one person claims you would be fined hundreds and thousand of dollars for removing trees by homes. Then the other one claim's that regulations state trees are to be removed with in 30 feet from house. This is because as you said they would cause fire hazard.Now lets guess which one is telling the truth and which one is a lair.
> ...


Beautiful, Yarnie! [thunderous applause] I expect you'll be promoted to the KGB's Planning Commission for this--might even be appointed her Official Foot Rubber. The sky's the limit, sweetheart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Man alive--a blog where folks are under strict orders to fill it with "laughter and inspiration, learning, caring and sharing"? Where's the "happy place" located--Cyberspace Guyana?


No worry of yours.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As the "blog boss" I made the choice that we don't talk about those who are ignorant, liars and have no revelancy in our lives. That is the very reason our blog is the happy place without the intolerant and close-mindedness of those with the agenda to hurt others. We will keep it a place of laughter and inspiration, learning, caring and sharing.
> 
> There are plenty of opportunities for those who wish to read the words of oothers who choose to be hateful, angry and liars many other places. I choose to ignore them on KP now and hope you will as well.
> 
> ...


If my vote counts amongst all ya' other KPers, I 2nd this motion!!!!!!
Georgiegirl


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> Showing your ignorance again, I never called them 50 cent words or commented on the global warming,go back and read the posts.
> I may not have the same level of education as you but I don't try and shove it down everyone's throat as you do. My narrowly defined world as you put it, is just fine with me , I am a woodcarver, knitter, quilter, and craft person, I have worked in a chemical lab for 5 years so keep your upper biological rhetoric to yourself.You do not impress me with big talk about your lab, what viable, meaningful discoveries or contributions to mankind has your lab accomplished?? All I hear is a lot of talk from a pea brain. Go somewhere else if your want to start calling people ignorant , we don't tolerate it here, we show respect to one another ,if you haven't learned that word in your education go look it up.


Well said Karveer. She's this way with the lefties as well. I don't think she's just singling us out, it's just her style. No wonder she spends so much time out in the field practically by herself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If KPG is the boss we would like to identify her by her avatar, so maybe she would use the following


Hey wait a minute here. CB has that honor as she has been called before KPG, Bossy and condescending.

So i think that she should also be awarded the bossest too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> LOL :mrgreen:
> 
> I have a very long way to go yet Jane as you can see. I rather like the reverse side on this afghan too.


Another beautiful afghan in the works. You are truly the Queen of Afghans. Your friend Bill is very fortunate to have such friends as you and your family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mojave said:


> Maybe I owe Karverr an apology as there is a bridge across the chasm. Bush ordered 2 billion dollars per year in cuts to the VA. That directly impacted medical care and on Obama's watch the promised housecleaning has not happened. Plenty of people from both administrations to be held accountable.
> Also a veteran.


The medical care is not in question. It is the administrative area that is causing the problems. Lying about how many patients they see at the hospitals so the administration can receive their bonus for a job well done. Who really is held accountable in government?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Got a call From Brenda, Dad is fine, no broken bones, and was given pain meds. Ambulance brought him home and he was resting and going to sleep when she called. the people who own the home where going to go get him if the ambulance had not brought him home.
> 
> The reason I call it home for him is they only allow 13 people to live there. The staff gets to know them and each one is treated like family.
> 
> ...


Such good news, Yarnie! I'm happy to hear this update. Hopefully, now, you'll rest a little better yourself knowing this.

Those who use their mouths or any weapon formed against us, will not prosper. We can count on it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey I refuse to post any more on WOW.
> 
> so just some thoughts as to what I read over there.
> Seems one person claims you would be fined hundreds and thousand of dollars for removing trees by homes. Then the other one claim's that regulations state trees are to be removed with in 30 feet from house. This is because as you said they would cause fire hazard.Now lets guess which one is telling the truth and which one is a lair.
> ...


They are hard to take.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.ktbs.com/story/25467149/minimum-wage-policy-sends-veterans-packing-from-nursing-homes?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=10141877#.U2xLx5oeCPA.facebook


This is so sickening to read. Unfortunately, we will be hearing the same thing from other areas of the country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey I refuse to post any more on WOW.
> 
> so just some thoughts as to what I read over there.
> Seems one person claims you would be fined hundreds and thousand of dollars for removing trees by homes. Then the other one claim's that regulations state trees are to be removed with in 30 feet from house. This is because as you said they would cause fire hazard.Now lets guess which one is telling the truth and which one is a lair.
> ...


I read a few pages and cannot believe the immature, and idiotic jabs all the Libs on that thread post about everyone except themselves. Talk about living in fear, anger and a bubble.

They never, or at least I've not read, them saying a kind word, thought or positive thing to or about anyone. What do they create anyway except hurt, anger and strife? Seems they jabbed themselves once with their needles, and are blaming everyone for it STILL.

What a way to go through life. No wonder they don't care about an afterlife, they cannot and do not enjoy the one they have now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> If my vote counts amongst all ya' other KPers, I 2nd this motion!!!!!!
> Georgiegirl


Your vote has been noted and recorded. :thumbup:

So sayath the figurehead "boss."

Hey, am I the secretary around here too? I have too many jobs and titles, if so.

Who is going to lend a hand?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey wait a minute here. CB has that honor as she has been called before KPG, Bossy and condescending.
> 
> So i think that she should also be awarded the bossest too.


Oh, dear. Perhaps I should step down and pass the Bossy avatar over to CountryBumpkin.

What is the official word - Denim gang?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gotta love the Libs and Dems who are fighting to raise the minimum wage while not doing anything about job creation.
> 
> They are only hurting the very people AND the middle class who are suffering the most.
> 
> They never learn.


I loved how they got all bent out of shape over the sequester and all the jobs that would be lost. Obama said hundreds of thousands jobs would be lost, Jay Carney said 3/4M jobs would be lost and Harry Reid, who never lies, said 1.5M jobs will be lost. It turns out that ONE job was lost due to the sequester. How's that for liberal math? Too bad they just can't/won't learn.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved how they got all bent out of shape over the sequester and all the jobs that would be lost. Obama said hundreds of thousands jobs would be lost, Jay Carney said 3/4M jobs would be lost and Harry Reid, who never lies, said 1.5M jobs will be lost. It turns out that ONE job was lost due to the sequester. How's that for liberal math? Too bad they just can't/won't learn.


It isn't they "can't" - they refuse to learn, and they cannot tell the truth EVER.

A lie or coverup is their answer to everything seeing they hardly know anything.

They cannot justify their actions or lack thereof, so fall back on lies and stupidity.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Got a call From Brenda, Dad is fine, no broken bones, and was given pain meds. Ambulance brought him home and he was resting and going to sleep when she called. the people who own the home where going to go get him if the ambulance had not brought him home.
> 
> The reason I call it home for him is they only allow 13 people to live there. The staff gets to know them and each one is treated like family.
> 
> ...


Good news Yarnie. Sending hugs to you and your dad.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a couple days catching up to do on KP. Wednesday, I spent 6 hours putting table decorations together for my HS reunion in June. I know it is early, but I have a meeting Monday evening with other planners and need to take one for others to approve. I sat on my family room floor to spread everything out, and with all the crawling around I was sore by the time I finished. 

Then on Thursday, I went to my card club and came home to pot plants for my porch. One new pot is really unusual. It is an antique urinal/bed pan combo. I know, gross, but my Mom scavenged it for me in the early 70's. She was a visiting nurse, and a patient asked her if she could use it as the patient was going to get rid of it. It is brown ceramic and the urinal part is very handy for watering. I put impatiens in it. By the time I finished that project, I was very stiff and sore from moving pots around. I am obviously out-of-shape. 

DH is tilling the main garden area now. I have already put in peas, onions, celery and some lettuce. After the hard winter, I only had sage, chives, and a little oregano left as herbs. I plan to get some additional planting done soon. It is supposed to get into the 40's at night this week with highs in the 60's and 70's. So, I won't put peppers in yet.

Now I need to catch up on all you have been doing and saying. I'll be at church tomorrow, but I'll check back later this evening to see what you are doing. It is a nice sunny day here, and I need to go give DH some attaboys. Hope you all have a great Mother's Day.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

The Washington Post Fact checker gave Obama 4 Pinocchios for his latest lie. 

Obama was speaking at a Dem Congressional Campaign committee fund raiser in LA the other day and said "...the fact that since 2007, they (Republicans) have filibustered about 500 pieces of legislation that would help the middle class just gives you a sense of how opposed they are to any progress."

The Post said "On just about every level, this claim is ridiculous."

The Post said "Looking at the numbers, he might have been able to make a case that Republicans have blocked about 50 bills that he had wanted passed (minimum wage, for example). But instead, he inflated the numbers to such an extent that he even included votes in which he, as Senator, supported a filibuster." The Post noted that Obama referenced 2 years before he was president, when he was voting himself to block votes on legislation. The Post pointed out that "on 8 occasions, he (Obama) voted against ending debate - the very thing he decried in his remarks."

Obama certainly knows how to keep the country divided. So much for even making an attempt to bring the parties together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> If my vote counts amongst all ya' other KPers, I 2nd this motion!!!!!!
> Georgiegirl


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey wait a minute here. CB has that honor as she has been called before KPG, Bossy and condescending.
> 
> So i think that she should also be awarded the bossest too.


 I'll share my title with her.

:lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie Good news on your Dad.
> 
> CB Not so good news for Arkansas, A judge ruled the Homosexual ban unconstitutional.


I know. Doesn't matter if you vote or not. It just gets banned. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so amazing!http://www.lifebuzz.com/tears/#!LUvr4


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sara Palin was right about ObamaCare and Death Panels. She was just wrong about it being something new in the Government Care Sector.
> My hat goes off to the Whistleblowers, and may more feel like doing the right thing and expose more.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is how I do it. Multiply by the number that you would pay.


Two things I like about math:

1. There's more than one way to solve the problem.

2. There really IS a right answer, and the others don't count.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Two things I like about math:
> 
> 1. There's more than one way to solve the problem.
> 
> 2. There really IS a right answer, and the others don't count.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Got a call From Brenda, Dad is fine, no broken bones, and was given pain meds. Ambulance brought him home and he was resting and going to sleep when she called. the people who own the home where going to go get him if the ambulance had not brought him home.
> 
> The reason I call it home for him is they only allow 13 people to live there. The staff gets to know them and each one is treated like family.
> 
> ...


That's good news, Yarnie. I know you must be relieved.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They are hard to take.


Yes.

ig

nore.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes.
> 
> ig
> 
> nore.


Will do!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will do!


Me, too!
:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - a friend sent this to me and it made me think of you. Hope it gives you a chuckle.

http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/1341e46ac3/norwegian-icebreaker-heads-up-the-north-saskatchewan-river


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Your new avatar is just too funny KPG - love it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go ahead, I'll wait. Of course, so shall you, seeing I don't have that authority nor that title here!


Oh, you are too funny--so glad you have returned--Boss!

Avatar fits!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As do I!


OK, OK, I'm the only one who is different on calculations, but remember I don't have much thinking power left!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - a friend sent this to me and it made me think of you. Hope it gives you a chuckle.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/1341e46ac3/norwegian-icebreaker-heads-up-the-north-saskatchewan-river


Oh, Westy, you win the blue ribbon for the pictures! Too funny!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I need to go back out into the field, talk later


Are you picking up Buffalo chips for next winter????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Got a call From Brenda, Dad is fine, no broken bones, and was given pain meds. Ambulance brought him home and he was resting and going to sleep when she called. the people who own the home where going to go get him if the ambulance had not brought him home.
> 
> The reason I call it home for him is they only allow 13 people to live there. The staff gets to know them and each one is treated like family.
> 
> ...


That must be such a relief for you; very thankful your Dad wasn't seriously hurt by the fall.

When DH's grandmother needed assisted living, there was a program like foster care for seniors. A couple got funding for having up to 2 seniors live in their home - they had their own bedrooms and shared a bath. She had dementia so she didn't recognize most of us that visited her, but she was happy and comfortable. I'm not sure if that prgram is still available.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Man alive--a blog where folks are under strict orders to fill it with "laughter and inspiration, learning, caring and sharing"? Where's the "happy place" located--Cyberspace Guyana?


Too bad your bunch don't know how to have fun & enjoy life. Jealousy is widespread so now you have "flogged" to WOW. Aren't your other sites any fun?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Got a call From Brenda, Dad is fine, no broken bones, and was given pain meds. Ambulance brought him home and he was resting and going to sleep when she called. the people who own the home where going to go get him if the ambulance had not brought him home.
> 
> The reason I call it home for him is they only allow 13 people to live there. The staff gets to know them and each one is treated like family.
> 
> ...


Such good news, Yarnie, hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.yarnista.com/blog/2011/12/1/17-things-i-do-not-want-to-knit.html What do y'all say?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your vote has been noted and recorded. :thumbup:
> 
> So sayath the figurehead "boss."
> 
> ...


I make the nomination of Yarnie as secretary as she is a wonderful reporter of the news!

Do I hear a second??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a couple days catching up to do on KP. Wednesday, I spent 6 hours putting table decorations together for my HS reunion in June. I know it is early, but I have a meeting Monday evening with other planners and need to take one for others to approve. I sat on my family room floor to spread everything out, and with all the crawling around I was sore by the time I finished.
> 
> Then on Thursday, I went to my card club and came home to pot plants for my porch. One new pot is really unusual. It is an antique urinal/bed pan combo. I know, gross, but my Mom scavenged it for me in the early 70's. She was a visiting nurse, and a patient asked her if she could use it as the patient was going to get rid of it. It is brown ceramic and the urinal part is very handy for watering. I put impatiens in it. By the time I finished that project, I was very stiff and sore from moving pots around. I am obviously out-of-shape.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great start to your garden season. Your bedpan planter is a perfect example of "re-using", hope you take a pic. I remember seeing a pic of an old toilet used as a planter - it had trailing lobelia in the tank and geraniums in the bowl - definitely a conversation piece.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Beautiful, Yarnie! [thunderous applause] I expect you'll be promoted to the KGB's Planning Commission for this--might even be appointed her Official Foot Rubber. The sky's the limit, sweetheart.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, dear. Perhaps I should step down and pass the Bossy avatar over to CountryBumpkin.
> 
> What is the official word - Denim gang?


Nah, CB is just a loving person not bossy! I vote for you to keep the position of Boss!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll share my title with her.
> 
> :lol:


we can rotate through the whole series --- of course Yarnie will want to start with Miss Perfect :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I read a few pages and cannot believe the immature, and idiotic jabs all the Libs on that thread post about everyone except themselves. Talk about living in fear, anger and a bubble.
> 
> They never, or at least I've not read, them saying a kind word, thought or positive thing to or about anyone. What do they create anyway except hurt, anger and strife? Seems they jabbed themselves once with their needles, and are blaming everyone for it STILL.
> 
> What a way to go through life. No wonder they don't care about an afterlife, they cannot and do not enjoy the one they have now.


Very true, KPG!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a couple days catching up to do on KP. Wednesday, I spent 6 hours putting table decorations together for my HS reunion in June. I know it is early, but I have a meeting Monday evening with other planners and need to take one for others to approve. I sat on my family room floor to spread everything out, and with all the crawling around I was sore by the time I finished.
> 
> Then on Thursday, I went to my card club and came home to pot plants for my porch. One new pot is really unusual. It is an antique urinal/bed pan combo. I know, gross, but my Mom scavenged it for me in the early 70's. She was a visiting nurse, and a patient asked her if she could use it as the patient was going to get rid of it. It is brown ceramic and the urinal part is very handy for watering. I put impatiens in it. By the time I finished that project, I was very stiff and sore from moving pots around. I am obviously out-of-shape.
> 
> ...


All of us gardeners, esp. those in the northern climates, are discovering how much out of shape we've become over the winter. :XD: :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so amazing!http://www.lifebuzz.com/tears/#!LUvr4


I never would have thought tears would be so unique. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - a friend sent this to me and it made me think of you. Hope it gives you a chuckle.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/1341e46ac3/norwegian-icebreaker-heads-up-the-north-saskatchewan-river


Cute.  :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie Good news on your Dad.
> 
> CB Not so good news for Arkansas, A judge ruled the Homosexual ban unconstitutional.


No, but-------


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.yarnista.com/blog/2011/12/1/17-things-i-do-not-want-to-knit.html What do y'all say?


That was funny (especially the one she couldn't come up with a name for) - and no, I wouldn't want to knit any of those either. I've seen a few things I could add to the list too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, but-------


He is the one that started it here. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Look what KPG did to her tree.  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152371063649886&set=a.10151786607849886.1073741826.296355979885&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I make the nomination of Yarnie as secretary as she is a wonderful reporter of the news!
> 
> Do I hear a second??


I second it! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nah, CB is just a loving person not bossy! I vote for you to keep the position of Boss!


Oh gee thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a couple days catching up to do on KP. Wednesday, I spent 6 hours putting table decorations together for my HS reunion in June. I know it is early, but I have a meeting Monday evening with other planners and need to take one for others to approve. I sat on my family room floor to spread everything out, and with all the crawling around I was sore by the time I finished.
> 
> Then on Thursday, I went to my card club and came home to pot plants for my porch. One new pot is really unusual. It is an antique urinal/bed pan combo. I know, gross, but my Mom scavenged it for me in the early 70's. She was a visiting nurse, and a patient asked her if she could use it as the patient was going to get rid of it. It is brown ceramic and the urinal part is very handy for watering. I put impatiens in it. By the time I finished that project, I was very stiff and sore from moving pots around. I am obviously out-of-shape.
> 
> ...


You are a very busy person. I know what the enamelware urinal looks like. I have a friend that sells antiques too. She uses her bed pan for a magazine rack. I have several enamel potties. The slop jar or chamber pot . I bet it looks cute. I love to re-purpose things too. You got my vote on using it for a planter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look what KPG did to her tree.  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152371063649886&set=a.10151786607849886.1073741826.296355979885&type=1&theater


She does know how to use electricity doesn't she? :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> All of us gardeners, esp. those in the northern climates, are discovering how much out of shape we've become over the winter. :XD: :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I never would have thought tears would be so unique. Thanks for posting.


That post was amazing.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Too bad your bunch don't know how to have fun & enjoy life. Jealousy is widespread so now you have "flogged" to WOW. Aren't your other sites any fun?


man I love the pic


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I make the nomination of Yarnie as secretary as she is a wonderful reporter of the news!
> 
> Do I hear a second??


me,me,me I second that


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> All of us gardeners, esp. those in the northern climates, are discovering how much out of shape we've become over the winter. :XD: :wink:


Tell me about it; did five hours packing for a fair and then three outside pruning, raking and picking up the winter's leaves and past growth.

Now, again, I cannot move, and I'm not finished.

Sigh ....


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> we can rotate through the whole series --- of course Yarnie will want to start with Miss Perfect :XD:


I want to be little miss naughty


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell me about it; did five hours packing for a fair and then three outside pruning, raking and picking up the winter's leaves and past growth.
> 
> Now, again, I cannot move, and I'm not finished.
> 
> Sigh ....


You did A LOT! Wow!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look what KPG did to her tree.  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152371063649886&set=a.10151786607849886.1073741826.296355979885&type=1&theater


Ugh, I'm so embarrassed. I was going for red, white and blue, and got pink instead. The tree is fried, so no more practicing unless I give the shock treatment to one of the trees in the woods.

Hmmmm .....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh gee thanks.


and what does that make me?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> I want to be little miss naughty


 :-D ok, you will be.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You did A LOT! Wow!


It is depressing knowing what still needs to be done though. So, I look at the flock, azaleas, and Redbud tree and cheer myself up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m embarrassed to admit it, but this is me


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell me about it; did five hours packing for a fair and then three outside pruning, raking and picking up the winter's leaves and past growth.
> 
> Now, again, I cannot move, and I'm not finished.
> 
> Sigh ....


I know what you mean, I went out planted another row of cucumbers then dug 12 post holes for the corners of the fence I'm having to build around the garden, have had too many offers to help pick tomatoes, just kidding Yarnie.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D ok, you will be.


oh thanks boss lady


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is depressing knowing what still needs to be done though. So, I look at the flock, azaleas, and Redbud tree and cheer myself up.


We are in the same boat. Worked hard today outside. We feel we are getting too old to keep this up...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I want to be little miss naughty


You can't be missy anything you are a boy. You will have to be little mister naughty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m embarrassed to admit it, but this is me


Scoot over over so am I.  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are in the same boat. Worked hard today outside. We feel we are getting too old to keep this up...


We are not too old just out of shape. Will make us stronger. Don't give up yet. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so amazing!http://www.lifebuzz.com/tears/#!LUvr4


amazing is right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - a friend sent this to me and it made me think of you. Hope it gives you a chuckle.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/1341e46ac3/norwegian-icebreaker-heads-up-the-north-saskatchewan-river


oh yes i am still laughing. But do wish he has a hat on it is cold when you break ice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> we can rotate through the whole series --- of course Yarnie will want to start with Miss Perfect :XD:


You mean you really do think oh my gosh someone really can see me as I really am. Perfect. I so need that for my Adv. :shock: :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are not too old just out of shape. Will make us stronger. Don't give up yet. ;-)


We are not out of shape. We exercise a lot all through the winter. This place takes a ton of work... Too much for us. If you saw what we do, you would understand... We are thinking of moving because of all the work...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> we can rotate through the whole series --- of course Yarnie will want to start with Miss Perfect :XD:


Tell me how to make larger and copy to my Adv.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Very true, KPG!


beautiful Jayne.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> All of us gardeners, esp. those in the northern climates, are discovering how much out of shape we've become over the winter. :XD: :wink:


What shape are you out of. I am sure there is a store for that. Just have to find the shape we want and need.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Tell me about it; did five hours packing for a fair and then three outside pruning, raking and picking up the winter's leaves and past growth.
> 
> Now, again, I cannot move, and I'm not finished.
> 
> Sigh ....


I found, through many yrs of experience, that the best way to fight this 'out of shape' feeling is to just keep moving, do not rest for a long period of time (such as days). Eventually you'll overcome the discomfort and get used to working through the aches and pains. :XD:  :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is depressing knowing what still needs to be done though. So, I look at the flock, azaleas, and Redbud tree and cheer myself up.


Is your Redbud a tree or more of a bush size? Is it through blooming? We used to have a Redbud but an early snowstorm brought it down. Nice tree.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m embarrassed to admit it, but this is me


Wendy, I find it hard to believe. You, messy? Never! You are so organized.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Tell me how to make larger and copy to my Adv.


Check your email Yarnie, I sent you the jpg file so you can save it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are not out of shape. We exercise a lot all through the winter. This place takes a ton of work... Too much for us. If you saw what we do, you would understand... We are thinking of moving because of all the work...


As you get older, you reach the point of,
' Why should we do all this work around the place, get a condo and have more leisure time.' 
DH reached that point a while ago, but I'm holding him back. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Before I say goodnight, I would like to wish all of you who are mothers a Happy Mothers' Day! 
Hope it's an easy day for you with not much physical exertion (don't work!)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Check your email Yarnie, I sent you the jpg file so you can save it.


ok.

but I did get one I like I am now little miss fun.But a girl must change her image now and then


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> As you get older, you reach the point of,
> ' Why should we do all this work around the place, get a condo and have more leisure time.'
> DH reached that point a while ago, but I'm holding him back. :XD:


DH isn't ready for a condo just yet, but he has been talking a lot more often about moving into town where it just yard instead of acreage. Didn't help matters when the lawn tractor broke down a couple days ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Before I say goodnight, I would like to wish all of you who are mothers a Happy Mothers' Day!
> Hope it's an easy day for you with not much physical exertion (don't work!)


Happy Mother's Day to you too Jokim. Have you gor something special planned?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> ok.
> 
> but I did get one I like I am now little miss fun.But a girl must change her image now and then


 :thumbup: She's a cutie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did it thanks WCK


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh oh guess what I received for Mothers Day, from youngest son and new daughter in law a beautiful vase of flowers, and oh wonderful chocolate covered strawberries, I mean white milk and dark chocolate huge strawberries. with little hearts sprinkled on them. No have not tasted that is for tomorrow.

Tomorrow oldest son and and daughter in law are taking me out to brunch. 

After everything that has happen in the last couple of days will be nice to munch berries and eat out. 

Nite all. Thanks WC kitty, your the best.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is early:

Happy mothers day all, and to all who have lost their mom's hope it is a day with good memories of the love your mom gave you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh guess what I received for Mothers Day, from youngest son and new daughter in law a beautiful vase of flowers, and oh wonderful chocolate covered strawberries, I mean white milk and dark chocolate huge strawberries. with little hearts sprinkled on them. No have not tasted that is for tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow oldest son and and daughter in law are taking me out to brunch.
> 
> ...


Night Yarnie; enjoy your special day tomorrow!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - a friend sent this to me and it made me think of you. Hope it gives you a chuckle.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/1341e46ac3/norwegian-icebreaker-heads-up-the-north-saskatchewan-river


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I posted some new hats in the Pictures section (I've never posted there before). 2 are from Woolly Wormhead patterns and 2 are my designs.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258622-1.html


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.yarnista.com/blog/2011/12/1/17-things-i-do-not-want-to-knit.html What do y'all say?


So funny!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I make the nomination of Yarnie as secretary as she is a wonderful reporter of the news!
> 
> Do I hear a second??


Second!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was funny (especially the one she couldn't come up with a name for) - and no, I wouldn't want to knit any of those either. I've seen a few things I could add to the list too.


I'm with you. That cracked me up when she wrote "Or this" and couldn't name it - and then the picture. I'm still giggling over that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> I want to be little miss naughty


Excellent choice - I'm voting for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ok.
> 
> but I did get one I like I am now little miss fun.But a girl must change her image now and then


I think Little Miss Perfect suits you just fine!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh guess what I received for Mothers Day, from youngest son and new daughter in law a beautiful vase of flowers, and oh wonderful chocolate covered strawberries, I mean white milk and dark chocolate huge strawberries. with little hearts sprinkled on them. No have not tasted that is for tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow oldest son and and daughter in law are taking me out to brunch.
> 
> ...


Enjoy, Yarnie! Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I posted some new hats in the Pictures section (I've never posted there before). 2 are from Woolly Wormhead patterns and 2 are my designs.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258622-1.html


Lovely work, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Busy day - birthday party - fashion show was just great! My DS emceed - he's so funny. DIL and friends helped the girls with makeup - oh, such beauties at ages 8 and 9! Lots of fun. 

Soccer game - lost. GS not happy = didn't get to play much. I don't know why.

Then birthday dinner out.

My mizzable cold wants me to lie down and take it easy. I think tomorrow I'll skip the activities and spend Mother's Day on the couch.


Happy Mother's Day to all!

Sweet dreams - and good night.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> As you get older, you reach the point of,
> ' Why should we do all this work around the place, get a condo and have more leisure time.'
> DH reached that point a while ago, but I'm holding him back. :XD:


That is where we are right now. We do everything here and it is becoming a burden.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh guess what I received for Mothers Day, from youngest son and new daughter in law a beautiful vase of flowers, and oh wonderful chocolate covered strawberries, I mean white milk and dark chocolate huge strawberries. with little hearts sprinkled on them. No have not tasted that is for tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow oldest son and and daughter in law are taking me out to brunch.
> 
> ...


Have fun!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice, Joey - Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Busy day - birthday party - fashion show was just great! My DS emceed - he's so funny. DIL and friends helped the girls with makeup - oh, such beauties at ages 8 and 9! Lots of fun.
> 
> Soccer game - lost. GS not happy = didn't get to play much. I don't know why.
> 
> ...


I hope you have a much needed rest on the couch today after all of you fun yesterday. Happy Mother's Day to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh guess what I received for Mothers Day, from youngest son and new daughter in law a beautiful vase of flowers, and oh wonderful chocolate covered strawberries, I mean white milk and dark chocolate huge strawberries. with little hearts sprinkled on them. No have not tasted that is for tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow oldest son and and daughter in law are taking me out to brunch.
> 
> ...


Thats sweet. Enjoy the brunch with your family. HMD


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I posted some new hats in the Pictures section (I've never posted there before). 2 are from Woolly Wormhead patterns and 2 are my designs.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258622-1.html


Nice work WCK. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to everyone that is a mother. Hugs for the ones that are not. We are taking my mother out to lunch today. So everyone enjoy your special day. LOVE!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all mothers and to everyone who has or had a mother. Where would we be without the sacrifice our mothers made for us? From the safety of her womb, to the firmness of her teaching, to the warmth of her love...she is our first blessing and a lasting gift from God.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Will catch-up on reading later as DD is preparing lunch. Chat later.

Uglies are out in full force--Wowzer is already on KP as cannot post to her--fun as poor Admin keeps busy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all mothers and to everyone who has or had a mother. Where would we be without the sacrifice our mothers made for us? From the safety of her womb, to the firmness of her teaching, to the warmth of her love...she is our first blessing and a lasting gift from God.


You said it beautifully. Our mothers are always with us, even when they are gone from this life.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will catch-up on reading later as DD is preparing lunch. Chat later.
> 
> Uglies are out in full force--Wowzer is already on KP as cannot post to her--fun as poor Admin keeps busy!


Add yourself to their To Do list, Janeway--I've just reported your posts about Maid.

Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Mother's Day to everyone that is a mother. Hugs for the ones that are not. We are taking my mother out to lunch today. So everyone enjoy your special day. LOVE!


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Add yourself to their To Do list, Janeway--I've just reported your posts about Maid.
> 
> Enjoy your lunch.


I thought you ladies had learned your lesson. Making fun of someone's illness is cruel, and I remember distinctly reading those posts from the past and know it happened.

It might be a good idea for you to be reported if you keep up this cruel "banter."


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day!!!!
&#127799;&#127801;&#128144;&#127800;&#127802;&#128144;&#127799;&#127801;

Hope everyone enjoys the day!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.yarnista.com/blog/2011/12/1/17-things-i-do-not-want-to-knit.html What do y'all say?


Oh my, those are dreadful!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought you ladies had learned your lesson. Making fun of someone's illness is cruel, and I remember distinctly reading those posts from the past and know it happened.
> 
> It might be a good idea for you to be reported if you keep up this cruel "banter."


Maybe so--but accusing someone of obscene sexual acts and then murder to cover it up (as Janeway has done) goes beyond anything we've seen up to this point.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I posted some new hats in the Pictures section (I've never posted there before). 2 are from Woolly Wormhead patterns and 2 are my designs.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258622-1.html


Those are lovely! I'm gonna have to knit more hats! Working on a fish hat for my son.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! Happy Mother's Day! The Sun is shining and it is 53' Maybe Spring has Sprung!


Oh! You are lucky! 32 and snow here! Enjoy some sunshine for me!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Mother's Day to you too Jokim. Have you gor something special planned?


Just popping in for a sec. before DD and SIL come over to make hamburgers and hot dogs w/fixins for dinner.
That's what's planned for today. BIL and SIL are also coming, because MIL is with us. Made breakfast for the three of us this am. Eggs, potatoes and meat, plus blueberry muffins. That's enough. Usually don't eat breakfast. Today is special. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What shape are you out of. I am sure there is a store for that. Just have to find the shape we want and need.


Oh, would that there were a store for that! :XD:  :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Oh, would that there were a store for that! :XD:  :thumbup:


To all you wonderful ladies on here that have become good friends to me , I want to wish everyone of you a happy mothers day.

Also even the nasties have some mothers on their side of the fence, I wish them a happy mothers day to.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe so--but accusing someone of obscene sexual acts and then murder to cover it up (as Janeway has done) goes beyond anything we've seen up to this point.


I distinctly remember a bunch of you nasties, back when I had my puppy as my avatar that several accused me of having an obscene acts with her. Admin was kind enough to remove them and get the names of the offenders and told me if they make anymore comments like these they would be removed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day to all the fantastic Moms!

This is a special day; enjoy your Mom with a personal visit today if you can, particularly if she is still on earth with you.

My Mom died on this date, but I had a beautiful visit with her today.

Be Blessed!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day my friends, Enjoy the day with your family, friends or just with yourself. It's all good. 
Jokim, We are having grilled hamburgers too. After the long winter the first grill party is Always the best.
Have the best of times today.
Gali


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - a friend sent this to me and it made me think of you. Hope it gives you a chuckle.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/1341e46ac3/norwegian-icebreaker-heads-up-the-north-saskatchewan-river


WCK, that is too funny.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look what KPG did to her tree.  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152371063649886&set=a.10151786607849886.1073741826.296355979885&type=1&theater


That must have been painful. No wonder she was hurting all over.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I posted some new hats in the Pictures section (I've never posted there before). 2 are from Woolly Wormhead patterns and 2 are my designs.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258622-1.html


Nice hats. I like the Mayrose best. I think it would be flattering to just about everyone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> That is where we are right now. We do everything here and it is becoming a burden.


I felt that way about my place, so I just to the absolute minimum with the flower beds. I much prefer to be out camping and kayaking. Seems like you and DH have a decision to make.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe so--but accusing someone of obscene sexual acts and then murder to cover it up (as Janeway has done) goes beyond anything we've seen up to this point.


So according to you, Vocal Lisa's disgusting ranting to Wombat wasn't over the top? At least Admin thought so and dealt with her.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I hope you`re all having a wonderful day today - you all deserve it
&#9829;


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Here you go Janie:

Susanmos2000 's response to Yarnie - 

April 5, 2013 at 22:45:27 Smoking and Obamacare #6

"Feel a seizure coming on, Yarnie? Why not loosen your collar and put a pencil between your teeth just to be safe?

Another liar and disgusting person, no more needs to be said.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> To all you wonderful ladies on here that have become good friends to me , I want to wish everyone of you a happy mothers day.
> 
> Also even the nasties have some mothers on their side of the fence, I wish them a happy mothers day to.


Amen


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you go Janie:
> 
> Susanmos2000 's response to Yarnie -
> 
> ...


Cruelty - terrible to let your anger get the best of you like that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you go Janie:
> 
> Susanmos2000 's response to Yarnie -
> 
> ...


Sorry dear--I see nothing there about telling Yarnie to "enjoy her seizure", no mention made of the torrent of obscenity Yarnie unleashed upon us prior to my comment, and nothing at all about the subsequent apology I publically issued to the woman.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cruelty - terrible to let your anger get the best of you like that.


So true, Bonnie


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

The whole business was very sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Those are lovely! I'm gonna have to knit more hats! Working on a fish hat for my son.


I made the fish hat as a pillow for my oldest gs. He loved it. Used double thread and larger needles. It was fun to make. Show us a pic when you are finished.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I felt that way about my place, so I just to the absolute minimum with the flower beds. I much prefer to be out camping and kayaking. Seems like you and DH have a decision to make.


Yes we do. We are contemplating downsizing and moving.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just popping in for a sec. before DD and SIL come over to make hamburgers and hot dogs w/fixins for dinner.
> That's what's planned for today. BIL and SIL are also coming, because MIL is with us. Made breakfast for the three of us this am. Eggs, potatoes and meat, plus blueberry muffins. That's enough. Usually don't eat breakfast. Today is special. :thumbup: :wink:


Hope you had a good time. You are a special lady. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the fantastic Moms!
> 
> This is a special day; enjoy your Mom with a personal visit today if you can, particularly if she is still on earth with you.
> 
> ...


I miss my mother soooo much.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Your statement is just as disgusting.


Joeysomma,

You are right. Disgusting. She should go away for good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry dear--I see nothing there about telling Yarnie to "enjoy her seizure", no mention made of the torrent of obscenity Yarnie unleashed upon us prior to my comment, and nothing at all about the subsequent apology I publically issued to the woman.


I think everyone needs to report this evil person. She is nothing but a trouble maker. Everyone report her.
Sad that a person has to take a holiday where we honor our Mothers and turn it into a hate fest. :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry dear--I see nothing there about telling Yarnie to "enjoy her seizure", no mention made of the torrent of obscenity Yarnie unleashed upon us prior to my comment, and nothing at all about the subsequent apology I publically issued to the woman.


Now you're justifying your comment? Typical. I wasn't replying to any apology you might have given. I was replying to your lying about making the comment to Yarnie. No, you didn't say she should enjoy the seizure, but what you did write was disgusting. What you did write shows your character.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I miss my mother soooo much.


Hugs Lukelucy. Must be very hard.
I am blessed to still have my mother. She has helped me so much with my kids . When my dh got hurt her and my daddy kept them for months at a time while we were in hospitals and rehab. I can't imagine not having her to lean on. I dread the day. This is month my daddy died so I am thinking about him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I say if you don't want to chat in a friendly manner, please find a place that enjoys debate, angry jabs, and arguments and go there. Leave us in peace, please, because that is what we want on here.

We have lovely Mother's Day posts interspersed with angry re-hashing of bad times past. They don't go together very well.

It's pretty obvious who wants to enjoy friendly conversation and who wants to stir up trouble. The posts tell us. Look at all the flowers and friendly Mother's Day greetings. And the other stuff.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I say if you don't want to chat in a friendly manner, please find a place that enjoys debate, angry jabs, and arguments and go there. Leave us in peace, please, because that is what we want on here.
> 
> We have lovely Mother's Day posts interspersed with angry re-hashing of bad times past. They don't go together very well.


No, they don't--but Janeway began this by hurling obscene comments at Maid and then justifying it by bringing up the episode with Yarnie. In light of the fact that Yarnie also told me on that occasion to "stick it up your a---- B-tch" [bad words bleeped for the sake of decency] I thought my response at the time was pretty low-key.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think everyone needs to report this evil person. She is nothing but a trouble maker. Everyone report her.
> Sad that a person has to take a holiday where we honor our Mothers and turn it into a hate fest. :thumbdown:


Thank you, CB. You and your words are so respected by me. You have hit home.

I will try to continue - I hope everyone had a GREAT Mother's Day. I wish I lived close enough to my mom's grave to visit. Oh, how I miss her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now you're justifying your comment? Typical. I wasn't replying to any apology you might have given. I was replying to your lying about making the comment to Yarnie. No, you didn't say she should enjoy the seizure, but what you did write was disgusting. What you did write shows your character.


Solo,

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hugs Lukelucy. Must be very hard.
> I am blessed to still have my mother. She has helped me so much with my kids . When my dh got hurt her and my daddy kept them for months at a time while we were in hospitals and rehab. I can't imagine not having her to lean on. I dread the day. This is month my daddy died so I am thinking about him.


I am so with you, CB. But, I really believe that 1) Their time is their time - I know that sounds crazy and 2) They are watching over us. They are there in a different way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hugs Lukelucy. Must be very hard.
> I am blessed to still have my mother. She has helped me so much with my kids . When my dh got hurt her and my daddy kept them for months at a time while we were in hospitals and rehab. I can't imagine not having her to lean on. I dread the day. This is month my daddy died so I am thinking about him.


I forgot. Hugs to you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I say if you don't want to chat in a friendly manner, please find a place that enjoys debate, angry jabs, and arguments and go there. Leave us in peace, please, because that is what we want on here.
> 
> We have lovely Mother's Day posts interspersed with angry re-hashing of bad times past. They don't go together very well.
> 
> It's pretty obvious who wants to enjoy friendly conversation and who wants to stir up trouble. The posts tell us. Look at all the flowers and friendly Mother's Day greetings. And the other stuff.


Bon,

What you wrote is SO well said. Thank you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My love and prayers to those without their Mothers today - myself included. It will be 5 years next month and I still think about her every day.
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I forgot. Hugs to you!


 :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, they don't--but Janeway began this by hurling obscene comments at Maid and then justifying it by bringing up the episode with Yarnie. In light of the fact that Yarnie also told me on that occasion to "stick it up your a---- B-tch" [bad words bleeped for the sake of decency] I thought my response at the time was pretty low-key.


Since it happened on another thread, possibly a good while ago, how about handling it over there instead of here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am so with you, CB. But, I really believe that 1) Their time is their time - I know that sounds crazy and 2) They are watching over us. They are there in a different way.


I agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> What you wrote is SO well said. Thank you!


And thank you, LL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My love and prayers to those without their Mothers today - myself included. It will be 5 years next month and I still think about her every day.
> ♥♥♥♥


That is so true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hugs Lukelucy. Must be very hard.
> I am blessed to still have my mother. She has helped me so much with my kids . When my dh got hurt her and my daddy kept them for months at a time while we were in hospitals and rehab. I can't imagine not having her to lean on. I dread the day. This is month my daddy died so I am thinking about him.


You truly are blessed to still have your mother,and I'm sure she feels the same way about being here with you. You really appreciate what she and your Dad did to help you, and that must mean a lot to her. You're a sweetheart, CB.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Since it happened on another thread, possibly a good while ago, how about handling it over there instead of here.


I would have been glad to, Bonnie--alas Soloway gave in the urge to bring it over here by re-posting my advice to Yarnie _sans_ Yarnie's absolutely vile words to me. As I said earlier, this isn't an episode that I enjoy rehashing--but it annoys me to no end when Soloway, LL, and especially CB (who was on the scene at the time urging Yarnie to calm down) twist it to suit their own purposes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I would have been glad to, Bonnie--alas Soloway gave in the urge to bring it over here by re-posting my advice to Yarnie _sans_ Yarnie's absolutely vile words to me. As I said earlier, this isn't an episode that I enjoy rehashing--but it annoys me to no end when Soloway, LL, and especially CB (who was on the scene at the time urging Yarnie to calm down) twist it to suit their own purposes.


 I wasn't even online that night at the time. You are the twisted one. I never saw the post about Yarnie saying anything. Do you have such a miserable life that you have to go all over the internet spreading your hate? You know the others that have done that are gone. Your time is coming to be banned to. Just keep it up. We are not the only ones reading your post. You will reap what you are sowing . No one likes a trouble makers and hater.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Some excellent advice from my all time fave actor James Woods.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wasn't even online that night at the time. You are the twisted one. I never saw the post about Yarnie saying anything. Do you have such a miserable life that you have to go all over the internet spreading your hate? You know the others that have done that are gone. Your time is coming to be banned to. Just keep it up. We are not the only ones reading your post. You will reap what you are sowing . No one likes a trouble makers and hater.


*sigh* yes, you were, CB. I really don't want to go through it all again, but since you insist...It's unfortunate that you feel the need to make threats when confronted with hard evidence.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My love and prayers to those without their Mothers today - myself included. It will be 5 years next month and I still think about her every day.
> ♥♥♥♥


Thank you, WendyBee. I needed this. I have been very sad today. It started a couple of days ago in anticipation...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And thank you, LL!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> *sigh* yes, you were, CB. I really don't want to go through it all again, but since you insist...It's unfortunate that you feel the need to make threats when confronted with hard evidence.


Patty was my witness. I had talked to her earlier and told her my gs was here.Apr 5, 13 22:50:18
BrattyPatty
a regular here
Joined: May 2, 11
Messages: 9354
Feedback: 15/100.0%
Location: USA

Country Bumpkins is entertaining her 10 year old grandson tonight. She probably won't be back on for a while.

If ignorance is bliss then republicans must be orgasmic.
My post for right now . May11,2014 So when I said it about the cookiesit was later. I was off line just like I said. Truth is not in you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wasn't even online that night at the time. You are the twisted one. I never saw the post about Yarnie saying anything. Do you have such a miserable life that you have to go all over the internet spreading your hate? You know the others that have done that are gone. Your time is coming to be banned to. Just keep it up. We are not the only ones reading your post. You will reap what you are sowing . No one likes a trouble makers and hater.


I was not there, either. I don't know what she is talking about, CB. Lies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> *sigh* yes, you were, CB. I really don't want to go through it all again, but since you insist...It's unfortunate that you feel the need to make threats when confronted with hard evidence.


CB, your reply was full of kindness and good intent. It is time to ignore this person in earnest. She is nothing but a trouble maker. Ignore posts!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Patty was my witness. I had talked to her earlier and told her my gs was here.Apr 5, 13 22:50:18
> BrattyPatty
> a regular here
> Joined: May 2, 11
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, your reply was full of kindness and good intent. It is time to ignore this person in earnest. She is nothing but a trouble maker. Ignore posts!


I am Lukelucy. You are right I will ignore that angry persons lies. She is not worthy of my time. Thanks and hugs friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am Lukelucy. You are right I will ignore that angry persons lies. She is not worthy of my time. Thanks and hugs friend. :thumbup:


♥♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> ♥♥♥


♥♥♥


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Patty was my witness. I had talked to her earlier and told her my gs was here.Apr 5, 13 22:50:18
> BrattyPatty
> a regular here
> Joined: May 2, 11
> ...


Sorry, CB. I'm not going to debate the validity of KP's time stamps or the order in which the posts go up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, CB. I'm not going to debate the validity of KP's time stamps or the order in which the posts go up.


Go away.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Add yourself to their To Do list, Janeway--I've just reported your posts about Maid.
> 
> Enjoy your lunch.


Thanks as I have reported you for your nasty words to me! Yes, I did enjoy my lunch.

Your Maid (Seattle) is yours you can have her!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

All of you should report Susan as she said she reported me! She won't leave peacefully!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Go away.


Sorry, LL. No. I don't mind taking responsibility for things I've said, but I will not be slandered by CB's untruths.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I have reported you for your nasty words to me! Yes, I did enjoy my lunch.
> 
> Your Maid (Seattle) is yours you can have her!


Ah, Janeway. Welcome back. I'm sure you did enjoy your lunch knowing what a fine kettle of fish you'd stirred up back on the site.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe so--but accusing someone of obscene sexual acts and then murder to cover it up (as Janeway has done) goes beyond anything we've seen up to this point.


News break! I did not accuse her of anything as she has openly said she has been everywhere done everything. She did say she had an abortion--true fact!

You told Yarnie to put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure, but you continually deny it. How bad is that? Yarnie cannot help her illness!

How about you or one of your friends who constantly tell me to get off my Oxygen cord! Talk about being cruel! I cannot help my illness either!

But you think I'm bad?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ah, Janeway. Welcome back. I'm sure you did enjoy your lunch knowing what a fine kettle of fish you'd stirred up back on the site.


Leave me alone!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, LL. No. I don't mind taking responsibility for things I've said, but I will not be slandered by CB's untruths.


CB did not slander you, but Damemary slandered my race by saying she now knows what tribe I'm from! Talk about racism!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I thought this story of mono mono twins born was to sweet not to show.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie isn't it funny the way some people spin things around? They tell someone to bite a pencil while she is having a seizure and I am the villain for coming online to say everyone calm down after it was all over with. Guess she doesn't know that someone can post something to someone and it is later than the original posting. Me thinks she should have taken a walk with her family instead of sitting here making posts to make her look so rotten. Bless her heart.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> News break! I did not accuse her of anything as she has openly said she has been everywhere done everything. She did say she had an abortion--true fact!
> 
> You told Yarnie to put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure, but you continually deny it. How bad is that? Yarnie cannot help her illness!
> 
> ...


I think your post to Maid was very bad. It was hurtful to her, personally. It was hurtful to women who have had abortions and perhaps come to regret them, to women who have been sexually exploited--and it was especially hateful on Mother's Day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I thought this story of mono mono twins born was to sweet not to show.


Do you have a link?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hope you`re all having a wonderful day today - you all deserve it
> ♥


Thank you Wendy as this is lovely!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB did not slander you, but Damemary slandered my race by saying she now knows what tribe I'm from! Talk about racism!


How in the world is that slander? We all know what tribe you're from because you've said so--many times. And if you're angry at Dame, why did you attack Maid instead?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I distinctly remember a bunch of you nasties, back when I had my puppy as my avatar that several accused me of having an obscene acts with her. Admin was kind enough to remove them and get the names of the offenders and told me if they make anymore comments like these they would be removed.


Yes, I remember that remark Karverr, so sad. Susan is making what I said about Maid worse than what I said!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you go Janie:
> 
> Susanmos2000 's response to Yarnie -
> 
> ...


Solo, page please as it should be posted with page # for all to read!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I remember that remark Karverr, so sad. Susan is making what I said about Maid worse than what I said!


Well, why not tell us exactly what you did say? It can't possibly be any worse than what people are imagining.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I distinctly remember a bunch of you nasties, back when I had my puppy as my avatar that several accused me of having an obscene acts with her. Admin was kind enough to remove them and get the names of the offenders and told me if they make anymore comments like these they would be removed.


Karverr, you are such a gentleman & I have the utmost respect for you. Thank you for serving our country for the peace I continue to enjoy.

Glad you are one of my friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the fantastic Moms!
> 
> This is a special day; enjoy your Mom with a personal visit today if you can, particularly if she is still on earth with you.
> 
> ...


Thank you dear sweet lady, hope you have enjoyed the day. Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry dear--I see nothing there about telling Yarnie to "enjoy her seizure", no mention made of the torrent of obscenity Yarnie unleashed upon us prior to my comment, and nothing at all about the subsequent apology I publically issued to the woman.


You continue to call the pot whatever color you want, but cruelty is cruel!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You continue to call the pot whatever color you want, but cruelty is cruel!


So true, Janeway. Yarnie's words were especially cruel that day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My love and prayers to those without their Mothers today - myself included. It will be 5 years next month and I still think about her every day.
> ♥♥♥♥


Wendy, you always come up with the best pictures--thank you dear friend.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I miss my mother soooo much.


Me too Lucy as she was such an inspiration to me until she passed away. The other day, I found something she had written & I put it up to my face to hug.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Our turn for tornados tonight. One on the ground 30 miles away, heading towards us. I called all my kids, made sure they were near shelter. The air is green. It feels right. Prayers, please?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, they don't--but Janeway began this by hurling obscene comments at Maid and then justifying it by bringing up the episode with Yarnie. In light of the fact that Yarnie also told me on that occasion to "stick it up your a---- B-tch" [bad words bleeped for the sake of decency] I thought my response at the time was pretty low-key.


Why are you on this site--go away you are not wanted here. Can't Maid defend herself? Why are you interfering in her affairs anyway?

What I say to Maid is absolutely "none" of your business!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too Lucy as she was such an inspiration to me until she passed away. The other day, I found something she had written & I put it up to my face to hug.


I feel how you felt hugging what she had written. I saved my mother's shoes so I can remember the shape of her feet...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Our turn for tornados tonight. One on the ground 30 miles away, heading towards us. I called all my kids, made sure they were near shelter. The air is green. It feels right. Prayers, please?


Praying for you. Please keep us posted and tell us when you are safe.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Praying for you. Please keep us posted and tell us when you are safe.


Thank you! I will!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie isn't it funny the way some people spin things around? They tell someone to bite a pencil while she is having a seizure and I am the villain for coming online to say everyone calm down after it was all over with. Guess she doesn't know that someone can post something to someone and it is later than the original posting. Me thinks she should have taken a walk with her family instead of sitting here making posts to make her look so rotten. Bless her heart.


Yes, CB, Susan didn't have a good day so she came to this thread to accuse all of us of bad things when she is far worse than our entire group put together!

Sorry you have caught the blunt of her nastiness! Hugs dear lady.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too Lucy as she was such an inspiration to me until she passed away. The other day, I found something she had written & I put it up to my face to hug.


That is the way I feel about my daddy. Last week we went to his grave. I could have fell on top of his grave and cried like a baby. It will 7 years the 21 of this month. He is buried along beside my grandmother and grandfather and their parents. I could have lost it but 2 of my grands were with me. His death really stabs me in my heart still.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Tornado warning for us. Going downstairs. Ttyl!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, CB, Susan didn't have a good day so she came to this thread to accuse all of us of bad things when she is far worse than our entire group put together!
> 
> Sorry you have caught the blunt of her nastiness! Hugs dear lady.


She must have. I just look at the source. 
No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
And every tongue which rises against you in judgment
You shall condemn.
This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord,
And their righteousness is from Me,
Says the Lord.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Tornado warning for us. Going downstairs. Ttyl!


Praying for safety in the Name of Jesus for you! Prayers for your children too. Lord I pray angels around our friend in Christ.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Our turn for tornados tonight. One on the ground 30 miles away, heading towards us. I called all my kids, made sure they were near shelter. The air is green. It feels right. Prayers, please?


Of course I'll pray for your safety, hugs to you & your family! Stay safe!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why are you on this site--go away you are not wanted here. Can't Maid defend herself? Why are you interfering in her affairs anyway?
> 
> What I say to Maid is absolutely "none" of your business!


Indeed, Maid is perfectly capable of defending herself. She's acted with perfect grace and dignity throughout this whole miserable incident, and I admire her for that.

But I will not let stand by and let myself be slandered by you, Janeway, or any of your rightist friends about the Yarnie incident or anything else. I have no idea how you gals came to believe that twisting facts, exaggerating, and telling flat-out lies is somehow acceptable, but it most certainly isn't.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the way I feel about my daddy. Last week we went to his grave. I could have fell on top of his grave and cried like a baby. It will 7 years the 21 of this month. He is buried along beside my grandmother and grandfather and their parents. I could have lost it but 2 of my grands were with me. His death really stabs me in my heart still.


Yes, I also miss my dad as I was such a daddy's girl.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the way I feel about my daddy. Last week we went to his grave. I could have fell on top of his grave and cried like a baby. It will 7 years the 21 of this month. He is buried along beside my grandmother and grandfather and their parents. I could have lost it but 2 of my grands were with me. His death really stabs me in my heart still.


Oh how I feel your pain!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie isn't it funny the way some people spin things around? They tell someone to bite a pencil while she is having a seizure and I am the villain for coming online to say everyone calm down after it was all over with. Guess she doesn't know that someone can post something to someone and it is later than the original posting. Me thinks she should have taken a walk with her family instead of sitting here making posts to make her look so rotten. Bless her heart.


Sorry, CB--no dice. Thumbs up on your creativity, though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Tornado warning for us. Going downstairs. Ttyl!


Please tell us when you are safe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praying for safety in the Name of Jesus for you! Prayers for your children too. Lord I pray angels around our friend in Christ.


Amen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Those are lovely! I'm gonna have to knit more hats! Working on a fish hat for my son.


Would love to see your hat when you're done; hope you post a pic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am home, thanks ladies for prayers.

He is having mini heart attacks It will keep going until he has a major one.It could be tonight tomorrow or next week. But it is to come. 

He looks so fail and his body will not take much more. Daddy has sign a living will.But I was ask again what should be done. 2 time in my life I had to say not to revive him, had to do it for my mom too. Even with living will they still have to ask

Lord,you are my strenght and fortress in day of trouble(distress)Jeremiah 16: 19. I keep saying this over and over. It just hurts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, thanks ladies for prayers.
> 
> He is having mini heart attacks It will keep going until he has a major one.It could be tonight tomorrow or next week. But it is to come.
> 
> ...


Oh Yarnie I am so sorry. I have had you on my heart all day.. Love you and arms around you. He is our fortress.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Wendy, you always come up with the best pictures--thank you dear friend.


Always a pleasure Jane. It`s just a shame that some people have to spoil it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, thanks ladies for prayers.
> 
> He is having mini heart attacks It will keep going until he has a major one.It could be tonight tomorrow or next week. But it is to come.
> 
> ...


So sorry Yarnie! Prayers going for your Dad!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, thanks ladies for prayers.
> 
> He is having mini heart attacks It will keep going until he has a major one.It could be tonight tomorrow or next week. But it is to come.
> 
> ...


So sorry, Yarnie--might be best not to look at the last ten pages or so of this thread right now. It really was no reflection on you--just an in-depth rehashing (much against my will) of a very old incident.

Best wishes and prayers for your dad. Good-night.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Tornado has passed us. Still headed toward my son but mostly wind now. 70 mph. Constant lightning and thunder. Bow echo still there but not sure about tornado.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Always a pleasure Jane. It`s just a shame that some people have to spoil it.


They can't spoil it for us Wendy. We have love and admiration for each other. They can't touch what we have . They are just jealous.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Tornado has passed us. Still headed toward my son but mostly wind now. 70 mph. Constant lightning and thunder. Bow echo still there but not sure about tornado.


Glad you are ok. It can be scary when the tornadoes come our way. Prayers for you son . I pray it passes over in the Name of Jesus. I pray the Blood of Jesus over his door post. Thank You Lord!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So sorry, Yarnie--might be best not to look at the last ten pages or so of this thread right now. It really was no reflection on you--just an in-depth rehashing (much against my will) of a very old incident.
> 
> Best wishes and prayers for your dad. Good-night.


I tried to warn you but you had to keep it going. I hope you are ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

All passed now. Family is all safe. Thank you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> All passed now. Family is all safe. Thank you!


That`s excellent news. Thank you Nebby for letting us know. The power of prayer is just marvelous isn`t it. 
♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, they don't--but Janeway began this by hurling obscene comments at Maid and then justifying it by bringing up the episode with Yarnie. In light of the fact that Yarnie also told me on that occasion to "stick it up your a---- B-tch" [bad words bleeped for the sake of decency] I thought my response at the time was pretty low-key.


Not what I posted: stick it up where the sun don't shine.

And the reason i said that is because you made fun of Jayne and her oxgen tube.

Also do you remember that I did apologize to you about what I said about your husband.

It took you two years later to apologize to me.

Right now I do not care what you think or what you post or how you feel.

I have more important things to care about. All I care about now is my Dad.
You and your friends can not hurt me any more. None of you are worth it. Not one.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They can't spoil it for us Wendy. We have love and admiration for each other. *They can't touch what we have . They are just jealous.*


Yes indeed Jane
Did you have a nice Mothers Day?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, thanks ladies for prayers.
> 
> He is having mini heart attacks It will keep going until he has a major one.It could be tonight tomorrow or next week. But it is to come.
> 
> ...


You are strong. You will do the right thing. My heart is with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not what I posted: stick it up where the sun don't shine.
> 
> And the reason i said that is because you made fun of Jayne and her oxgen tube.
> 
> ...


I also want to tell you I am to hurt right now to even let you have any more of my life. I am watching my Daddy die every day and it is worst and worst. I do wish for you that you never have to deal with it. But I do remember that your brother is dieing too. and Susan even if do not believe it or not I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I also want to tell you I am to hurt right now to even let you have any more of my life. I am watching my Daddy die every day and it is worst and worst. I do wish for you that you never have to deal with it. But I do remember that your brother is dieing too. and Susan even if do not believe it or not I am praying for you and your family.


Thanks, Yarnie. I and my family do appreciate it. My parents are gone now, and I know how difficult it is.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, thanks ladies for prayers.
> 
> He is having mini heart attacks It will keep going until he has a major one.It could be tonight tomorrow or next week. But it is to come.
> 
> ...


Our love and prayers are with you dear Yarnie. i`m so sorry for the pain you are going through. I`ve been through it myself, and my heart goes out to you.

And the prayer offered in faith will make the sick person well; the Lord will raise him up. If he has sinned, he will be forgiven. Therefore, confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous man is powerful and effective. - *-James 5:15-16*


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Our turn for tornados tonight. One on the ground 30 miles away, heading towards us. I called all my kids, made sure they were near shelter. The air is green. It feels right. Prayers, please?


Prayers for the safety of your family and community.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the way I feel about my daddy. Last week we went to his grave. I could have fell on top of his grave and cried like a baby. It will 7 years the 21 of this month. He is buried along beside my grandmother and grandfather and their parents. I could have lost it but 2 of my grands were with me. His death really stabs me in my heart still.


Hugs for you too CB; I know feeling the loss doesn't go away even when you know you will see him again. Hope you had a good lunch with your Mom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, thanks ladies for prayers.
> 
> He is having mini heart attacks It will keep going until he has a major one.It could be tonight tomorrow or next week. But it is to come.
> 
> ...


So very sorry Yarnie; I've been thinking of you and praying for you and your Dad. I know how much it hurts. Love you.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That`s excellent news. Thank you Nebby for letting us know. The power of prayer is just marvelous isn`t it.
> ♥


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hugs for you too CB; I know feeling the loss doesn't go away even when you know you will see him again. Hope you had a good lunch with your Mom.


Yes I did. It was my ds, sil, db and Mama. Food was great. We got there at the rush but we didn't have to wait long. Thanks for asking. I know we have the hope of being together forever. That is the only thing that takes the hurt away. I know you know that.
Are you thru with your taxes yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yes! Thank you!


Just saw this. http://www.facebook.com/FollowMrTwister/photos/a.274503605901720.77477.233957776622970/794325640586178/?type=1&theaterThankful you are all right.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knitter from NE-- so glad you are all okay. I grew up in IA and know how horrible tornados can be! 

Yarn lady-- my prayers are with you...I am so sorry. I don't have the words to help you, just know I am thinking of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I would have been glad to, Bonnie--alas Soloway gave in the urge to bring it over here by re-posting my advice to Yarnie _sans_ Yarnie's absolutely vile words to me. As I said earlier, this isn't an episode that I enjoy rehashing--but it annoys me to no end when Soloway, LL, and especially CB (who was on the scene at the time urging Yarnie to calm down) twist it to suit their own purposes.


That's why I just can't go on the wow site. I feel myself getting so mad, and I just don't want to do that. So I stay here 99% of the time. Today I just went over to read the last page. Won't go back for a long, long time. It was hard at first - curiosity. But - no, I was taking up too much time debating issues when really, all our minds are made up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I posted some new hats in the Pictures section (I've never posted there before). 2 are from Woolly Wormhead patterns and 2 are my designs.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258622-1.html


Beautiful hats, Kitty. Congratulations! You're a very talented lady. Happy to know you. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Some excellent advice from my all time fave actor James Woods.


So nice. He's an excellent actor, isn't he?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You said it beautifully. Our mothers are always with us, even when they are gone from this life.


So right, Bonnie. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WendyBee. I needed this. I have been very sad today. It started a couple of days ago in anticipation...


I feel the same way about my mother. She was so sweet and kind. Your mother did a good job raising you, LL.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I also want to tell you I am to hurt right now to even let you have any more of my life. I am watching my Daddy die every day and it is worst and worst. I do wish for you that you never have to deal with it. But I do remember that your brother is dieing too. and Susan even if do not believe it or not I am praying for you and your family.


Yarnie, I do know your pain, I too watched my father slowly pass. He spent his last days in a place called Grace Home, it is a place where terminal patients can go, they try very hard to make their last days comfortable, I thank God there was a place like that here.We will continue to keep your family in prayer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!!
> 🌷🌹💐🌸🌺💐🌷🌹
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the day!


Love your flower symbols, gjz. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, CB. I'm not going to debate the validity of KP's time stamps or the order in which the posts go up.


Susan, you're wasting your valuable time. We're really not reading this. It's so small I couldn't read it even if I had the time. I think it's history now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> News break! I did not accuse her of anything as she has openly said she has been everywhere done everything. She did say she had an abortion--true fact!
> 
> You told Yarnie to put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure, but you continually deny it. How bad is that? Yarnie cannot help her illness!
> 
> ...


I can vouch for you, Jane. I remember that one - I was really shocked because those - about you and Yarnie - were the first posts I'd ever seen of such a cruel nature - to make a joke about an illness or disability. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it for myself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I thought this story of mono mono twins born was to sweet not to show.


I hadn't heard of that before. They sure look sturdy for having shared the source of nourishment!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So nice. He's an excellent actor, isn't he?


Yes he is bon. 
I`ll let you into a little secret that even my hubby doesn`t know. When our oldest son was born, I named him after James Woods. I told hubby I`ve always loved the name which is true enough, and he indulged me. So I compromised and suggested hubbys first name as our sons middle name.
win/win
:mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I remember that remark Karverr, so sad. Susan is making what I said about Maid worse than what I said!


I didn't see the remark about Karverr, but why on earth would someone say such a thing? It's nothing but cruel. I just can't fathom this kind of cruelty from women on a knitting site! Dear me, what is this world coming to?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> To all you wonderful ladies on here that have become good friends to me , I want to wish everyone of you a happy mothers day.
> 
> Also even the nasties have some mothers on their side of the fence, I wish them a happy mothers day to.


Thank you Karverr, for the gracious wish, or should I call you, 'little miss naughty'? :XD:  :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Karverr, you are such a gentleman & I have the utmost respect for you. Thank you for serving our country for the peace I continue to enjoy.
> 
> Glad you are one of my friends.


I'd like to second that. We love having you on here, Karverr. It's a lot of fun to get a man's perspective, even if it involves corrections at times (cussing corrected to cursing!) :-D


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The whole business was very sad.


susan, what is sad is all this carrying on about past posts, like the song says" let it go". haven't you thought of something to fume about or do you have to keep dragging up stuff from the past.On the next three pages YOU are the only one bringing it up , please drop it, anything she has or hasn't said is nothing worst than you and your cronies say.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Our turn for tornados tonight. One on the ground 30 miles away, heading towards us. I called all my kids, made sure they were near shelter. The air is green. It feels right. Prayers, please?


Yes, indeed - prayers for you and your family and neighbors.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the fantastic Moms!
> 
> This is a special day; enjoy your Mom with a personal visit today if you can, particularly if she is still on earth with you.
> 
> ...


I visit with my mom often too. She's been gone 19 yrs. 
A mother molds the next generation. :| :?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, thanks ladies for prayers.
> 
> He is having mini heart attacks It will keep going until he has a major one.It could be tonight tomorrow or next week. But it is to come.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I wish I could come there and help you. I know we all feel that way. Many prayers for you, dear friend, and for your Dad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I did. It was my ds, sil, db and Mama. Food was great. We got there at the rush but we didn't have to wait long. Thanks for asking. I know we have the hope of being together forever. That is the only thing that takes the hurt away. I know you know that.
> Are you thru with your taxes yet?


I'm glad you were able to be together. I talk to my parents 3 or 4 times a week and had an extra long talk with Mom and Dad today too. It will be 4 years next month since my brother died and I still think of him often, sometimes the silliest of things will remind me of him.

Finally finished 2013 taxes and first quarter sales taxes last week  -- ok til July when second quarter will be due. So much paperwork for small business :-( .

Spent most of today with a couple of yarn reps (they represent about 60% of the yarns I carry) -- barely spring and the fall yarns are already being shown. So many wonderful new yarns to choose from and only so much space and $ available for them.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can't be missy anything you are a boy. You will have to be little mister naughty.


Now looky here Bumpy, the boss lady said I could be little miss naughty so you will have to deal with it or take it up with the boss.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hope you`re all having a wonderful day today - you all deserve it
> ♥


Thank you for the beautiful graphic, WendyBee. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So sorry, Yarnie--might be best not to look at the last ten pages or so of this thread right now. It really was no reflection on you--just an in-depth rehashing (much against my will) of a very old incident.
> 
> Best wishes and prayers for your dad. Good-night.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Tornado has passed us. Still headed toward my son but mostly wind now. 70 mph. Constant lightning and thunder. Bow echo still there but not sure about tornado.


So glad - hope there's no more trouble.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just saw this. http://www.facebook.com/FollowMrTwister/photos/a.274503605901720.77477.233957776622970/794325640586178/?type=1&theaterThankful you are all right.


That was a terrifying sight. So glad KFN is ok.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can vouch for you, Jane. I remember that one - I was really shocked because those - about you and Yarnie - were the first posts I'd ever seen of such a cruel nature - to make a joke about an illness or disability. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it for myself.


I thought you said this was history, Bonnie--do you really want to go through that series of posts again?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you go Janie:
> 
> Susanmos2000 's response to Yarnie -
> 
> ...


Solo, I think you qualify for the Triple P Award.  :-D Congratulations!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I tried to warn you but you had to keep it going. I hope you are ashamed of yourself.


See that - that's the side of susanmos we like over here. Why do we get in these awful arguments when this is what we really are? I'm sure her words to Yarnie were sincere. I just wish the meanness would stop - they should leave it over there. Am I crazy to think that?

How does someone write such a nice comment to Yarnie and then do the other? People are a mystery. I'm glad she showed something good. We know it's in there - we just want to see it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> All passed now. Family is all safe. Thank you!


I'm very thankful that you're all okay.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Home again -- Home again. There is nothing so nice as coming home after being away for 10 days. I was really happy to see our vegetable garden did well and I even picked the first strawberry... it was warm and delicious!

KPG: my mom died this week too (5/17)...it makes for a happy and a sad Mother's Day. 

Yarnie: I'm sorry to read about your dad and I pray that the Lord comforts and strengthens you and your family during this difficult time.

My avatar is my mom when she was 18 years old and a bridesmaid in her cousin's wedding. Ain't she purty?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes he is bon.
> I`ll let you into a little secret that even my hubby doesn`t know. When our oldest son was born, I named him after James Woods. I told hubby I`ve always loved the name which is true enough, and he indulged me. So I compromised and suggested hubbys first name as our sons middle name.
> win/win
> :mrgreen:


You are one smart lady! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry dear--I see nothing there about telling Yarnie to "enjoy her seizure", no mention made of the torrent of obscenity Yarnie unleashed upon us prior to my comment, and nothing at all about the subsequent apology I publically issued to the woman.


Funny when ya'll made fun of my stroke and being disabled I never got an apology.If you would put our brains in gear BEFORE your month starts moving, you wouldn't have to apologize.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> susan, what is sad is all this carrying on about past posts, like the song says" let it go". haven't you thought of something to fume about or do you have to keep dragging up stuff from the past.On the next three pages YOU are the only one bringing it up , please drop it, anything she has or hasn't said is nothing worst than you and your cronies say.


Did you actually say, "Let it go?!" I am so impressed! Have you seen the movie? Do you know the words to the song? Karverr, you are great! All my little granddaughters LOVED the movie (so did I - saw it four times and they gave it to me for my bday) - and all their brothers know all the songs by heart. Not voluntarily, mind you - but they know 'em all! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful hats, Kitty. Congratulations! You're a very talented lady. Happy to know you. :thumbup: :-D


Thanks Jokim and all my friends for your encouraging words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you were able to be together. I talk to my parents 3 or 4 times a week and had an extra long talk with Mom and Dad today too. It will be 4 years next month since my brother died and I still think of him often, sometimes the silliest of things will remind me of him.
> 
> Finally finished 2013 taxes and first quarter sales taxes last week  -- ok til July when second quarter will be due. So much paperwork for small business :-( .
> 
> Spent most of today with a couple of yarn reps (they represent about 60% of the yarns I carry) -- barely spring and the fall yarns are already being shown. So many wonderful new yarns to choose from and only so much space and $ available for them.


I know it is hard to live so far away from your parents. At least you get to talk to them often. I live about 2minutes away from my mother but we talk almost everyday. Do you celebrate Mother's Day in Canada?
I have never lost a sibling but have lost my bil. Hurts to loss our family but we have to go on for the rest of our family. They are always in our hearts.
I know you picked out some yummy yarns. When we had the shop opened I would go to the June market for somethings for Christmas. It was fun but I wasn't in the mood to buy for Christmas. Have to get it ordered so it would be in before fall. I never put away my Christmas things but I didn't advertize for Christmas until Halloween was over.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I thought you said this was history, Bonnie--do you really want to go through that series of posts again?


No, never. I just wanted her to know that I'd seen it. Don't want to revisit. Not ever, especially after your kind post to Yarnie. I believe that's who we all really are - just wish we could show that side to one another all the time. That was nice of you - and her response to you was also very nice. It's a good way to end the evening - the common ground of understanding and caring about each other's loss.

I had an experience like that with Bratty Patty - a very warm, kind exchange - and I would never argue with her after that - because I think that's the real person.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> susan, what is sad is all this carrying on about past posts, like the song says" let it go". haven't you thought of something to fume about or do you have to keep dragging up stuff from the past.On the next three pages YOU are the only one bringing it up , please drop it, anything she has or hasn't said is nothing worst than you and your cronies say.


Sorry, Karverr--I have been more than willing all along to let this go. Considering how obscene Yarnie's torrent was the first time and how she began by taunting my husband because she believed (wrongly) he was laying in a hospital bed with a tube up his nose--I think I kept my composure remarkably well. And I have said virtually nothing since when Janeway and others have falsely accused me of telling Yarnie to "go enjoy her seizure" and various other untruths.

But enough is enough. It's really not to anyone's benefit to labor under the false belief that Yarnie was attacked out of the blue for no reason at all--and it certainly is unjust to me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> susan, what is sad is all this carrying on about past posts, like the song says" let it go". haven't you thought of something to fume about or do you have to keep dragging up stuff from the past.On the next three pages YOU are the only one bringing it up , please drop it, anything she has or hasn't said is nothing worst than you and your cronies say.


Sorry, Karverr--I have been more than willing all along to let this go. Considering how obscene Yarnie's torrent was the first time and how she began by taunting my husband because she believed (wrongly) he was laying in a hospital bed with a tube up his nose--I think I kept my composure remarkably well. And I have said virtually nothing since when Janeway and others have falsely accused me of telling Yarnie to "go enjoy her seizure" and various other untruths.

But enough is enough. It's really not to anyone's benefit to labor under the false belief that Yarnie was attacked out of the blue for no reason at all--and it certainly is unjust to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Now looky here Bumpy, the boss lady said I could be little miss naughty so you will have to deal with it or take it up with the boss.


Ok, ok you talked me unto it. I am not the boss lady anyway. I 'll deal with it. I am good at dealing with it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> Knitter from NE-- so glad you are all okay. I grew up in IA and know how horrible tornados can be!
> 
> Yarn lady-- my prayers are with you...I am so sorry. I don't have the words to help you, just know I am thinking of you.


Thank you! Lots of tornado damage. No deaths but a lot of people lost their homes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Home again -- Home again. There is nothing so nice as coming home after being away for 10 days. I was really happy to see our vegetable garden did well and I even picked the first strawberry... it was warm and delicious!
> 
> KPG: my mom died this week too (5/17)...it makes for a happy and a sad Mother's Day.
> 
> ...


You're Mom's very pretty! Thanks for sharing her photo. And welcome home.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you actually say, "Let it go?!" I am so impressed! Have you seen the movie? Do you know the words to the song? Karverr, you are great! All my little granddaughters LOVED the movie (so did I - saw it four times and they gave it to me for my bday) - and all their brothers know all the songs by heart. Not voluntarily, mind you - but they know 'em all! :thumbup: :thumbup:


sorry bon I haven't seen it, that part of the song is played on every tv show around here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> sorry bon I haven't seen it, that part of the song is played on every tv show around here.


As it should be. And YOU - should see that movie. Take your sweet wife! To quote my son, "all the cool kids are seeing it!" :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Solo, I think you qualify for the Triple P Award.  :-D Congratulations!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Our turn for tornados tonight. One on the ground 30 miles away, heading towards us. I called all my kids, made sure they were near shelter. The air is green. It feels right. Prayers, please?


Will keep praying that the day and night pass without an incident in your area.
What is this, 'air is green', reference? I remember hearing it sometime ago in reference to a possible tornado. Is the air really green?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, indeed - prayers for you and your family and neighbors.


Thank you! It'll be a long night. The lightning, thunder and rain never let's up and more storms are coming.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Home again -- Home again. There is nothing so nice as coming home after being away for 10 days. I was really happy to see our vegetable garden did well and I even picked the first strawberry... it was warm and delicious!
> 
> KPG: my mom died this week too (5/17)...it makes for a happy and a sad Mother's Day.
> 
> ...


Glad you made it back. 
Your mother is beautiful!
I wanta warm strawberry.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you were able to be together. I talk to my parents 3 or 4 times a week and had an extra long talk with Mom and Dad today too. It will be 4 years next month since my brother died and I still think of him often, sometimes the silliest of things will remind me of him.
> 
> Finally finished 2013 taxes and first quarter sales taxes last week  -- ok til July when second quarter will be due. So much paperwork for small business :-( .
> 
> Spent most of today with a couple of yarn reps (they represent about 60% of the yarns I carry) -- barely spring and the fall yarns are already being shown. So many wonderful new yarns to choose from and only so much space and $ available for them.


Do you have a yarn store?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praying for safety in the Name of Jesus for you! Prayers for your children too. Lord I pray angels around our friend in Christ.


Amen.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> Funny when ya'll made fun of my stroke and being disabled I never got an apology.If you would put our brains in gear BEFORE your month starts moving, you wouldn't have to apologize.


Funny, Karverr...I don't remember anyone taunting you about your stroke--and certainly not me (my mother died after a series of them that lasted a decade). If you want to root through your early posts to find some evidence, though, I'll be happy to eyeball them--despite your stated desire to let the past go, you obviously can't.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Goodnight, all. I'm exhausted from the turmoil on here tonight - always afraid I'm saying the wrong thing. If I did, I'm sorry. 

But - really - Karverr - you SHOULD see "Frozen!" (Just a thought.)

Sleep well. Yarnie, I hope you have a dreamless sleep and wake up feeling comforted. There are a lot of prayers being said for you tonight as you lay your head on the pillow.

I rest better knowing I have this kind and good group of friends - each one a gem.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, thanks ladies for prayers.
> 
> He is having mini heart attacks It will keep going until he has a major one.It could be tonight tomorrow or next week. But it is to come.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, have been praying for your Dad since you mentioned he became sick. Hugs to you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They can't spoil it for us Wendy. We have love and admiration for each other. They can't touch what we have . They are just jealous.


You are so 'spot on'!, CB. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:
 

> No, never. I just wanted her to know that I'd seen it. Don't want to revisit. Not ever, especially after your kind post to Yarnie. I believe that's who we all really are - just wish we could show that side to one another all the time. That was nice of you - and her response to you was also very nice. It's a good way to end the evening - the common ground of understanding and caring about each other's loss.
> 
> I had an experience like that with Bratty Patty - a very warm, kind exchange - and I would never argue with her after that - because I think that's the real person.


Funny how that works, isn't it? I guess it's the human touch vs this weird sort or cyberspace reality we all find ourselves in here on the site.

But enough...I really don't want to keep re-hashing this same old subject over and over again and I truly don't want to upset Yarnie at this time. With the hope that this is truly the end of the matter I'll leave you folks in peace. Good-night all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi friends.

Can we all please agree to *never* respond to the hateful one who insists to hurl insults and hatred?

We all know of her prior posts and the character she reveals. Then, too, I don't believe a word it says, including anything she says.

She has shown herself to us all.

Let's please not allow her any more of our time or attention.

Thank you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> All passed now. Family is all safe. Thank you!


PTL♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie, my deepest and sincere sympathies.

Know we are all praying for you, and love and adore you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie this is for you and the ones that have lost our parents. I know God cares so much He keeps our tears in His bottle.Wrong link will try again. Here it is.http://www.300poundsdown.com/2012/05/tears-in-a-bottle.html/tears-in-a-bottle-2


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, Karverr--I have been more than willing all along to let this go. Considering how obscene Yarnie's torrent was the first time and how she began by taunting my husband because she believed (wrongly) he was laying in a hospital bed with a tube up his nose--I think I kept my composure remarkably well. And I have said virtually nothing since when Janeway and others have falsely accused me of telling Yarnie to "go enjoy her seizure" and various other untruths.
> 
> But enough is enough. It's really not to anyone's benefit to labor under the false belief that Yarnie was attacked out of the blue for no reason at all--and it certainly is unjust to me.


Susan, I have seen you post some very horrid things then the next post is like sugar. just because someone says something doesn't mean you have to reply. The Lord said to turn the other cheek. If someone says something about another person, that is between them, don't jump on their band wagon. They can stick up for themselves, why get involved in something not even about you.Judging from your good posts you seem like a nice enough person, please for your own sanity , leave the hate in the next room, you could possibly find some new friends on here if you tried.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just saw this. http://www.facebook.com/FollowMrTwister/photos/a.274503605901720.77477.233957776622970/794325640586178/?type=1&theaterThankful you are all right.


Looks frightening and menacing. I can see the 'green' air.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Home again -- Home again. There is nothing so nice as coming home after being away for 10 days. I was really happy to see our vegetable garden did well and I even picked the first strawberry... it was warm and delicious!
> 
> KPG: my mom died this week too (5/17)...it makes for a happy and a sad Mother's Day.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Gerslay, and such a treat to have a fresh strawberry as a welcome home gift! We won't have local strawberries for another month yet.

Your mom is indeed a beauty!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Will keep praying that the day and night pass without an incident in your area.
> What is this, 'air is green', reference? I remember hearing it sometime ago in reference to a possible tornado. Is the air really green?


Before a tornado, the air takes on a greenish color. It gets very still before the storm hits. You can feel it. Its eerie. We don't usually go under the basement stairs because you get so many false alarms but we can tell when the threat is real. We've experienced lots of tornados but never a direct hit. Even my husband got under the stairs. That's rare. Our back yard looks like it has a river running through it and the rain doesn't stop! Oh well, time for bed. Good night all! Thanks for your prayers!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> Susan, I have seen you post some very horrid things then the next post is like sugar. just because someone says something doesn't mean you have to reply. The Lord said to turn the other cheek. If someone says something about another person, that is between them, don't jump on their band wagon. They can stick up for themselves, why get involved in something not even about you.Judging from your good posts you seem like a nice enough person, please for your own sanity , leave the hate in the next room, you could possibly find some new friends on here if you tried.


Karverr, she does this again and again. When she is so evil that she backs herself into a wall, she plays a sympathy card.

Don't fall for it. Ignore, ignore, ignore.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wanta warm strawberry.


Can't paste in a warm strawberry for you, but I can add my latest find: coring a strawberry with a plastic straw..it really works!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Karverr, she does this again and again. When she is so evil that she backs herself into a wall, she plays a sympathy card.
> 
> Don't fall for it. Ignore, ignore, ignore.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Can't paste in a warm strawberry for you, but I can add my latest find: coring a strawberry with a plastic straw..it really works!


Yummy. I did have some chocolate dipped strawberries today at lunch. I usually don't eat out of the chocolate fountain because I can just see kids sticking their tongues in the chocolate while they are there. But I did it today. I haven't tried the straw yet . Does it work?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Funny, Karverr...I don't remember anyone taunting you about your stroke--and certainly not me (my mother died after a series of them that lasted a decade). If you want to root through your early posts to find some evidence, though, I'll be happy to eyeball them--despite your stated desire to let the past go, you obviously can't.


Sorry susan I wasn't rooting through old posts and I wasn't rehashing them I was using it as an example.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yummy. I did have some chocolate dipped strawberries today at lunch. I usually don't eat out of the chocolate fountain because I can just see kids sticking their tongues in the chocolate while they are there. But I did it today. I haven't tried the straw yet . Does it work?


I question those chocolate fountains too, but somehow I always 'grin and bear it'. 

Yes, the straw works great, its especially helpful when doing a big batch of berries.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Before a tornado, the air takes on a greenish color. It gets very still before the storm hits. You can feel it. Its eerie. We don't usually go under the basement stairs because you get so many false alarms but we can tell when the threat is real. We've experienced lots of tornados but never a direct hit. Even my husband got under the stairs. That's rare. Our back yard looks like it has a river running through it and the rain doesn't stop! Oh well, time for bed. Good night all! Thanks for your prayers!


Thanks KFB. Hope there are no more tornadoes for a while. Please try to have a restful night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I question those chocolate fountains too, but somehow I always 'grin and bear it'.
> 
> Yes, the straw works great, its especially helpful when doing a big batch of berries.


Thanks I will have to try it when my berries are ripe. Won't be many but still I will try it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Sorry susan I wasn't rooting through old posts and I wasn't rehashing them I was using it as an example.


Don't talk to her. She is not worth arguing with. I am the boss right now. Listen to me. :hunf:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


I think your right. Just call me "little mister naughty"
I'll clear it through the boss lady


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I think your right. Just call me "little mister naughty"


Ok :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Do you have a yarn store?


Yes - since 2001


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

well night time and bed is calling, at my decrepit old age I need to listen. talk tomorrow goodnight ladies .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Susan, I have seen you post some very horrid things then the next post is like sugar. just because someone says something doesn't mean you have to reply. The Lord said to turn the other cheek. If someone says something about another person, that is between them, don't jump on their band wagon. They can stick up for themselves, why get involved in something not even about you.Judging from your good posts you seem like a nice enough person, please for your own sanity , leave the hate in the next room, you could possibly find some new friends on here if you tried.


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Home again -- Home again. There is nothing so nice as coming home after being away for 10 days. I was really happy to see our vegetable garden did well and I even picked the first strawberry... it was warm and delicious!
> 
> KPG: my mom died this week too (5/17)...it makes for a happy and a sad Mother's Day.
> 
> ...


Your mom is beautiful thanks for posting her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Had to be off because of severe thunderstorms--only had pouring rain & marble sized hail. Thank goodness no tornado.

It is bedtime so will chat tomorrow. Goodnight my dear friends!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for the beautiful graphic, WendyBee. :thumbup:


It`s always a pleasure Jokim.

:mrgreen:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Will keep praying that the day and night pass without an incident in your area.
> What is this, 'air is green', reference? I remember hearing it sometime ago in reference to a possible tornado. Is the air really green?


First I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I was mulching and digging in the flower beds. I did not realize how hot it was on Friday (90+) and was working outside and suddenly got chills..........not good. But took the watering hose and cooled myself off fast.

Yes the sky turns a green that no one can ever reproduce. It is a concrete example of 'evil' I have seen it, and 20 years later it still makes me shudder. If your sky ever turns green, you are in danger and need to get somewhere safe.

Need to finish up mulching up the flower beds, which will be about a half hour, clean up the walkway, then done. It has been a lot of fun to be outside. I had some rotting trees cut down. They were hollow in the middle. So I had my son cut them into sections about 8-10" thick, filled them with rocks then dirt and then filled them with flowers. They are cute.

Take care friends and stay away from the AOWs, and pray for them. What sad, angry and lonely lives they must live


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have a link?


CB, I read about it on www.theblaze
Sorry so late getting back to you, it's an interesting story.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, my deepest and sincere sympathies.
> 
> Know we are all praying for you, and love and adore you.


YarnLady, 
Sorry for your sadness and pain, many hugs and peaceful thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Before a tornado, the air takes on a greenish color. It gets very still before the storm hits. You can feel it. Its eerie. We don't usually go under the basement stairs because you get so many false alarms but we can tell when the threat is real. We've experienced lots of tornados but never a direct hit. Even my husband got under the stairs. That's rare. Our back yard looks like it has a river running through it and the rain doesn't stop! Oh well, time for bed. Good night all! Thanks for your prayers!


I didn't know about the greenish color, I only knew about the dead calm before it hit. I am glad you and your family are O.K. It is scary, I've had to take cover a few times, but not for a couple years.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel the same way about my mother. She was so sweet and kind. Your mother did a good job raising you, LL.


Your mom did a great job raising you, too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

kitty, The hats are sweet, I like them all. I have Louisa Harding's Little Cake book ( love her knitting style ) and your knitting reminds me of her slouchy hats. Your a great fiber artist.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> Can we all please agree to *never* respond to the hateful one who insists to hurl insults and hatred?
> 
> ...


I will ignore...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> First I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I was mulching and digging in the flower beds. I did not realize how hot it was on Friday (90+) and was working outside and suddenly got chills..........not good. But took the watering hose and cooled myself off fast.
> 
> Yes the sky turns a green that no one can ever reproduce. It is a concrete example of 'evil' I have seen it, and 20 years later it still makes me shudder. If your sky ever turns green, you are in danger and need to get somewhere safe.
> 
> ...


My week-end was great also Lakes, and I worked in the yard too. Glad to have my hands back in the dirt. We got the bad storms during the night, I love to sleep during storms, strange but true. Your log planters sound so cool, we would love to see a picture of them sometime if you get a chance. Talk Later


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Thinking of you Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My week-end was great also Lakes, and I worked in the yard too. Glad to have my hands back in the dirt. We got the bad storms during the night, I love to sleep during storms, strange but true. Your log planters sound so cool, we would love to see a picture of them sometime if you get a chance. Talk Later


Another strange one here - I also love to sleep during storms. Cozy.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - since 2001


Oh! Lucky you!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

KFN--how was your night? All well?

I woke up with 9 inches of snow--with about 2 inches of water underneath! It snowed all day yesterday and through the night. Still snowing this morning. 

Yarn lady--hope you had a restful night, still saying prayers for your dad. 

Everyone, have a wonderful day! If you have sunshine, soak up a few minutes for me!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WCK-- since I am new, tell me a little about your yarn store. I hope it is fun and not a chore! I hear stories that once people do something they truly love, sometimes it turns into a chore.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yarnie, I hope your Dad is better today . I am praying for him and you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> KFN--how was your night? All well?
> 
> I woke up with 9 inches of snow--with about 2 inches of water underneath! It snowed all day yesterday and through the night. Still snowing this morning.
> 
> ...


SNOW! Yikes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies & gent hope your day is starting out great. I'm up had coffee, open KP to chat. Laundry is calling so will pop in from time to time.

Yarnie, praying for your dad & you too.

Glad you are better Wendy as a "bug"can make you feel awful. Take it easy--you are our afghan queen.

Sending prayers to others who might be having problems of any kind. Hugs.

LTL, watch those unused muscles as you might be sore, but do post pictures of your lovely flowers.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

gjz said:


> KFN--how was your night? All well?
> 
> I woke up with 9 inches of snow--with about 2 inches of water underneath! It snowed all day yesterday and through the night. Still snowing this morning.
> 
> ...


You must live near my niece in Colorado. She is a teacher in Estes Park.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

First Thank you for all your kind thought and prayers.

Should not have even posted. it's hard when you get calls in the middle of the night. Knowing you are to far away to be near the ones you love. The second on on Sat. night really threw me. Hospital ,and talking to Dr's and thinking I have to get there and worried that I might be to late.The only grace I had was the Dr. telling me to wait and come in the morning. That Dad was stable. Then getting there and seeing how fast he has gone down hill. He couldn't hear me or see me. I wrote notes to him, and told him I was going to assited living to get his glasses and hearing aides. I was told he would be sent back to assited living today. They can do no more. The grace that at assited living, he will be safe there and can leave this earth sounded by people who care and love him. 
I was going back up there tomorrow, but my brother is going to see him then. I want my brother to have time alone with him. As if we are both there, he will not feel he can not say anything to his Dad. He is so much like my Dad, quite and does not share easly with others around him. This way they can be together and talk.

Last night was the first time I have slept through the night with out phone calles in the mid of the night. I am so sorry to go on like this. But sometimes it is easier to tell something and get it out. I am so sick of crying i feel it is a selfish act. 

So glad KFN that the tornados pass you by. That you and your family are safe. So on news this morning what has happen in your state. 
Also Karverr, see that wild fires are cause a lot of people to lose their homes ect.

Iowa is getting it today, and we are having a bad time of it, flood warnings down south. 
Coming home last night rain so hard, that wipers couldn't keep up and car hydro planing. the only things we could see was the brake lights on car in front of us. Thanks to God everyone went slow. But saw a bad accident and prayed for them. Husband said car was flat of one of them. We prayed for the family who was in it and their families.

Sorry about getting snow seen that on TV. Watch to much tv after getting home,finial fell asleep in chair. Funny how one can be so so tired and yet can not sleep. 

Loved the hats WCK, tried to catch up. Sorry ladies for all the hurt of lost of mother. KPG, it must hurt you so much on mothers day as it does for all of you.

Giz in order to stop myself from crying I would think about the sillness we had the other night. I am glad gave me something to think of when it got to to bad. 

I have to keep reminding my self life goes on, no matter what is happening in life. 

Just so thankful that all of you have such kindness of hearts that you can reach out to others. What a blessing we have on this site.

Karverr, I do so remember about what was said to you, not just your puppy but also more and even about your wife. 

but meant what I said do not care what they say or do any more. They can't hurt what is not there to care about. 
All I can think of is I hope that when they or if they have lost in their lives that some would gather around them and lift them up and really care. 

They can't hurt what is not there for them to fight against. So as the Boss says do not responded. 

Fell sorry for them instead they are the ones hurting . Not us, we are the ones who care and share. Plus we can laugh too. Makes life easier when times are getting hard.

Sorry do not feel like going through the Dicionary to look up words.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL, glad you cool off with hose, as you were o about to have heat stroke. Can see you knew what was happening. Not a good thing to happen at all.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You must live near my niece in Colorado. She is a teacher in Estes Park.


I am about 100 miles south of there. I am tired of the snow, but we need the moisture! Hope she is fairing well with the snow. They are supposed to get more than us!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Double post. Sorry


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

YarnLady,
Thanks for checking in and up-dating us. We are here for you as you have been for us and many many more. You have a soft place to land on D&P and you helped make that possible. Take care of yourself. Hugs


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

gjz said:


> I am about 100 miles south of there. I am tired of the snow, but we need the moisture! Hope she is fairing well with the snow. They are supposed to get more than us!


Good Morning gjz, 
I guess you take moisture anyway you can get it, rain would have been nice   
My sister lives over the mountains in Montrose, she calls it the banana belt. 
Hopefully this will be the last snow of the season for your area.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Need to get work done. Talk later


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> KFN--how was your night? All well?
> 
> I woke up with 9 inches of snow--with about 2 inches of water underneath! It snowed all day yesterday and through the night. Still snowing this morning.
> 
> ...


We got through the night with no more tornados. But the rain!!! I have to wonder if the seeds I planted last week, are still there. Alas!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> First Thank you for all your kind thought and prayers.
> 
> Should not have even posted. it's hard when you get calls in the middle of the night. Knowing you are to far away to be near the ones you love. The second on on Sat. night really threw me. Hospital ,and talking to Dr's and thinking I have to get there and worried that I might be to late.The only grace I had was the Dr. telling me to wait and come in the morning. That Dad was stable. Then getting there and seeing how fast he has gone down hill. He couldn't hear me or see me. I wrote notes to him, and told him I was going to assited living to get his glasses and hearing aides. I was told he would be sent back to assited living today. They can do no more. The grace that at assited living, he will be safe there and can leave this earth sounded by people who care and love him.
> I was going back up there tomorrow, but my brother is going to see him then. I want my brother to have time alone with him. As if we are both there, he will not feel he can not say anything to his Dad. He is so much like my Dad, quite and does not share easly with others around him. This way they can be together and talk.
> ...


Im so glad you got to spend time with your Dad. This is such a difficult time for you. My thoughts and prayer are with you.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Yarn lady--

Just make sure you take care of yourself! Can't have you getting run down and getting sick! Sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning gjz,
> I guess you take moisture anyway you can get it, rain would have been nice
> My sister lives over the mountains in Montrose, she calls it the banana belt.
> Hopefully this will be the last snow of the season for your area.


Boy, rain would have been so much better! Yes, your sister lives in the banana belt!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Im so glad you got to spend time with your Dad. This is such a difficult time for you. My thoughts and prayer are with you.


Say everything you need to say before he passes - tell him you love him (I am sure you have).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> First I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I was mulching and digging in the flower beds. I did not realize how hot it was on Friday (90+) and was working outside and suddenly got chills..........not good. But took the watering hose and cooled myself off fast.
> 
> Yes the sky turns a green that no one can ever reproduce. It is a concrete example of 'evil' I have seen it, and 20 years later it still makes me shudder. If your sky ever turns green, you are in danger and need to get somewhere safe.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very productive weekend. Using your logs as planters is a great idea - would love to see them if you take a pic.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> SNOW! Yikes!


Here's the view out my south facing window. The wind has come up, making it hard to shovel!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> kitty, The hats are sweet, I like them all. I have Louisa Harding's Little Cake book ( love her knitting style ) and your knitting reminds me of her slouchy hats. Your a great fiber artist.


Thanks Gali - that's quite a compliment. Did you make any of the sweaters in the book?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Can't paste in a warm strawberry for you, but I can add my latest find: coring a strawberry with a plastic straw..it really works!


Hi Gerslay! I've skipped over several pages, but landed on this page and this caught my eye.

I love strawberries, and love this idea. So great!

Welcome back. Isn't it always comforting to sleep in your own bed and your surroundings. As much as I love to travel, and do, it is nice to enjoy "home."

Your Mom is very pretty, I'm sure she was proud of you.

Now, got to go buy some straws ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't talk to her. She is not worth arguing with. I am the boss right now. Listen to me. :hunf:


 :thumbup: I've given up my Bossy avatar as it didn't suit me although I did take it on for fun at Galli's suggestion.

Instead, I'm showing off my RedBud blossoms. What beauty surrounds us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> KFN--how was your night? All well?
> 
> I woke up with 9 inches of snow--with about 2 inches of water underneath! It snowed all day yesterday and through the night. Still snowing this morning.
> 
> ...


I cannot believe it! Well, I do, but snow this time of year is crazy. Hope you can forgive the white stuff; I'd be so angry at "it."


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yarnie....my love and prayers continue for you and your Dad. You have so many people here who love you and will continue to be many shoulders for you to learn on.
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> WCK-- since I am new, tell me a little about your yarn store. I hope it is fun and not a chore! I hear stories that once people do something they truly love, sometimes it turns into a chore.


Thanks for asking GJZ. Most of the time I love having the shop, but like everything else in life it also has it's downsides. I know of one shop owner who waited too long to retire -- she wasn't happy and it showed in the atmosphere of her shop. I promised myself that I wouldn't let that happen to me.

The best part is meeting so many people who share my love of yarn and learning so much more about fibers, techniques, projects etc. Quite a few of my close friends started off as customers. Our business community also works well together and between us are able to take on projects to support community causes.

And of course being able to work with so many different yarns is a wonderful fringe benefit!

There is also a deeper story to my starting the shop but have to get ready for work now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies & gent hope your day is starting out great. I'm up had coffee, open KP to chat. Laundry is calling so will pop in from time to time.
> 
> Yarnie, praying for your dad & you too.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a good day Jane.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - you and your Dad are still in my thoughts and prayers. God will give you strength.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Here's the view out my south facing window. The wind has come up, making it hard to shovel!


The look of fresh snow is beautiful --- but not what you want to see in May! Hope it melts quickly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> First I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I was mulching and digging in the flower beds. I did not realize how hot it was on Friday (90+) and was working outside and suddenly got chills..........not good. But took the watering hose and cooled myself off fast.
> 
> Yes the sky turns a green that no one can ever reproduce. It is a concrete example of 'evil' I have seen it, and 20 years later it still makes me shudder. If your sky ever turns green, you are in danger and need to get somewhere safe.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun time. Be careful not to get too hot again. I would love to see your special planters.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> CB, I read about it on www.theblaze
> Sorry so late getting back to you, it's an interesting story.


I looked it up. I have never heard of mono mono's before. That was so sweet them holding hands. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I didn't know about the greenish color, I only knew about the dead calm before it hit. I am glad you and your family are O.K. It is scary, I've had to take cover a few times, but not for a couple years.


I have heard the freight sound before. It went over the house and hit beside us. Just knocking over storage building and cutting trees. My dh rebuked the storm and it skipped over our house. Not a leave or paper in our yard but both sides of the house were all torn up. God is Good. 
We have trains a few miles away but knew the sound was too close to be a real train. If you have lived in tornado country you can feel it in the air.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here's the view out my south facing window. The wind has come up, making it hard to shovel!


In May. Has that ever happened before?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I looked it up. I have never heard of mono mono's before. That was so sweet them holding hands. ♥


Yes - such a happy story.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The look of fresh snow is beautiful --- but not what you want to see in May! Hope it melts quickly.


Fresh snow does create a wonderful landscape! However, this snow won't stop! It is up to my knees! Trudging through the snow to fill the feeders isn't fun! Neither is the shoveling! It is really heavy! Sun is supposed to shine on Wednesday. Rain in the forecast for later in the week. Guess I will get quite a bit of knitting done! And I will be baking some espresso, almond butter, chocolate chip cookies today!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> First Thank you for all your kind thought and prayers.
> 
> Should not have even posted. it's hard when you get calls in the middle of the night. Knowing you are to far away to be near the ones you love. The second on on Sat. night really threw me. Hospital ,and talking to Dr's and thinking I have to get there and worried that I might be to late.The only grace I had was the Dr. telling me to wait and come in the morning. That Dad was stable. Then getting there and seeing how fast he has gone down hill. He couldn't hear me or see me. I wrote notes to him, and told him I was going to assited living to get his glasses and hearing aides. I was told he would be sent back to assited living today. They can do no more. The grace that at assited living, he will be safe there and can leave this earth sounded by people who care and love him.
> I was going back up there tomorrow, but my brother is going to see him then. I want my brother to have time alone with him. As if we are both there, he will not feel he can not say anything to his Dad. He is so much like my Dad, quite and does not share easly with others around him. This way they can be together and talk.
> ...


We are here for you dear Yarnie. Thank you for sharing your life with us. When you hurt we hurt too. As with the rest of Denim. We can rejoice when some becomes a grandparent or if one plays the drums. I hate you are going thru this. Love you dear sweet friend. 
We are true forever friends. Evil can't hurt us.I say just listen to the boss and the vice boss (me). Just ignore the white noise.
:XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie, I'm thinking of you and Dad, praying for all your family. Many of us have been there, too. It seems we start to mourn when we know that death is near, even before it comes. Sad time - but just think of all you do for your Dad and the love you've had for each other for so many years. You are a devoted daughter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Boy, rain would have been so much better! Yes, your sister lives in the banana belt!


I can't believe you are still getting snow. What is the banana belt?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here's the view out my south facing window. The wind has come up, making it hard to shovel!


 :-o


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Fresh snow does create a wonderful landscape! However, this snow won't stop! It is up to my knees! Trudging through the snow to fill the feeders isn't fun! Neither is the shoveling! It is really heavy! Sun is supposed to shine on Wednesday. Rain in the forecast for later in the week. Guess I will get quite a bit of knitting done! And I will be baking some espresso, almond butter, chocolate chip cookies today!


It sounds like you have a good plan for this crazy snow May day! Especially the cookies - yum. I hope you enjoy the coziness.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I've given up my Bossy avatar as it didn't suit me although I did take it on for fun at Galli's suggestion.
> 
> Instead, I'm showing off my RedBud blossoms. What beauty surrounds us.


Beautiful trees. We have them growing wild but not in my yard. I have always loved them. Yours is fantastic!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> In May. Has that ever happened before?


Oh, yes. It isn't uncommon for it to snow in June! Which is ever worse than May! The good thing is that it doesn't last long and the landscape turns green quickly!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't believe you are still getting snow. What is the banana belt?


There are areas in Colorado that are more desert like...they don't get the snow that other areas get. They are usually warmer and drier. We call those areas the banana belt. Most of these areas on on the western portion of the state. Many people go there to escape the snow!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like you have a good plan for this crazy snow May day! Especially the cookies - yum. I hope you enjoy the coziness.


I certainly will!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are here for you dear Yarnie. Thank you for sharing your life with us. When you hurt we hurt too. As with the rest of Denim. We can rejoice when some becomes a grandparent or if one plays the drums. I hate you are going thru this. Love you dear sweet friend.
> We are true forever friends. Evil can't hurt us.I say just listen to the boss and the vice boss (me). Just ignore the white noise.
> :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> In May. Has that ever happened before?


Where are you? What state - country?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> First I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I was mulching and digging in the flower beds. I did not realize how hot it was on Friday (90+) and was working outside and suddenly got chills..........not good. But took the watering hose and cooled myself off fast.
> 
> Yes the sky turns a green that no one can ever reproduce. It is a concrete example of 'evil' I have seen it, and 20 years later it still makes me shudder. If your sky ever turns green, you are in danger and need to get somewhere safe.
> Need to finish up mulching up the flower beds, which will be about a half hour, clean up the walkway, then done. It has been a lot of fun to be outside. I had some rotting trees cut down. They were hollow in the middle. So I had my son cut them into sections about 8-10" thick, filled them with rocks then dirt and then filled them with flowers. They are cute.
> ...


Thank you, Lovethelake. I have not seen a green sky, yet. We don't have tornadoes in our area, as a rule. Once in a great while, a possible weak, short-lived twister will touch down for about 30 seconds. That happens once every 10 yrs in the entire western NY state. The cool air over lake Erie, protects us from truly violent weather. We do get tremendous thunderstorms, though.
Good advice on praying. Thanks. Been doin' that!  :-o


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all mothers and to everyone who has or had a mother. Where would we be without the sacrifice our mothers made for us? From the safety of her womb, to the firmness of her teaching, to the warmth of her love...she is our first blessing and a lasting gift from God.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Darth has been kicked off once again. Losing track of how many times. Four or five in just a few weeks. She is going for the record. Or it is the record.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's why I just can't go on the wow site. I feel myself getting so mad, and I just don't want to do that. So I stay here 99% of the time. Today I just went over to read the last page. Won't go back for a long, long time. It was hard at first - curiosity. But - no, I was taking up too much time debating issues when really, all our minds are made up.


I quite agree with you, Bonnie. Why expose ourselves to the vileness, evil and hatred when there is no need to be riled up by those issues. We're better than that and can rise above it. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I quite agree with you, Bonnie. Why expose ourselves to the vileness, evil and hatred when there is no need to be riled up by those issues. We're better than that and can rise above it. :thumbup: :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Where are you? What state - country?


Colorado.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I would have been glad to, Bonnie--alas Soloway gave in the urge to bring it over here by re-posting my advice to Yarnie _sans_ Yarnie's absolutely vile words to me. As I said earlier, this isn't an episode that I enjoy rehashing--but it annoys me to no end when Soloway, LL, and especially CB (who was on the scene at the time urging Yarnie to calm down) twist it to suit their own purposes.


If you look at the timeline, I posted it here first then over on WOW. I wasn't planning on posting it on D&P as I thought I was on WOW, so there was no giving in to any urge, so stop saying that I'm twisting it to suit my purposes. As I said before, I was responding to your lie about said seizure post. Your whole group was having a grand old time going after Yarnie, so don't play the victim saying your post wasn't that bad. It certainly was. So Yarnie called you a name, big deal. If you knew or suspected (as your group claims) Yarnie wasn't herself, why continue with the attack? You could have stopped at any time, but chose to continue. Period.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, LL. No. I don't mind taking responsibility for things I've said, but I will not be slandered by CB's untruths.


The thing is that you don't take responsibility, you justify your actions.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If you look at the timeline, I posted it here first then over on WOW. I wasn't planning on posting it on D&P as I thought I was on WOW, so there was no giving in to any urge, so stop saying that I'm twisting it to suit my purposes. As I said before, I was responding to your lie about said seizure post. Your whole group was having a grand old time going after Yarnie, so don't play the victim saying your post wasn't that bad. It certainly was. So Yarnie called you a name, big deal. If you knew or suspected (as your group claims) Yarnie wasn't herself, why continue with the attack? You could have stopped at any time, but chose to continue. Period.


Really, Soloway...you can do better than that. There's only a 25-minute gap between the post on FF and the one on WOW--plenty of time to edit it out if it truly had been a mistake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, thanks ladies for prayers.
> 
> He is having mini heart attacks It will keep going until he has a major one.It could be tonight tomorrow or next week. But it is to come.
> 
> ...


It happened with my dad also. He wasn't as frail as your dad seems to be as he managed to play 9 holes of golf the morning of his death. He always said he wanted to go on the golf course when his time came. Sending strength to you and your family. HUGS.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Tornado has passed us. Still headed toward my son but mostly wind now. 70 mph. Constant lightning and thunder. Bow echo still there but not sure about tornado.


That's good news. We should be getting some T-storms. The weathermen put us in the slight risk category for today.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I wondered how long before admin put us on a new number.
I see susanmo2000 is still on here after 75 new pages, good her life must be boringas it's boring me to death.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful trees. We have them growing wild but not in my yard. I have always loved them. Yours is fantastic!


Our redbuds came and went long ago. I love them, but I don't have one in my yard.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Finished the cookies! Want to come over for some? I have the coffee on! It is still snowing, but seems to gave slowed down a bit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Colorado.


Oooohhhhh! Are you anywhere near Vail? My daughter lived there for a year. We visited in the summer - heaven. NO humidity. Brilliant blue skies and cool air - I loved it. My other two kids visited her and her new (now ex) husband at Thanksgiving. They had a blast!

It was a great experience for my daughter because it's so completely different from Georgia.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If you look at the timeline, I posted it here first then over on WOW. I wasn't planning on posting it on D&P as I thought I was on WOW, so there was no giving in to any urge, so stop saying that I'm twisting it to suit my purposes. As I said before, I was responding to your lie about said seizure post. Your whole group was having a grand old time going after Yarnie, so don't play the victim saying your post wasn't that bad. It certainly was. So Yarnie called you a name, big deal. If you knew or suspected (as your group claims) Yarnie wasn't herself, why continue with the attack? You could have stopped at any time, but chose to continue. Period.


Solo, I think most of the time we get sucked in over there is when we're defending a friend. It's hard not to do that. That's why I just can't even go to visit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Finished the cookies! Want to come over for some? I have the coffee on! It is still snowing, but seems to gave slowed down a bit.


You're an angel to invite us! They look so good, and I've been thinking about chocolate chip cookies ever since I read your early post. I would be there in a flash - if I could get there in a flash. Enjoy!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oooohhhhh! Are you anywhere near Vail? My daughter lived there for a year. We visited in the summer - heaven. NO humidity. Brilliant blue skies and cool air - I loved it. My other two kids visited her and her new (now ex) husband at Thanksgiving. They had a blast!
> 
> It was a great experience for my daughter because it's so completely different from Georgia.


I live about 120 miles east of vail. It is a beautiful area! Rather expensive, but a great place to visit.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Looks great. That is a lot of cookies to go with one cup of coffee. Do you provide refills?


Yes, plenty of refills.  The cup us small, but so cute, don't you think?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Here's the view out my south facing window. The wind has come up, making it hard to shovel!


That would have been a beautiful picture in November. Right now, it's awful. 

I hope it is the last of the year for you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Fresh snow does create a wonderful landscape! However, this snow won't stop! It is up to my knees! Trudging through the snow to fill the feeders isn't fun! Neither is the shoveling! It is really heavy! Sun is supposed to shine on Wednesday. Rain in the forecast for later in the week. Guess I will get quite a bit of knitting done! And I will be baking some espresso, almond butter, chocolate chip cookies today!


Oh sure, tell us that when you are snowed in!!!!! Sheesh.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

gjz said:


> Yes, plenty of refills. The cup us small, but so cute, don't you think?


I thought you were referring to the cookie plate! 🍪🍪🍪


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> I live about 120 miles east of vail. It is a beautiful area! Rather expensive, but a great place to visit.


Oh, how nice. They were newlyweds - he went to Johnson and Wales (Culinary Arts) in Vail,and that's why they were there. She taught pre-school. They had a tiny apartment - just one room, really. A couple of chairs, tv, bed, tiny table. Hey - they were young. It's supposed to be like that when we're young!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Finished the cookies! Want to come over for some? I have the coffee on! It is still snowing, but seems to gave slowed down a bit.


I just had to look. Yes - it's very cute - and inviting!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Really, Soloway...you can do better than that. There's only a 25-minute gap between the post on FF and the one on WOW--plenty of time to edit it out if it truly had been a mistake.


Can't do better than the truth. I had no need to edit anything, that seems to be your way of doing things. Cover up, edit, twist, justify, etc., etc.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

gjz said:


> There are areas in Colorado that are more desert like...they don't get the snow that other areas get. They are usually warmer and drier. We call those areas the banana belt. Most of these areas on on the western portion of the state. Many people go there to escape the snow!


One of the places we considered for our retirement home was in Grand Junction; the climate seemed very temperate as compared to the rest of Colorado. Is GJ considered the banana belt?

(It was our #2, but NC became #1.)


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> One of the places we considered for our retirement home was in Grand Junction; the climate seemed very temperate as compared to the rest of Colorado. Is GJ considered the banana belt?
> 
> (It was our #2, but NC became #1.)


Yes, Grand Junction would be considered the banana belt. Never been to NC...need to travel east more often....

I so love the pic of your mom. She looks very happy!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Solo, I think most of the time we get sucked in over there is when we're defending a friend. It's hard not to do that. That's why I just can't even go to visit.


That's right Bonnie. Hard to see friends maligned and not say something in their defense. That's why I stay away also. :-(


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> That's right Bonnie. Hard to see friends maligned and not say something in their defense. That's why I stay away also. :-(


I stay away... it all makes me very nervous. Don't like when people treat one another like that. Hope it can be over with. Like KPG says, just ignore. It is so hard not to get sucked in, so it's best to stay away.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Darth has been kicked off once again. Losing track of how many times. Four or five in just a few weeks. She is going for the record. Or it is the record.


7 in the last month....before that, who knows how many.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If you look at the timeline, I posted it here first then over on WOW. I wasn't planning on posting it on D&P as I thought I was on WOW, so there was no giving in to any urge, so stop saying that I'm twisting it to suit my purposes. As I said before, I was responding to your lie about said seizure post. Your whole group was having a grand old time going after Yarnie, so don't play the victim saying your post wasn't that bad. It certainly was. So Yarnie called you a name, big deal. If you knew or suspected (as your group claims) Yarnie wasn't herself, why continue with the attack? You could have stopped at any time, but chose to continue. Period.


They are so full of excuses. They better get help to figure out their emotional problems. Notice the plural in problems.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

gjz said:


> Yes, Grand Junction would be considered the banana belt. Never been to NC...need to travel east more often....
> 
> I so love the pic of your mom. She looks very happy!


Thanks gjz!

Your welcome anytime you come east...I'll put the coffee on!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The thing is that you don't take responsibility, you justify your actions.


Solo,

You hit the nail on the head. Some people have fun playing the victim. That is a sickness in itself. Covers the problems they do not want to face. Thank you for your wisdom.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Finished the cookies! Want to come over for some? I have the coffee on! It is still snowing, but seems to gave slowed down a bit.


What kind are they! Yummm! I'll be over right away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> I live about 120 miles east of vail. It is a beautiful area! Rather expensive, but a great place to visit.


Passed by Vail twice this year!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> I wondered how long before admin put us on a new number.
> I see susanmo2000 is still on here after 75 new pages, good her life must be boringas it's boring me to death.


Apologies, Karverr. Soloway addressed me, and I thought it would be rude not to respond.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Can't do better than the truth. I had no need to edit anything, that seems to be your way of doing things. Cover up, edit, twist, justify, etc., etc.


Please, Solowey. In the tall-tales department no one can hold a candle to you and this crew. I've never seen such whoppers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> 7 in the last month....before that, who knows how many.
> 
> :thumbdown:


Which one is Darth? Or shouldn't I ask?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Passed by Vail twice this year!


Lucky you!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What kind are they! Yummm! I'll be over right away.


They are espresso almond butter chocolate chip. They are yummy!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Passed by Vail twice this year!


Hopefully, you weren't caught in that traffic on I-70...it is the worst! I have a friend that lives nearby Vail, and I always have to plan my trip around the Sunday traffic jam!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> They are espresso almond butter chocolate chip. They are yummy!


recipe please.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Yes it is, both cute and small. I know it is a snack set probably from the 50's or 60's. I love vintage glassware.


It is a snack set...my husband hates it, but I use it every time I get the chance! Very fun.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is the recipe for the cookies I made today. A little dry, but has good flavor. Hard to believe, but they almost had too many chocolate chips! 


Espresso Almond Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies

3 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1/4 teaspoon coarse salt
3/4 cup shortening
1/4 cup (one half-stick) salted butter, cut into chunks
1 cup light brown sugar 
2 eggs
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon pure almond extract
1 teaspoon instant espresso powder
1 cup vanilla espresso almond butter 
1 bag bittersweet chocolate chips

Line two cookie sheets with parchment paper. Preheat oven to 350.

In a medium bowl, stir together the flour, baking soda, and salt. Set aside.

With an electric mixer, beat together the shortening, butter, and brown sugar. Beat in the eggs.

In a small bowl, stir together the extracts and espresso powder. Add to the mixing bowl and beat until incorporated. Mix in the almond butter until well combined.

Stir in the flour mixture and chocolate chips.

Use a 2-tablespoon cookie scoop to dollop the dough onto the prepared cookies sheets. Press with the bottom of a juice glass (dipped in flour) to flatten, or leave rounded. Bake for 10-11 minutes, until done.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Which one is Darth? Or shouldn't I ask?


Bon, check your PM


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> They are espresso almond butter chocolate chip. They are yummy!


Can you share the recipe?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hopefully, you weren't caught in that traffic on I-70...it is the worst! I have a friend that lives nearby Vail, and I always have to plan my trip around the Sunday traffic jam!


The first time, in March, yes were were caught for about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes in a jam that was caused by an accident. We had a flight out of Denver and I thought we might not make it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> recipe please.


We all want the recipe!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here is the recipe for the cookies I made today. A little dry, but has good flavor. Hard to believe, but they almost had too many chocolate chips!
> 
> Espresso Almond Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 
> ...


Where do I find vanilla espresso almond butter. I never heard of it!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Where do I find vanilla espresso almond butter. I never heard of it!


I didn't have that...but I believe you can find it in the peanut butter section at the grocery store. A friend said there are many different flavors. I am going to look tomorrow when I go to town. I suspect you can find it at Trader Joes...but that is about 45 min from me, so I don't go there. I used extra espresso powder, and a little extra vanilla. I also added about 1 tablespoon coffee that I mixed in with the eggs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking GJZ. Most of the time I love having the shop, but like everything else in life it also has it's downsides. I know of one shop owner who waited too long to retire -- she wasn't happy and it showed in the atmosphere of her shop. I promised myself that I wouldn't let that happen to me.
> 
> The best part is meeting so many people who share my love of yarn and learning so much more about fibers, techniques, projects etc. Quite a few of my close friends started off as customers. Our business community also works well together and between us are able to take on projects to support community causes.
> Can't wait for the story of how you got started in your yarn shop.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Finished the cookies! Want to come over for some? I have the coffee on! It is still snowing, but seems to gave slowed down a bit.


Send my cookies down here. I don't want to get in the snow. They looks so yummy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> 7 in the last month....before that, who knows how many.
> 
> :thumbdown:


What were all of the names? I missed about 3.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Where do I find vanilla espresso almond butter. I never heard of it!


Sorry don't know what vanilla espresso almond butter is. But does make me want to know. :shock:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Here's the good thing about the snow...my granddaughter with her snowman!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here's the good thing about the snow...my granddaughter with her snowman!


Cute! Did you make her hat? :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Climate Change, Extreme Weather
and Bible End Time Prophecy
Natural Climate Change, or God's Intervention?
For the official scientific view on climate change see IPCC
For an alternative analysis of climate change see It's the Sun

If global temperature change is a primary parameter, then climate change is a reality; the mean global surface temperature (GST) increased about 0.8C over the 20th century. The main debate is between those who attribute this rise to man i.e. anthropological warming and those who attribute it to natural causes, such as solar irradiance change. In fact, natural causes may well be cooling the planet over recent years and long-term change may not be so drastic. Those who agree with the latter viewpoint might also point out the Biblical promise:

'While the earth remains, seedtime and harvest, cold and heat, summer and winter, day and night shall not cease' (Gen 8.22).

In other words, the natural cycle of things was promised to continue, and nothing special was meant to happen to the climate whilst man is around. Of course, man may well be upsetting what God had planned.

We should also distinguish between weather and climate. The difference between weather and climate is the timescale. 'Weather' refers to the atmospheric conditions over short periods of time (days), and 'climate' refers to atmospheric behaviour over relatively long periods of time (decades or centuries). In other words, 'weather' refers to short-term changes in the atmosphere.

Long-term climate change is not readily apparent in the Bible (although some point to scientific evidence supporting the view that long-term climate change is simply due to the earth emerging from an ice-age some 4000 years ago). On the other hand, there are good examples of God using relatively short weather events as a way of arresting man's attention. Moreover, Bible prophecy says that He will do it again!

God's Weather Control in the Past

Let's consider some historical events:
Flooding Rain

According to Genesis, when God saw the violence and wickedness of man He was grieved in heart and vowed to destroy all but Noah and his family through a flood:

"I will cause it to rain on the earth forty days and forty nights" (Gen 6.4)

There is strong scientific evidence for a cataclysmic worldwide flood. See also flood mechanism.
Drought

As the Israelites wandered in the wilderness on their way to the Promised Land, God gave them the Ten Commandments, together with many sundry laws. He warned Israel to obey them and if they did not then one of the consequences would be drought;

'The heaven which is over your head shall be bronze, and the earth which is under you iron. And the Lord will make the rain of your land powder and dust ...' (Deut 28.23,24)

'If I shut up the heavens so that there is no rain ...' (2 Chron 7.13)

But if they sought God and turned away from their rebellious ways, then God promised to 'heal their land' (2 Chron 7.14).

And when some Israelites returned from exile in Babylon, they were more interested in making nice houses than in the restoration of God's house - the desolate temple. As a result, God caused drought, resulting in a lack of produce (Hag 1.11).

Violent Storms and Hail

The seventh plague of Egypt was severe hail. Because Pharaoh would not let the Israelites go, God said to Pharaoh:

'I will send a very heavy hail ... and the hail shattered every tree of the field' (Exod 9.18,25)

When the kings of the Amorites attacked friends of Israel, Joshua's army went up to defend them. It is recorded that God helped Israel by throwing large hailstones at the enemy:

'... more died from the hailstones than those killed by the sons of Israel...' (Joshua 10.11)

Later, the prophet Ezekiel challenged the false prophets of Israel, saying that God would judge them. The Lord spoke to these false prophets through Ezekiel, saying:

'I will make a violent wind break out in My wrath ... flooding rain and hailstones ...' (Ezek 13.13)

When Jonah tried to ignore God's instructions by taking a boat trip, God sent 'a great wind and storm' (Jonah 1.4) that threatened to destroy the ship. Then, in New Testament times, God reversed the situation and calmed the wind and sea in order to save the disciples:

'Jesus rebuked the wind and sea ... and the wind died down and it became perfectly calm' (Mk 4.39)

Darkness and Gloom

The ninth plague of Eqypt: when Pharaoh still refused to allow the Israelites to leave Egypt, God said to Moses:

'stretch out your hand toward the sky, that there may be darkness over the land ... a darkness which may be felt ... and there was thick darkness in all the land of Egypt for three days.' (Exod 10.21,22)

Again, when Ezekiel was in exile in Babylon he challenged Israel to turn from their wicked ways, but he also spoke to the surrounding nations like Assyria and Egypt. He warned Egypt of God's coming judgement, when clouds and darkness would be used as a way of arresting their attention. We read:

'It will be a day of clouds, a time of doom for the nation ... all the shining lights in heaven I will darken over you and will set darkness on your land' (Ezek 30.3, 32.8)

From these few examples we are left in little doubt that, in the past, God has used abrupt weather changes (not long-term climate changes) to arrest man's attention.

God's Weather Control in the Future

The Bible makes it quite clear that there will be a definite end to life as we know it. Earth's governmental systems, economic and trading systems, animal kingdom, and even geology will all be changed at the Second Coming of Christ. Our current age is coming to a dramatic end as God deals with rebellious nations. And just before these changes, at the very end of this age, it seems God will intervene in Earth's weather! Consider:

Israel: According to Bible prophecy it will be a time of blessing for Israel. As God brings back His people from the nations and establishes them in their own land, He will also bless their land with the required rains. The wilderness turns green and becomes fruitful with the blessing of the required 'early' and 'latter' rains (Joel 2.21-27). In Israel the 'first' rains usually fall in early November, the 'latter' rains in April, corresponding to Autumn and Spring respectively.

Britain: Unfortunately, it seems that Britain is less favoured. Many now see Britain as a rebellious, post-Christian nation in danger of judgement, and, as discussed, extreme weather is one form of judgement. Consider the following prophecy over Britain:

" ... now the whole nation ... has turned from Me. They paganise their land, state and institutions ... false religion, the work of world rulers of darkness, covers your Isles ... My being is seared with pain, for judgement is determined against your land ... I will destroy the vestiges of her greatness ... I will wreck her economy ... I will change her climate, even her weather. I will prove to her that the way of the transgressor is hard and terrible." [Lance Lambert, 6th August 2011]

Read the full prophecy

In 2010 the UK had the coldest December for 100 years. In 2012 England had the wettest year since records began, with extreme flooding in the South. Torrential rain in July and December saw extreme flooding and repeated property damage across the UK. Flood damage for 2012 cost UK insurers about £1bn. In January 2014 southern Britain saw its wettest winter month on record, and saw its largest wave ever (75 feet)!

But Britain could be just one example of how God will use extreme weather events to exact a series of judgements on the Gentile nations! Recall:

'For when the earth experiences Your judgements the inhabitants of the world learn righteousness.' (Isa 26.9)

These are more likely to be severe 'weather events' rather than long-term 'climate changes' simply because of the relatively short prophetic timescale involved. An idea of these changes is described in Isaiah. Chapters 24-27 of Isaiah are sometimes called 'Isaiah's Apocalypse' since they describe God's judgement upon the entire world for its sin. They also correlate well with judgements on the earth described in Revelation. Consider:

Drought and Scorching Heat
Drought

Public domain image: wpclipart

One of the judgements predicted by Isaiah appears to be drought:

'The earth will be completely laid waste ... the earth mourns and withers, the world fades and withers...'(Isa 24.3,4)

Drought is one of the consequences of disobedience (Deut 28.23,24)(Zech 14.17). Another form of judgement prophesied by Isaiah appears to be extreme heat - heat severe enough to kill people:

'Therefore ... the inhabitants of the earth are burned, and few men are left' (Isa 24.6)

The book of Revelation appears to speak of the same end time events and predicts extreme weather as part of God's judgement upon the nations. There will be fierce, scorching heat:

'The fourth angel poured out his bowl upon the sun, and it was given to it to scorch men with fire. Men were scorched with fierce heat ...' (Rev 16.8,9)

Storms, Torrential Rain, Snow and Extreme Hail

When questioned about the end of the age, Jesus hints at wild weather:

'There will be ... dismay among nations, in perplexity at the roaring of the sea and the waves' (Lk 21.25)

The root meaning of the Greek in this verse can mean nothing else but literal sea and literal waves. The word 'roaring' comes from the Greek 'echeo' meaning 'to make a loud noise'. Hurricanes and coastal flooding spring to mind. Torrential rain is also prophesied:

'For the windows above (the floodgates of the heavens, NIV) are opened ...' (Isa 24.18)

The word 'windows' here is the same as in Genesis 7.11, and denotes an opening, like a sluice or floodgate. It seems that torrential rain, as experienced at the Flood, will also feature at the end of this age as part of God's judgements on the rebellious nations.
Large hail

Damaging 2-inch diameter hail.
Credit NOAA Photo Library, NOAA Central Library; OAR/ERL/National Severe Storms Laboratory (NSSL)

Then there's the future Gog-Magog War. At some point in the future (biblical timing here is uncertain), it seems Iran, together with other Islamic nations, will invade Israel from the north (Ezek 38). But just as God intervened to release Israel from the grips of Pharaoh, so He will intervene to protect Israel from the invading armies. As with Joshua (see above), the weather plays an important part in their defeat:

'... I will rain on him (Gog) and on his troops ... a torrential rain, with hailstones ...' (Ezek 38.22)

Hail features high on the weather ingredients list at the end of the age. It is part of God's judgement upon the nations. Besides fierce heat there will be extreme hail and snow storms:

'Or have you entered the storehouses of the snow ... which I have reserved for the time of distress ...' (Job 38.22,23)

'... and huge hailstones, about one hundred pounds each, came down from heaven upon men ...' (Rev 16.8,9,21)

Clearly, God intends to use short-term weather events to influence world affairs in the future. Since there is clear Biblical support for God's control of past and future weather, it is logical to ask 'Is God beginning to speak through the severe weather events seen today?' How close are we to these future events?

Examples of Recent Severe Weather Events

Global reinsurer Munich RE claimed that natural disaster losses for the first 9 months of 2011 totalled $310 billion, and according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA), 2011 made new weather records. NOAA announced that there were 12 different weather disasters (see time series chart) that each cost more than $1 billion at the time of the event. The previous record was nine in 2008. Such events included blizzards, wildfires and tornadoes. NOAA claim that the US has sustained 134 weather or climate disasters since 1980 where overall damages reached or exceeded $1 billion (including CPI adjustment to 2012). Scientists blame 'an unlucky combination of global warming and freak chance'! Using NOAA data some note that during the 1980's the US averaged just 1 billion dollar disaster per year, increasing to 3.8 per year in the 1990's, increasing to 4.6 per year in the next decade.

November 2013 will be remembered for apocalyptic weather across the globe. Super typhoon Haiyan hit the eastern Philippines with maximum sustained winds of 195 mph and gusts to 235 mph - one of the most powerful storms ever recorded. Powerful tornadoes carved a path of destruction across the US Midwest, with Washington being hit by winds of up to 200 mph. In the Italian island of Sardinia, cyclone Cleopatra dumped nearly 50 cm of rain in just 24 hours - half the amount it normally receives in a year.

It is interesting to note that global weather catastrophes appear to track global warming, and, despite recent disasters, there is an indication that such events reached a peak in the 1990's - see chart. The first decade of the 21st century appears to have fewer catastrophes, possibly because the world climate is showing a cooling trend.

Is God Speaking via Climate Change or via Severe Weather Events?

Climate change is hotly debated. Certainly some effects associated with climate change have been observed over the last century:

The world warmed by 0.8 degrees C
Most glaciers retreated
Sea level rose about 7 inches
Water tables fell significantly (China: 1.5m/year, India: 1-3m/year)

But who or what is responsible is another matter: is it anthropological warming as proposed by the IPCC, or simply natural causes? The latter view has good support:

Global warming correlates well with solar irradiance change
There is significant correlation between cloud cover (which affects temperature) and cosmic rays
Temperature rise and CO2 increase seem weakly correlated
CO2 rise (fall) often follows temperature increase (decrease)
Temperature rise due to CO2 increase seems hard to detect
Human activity contributes just 0.28% to greenhouse gases
Glacier retreat commenced some 150 years before sharp CO2 rise
Sea levels started rising some 100 years before sharp CO2 rise
Since 2003 global temperatures have actually been falling
Very long-term climate change may simply be due to emergence from the last ice-age

Given the uncertainty as to the cause of climate change, and the possibility that anthropological warming may even be a conspiracy, we might consider climate change as part of God's end-time scenario - it is God who is controlling the climate! In fact, according to Bible prophecy it may be more logical to watch for severe 'weather events' rather than long-term 'climate change' since end-time events seem short-term. From the Bible we can say with certainty that:

God has used the weather to influence nations and individuals in the past.
Bible prophecy says that God will use severe weather events to 'speak' to the nations at the end of this age.
Prophetic signs and the state of the world suggest the end of this age is imminent.

If we are indeed close to the end of this age, then dramatic weather events seem imminent. God will soon use severe weather events to speak to, and judge, the nations. Clearly, it is a very effective tool to arrest the world's attention!

Good news:

There is no need to worry! Those who trust in the Lord Jesus Christ are eternally safe in the hands of the living God (Jn 3.16). You do not have to go through the extremes of these end time judgements (the 'wrath' of God). The Bible promises all those who put their trust in Jesus Christ will be exempt from 'the hour of trial that is coming upon the whole world' (Rev 3.10). Many believe that those who trust in Christ will be rescued from what is coming, just like Noah before the flood. Jesus said that at the end of this age:

'... there shall be two men in the field; one will be taken, and one will be left ...' (Mat 24.40).

Don't delay, put your trust in Jesus and receive His peace, forgiveness and security in an insecure world. See Steps You Must Take.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

gjz said:


> Finished the cookies! Want to come over for some? I have the coffee on! It is still snowing, but seems to gave slowed down a bit.


That picture looks so inviting! How lovely gjz.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Our redbuds came and went long ago. I love them, but I don't have one in my yard.


What a beautiful dog in the avatar Bon!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> That picture looks so inviting! How lovely gjz.


She promised refills on the coffee but not the cookies. I'm holding out for a promise on the cookies.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute! Did you make her hat? :-D


I wish I did! I don't know how to crochet. I just can't seem to get used to using one needle!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Bon, check your PM


Gerslay, your mom is a beauty.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> I didn't have that...but I believe you can find it in the peanut butter section at the grocery store. A friend said there are many different flavors. I am going to look tomorrow when I go to town. I suspect you can find it at Trader Joes...but that is about 45 min from me, so I don't go there. I used extra espresso powder, and a little extra vanilla. I also added about 1 tablespoon coffee that I mixed in with the eggs.


Thank you, Giz. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Bon, check your PM


Gerslay, your mom is a beauty.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WCK--it might be interesting to hear the deeper story of your yarn shop. How was your time at work?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here's the good thing about the snow...my granddaughter with her snowman!


Sweet picture. She did a great job making Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> She promised refills on the coffee but not the cookies. I'm holding out for a promise on the cookies.


Gosh, I thought refills on the cookies were a given! Come on over--the snow has stopped and now we are in a freeze warning until 8 in the morning. There goes my lilacs, irises, tulips, plums, apples, and the other flowering plants I have. I need some smiling faces to make up for the loss.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Climate Change, Extreme Weather
> and Bible End Time Prophecy
> Natural Climate Change, or God's Intervention?
> For the official scientific view on climate change see IPCC
> ...


What they are saying in the news sounds like what is written here. Incredible. Thank you, CB!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Have a great evening guy and gals.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Gerslay, your mom is a beauty.


I must agree. Just beautiful! I bet you have her genes and are beautiful, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Gosh, I thought refills on the cookies were a given! Come on over--the snow has stopped and now we are in a freeze warning until 8 in the morning. There goes my lilacs, irises, tulips, plums, apples, and the other flowering plants I have. I need some smiling faces to make up for the loss.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so funny. I hope it makes you laugh Yarnie.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152026342111905&set=vb.673956904&type=2&theater


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

gjz said:


> Gosh, I thought refills on the cookies were a given! I never assume anything.
> Come on over--the snow has stopped and now we are in a freeze warning until 8 in the morning. There goes my lilacs, irises, tulips, plums, apples, and the other flowering plants I have. I need some smiling faces to make up for the loss.


Here are some for you. 
   
I think your plants will be ok. Well, most of them, probably. They're hardier than you think.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so funny. I hope it makes you laugh Yarnie.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152026342111905&set=vb.673956904&type=2&theater


Oh my! What a dog!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Here are some for you.
> 
> I think your plants will be ok. Well, most of them, probably. They're hardier than you think.


I hope you are right about my plants, they are calling for 22 degrees. 
Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> recipe please.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LTL, glad you cool off with hose, as you were o about to have heat stroke. Can see you knew what was happening. Not a good thing to happen at all.


Yarnie love, love, love your new Avatar! Praying for things to be better for you, hugs.

I have lots to catch up on with several pages to read.

Hugs to my dear friends!

Karverr, close your eyes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here is the recipe for the cookies I made today. A little dry, but has good flavor. Hard to believe, but they almost had too many chocolate chips!
> 
> Espresso Almond Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Thanks, gjz! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here's the good thing about the snow...my granddaughter with her snowman!


Cute photo and beautiful GD. Make sure you date this photo, May 12, 2014!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie love, love, love your new Avatar! Praying for things to be better for you, hugs.
> 
> I have lots to catch up on with several pages to read.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Climate Change, Extreme Weather
> and Bible End Time Prophecy
> Natural Climate Change, or God's Intervention?
> For the official scientific view on climate change see IPCC
> ...


'Consequence of disobedience' is what I noticed and react to. 'Fear of the Lord is the beginning of all wisdom'. We have forgotten about the gravity of sin and its consequences. So much to meditate on here. Thanks for posting, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Gerslay, your mom is a beauty.


She certainly is, a beauty inside and out! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> I hope you are right about my plants, they are calling for 22 degrees.
> Thanks for the smiles!


About plants... I was able to keep my miniature fushia (?sp)alive over the winter, it even bloomed. I placed it in the garage last week and hung it outside in semi shade today. Hope it won't get 'shocked'.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, friends. Had a long day, am tired and need sleep. Tah, tah, zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......................


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome !http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152266716988972&set=a.96184583971.84688.96180008971&type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> In May. Has that ever happened before?


I love your new avatar Bonnie. Is that your dd's dog?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Darth has been kicked off once again. Losing track of how many times. Four or five in just a few weeks. She is going for the record. Or it is the record.


She was a little more low key this time and it took Admin longer to deal with her. Funny that her whole racism thread was deleted too - including everyone's posts. Hard to believe she is so fixated that she keeps coming back.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She was a little more low key this time and it took Admin longer to deal with her. Funny that her whole racism thread was deleted too - including everyone's posts. Hard to believe she is so fixated that she keeps coming back.


I missed the racism thread. She bores me. She doesn't give up but I think Admin is on to her. :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Gerslay, your mom is a beauty.


Thanks Gali and Jokim..she was lovely in many ways.

She died this week (5/17) many years ago and I always put up her picture for Mother's Day week.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Bon, check your PM


I did. Thanks! I just responded because I had to stop in the middle of reading earlier today. Just got back online.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here's the good thing about the snow...my granddaughter with her snowman!


Nice job! She's very cute. Does she live nearby? I would guess so if she's playing in snow at your house.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Finished the cookies! Want to come over for some? I have the coffee on! It is still snowing, but seems to gave slowed down a bit.


The cookies look totally scrumptious! I really like your plate too, perfect for your snacks and your cup.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Where do I find vanilla espresso almond butter. I never heard of it!


gjz - recipe looks so good! I love almond flavor. I'll have to try them. I'm sure in the mood to make cookies, but tomorrow I'm baking a cake. DS and family here for dinner, and we're celebrating Mother's Day a little late. DIL and I love the cake, but the boys don't eat it. This time, I"ll make it anyway - for us mothers.

We call it Henry the Explorer cake. I read a book with that title to my kids when they were little. A little boy explores in the snow, gets lost but isn't frightened, is found by neighbors searching. At the very end, everyone gathers at his house, and his mom serves cake. Simple yellow cake with chocolate icing, but it looked so good that I made one. We all loved it, named it, and it's still a favorite.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Nice job! She's very cute. Does she live nearby? I would guess so if she's playing in snow at your house.


She lives about 1/2 hour away...which is about how far every place is from where I live. She is cute and is so fun to be with!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Climate Change, Extreme Weather
> and Bible End Time Prophecy
> Natural Climate Change, or God's Intervention?
> For the official scientific view on climate change see IPCC
> ...


This will blow minds on the Dark Side. This is what they believe about "climate change" AND what they don't believe about the Bible. They're going to be so confused


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> gjz - recipe looks so good! I love almond flavor. I'll have to try them. I'm sure in the mood to make cookies, but tomorrow I'm baking a cake. DS and family here for dinner, and we're celebrating Mother's Day a little late. DIL and I love the cake, but the boys don't eat it. This time, I"ll make it anyway - for us mothers.
> 
> We call it Henry the Explorer cake. I read a book with that title to my kids when they were little. A little boy explores in the snow, gets lost but isn't frightened, is found by neighbors searching. At the very end, everyone gathers at his house, and his mom serves cake. Simple yellow cake with chocolate icing, but it looked so good that I made one. We all loved it, named it, and it's still a favorite.


You can never go wrong with a yellow cake and chocolate frosting! Enjoy the time with your family!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> What a beautiful dog in the avatar Bon!


Thank you. That's Goldie, my daughter's sweet dog. Such a good girl. She's part golden retriever (and truly will eat anything at any time) and part border collie. Nice mix - very, very obedient and smart, too. But she will beg for food and for petting. She's getting older now, and she has to give a little jump when she gets up from the floor. I can relate.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Gosh, I thought refills on the cookies were a given! Come on over--the snow has stopped and now we are in a freeze warning until 8 in the morning. There goes my lilacs, irises, tulips, plums, apples, and the other flowering plants I have. I need some smiling faces to make up for the loss.


I am on my way, grinning from ear to ear! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Have a great evening guy and gals.


Same to you, gali.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> WCK--it might be interesting to hear the deeper story of your yarn shop. How was your time at work?


I agree. It's fun to learn more about each other.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so funny. I hope it makes you laugh Yarnie.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152026342111905&set=vb.673956904&type=2&theater


That's hilarious! Don't you just love dogs - and people who get such a kick out of them?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here are some for you.
> 
> I think your plants will be ok. Well, most of them, probably. They're hardier than you think.


Thumper, our friends' granddaughter just had twins boys. They weighed 8 lb. 8 oz., and 7 lb. can't remember the ounces. Can you imagine?! 15 pounds of babies!!! So exciting - twin boys - she'd better rest up now!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Here's the good thing about the snow...my granddaughter with her snowman!


Your gd is adorable and her snowman is just the right size for her :lol: . Did you make her cute little hat?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie love, love, love your new Avatar! Praying for things to be better for you, hugs.
> 
> I have lots to catch up on with several pages to read.
> 
> ...


Jane, you're a card!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 'Consequence of disobedience' is what I noticed and react to. 'Fear of the Lord is the beginning of all wisdom'. We have forgotten about the gravity of sin and its consequences. So much to meditate on here. Thanks for posting, CB.


I agree. We do not want to accept authority and can't believe that obedience is expected. "Obedience? I do my own thing!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> About plants... I was able to keep my miniature fushia (?sp)alive over the winter, it even bloomed. I placed it in the garage last week and hung it outside in semi shade today. Hope it won't get 'shocked'.


Good luck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, friends. Had a long day, am tired and need sleep. Tah, tah, zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......................


Good night, Jokim. Sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awesome !http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152266716988972&set=a.96184583971.84688.96180008971&type=1&theater


Amazing! and fearsome.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your gd is adorable and her snowman is just the right size for her :lol: . Did you make her cute little hat?


No...just never got the hang of crocheting. Maybe I'll try again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your new avatar Bonnie. Is that your dd's dog?


Thanks. Yes, that's Goldie. She's a sweet one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your new avatar Bonnie. Is that your dd's dog?


double post - sorry about that


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She was a little more low key this time and it took Admin longer to deal with her. Funny that her whole racism thread was deleted too - including everyone's posts. Hard to believe she is so fixated that she keeps coming back.


I would think admin must be getting very tired of her game - get suspended, come back with new email and new i.d., play nice for a day or two, show real colors, get suspended.....on and on. Tiresome.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed the racism thread. She bores me. She doesn't give up but I think Admin is on to her. :thumbup:


I missed it, too - not sorry. I agree - it gets boring - too predictable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks Gali and Jokim..she was lovely in many ways.
> 
> She died this week (5/17) many years ago and I always put up her picture for Mother's Day week.


She looks so young - and of course she was. Makes me want to post one of my mother - if I can figure out how to do it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> She lives about 1/2 hour away...which is about how far every place is from where I live. She is cute and is so fun to be with!


That's wonderful! Yes, she is very cute - those little rosy cheeks. It's a joy to have grandchildren and so nice if they're nearby.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is the end of the posts! Now what shall I do? Just kidding - going to bed. Sleep well, friends. I think I'll dream of chocolate chip cookies and a snowman in a pink hat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so funny. I hope it makes you laugh Yarnie.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152026342111905&set=vb.673956904&type=2&theater


I loved it; thanks for posting CB. My favourite was the puppy drinking water from the fountain.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Gee, I just heard on the news that Elkhorn, NE got hit by two tornados last night. Elkhorn is just six miles from us. When we lived in Wichita, a tornado hit six miles from where we lived there. Coincidence?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Gee, I just heard on the news that Elkhorn, NE got hit by two tornados last night. Elkhorn is just six miles from us. When we lived in Wichita, a tornado hit six miles from where we lived there. Coincidence?


Whoa - how many years apart? It is some coincidence. Glad it wasn't any closer. Is it hard to sleep with bad weather around? Do you have a weather radio?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> This is the end of the posts! Now what shall I do? Just kidding - going to bed. Sleep well, friends. I think I'll dream of chocolate chip cookies and a snowman in a pink hat.


It's funny you talk about dreaming...each morning when my gd spends the night, she always asks, " what did you dream about?" to my husband and I. She has some wild ideas! Sleep well!

Night all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awesome !http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152266716988972&set=a.96184583971.84688.96180008971&type=1&theater


That's an amazing cloud!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thumper, our friends' granddaughter just had twins boys. They weighed 8 lb. 8 oz., and 7 lb. can't remember the ounces. Can you imagine?! 15 pounds of babies!!! So exciting - twin boys - she'd better rest up now!


Poor girl. That is a lot of weight to be carrying around. My boys were 2 years and 4 days apart. I thought it was worse that twins. The oldest helped the youngest to get in trouble. :shock: She won't ever get caught up on her rest.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoa - how many years apart? It is some coincidence. Glad it wasn't any closer. Is it hard to sleep with bad weather around? Do you have a weather radio?


23 years. I'm used to sleeping through storms. I rarely wake up. However I'm usually up late. And yes, we do have a weather radio. Its in the bedroom. Last night we had the bedroom doors shut so the cat couldn't hide under the beds. (Had to be ready to take her downstairs with us). Neither of us heard it, so maybe it worked? We just got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved it; thanks for posting CB. My favourite was the puppy drinking water from the fountain.


I know. Reminded me of Otis when I water my flowers. I always give him a drink out of my hose.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor girl. That is a lot of weight to be carrying around. My boys were 2 years and 4 days apart. I thought it was worse that twins. The oldest helped the youngest to get in trouble. :shock: She won't ever get caught up on her rest.


I know what you mean! I never realized, because I had boy, girl, girl. Two boys together? Whoa - can they come up with some mischief!

Both my daughters have boys 2 years apart. Now they're 16 and 14 - much calmer - and 9 and 7 - can still get wild! They both have kids younger than that, too. What can I say - it's madness around here sometimes! But we love the chaos.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> No...just never got the hang of crocheting. Maybe I'll try again.


There are some really cute crochet patterns out there, but we can't all like everything. Do you have a knit/crochet group that you meet with?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I gave in to temptation. Heard there was a new post, so I had to look. Now to bed for real.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

CB, I loved the dog video! Thanks for sharing. Here's another.http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YPHhnA14PGc


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> CB, I loved the dog video! Thanks for sharing. Here's another.http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YPHhnA14PGc


That was cute! He's a fast little guy.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That was cute! He's a fast little guy.


I got such a laugh! I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

We had a tornado close yesterday. I lost power and it might take quite a while to get it back. Maybe 4 or 5 days.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> She promised refills on the coffee but not the cookies. I'm holding out for a promise on the cookies.


Recipe looks delicious! Did you make a copy?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. That's Goldie, my daughter's sweet dog. Such a good girl. She's part golden retriever (and truly will eat anything at any time) and part border collie. Nice mix - very, very obedient and smart, too. But she will beg for food and for petting. She's getting older now, and she has to give a little jump when she gets up from the floor. I can relate.


You're funny, thanks for making me laugh! Dear sweet dog. She can be forgiven for asking for extra food and pets. I love the border collie and golden retriever breeds.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> We had a tornado close yesterday. I lost power and it might take quite a while to get it back. Maybe 4 or 5 days.


Oh my goodness that must have been terrifying for you. i`m so thankful you are ok. I hope your power gets restored very soon.
I`m adding you to my prayer list. Take care
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> We had a tornado close yesterday. I lost power and it might take quite a while to get it back. Maybe 4 or 5 days.


I am glad you are ok.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> CB, I loved the dog video! Thanks for sharing. Here's another.http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YPHhnA14PGc


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> We had a tornado close yesterday. I lost power and it might take quite a while to get it back. Maybe 4 or 5 days.


Not fun. Glad you're okay.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You're funny, thanks for making me laugh! Dear sweet dog. She can be forgiven for asking for extra food and pets. I love the border collie and golden retriever breeds.


You're so right - she's a good dog. They have a 3 year old, so Goldie gets lots of goodies!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> We had a tornado close yesterday. I lost power and it might take quite a while to get it back. Maybe 4 or 5 days.


I'm so glad you weren't in its path! But alas, going without power is not fun. Back in Oct. of 96, Omaha had a big snow storm (thunder snow). The trees had not lost their leaves yet and the weight of the snow brought down tons of trees and power lines. We were without power for ten days. Not fun! We used candles and flashlights and played lots of games, but cooking and laundry were the biggest challenges.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some really cute crochet patterns out there, but we can't all like everything. Do you have a knit/crochet group that you meet with?


No, I don't. I don't know anyone else who knits, except my sister. She, however, lives in Texas. We spend a lot of time talking about knitting on the phone!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> We had a tornado close yesterday. I lost power and it might take quite a while to get it back. Maybe 4 or 5 days.


Oh my---hope it doesn't take that long! What part of the state are you in?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed the racism thread. She bores me. She doesn't give up but I think Admin is on to her. :thumbup:


I have been busy so who are you talking about?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some really cute crochet patterns out there, but we can't all like everything. Do you have a knit/crochet group that you meet with?


I knit then crochet to rest my hands. I found this & want to make it as hummingbirds are so lovely but the pattern for this small doily is $7.50.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I knit then crochet to rest my hands. I found this & want to make it as hummingbirds are so lovely but the pattern for this small doily is $7.50.


Makes me wish I could crochet! It's lovely. Not sure I would spend $7.50 on a pattern....


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm so glad you weren't in its path! But alas, going without power is not fun. Back in Oct. of 96, Omaha had a big snow storm (thunder snow). The trees had not lost their leaves yet and the weight of the snow brought down tons of trees and power lines. We were without power for ten days. Not fun! We used candles and flashlights and played lots of games, but cooking and laundry were the biggest challenges.


Stay safe as Mother Nature sure is angry for some reason. I offered her chocolate, but she hasn't taken the hint yet! Hugs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> We had a tornado close yesterday. I lost power and it might take quite a while to get it back. Maybe 4 or 5 days.


I'm glad you're safe, but hope it doesn't take that long to get your power back.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, gotta run but will check in later. Going to friends house as she has 4 quilts going so maybe I'll get ideas for the material KPG mailed to me.

Don't have too much fun without me!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I knit then crochet to rest my hands. I found this & want to make it as hummingbirds are so lovely but the pattern for this small doily is $7.50.


That's beautiful! But $7.50 is a lot for a pattern.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> No, I don't. I don't know anyone else who knits, except my sister. She, however, lives in Texas. We spend a lot of time talking about knitting on the phone!


I don't have one either. The local yarn shop is too expensive for me, so I don't go to their knitting group. I've thought about starting one - maybe at church - charity knitting? Still just thinking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I knit then crochet to rest my hands. I found this & want to make it as hummingbirds are so lovely but the pattern for this small doily is $7.50.


You should treat yourself Janie. It would be worth the money.It would be pretty matted and hanging on the wall in a frame. I have some of my first doilies in frames. Buy it for yourself. Would be an heirloom for you girls or grands.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I knit then crochet to rest my hands. I found this & want to make it as hummingbirds are so lovely but the pattern for this small doily is $7.50.


So pretty.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry to learn about Yarnie's father. Hopefully, the situation will improve. I wish peace for her family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I knit then crochet to rest my hands. I found this & want to make it as hummingbirds are so lovely but the pattern for this small doily is $7.50.


It's a beautiful pattern Jane and you always do such lovely work with thread crochet. I know that seems pricy for a pattern but independent designers don't have yarn companies or publishers to help with their costs or give them a bigger market.

Some independents have well written patterns and some aren't very clear or have a lot of mistakes. Good to check on the comments for the patterns to see if others had problems.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't have one either. The local yarn shop is too expensive for me, so I don't go to their knitting group. I've thought about starting one - maybe at church - charity knitting? Still just thinking.


Church might be a good place to start - maybe a youth group in church or at schools. Young people have become very interested in knitting and crocheting the past few years and almost all of our local schools have knitting clubs. If you have a hospital auxiliary that might be another option. Local senior's centres and libraries also often have groups.

Do you have to buy your yarn at the LYS to join their group? That would be a shame.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just paid $6.50 for a pattern for my gs. Most of the time I only pay for toy patterns. It was a lot for a pattern but it was an original design. It will be worth it to see him with my present. We get so many great free patterns off the net. It doesn't hurt to buy us a special treat every once in awhile.
WCK are you off today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't have one either. The local yarn shop is too expensive for me, so I don't go to their knitting group. I've thought about starting one - maybe at church - charity knitting? Still just thinking.


You should do that. That would be so much fun. But remember we are still your favorite group.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone.
A gorgeous day here today. The birds are enjoying the bird seed. And Hummy the hummingbird is enjoying the nectar.
Last year my oldest son bought me an ornament for my front porch for Mothers Day. It`s a metal oval with flowers and a small wind chime inside. Well Hummy the hummingbird thought that one of the flowers on the ornament was a real flower and tried to suck the nectar out of it. He had about 3 goes before he gave up. LOL.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't have one either. The local yarn shop is too expensive for me, so I don't go to their knitting group. I've thought about starting one - maybe at church - charity knitting? Still just thinking.


That`s an excellent idea bon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This young family from Nevada are another reminder that some people still know how to accept responsibility and plan for their futures.

http://business.financialpost.com/2014/05/12/personal-finance-family-debt/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just found this quote.
Let us always keep before our eyes the fact that here on earth we are on a battlefield and that in paradise we shall receive the crown of victory; that this is a testing-ground and the prize will be awarded up above; that we are now in a land of exile while our true homeland is Heaven to which we must continually aspire."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I knit then crochet to rest my hands. I found this & want to make it as hummingbirds are so lovely but the pattern for this small doily is $7.50.


So beautiful, Janeway! I love them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Church might be a good place to start - maybe a youth group in church or at schools. Young people have become very interested in knitting and crocheting the past few years and almost all of our local schools have knitting clubs. If you have a hospital auxiliary that might be another option. Local senior's centres and libraries also often have groups.
> 
> Do you have to buy your yarn at the LYS to join their group? That would be a shame.


Good ideas. Thanks a lot, WCK. I don't know if you have to buy your yarn there, but the one person I know who is in the group buys very expensive yarn, at least some of it there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should do that. That would be so much fun. But remember we are still your favorite group.


Yes, you are my favorite group. Wouldn't it be amazing if we could all get together?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone.
> A gorgeous day here today. The birds are enjoying the bird seed. And Hummy the hummingbird is enjoying the nectar.
> Last year my oldest son bought me an ornament for my front porch for Mothers Day. It`s a metal oval with flowers and a small wind chime inside. Well Hummy the hummingbird thought that one of the flowers on the ornament was a real flower and tried to suck the nectar out of it. He had about 3 goes before he gave up. LOL.


Cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s an excellent idea bon.


Thanks, Wendy. It's still percolating in my brain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This young family from Nevada are another reminder that some people still know how to accept responsibility and plan for their futures.
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2014/05/12/personal-finance-family-debt/


It's nice to see that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie - thinking of you today and wondering how things are going. I'm sure everyone on here has you in mind.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s the primaries today here in West Virginia, and in Nebraska too.

I hope its the end of Nick Rahall(D). He really needs to go. And with Jaye D Rockefeller finally retiring, I hope Shelley Moore Capito wins his seat in November. Shelley is the daughter of Arch Moore, the most popular Republican Governor WV has ever had.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Yarnie-- how are things today? We continue to say prayers for Dad and your family.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Yarnie-- how are things today? We continue to say prayers for Dad and your family.


Thank you for saying this, gjz. Yarnie needs our prayers. I want Yarnie to read that we are all with her in our spirit, thoughts and love.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie - thinking of you today and wondering how things are going. I'm sure everyone on here has you in mind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We love you Yarnie....our love and prayers are with you always
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. That's Goldie, my daughter's sweet dog. Such a good girl. She's part golden retriever (and truly will eat anything at any time) and part border collie. Nice mix - very, very obedient and smart, too. But she will beg for food and for petting. She's getting older now, and she has to give a little jump when she gets up from the floor. I can relate.


What a sweet dog, Bonnie. She looks like she lives to please. How old is she?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I missed it, too - not sorry. I agree - it gets boring - too predictable.


Never saw the racist posts, either. It becomes predictable, therefore boring, therefore a waste of time! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Whoa - how many years apart? It is some coincidence. Glad it wasn't any closer. Is it hard to sleep with bad weather around? Do you have a weather radio?


We had gotten a storm front through last night. It thundered and rained heavily. I wear earplugs, so I slept through like a baby, MIL doesn't wear ear plugs, is afraid of thunder and woke up several time during the night. I think I will buy her ear plugs for the next bunch of storms around here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> We had a tornado close yesterday. I lost power and it might take quite a while to get it back. Maybe 4 or 5 days.


I hope you make it through the powerless days in good order, SometimesaKnitter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just found this quote.
> Let us always keep before our eyes the fact that here on earth we are on a battlefield and that in paradise we shall receive the crown of victory; that this is a testing-ground and the prize will be awarded up above; that we are now in a land of exile while our true homeland is Heaven to which we must continually aspire."


Thank you, CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We love you Yarnie....our love and prayers are with you always
> ♥♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm so glad you weren't in its path! But alas, going without power is not fun. Back in Oct. of 96, Omaha had a big snow storm (thunder snow). The trees had not lost their leaves yet and the weight of the snow brought down tons of trees and power lines. We were without power for ten days. Not fun! We used candles and flashlights and played lots of games, but cooking and laundry were the biggest challenges.


What a coincidence! In Oct. of 2006, Buffalo and the area had an Oct. snow storm (w/thunder snow). A great percentage of the trees in this area were lost (leaves were still on trees), and roads were impassable for at least 8 days, power was out for 2-3 weeks. The whole area was out of commission for a month. Utility companies from all over the eastern half of the US came to help restore power and life back to normal. It's still referred to as 'Arborgeddon'.  :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I knit then crochet to rest my hands. I found this & want to make it as hummingbirds are so lovely but the pattern for this small doily is $7.50.


Beautiful pattern, Janie! Are going to make it? Perhaps you can copy it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just found this quote.
> Let us always keep before our eyes the fact that here on earth we are on a battlefield and that in paradise we shall receive the crown of victory; that this is a testing-ground and the prize will be awarded up above; that we are now in a land of exile while our true homeland is Heaven to which we must continually aspire."


So very, very true, CB. Thank you for posting and reminding us. It keeps us on the right road focused on the eternal prize. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you for saying this, gjz. Yarnie needs our prayers. I want Yarnie to read that we are all with her in our spirit, thoughts and love.


Yarnie, you are loved, thought of highly and prayed for by all of us here on FFD&P. All of us want your Daddy to get better and your family to have the Peace of God in your heart. God's Blessings on you. Hugs XXXX♥♥♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so funny. I hope it makes you laugh Yarnie.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152026342111905&set=vb.673956904&type=2&theater


That was cute CB. I hope the dog rolling in the mud didn't have to get into the owner's car. I loved the dog taking his leg for a walk.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awesome !http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152266716988972&set=a.96184583971.84688.96180008971&type=1&theater


That is absolutely awesome.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I got such a laugh! I thought it was hilarious!


I'm still chuckling. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What a sweet dog, Bonnie. She looks like she lives to please. How old is she?


I'll have to think about that one. Maybe ten years old. I didn't realize they'd had her that long, but I think my oldest GS was about 6 when they got her. So that makes her my age in dog years. No wonder we get along so well!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> We had a tornado close yesterday. I lost power and it might take quite a while to get it back. Maybe 4 or 5 days.


Glad you are alright.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz. http://www.quizony.com/house/result.html Farmhouse. Like I didn't already know that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just found this quote.
> Let us always keep before our eyes the fact that here on earth we are on a battlefield and that in paradise we shall receive the crown of victory; that this is a testing-ground and the prize will be awarded up above; that we are now in a land of exile while our true homeland is Heaven to which we must continually aspire."


That gave me chills. Wonderful words to remember. Thanks so much for sharing that, CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm so glad you weren't in its path! But alas, going without power is not fun. Back in Oct. of 96, Omaha had a big snow storm (thunder snow). The trees had not lost their leaves yet and the weight of the snow brought down tons of trees and power lines. We were without power for ten days. Not fun! We used candles and flashlights and played lots of games, but cooking and laundry were the biggest challenges.


I went through that when I lived in Florida after a hurricane. They were very slow getting the electricity back on. Thank goodness for RV's. I makes a case for putting the electric lines underground, although you can still lose power. We have the underground lines in my neighborhood and rarely lose power during or after a storm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz. http://www.quizony.com/house/result.html Farmhouse. Like I didn't already know that.


Bungalow - because i throw a mean cocktail party? Never have. Maybe Ill take it again and change the answers? 

I DID take it again. Changed answers I was wish-washy on. Same result - bungalow!!! Now I"m going to look up the definition of bungalow and look for some online. Maybe I'll move and buy some booze! :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh my gosh! I looked up bungalow and saw a picture of my favorite kind of house!!

Both my daughters lived in Chattanooga for a while, and they lived in bungalows. Very nice - we always called them Chattanooga houses, and I didn't know what a bungalow really was. Just told my daughter - as soon as I said bungalow, she had a good laugh. In fact, the picture that came up was a bungalow in Houston and resembled closely the one my other daughter lived in there! I guess that quiz was right!!!! Joke's on me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

You should live in
Victorian House

You are slightly old-fashioned and appreciate traditional values. You like to live life fully, on a grand scale, and you celebrate every occasion with a sit-down family dinner and a bottle of champagne.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Bungalow - because i throw a mean cocktail party? Never have. Maybe Ill take it again and change the answers?
> 
> I DID take it again. Changed answers I was wish-washy on. Same result - bungalow!!! Now I"m going to look up the definition of bungalow and look for some online. Maybe I'll move and buy some booze! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


A bungalow is a one storey house....no stairs.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz. http://www.quizony.com/house/result.html Farmhouse. Like I didn't already know that.


Farmhouse here, also. Real comfort! :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz. http://www.quizony.com/house/result.html Farmhouse. Like I didn't already know that.


I'm a bungalow...don't think so. I've never thrown a cocktail party. Maybe I should and see how it turns out! Curious to see the other choices!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz. http://www.quizony.com/house/result.html Farmhouse. Like I didn't already know that.


I didn't like the results of that quiz. I hate New York and the response I would actually give to some of the other questions were not what I would ever answer. So, I searched for another quiz regarding houses and I didn't like the results of those either. One is telling me I should live in a farmhouse, another in a condo. I said I wanted to be away from people! Sheesh! Just give me a nice bungalow in a smaller town with reasonable driving distance to a bigger city.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That was cute CB. I hope the dog rolling in the mud didn't have to get into the owner's car. I loved the dog taking his leg for a walk.


Me too! I watched the video three times; loved it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz. http://www.quizony.com/house/result.html Farmhouse. Like I didn't already know that.


CB; that is a flawed quiz. This is so NOT me house-wise. I can accept the traits but not the house style.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> You should live in
> Victorian House
> 
> You are slightly old-fashioned and appreciate traditional values. You like to live life fully, on a grand scale, and you celebrate every occasion with a sit-down family dinner and a bottle of champagne.


Me too? Wanna go house shopping together? Let's buy one of the Painted Ladies in San Fran. :-D

Do you prefer turquoise/blue or cranberry/pink for exterior paint color combos?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

gjz said:


> I'm a bungalow...don't think so. I've never thrown a cocktail party. Maybe I should and see how it turns out! Curious to see the other choices!


ME TOO


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB; that is a flawed quiz. This is so NOT me house-wise. I can accept the traits but not the house style.


SLIGHTLY old fashioned, now the champagne I could see.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

<<< Farmhouse!

But only if I can have one of these swings in the back yard like my Nana had at her farm. I spent many an afternoon on that swing peeling apples, or snapping beans, or just listening to Nana tell stories about when she was a girl in the old country.

And now I'm a Nana but I don't have a swing!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> SLIGHTLY old fashioned, now the champagne I could see.


 :thumbup: Bottoms up, share a glass with you Karverr.

I'm not much of a drinker, but will tip one with you anytime.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> <<< Farmhouse!
> 
> But only if I can have one of these swings in the back yard like my Nana had at her farm. I spent many an afternoon on that swing peeling apples, or snapping beans, or just listening to Nana tell stories about when she was a girl in the old country.
> 
> And now I'm a Nana but I don't have a swing!


Gerslay! I have a glider and a swing that I'm about to sell or give away. The swing is a two seater and only one piece though.

So, come visit and we'll glide together instead surrounded by God's beauty, birds and fun!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay! I have a glider and a swing that I'm about to sell or give away. The swing is a two seater and only one piece though.
> 
> So, come visit and we'll glide together instead surrounded by God's beauty, birds and fun!


I'm on my way! I'll bring the raspberry lime rickeys!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

dbl post


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are still with you Yarnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just paid $6.50 for a pattern for my gs. Most of the time I only pay for toy patterns. It was a lot for a pattern but it was an original design. It will be worth it to see him with my present. We get so many great free patterns off the net. It doesn't hurt to buy us a special treat every once in awhile.
> WCK are you off today?


Yes - off today and it's beautful and sunny out too!

How is your gs' donkey coming along?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'm on my way! I'll bring the raspberry lime rickeys!


Now you're talking. :-D

I actually keep visualizing all of us being able to gather together somewhere in person.

I think that would be fantastic fun and oh, so enjoyable.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just found this quote.
> Let us always keep before our eyes the fact that here on earth we are on a battlefield and that in paradise we shall receive the crown of victory; that this is a testing-ground and the prize will be awarded up above; that we are now in a land of exile while our true homeland is Heaven to which we must continually aspire."


Thanks CB!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now you're talking. :-D
> 
> I actually keeping visualize all of us being able to gather together somewhere in person.
> 
> I think that would be fantastic fun and oh, so enjoyable.


Great idea! We need to figure out who is most centrally located with the most bedrooms. Then we nominate that person as the Hostess with the Mostess!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz. http://www.quizony.com/house/result.html Farmhouse. Like I didn't already know that.


Farmhouse for me too


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too? Wanna go house shopping together? Let's buy one of the Painted Ladies in San Fran. :-D
> 
> Do you prefer turquoise/blue or cranberry/pink for exterior paint color combos?


Yayyy yet again me and Gifty are in unison.
Turquoise and blue sounds great to me. The cranberry/pink would look gorgeous as a knitted afghan on the over stuffed horsehair couch to go with the Victorian theme inside. Knitted with circular needles of course.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now you're talking. :-D
> 
> I actually keeping visualize all of us being able to gather together somewhere in person.
> 
> I think that would be fantastic fun and oh, so enjoyable.


I'm all for it, KPG! :thumbup: 
Name the time and the place!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Great idea! We need to figure out who is most centrally located with the most bedrooms. Then we nominate that person as the Hostess with the Mostess!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hmmm... thinkin' .....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy yet again me and Gifty are in unison.
> Turquoise and blue sounds great to me. The cranberry/pink would look gorgeous as a knitted afghan on the over stuffed horsehair couch to go with the Victorian theme inside. Knitted with circular needles of course.


Too funny! I'm a good painter, are you? :XD:

Actually, I'm finishing up my last knitted toddler dress that is in shades of mauve, cranberry, greens with a burgundy solid accent (with metallic threads, of course), on circulars, while watching Foxy. In can see us: there WeBee (see what I did there?) sipping our champagne, knitting it up, living the high life, in the Victorian, which we do best, bestie, on circulars!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I'm all for it, KPG! :thumbup:
> Name the time and the place!


We have to figure this out .... we cannot forgot to place a life-line (yarn connection) to yank WCK down to our level either.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I have 2 lots of chicken and rice casserole in my oven for dinner tonight. One for us and one for Bill and his son. Now I can knit some more while my son is asleep after his night shift.
I`m knitting a camouflage and dark brown afghan for my son in the reclaimed yarn I unravelled from the afghan I made him 3 years ago, and was accidently damaged. Waste not want not I always say.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Got to go...supper and then bible study...and we're bringing the snacks tonight...brownies hot out of the oven!


Sending thoughts and prayers to Yarnie and all her family and especially her dad and asking God to fill them all with His lovingkindness!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I have 2 lots of chicken and rice casserole in my oven for dinner tonight. One for us and one for Bill and his son. Now I can knit some more while my son is asleep after his night shift.
> I`m knitting a camouflage and dark brown afghan for my son in the reclaimed yarn I unravelled from the afghan I made him 3 years ago, and was accidently damaged. Waste not want not I always say.


Yep, that is what I say too. So, I'll be there for dinner so nothing you've made goes to waist, except mine.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Got to go...supper and then bible study...and we're bringing the snacks tonight...brownies hot out of the oven!
> 
> Sending thoughts and prayers to Yarnie and all her family and especially her dad and asking God to fill them all with His lovingkindness!


Have fun Gerslay.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A bungalow is a one storey house....no stairs.


Right - or it said with dormers. Usually a pretty big porch. That's what my girls had. (The porch, no second floors.) I loved the style. It would be great for DH and me - but not really a consideration right now.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Right - or it said with dormers. Usually a pretty big porch. That's what my girls had. I loved the style. It would be great for DH and me - but not really a consideration right now.


Bon....our first home as a married couple was a huge bungalow split in two. Our landlady lived in one side, and we lived in the other. Hubby said it was a duplex. I really loved that house in Virginia Beach, VA.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> <<< Farmhouse!
> 
> But only if I can have one of these swings in the back yard like my Nana had at her farm. I spent many an afternoon on that swing peeling apples, or snapping beans, or just listening to Nana tell stories about when she was a girl in the old country.
> 
> And now I'm a Nana but I don't have a swing!


Sounds so nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bon....our first home as a married couple was a huge bungalow split in two. Our landlady lived in one side, and we lived in the other. Hubby said it was a duplex. I really loved that house in Virginia Beach, VA.


Memories, nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GKs are here - GS is through with 8th grade - no homework! GD just finished hers and is playing a game. AT 5:30 we're icing our Henry the Explorer cake. 

Salad's made, lasagna's in the oven (thanks, DH), fruit needs to be cut up and table set. Then we eat! 

I baked this a.m. - cake for tonight and 2 batches of brownies as a surprise for the 8th grade band/choir party at church. All the brownies were eaten. I wrote them a little note - didn't sign so as not to embarrass GS. He said the teacher told him it was from me. He said with a smile that it didn't embarrass him. He's growing up! He's a dear boy, just like his dad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bungalow - because i throw a mean cocktail party? Never have. Maybe Ill take it again and change the answers?
> 
> I DID take it again. Changed answers I was wish-washy on. Same result - bungalow!!! Now I"m going to look up the definition of bungalow and look for some online. Maybe I'll move and buy some booze! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> <<< Farmhouse!
> 
> But only if I can have one of these swings in the back yard like my Nana had at her farm. I spent many an afternoon on that swing peeling apples, or snapping beans, or just listening to Nana tell stories about when she was a girl in the old country.
> 
> And now I'm a Nana but I don't have a swing!


Oh! You must get a swing! Carry on that wonderful tradition!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> <<< Farmhouse!
> 
> But only if I can have one of these swings in the back yard like my Nana had at her farm. I spent many an afternoon on that swing peeling apples, or snapping beans, or just listening to Nana tell stories about when she was a girl in the old country.
> 
> And now I'm a Nana but I don't have a swing!


You have to have a swing with a farmhouse. Go get you one now! My grandma ,with the farmhouse had the porch swing. I had to have one too. I am on my second one. :-D


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I'm all for it, KPG! :thumbup:
> Name the time and the place!


I second that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thoughts and prayers are still with you Yarnie.


 Great pic for Yarnie. She is having a hard time right now. Love you Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - off today and it's beautful and sunny out too!
> 
> How is your gs' donkey coming along?


Glad you are having a sunny day there.
Rainy here. I am stumped. Thinking about pming the designer. She is on here. I am still on the head. Don't think I will finish it before we go see Matthew Friday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now you're talking. :-D
> 
> I actually keep visualizing all of us being able to gather together somewhere in person.
> 
> I think that would be fantastic fun and oh, so enjoyable.


Me too. We would have so much fun together! We can dream can't we?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Farmhouse for me too


Don't you live in a farmhouse?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> GKs are here - GS is through with 8th grade - no homework! GD just finished hers and is playing a game. AT 5:30 we're icing our Henry the Explorer cake.
> 
> Salad's made, lasagna's in the oven (thanks, DH), fruit needs to be cut up and table set. Then we eat!
> 
> I baked this a.m. - cake for tonight and 2 batches of brownies as a surprise for the 8th grade band/choir party at church. All the brownies were eaten. I wrote them a little note - didn't sign so as not to embarrass GS. He said the teacher told him it was from me. He said with a smile that it didn't embarrass him. He's growing up! He's a dear boy, just like his dad.


Sweet boy . He was proud you gave them brownies. Have a great visit. Eat a piece of Henry the Explorer cake for me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have 2 lots of chicken and rice casserole in my oven for dinner tonight. One for us and one for Bill and his son. Now I can knit some more while my son is asleep after his night shift.
> I`m knitting a camouflage and dark brown afghan for my son in the reclaimed yarn I unravelled from the afghan I made him 3 years ago, and was accidently damaged. Waste not want not I always say.


Bill and son sure do appreciate your good cooking and kind heart, WendyBee. God Bless. 
Chicken rice casserole sounds delish! 
Anything special in it? I've never attempted it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Bottoms up, share a glass with you Karverr.
> 
> I'm not much of a drinker, but will tip one with you anytime.


I'm in!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now you're talking. :-D
> 
> I actually keep visualizing all of us being able to gather together somewhere in person.
> 
> I think that would be fantastic fun and oh, so enjoyable.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Got to go...supper and then bible study...and we're bringing the snacks tonight...brownies hot out of the oven!
> 
> Sending thoughts and prayers to Yarnie and all her family and especially her dad and asking God to fill them all with His lovingkindness!


I enjoyed studying the Bible, when I could, yrs ago. It is so calming, peaceful and satisfying to the soul. Enjoy, Gerslay.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Bill and son sure do appreciate your good cooking and kind heart, WendyBee. God Bless.
> Chicken rice casserole sounds delish!
> Anything special in it? I've never attempted it.


Jokim I`ll PM you the recipe - and anyone else who wants it.
Sorry I can`t do it now - it`s starting to thunder so have to unplug the pc. Drast - that means I won`t be able to listen to Mark Levin tonight.
Will be back in a few hours.
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim I`ll PM you the recipe - and anyone else who wants it.
> Sorry I can`t do it now - it`s starting to thunder so have to unplug the pc. Drast - that means I won`t be able to listen to Mark Levin tonight.
> Will be back in a few hours.
> ♥


Wendy,

I'd love the recipe!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great pic for Yarnie. She is having a hard time right now. Love you Yarnie!


 ♥♥♥♥ Hugs, and XXXXX to you, Yarnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim I`ll PM you the recipe - and anyone else who wants it.
> Sorry I can`t do it now - it`s starting to thunder so have to unplug the pc. Drast - that means I won`t be able to listen to Mark Levin tonight.
> Will be back in a few hours.
> ♥


We got storms during the night and more are expected tonight. LOTS of flooding, roads washed out, and closed.
Same area approx. that was hit about 5 yrs ago w/flooding.
Please pray for the people living there.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim I`ll PM you the recipe - and anyone else who wants it.
> Sorry I can`t do it now - it`s starting to thunder so have to unplug the pc. Drast - that means I won`t be able to listen to Mark Levin tonight.
> Will be back in a few hours.
> ♥


Perhaps you should invest in a battery operated radio, so you can listen no matter what the weather. 
Make sure you stay safe during the storms, WendyBee. Hope they pass quickly through WV.
BTW- the mine collapse, was it near you?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds so nice.


Bon, is this your puppy??? I love goldens,mine is 2 years now.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim I`ll PM you the recipe - and anyone else who wants it.
> Sorry I can`t do it now - it`s starting to thunder so have to unplug the pc. Drast - that means I won`t be able to listen to Mark Levin tonight.
> Will be back in a few hours.
> ♥


I'll take it too! Sounds yummy!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm in!


now hang on there LL, she was talking to me


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great pic for Yarnie. She is having a hard time right now. Love you Yarnie!


Yes, we do! 
:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. We would have so much fun together! We can dream can't we?


We can dream and try to make it a reality - both! I always have HOPE.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> now hang on there LL, she was talking to me


Will you let me come?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

just got this on email

Lt. Col Matthew Dooley, a West Point graduate and highly decorated combat veteran, was an instructor at the Joint Forces Staff College at the National Defense University.

He had 19 years of service and experience, and was considered one of the most highly qualified military instructors on Radical Islam & Terrorism. He taught military students about the situations they would encounter, how to react, about Islamic culture, traditions, and explained the mindset of Islamic extremists. Passing down first hand knowledge and experience, and teaching courses that were suggested (and approved) by the Joint Forces Staff College.

The course, "Perspectives on Islam and Islamic Radicalism", which was suggested and approved by the Joint Forces Staff College, caught the attention of several Islamic Groups, and they wanted to make an example of him. They collectively wrote a letter expressing their outrage, and the Pro-Islamic Obama Administration was all too happy to assist.

The letter was passed to Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, Martin Dempsey. Dempsey publicly degraded and reprimanded Dooley, and Dooley received a negative Officer Evaluation Report almost immediately (which he had aced for the past 5 years). He was relieved of teaching duties, and his career has been red-flagged "He had a brilliant career ahead of him. Now, he has been flagged."

Richard Thompson, Thomas More Law Center "All US military Combatant Commands, Services, the National Guard Bureau, and Joint Chiefs are under Dempsey's Muslim Brotherhood-dictated order to ensure that henceforth, no US military course will ever again teach truth about Islam that the jihadist enemy finds offensive, or just too informative."

Former CIA agent Claire M. Lopez (about Lt. Col. Dooley)..." The Obama Administration has demonstrated lightning speed to dismiss military brass that does not conform to it's agenda, and not surprisingly, nobody is speaking up for Lt. Col. Dooley.

Col. Dooley has now been added to the 9 generals the Obama administration has summarily dismissed for no other reason than they are great American military citizens."

IT'S A SAD DAY FOR THIS COUNTRY WHEN GOOD LOYAL MEN LIKE THIS GET THROWN UNDER THE BUS BECAUSE NOBODY HAS THE COURAGE TO STAND UP!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We can dream and try to make it a reality - both! I always have HOPE.


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will you let me come?


Of course.♥♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Of course.♥♥♥


 :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> GKs are here - GS is through with 8th grade - no homework! GD just finished hers and is playing a game. AT 5:30 we're icing our Henry the Explorer cake.
> 
> Salad's made, lasagna's in the oven (thanks, DH), fruit needs to be cut up and table set. Then we eat!
> 
> I baked this a.m. - cake for tonight and 2 batches of brownies as a surprise for the 8th grade band/choir party at church. All the brownies were eaten. I wrote them a little note - didn't sign so as not to embarrass GS. He said the teacher told him it was from me. He said with a smile that it didn't embarrass him. He's growing up! He's a dear boy, just like his dad.


Sounds like a great dinner with the family topped off with your special cake. Have a great evening.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great pic for Yarnie. She is having a hard time right now. Love you Yarnie!


I remembered that Yarnie loves the Pooh family. So hard to see someone you love failing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s the WV primary today. And with only 1.9% of the votes in, Republican Shelley Moore Capito has won her senate seat already with 88.5% of the vote!!!!!! 
Now its onwards to November
http://www.politico.com/2014-election/results/map/senate/west-virginia/#.U3K3-_ldX9Y


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad you are having a sunny day there.
> Rainy here. I am stumped. Thinking about pming the designer. She is on here. I am still on the head. Don't think I will finish it before we go see Matthew Friday.


That's good that she's on KP; should be quick to get help with the pattern. Maybe the body will go a lot faster and most of it will be done.

Funny coincidence about KP members - when I posted my hat pics, one of the ladies that replied had just been in the store on Sat. and was looking at the hat with the i-cords. She here visiting her daughter's family. Such a small world.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't you live in a farmhouse?


No -- we live in a BUNGALOW! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim I`ll PM you the recipe - and anyone else who wants it.
> Sorry I can`t do it now - it`s starting to thunder so have to unplug the pc. Drast - that means I won`t be able to listen to Mark Levin tonight.
> Will be back in a few hours.
> ♥


Hope everything's ok and you don't lose your power too Wendy.

Do you use onion soup mix in your recipe? My favourite chicken and rice casserole uses it (works well with pork chops too).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s the WV primary today. And with only 1.9% of the votes in, Republican Shelley Moore Capito has won her senate seat already with 88.5% of the vote!!!!!!
> http://www.politico.com/2014-election/results/map/senate/west-virginia/#.U3K3-_ldX9Y


PTL!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No -- we live in a BUNGALOW! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We got storms during the night and more are expected tonight. LOTS of flooding, roads washed out, and closed.
> Same area approx. that was hit about 5 yrs ago w/flooding.
> Please pray for the people living there.


Sounds like your spring storms are causing as much damage as the winter ice floods! Prayers for all of your safety.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good that she's on KP; should be quick to get help with the pattern. Maybe the body will go a lot faster and most of it will be done.
> 
> Funny coincidence about KP members - when I posted my hat pics, one of the ladies that replied had just been in the store on Sat. and was looking at the hat with the i-cords. She here visiting her daughter's family. Such a small world.


I would not have seen the pattern if she was on somewhere else. 
They is funny that one of your customers was in you store. Neat you have already met her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is funny. Sorry karverr http://liftbump.com/2014/05/11702-hilariously-frustrated-husband-cant-figure-cant-start-vacuum-cleaner/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remembered that Yarnie loves the Pooh family. So hard to see someone you love failing.


Yes she does. That is why it is so meaningful that you sent her the Pooh . Praying for you Yarnie! Love you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We can dream and try to make it a reality - both! I always have HOPE.


Is there a fiber fair in a central area and not too far from major airports? Maybe ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s the WV primary today. And with only 1.9% of the votes in, Republican Shelley Moore Capito has won her senate seat already with 88.5% of the vote!!!!!!
> Now its onwards to November
> http://www.politico.com/2014-election/results/map/senate/west-virginia/#.U3K3-_ldX9Y


Wow - that's overwhelming support for any candidate. It certainly sends a strong message.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just started with the thunder, but no alerts out. The weather is going to be nasty over the next three days.....a lot of rain again.

Oh well, one of my four legged boys is not a happy camper with the storm, guess we need to head to bed. He is much calmer on his pillow with the lights off. Hey, at 100 pounds, a terrified dog is not pleasant for him or us. 

Have a great night, especially you all on the 'left coast', you still have 3-4 more hours of your day left.

ttfn


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is there a fiber fair in a central area and not too far from major airports? Maybe ....


Wll, I'm in Minnesota and we could declare my stash rooms a fiber fair.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Just started with the thunder, but no alerts out. The weather is going to be nasty over the next three days.....a lot of rain again.
> 
> Oh well, one of my four legged boys is not a happy camper with the storm, guess we need to head to bed. He is much calmer on his pillow with the lights off. Hey, at 100 pounds, a terrified dog is not pleasant for him or us.
> 
> ...


Same here Lucy. Thursdays storms are supposed to be horrendous here in WV.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Stitches Midwest August 7-10 Schaumburg, IL
> 
> http://www.knittinguniverse.com/stitches/
> 
> I have not been there. It is the first one I thought of.


it is a great show and conference. The hotel is exquisite. Great instructors and fascinating knitters from all over. Definitely go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is funny. Sorry karverr http://liftbump.com/2014/05/11702-hilariously-frustrated-husband-cant-figure-cant-start-vacuum-cleaner/


That's funny! He's been mowing too many lawns :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Wll, I'm in Minnesota and we could declare my stash rooms a fiber fair.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is funny. Sorry karverr http://liftbump.com/2014/05/11702-hilariously-frustrated-husband-cant-figure-cant-start-vacuum-cleaner/


Bumpy that is too funny.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The candidate that this family voted for in the WV ballot won, and is ready to face Nick Rahall in November. Evan Jenkins 'liked' my FaceBook post!!
I took a screen shot of it to prove it, and edited the screen shot to remove my county name.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> it is a great show and conference. The hotel is exquisite. Great instructors and fascinating knitters from all over. Definitely go.


Have you been?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's funny! He's been mowing too many lawns :wink:


That is what I thought. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Bumpy that is too funny.


My dh laughs at me when I have the luggage with the handle. He says I push it like a grocery buggy. Just what you are used to.
 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This reminded me of Bon's avatar.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=604775426257928


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sweet boy . He was proud you gave them brownies. Have a great visit. Eat a piece of Henry the Explorer cake for me.


I wish you could come here and have one. I'd save the biggest one for you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wish you could come here and have one. I'd save the biggest one for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Bon, is this your puppy??? I love goldens,mine is 2 years now.


My daughter's. Goldie - sweet, good doggie. Loves to be petted, loves to eat ------ anything!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> just got this on email
> 
> Lt. Col Matthew Dooley, a West Point graduate and highly decorated combat veteran, was an instructor at the Joint Forces Staff College at the National Defense University.
> 
> ...


Indeed it is a sad day. Many sad days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a great dinner with the family topped off with your special cake. Have a great evening.


Thanks, it was fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s the WV primary today. And with only 1.9% of the votes in, Republican Shelley Moore Capito has won her senate seat already with 88.5% of the vote!!!!!!
> Now its onwards to November
> http://www.politico.com/2014-election/results/map/senate/west-virginia/#.U3K3-_ldX9Y


Wendy, i was so sorry to hear about the cave-in. My grandfather was a coal miner in Pennsylvania. My mother said if they ever heard the whistle blowing, it was time to pray.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good that she's on KP; should be quick to get help with the pattern. Maybe the body will go a lot faster and most of it will be done.
> 
> Funny coincidence about KP members - when I posted my hat pics, one of the ladies that replied had just been in the store on Sat. and was looking at the hat with the i-cords. She here visiting her daughter's family. Such a small world.


I just LOVE that - these little times when our lives connect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No -- we live in a BUNGALOW! :lol:


Do you have room for two more? I'm supposed to be in a bungalow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is funny. Sorry karverr http://liftbump.com/2014/05/11702-hilariously-frustrated-husband-cant-figure-cant-start-vacuum-cleaner/


I burst out laughing at that one - still am! Hilarious!!!! What was he muttering about? !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This reminded me of Bon's avatar.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=604775426257928


That's one of the sweetest doggie videos I've ever seen. And I must admit, they're even smarter than Goldie - she doesn't speak Chinese. 

Along those lines, isn't it nice seeing someone from a country so different from ours praying before a meal? I know it was her dogs, but it must be something her family does. There is hope!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Going to bed. I feel like I have a conch shell attached to one ear with the sea raging in it - fluid, I guess. Much better overall, thank goodness.

Another big day tomorrow - taking little presents to the four children I was "tutoring." Sweet children. 

Yarnie, I hope no news is good news as we didn't hear from you today. Thinking of you and your Dad - praying for peace during this hard but very important time. 

Sleep well, friends. God bless you and keep you all. You are such good, nice people.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wendy, i was so sorry to hear about the cave-in. My grandfather was a coal miner in Pennsylvania. My mother said if they ever heard the whistle blowing, it was time to pray.


Thanks Bon.
It`s always difficult to hear of tragedies like this. My heart goes out to the two miners in Boone County.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you been?


Yeah, but some years ago. I was signed up for last year, but cancelled. My older brother lives in the next town so I have stayed at that hotel. There is a tv embedded in the bathroom mirror. Plus it is beautiful. And again the conference was such fun. Plan to go and meet your online friends. Chicago is nearby and is a beautiful city if you have never been there.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Wll, I'm in Minnesota and we could declare my stash rooms a fiber fair.


Ohhhhh, bet my stash is bigger than yours  I even have a room for my spinning fiber!

But it would be so much fun to do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Going to bed. I feel like I have a conch shell attached to one ear with the sea raging in it - fluid, I guess. Much better overall, thank goodness.
> 
> Another big day tomorrow - taking little presents to the four children I was "tutoring." Sweet children.
> 
> ...


Bon,

Cut your salt intake. It effects the fluid in your ear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> Cut your salt intake. It effects the fluid in your ear.


Good idea. Thanks. I didn't know it increased the fluid in your ear. Interesting.

I used to sit with the salt shaker by my place. Not any more. Blood pressure.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Good morning, All! Beautiful day here! Birds singing, sun shining, looks to be a nice day.

Yarnie-- thinking of you. Hope no news is good news. Prayers from all! 

Have a great day, have a lot to do today, not sure I will be on.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good idea. Thanks. I didn't know it increased the fluid in your ear. Interesting.
> 
> I used to sit with the salt shaker by my place. Not any more. Blood pressure.


I had ear troubles and went to an ear specialist. He said salt and caffeine will retain more fluid in your ear. This morning I had a roaring and a ringing... I have been eating more salt, so will now cut back.

If it continues, it is a sign of hearing loss... That is what I have been told.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had ear troubles and went to an ear specialist. He said salt and caffeine will retain more fluid in your ear. This morning I had a roaring and a ringing... I have been eating more salt, so will now cut back.
> 
> If it continues, it is a sign of hearing loss... That is what I have been told.


I operate on caffeine but, since my DH has high BP, don't cook with salt. So, I load my portion up with salt. I even salt my catsup that I dip my salted french fries in. My BP is perfect as are all of my other tests much to the disgust of my doctor. However, I do have a buzzing in my ear and it's due to hearing loss. Bummer. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The candidate that this family voted for in the WV ballot won, and is ready to face Nick Rahall in November. Evan Jenkins 'liked' my FaceBook post!!
> I took a screen shot of it to prove it, and edited the screen shot to remove my county name.


We remember, don't we, Wendy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's funny! He's been mowing too many lawns :wink:


I think you're right, Kitty! :-D :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wendy, i was so sorry to hear about the cave-in. My grandfather was a coal miner in Pennsylvania. My mother said if they ever heard the whistle blowing, it was time to pray.


That's my background also, and I agree, it's dangerous work and dirty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the coal miners. My great uncle was a coal miner. He died of black lung. I just hear of another mine that caved in and lives lost. I didn't read because it upsets me to know people were buried a live. Bless their families.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I operate on caffeine but, since my DH has high BP, don't cook with salt. So, I load my portion up with salt. I even salt my catsup that I dip my salted french fries in. My BP is perfect as are all of my other tests much to the disgust of my doctor. However, I do have a buzzing in my ear and it's due to hearing loss. Bummer. It drives me crazy.


Thumper,

Your are lucky. Keep a check, though on your BP. Mine is very low - 95 over 60...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Good morning, All! Beautiful day here! Birds singing, sun shining, looks to be a nice day.
> 
> Yarnie-- thinking of you. Hope no news is good news. Prayers from all!
> 
> Have a great day, have a lot to do today, not sure I will be on.


Have a great day GJZ. Has all your snow melted?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another beautiful, sunny day for us. Hope everyone has a good day.

Thinking of you Yarnie; love you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another beautiful, sunny day for us. Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> Thinking of you Yarnie; love you.


Thinking of you, too, Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too Yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't stay long as having to deal with Dad's VA benifits. He fought in WW2 and seem they feel the need to cut back on it. They use to pay difference in care now they say because of Medicare they only pay 20%. 

They up his heart med's and keeping him there for a bit. It is up and down . Don't know how much more he can take. But for now he is holding on. He is a fighter. Brother up there today, and want him to spend time with DAd alone or I would be there to. He and dad have to strighten some things out that have happen between them.
Plus found out that dad. Phone ringing have to go. Just thanks for prayers I really am in such a place.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If you are able Yarnie keep us posted. We love you and are concerned for you. Love!&#9829;


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Can't stay long as having to deal with Dad's VA benifits. He fought in WW2 and seem they feel the need to cut back on it. They use to pay difference in care now they say because of Medicare they only pay 20%.
> 
> They up his heart med's and keeping him there for a bit. It is up and down . Don't know how much more he can take. But for now he is holding on. He is a fighter. Brother up there today, and want him to spend time with DAd alone or I would be there to. He and dad have to strighten some things out that have happen between them.
> Plus found out that dad. Phone ringing have to go. Just thanks for prayers I really am in such a place.


Bless you my dear - many of us have been exactly where you are right now - dealing with life's ups & downs - hey, we're talking about our parents - they mean so much to us - don't think we give a thought to all that happens to them 'till we're older ourselves & realize all they've done for us - raising us & getting us to where we are in our lives here & now. We love our Mommies & Daddies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k now off to what I wanted to say,my Dad service 20 years for this country. they are going to send him to rehb. if they can get him stable. The problem there is they have to keep him 100 days in order for medicare to kick in, again tri care will only pay 20per cent. I am up and down as husband says. the only other way is to empty his band account which mean putting him into vet home which does not have a good rep at all.He will not be able to go into assisted living again. 

LTL you told me to live in the moment, can't seem to get there. I cry one min. then get mad in the next. I want to just scream so loud. 

There is an answer but involves Step mother, whom I do not have at this moment love for. It's such a mess. Plus my dad may not make it that far. At the moment all I can think of is how do I help my Dad. Tomorrow Dr. appointment then hopefully will be able to go up there and stay with him and work this all out and hope he can stay with me longer. Keep going from God leave him here for me a bit more to Don't want him to suffer God please take him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k now off to what I wanted to say,my Dad service 20 years for this country. they are going to send him to rehb. if they can get him stable. The problem there is they have to keep him 100 days in order for medicare to kick in, again tri care will only pay 20per cent. I am up and down as husband says. the only other way is to empty his band account which mean putting him into vet home which does not have a good rep at all.He will not be able to go into assisted living again.
> 
> LTL you told me to live in the moment, can't seem to get there. I cry one min. then get mad in the next. I want to just scream so loud.
> 
> There is an answer but involves Step mother, whom I do not have at this moment love for. It's such a mess. Plus my dad may not make it that far. At the moment all I can think of is how do I help my Dad. Tomorrow Dr. appointment then hopefully will be able to go up there and stay with him and work this all out and hope he can stay with me longer. Keep going from God leave him here for me a bit more to Don't want him to suffer God please take him.


Oh Yarnie I so wish you didn't have all these other worries on top of your Dad's health. Thanks for the update and will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had ear troubles and went to an ear specialist. He said salt and caffeine will retain more fluid in your ear. This morning I had a roaring and a ringing... I have been eating more salt, so will now cut back.
> 
> If it continues, it is a sign of hearing loss... That is what I have been told.


I've had a cold, so I'm pretty sure that's it. It's better today. Thanks for the info, though - at my age, hearing loss could be just around the corner.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I operate on caffeine but, since my DH has high BP, don't cook with salt. So, I load my portion up with salt. I even salt my catsup that I dip my salted french fries in. My BP is perfect as are all of my other tests much to the disgust of my doctor. However, I do have a buzzing in my ear and it's due to hearing loss. Bummer. It drives me crazy.


That would drive me crazy, too. Is there anything you can do about it? Do you think it could be the salt? If it is and you have to give it up, don't despair. I gave up using it at the table, and it only took me about three weeks to get completely used to it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry to hear about the coal miners. My great uncle was a coal miner. He died of black lung. I just hear of another mine that caved in and lives lost. I didn't read because it upsets me to know people were buried a live. Bless their families.


I find that very upsetting, too. Claustrophobic.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you are able Yarnie keep us posted. We love you and are concerned for you. Love!♥


Ditto.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've had a cold, so I'm pretty sure that's it. It's better today. Thanks for the info, though - at my age, hearing loss could be just around the corner.


A cold will do it. Mine, from last year, became permanent. I had terrible earaches. Had to go to the ER my health was so bad. I am sure you do not have this.

But, reduction in salt really helps.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k now off to what I wanted to say,my Dad service 20 years for this country. they are going to send him to rehb. if they can get him stable. The problem there is they have to keep him 100 days in order for medicare to kick in, again tri care will only pay 20per cent. I am up and down as husband says. the only other way is to empty his band account which mean putting him into vet home which does not have a good rep at all.He will not be able to go into assisted living again.
> 
> LTL you told me to live in the moment, can't seem to get there. I cry one min. then get mad in the next. I want to just scream so loud.
> 
> There is an answer but involves Step mother, whom I do not have at this moment love for. It's such a mess. Plus my dad may not make it that far. At the moment all I can think of is how do I help my Dad. Tomorrow Dr. appointment then hopefully will be able to go up there and stay with him and work this all out and hope he can stay with me longer. Keep going from God leave him here for me a bit more to Don't want him to suffer God please take him.


I'm so sorry you're having to go through all of this. Just deal with one thing at a time. It will all work out. Prayers going out to you and your Dad.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If you live far enough away from the VA Hospital where your Dad is, you and/or your brother might be able to stay at the Fisher House there. They're free. Here's a link to the Wisconsin Fisher House Foundation. http://fisherhousewi.org/ These places give you a great place to stay, with lots of support and people who are dealing with hard situations, too.


theyarnlady said:


> Can't stay long as hhaving to deal with Dad's VA benifits. He fought in WW2 and seem they feel the need to cut back on it. They use to pay difference in care now they say because of Medicare they only pay 20%.
> 
> They up his heart med's and keeping him there for a bit. It is up and down . Don't know how much more he can take. But for now he is holding on. He is a fighter. Brother up there today, and want him to spend time with DAd alone or I would be there to. He and dad have to strighten some things out that have happen between them.
> Plus found out that dad. Phone ringing have to go. Just thanks for prayers I really am in such a place.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Can't stay long as having to deal with Dad's VA benifits. He fought in WW2 and seem they feel the need to cut back on it. They use to pay difference in care now they say because of Medicare they only pay 20%.
> 
> They up his heart med's and keeping him there for a bit. It is up and down . Don't know how much more he can take. But for now he is holding on. He is a fighter. Brother up there today, and want him to spend time with DAd alone or I would be there to. He and dad have to strighten some things out that have happen between them.
> Plus found out that dad. Phone ringing have to go. Just thanks for prayers I really am in such a place.


Our love and prayers continue for you and your beloved Dad Yarnie. Now and always ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If you live far enough away from the VA Hospital where your Dad is, you and/or your brother might be able to stay at the Fisher House there. They're free. Here's a link to the Wisconsin Fisher House Foundation. http://fisherhousewi.org/ These places give you a great place to stay, with lots of support and people who are dealing with hard situations, too.


That`s an excellent post. I hope it helps Yarnies Dad.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s an excellent post. I hope it helps Yarnies Dad.


Most VA Hospitals have a Fisher House on site. They are an incredible resource for families.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> just got this on email
> 
> Lt. Col Matthew Dooley, a West Point graduate and highly decorated combat veteran, was an instructor at the Joint Forces Staff College at the National Defense University.
> 
> ...


After reading this, is there any wonder why the Boko Haram was not put on the terrorist list? Should Hillary become president, GASP, would this stupidity continue? Probably.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is funny. Sorry karverr http://liftbump.com/2014/05/11702-hilariously-frustrated-husband-cant-figure-cant-start-vacuum-cleaner/


I guess he thought he was starting the chainsaw. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry to hear about the coal miners. My great uncle was a coal miner. He died of black lung. I just hear of another mine that caved in and lives lost. I didn't read because it upsets me to know people were buried a live. Bless their families.


Was that the one in Turkey? They said there were hundreds killed.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Was that the one in Turkey? They said there were hundreds killed.


they are finding miners still alive and rescuing them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A cold will do it. Mine, from last year, became permanent. I had terrible earaches. Had to go to the ER my health was so bad. I am sure you do not have this.
> 
> But, reduction in salt really helps.


Thanks, LL. My dil had a similar situation, and it's rather common for her. Last year her eardrum burst. She has bad allergies, and that contributes to it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If you live far enough away from the VA Hospital where your Dad is, you and/or your brother might be able to stay at the Fisher House there. They're free. Here's a link to the Wisconsin Fisher House Foundation. http://fisherhousewi.org/ These places give you a great place to stay, with lots of support and people who are dealing with hard situations, too.


Thanks for helping Yarnie, MaidInBedlam.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k now off to what I wanted to say,my Dad service 20 years for this country. they are going to send him to rehb. if they can get him stable. The problem there is they have to keep him 100 days in order for medicare to kick in, again tri care will only pay 20per cent. I am up and down as husband says. the only other way is to empty his band account which mean putting him into vet home which does not have a good rep at all.He will not be able to go into assisted living again.
> 
> LTL you told me to live in the moment, can't seem to get there. I cry one min. then get mad in the next. I want to just scream so loud.
> 
> There is an answer but involves Step mother, whom I do not have at this moment love for. It's such a mess. Plus my dad may not make it that far. At the moment all I can think of is how do I help my Dad. Tomorrow Dr. appointment then hopefully will be able to go up there and stay with him and work this all out and hope he can stay with me longer. Keep going from God leave him here for me a bit more to Don't want him to suffer God please take him.


Yarnie, I'm praying for you, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thumper,
> 
> Your are lucky. Keep a check, though on your BP. Mine is very low - 95 over 60...


You are so lucky regarding you BP, LL.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Can't stay long as having to deal with Dad's VA benifits. He fought in WW2 and seem they feel the need to cut back on it. They use to pay difference in care now they say because of Medicare they only pay 20%.
> 
> They up his heart med's and keeping him there for a bit. It is up and down . Don't know how much more he can take. But for now he is holding on. He is a fighter. Brother up there today, and want him to spend time with DAd alone or I would be there to. He and dad have to strighten some things out that have happen between them.
> Plus found out that dad. Phone ringing have to go. Just thanks for prayers I really am in such a place.


Thinking about you and your Dad. Praying for all your
family. You are on our minds and in our hearts.♥♥♥!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, LL. My dil had a similar situation, and it's rather common for her. Last year her eardrum burst. She has bad allergies, and that contributes to it.


Burst eardrum! Oh, I am so sorry for her. Mine was turned sideways or something. Had to have tubes up my nose and down my throat! Ugh!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are so lucky regarding you BP, LL.


Exercise!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, praying for you as so sorry you are going through such a tough time. Arm hugs to you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry about not being on all day yesterday, but my Internet site was down therefore I could not access my emails. It made me angry so I am setting up a new email site.

I will send my friends the new address when I get the things transferred.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, praying for you as so sorry you are going through such a tough time. Arm hugs to you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim I`ll PM you the recipe - and anyone else who wants it.
> Sorry I can`t do it now - it`s starting to thunder so have to unplug the pc. Drast - that means I won`t be able to listen to Mark Levin tonight.
> Will be back in a few hours.
> ♥


Hope you are feeling much better Wendy. Stay safe in this storm.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Yarnie, I send my best and heartfelt wishes and prayers for your family.God will watch over him and spare him from the hurting.We serve a wonderful,merciful God. You can ask for no better physician, he will also comfort the loved ones through the hard times and the trials to come. I applaud his service and pray he gets the help he needs. Trust in the Lord and give him praise in everything. We love you Yarnie and we all are feeling your pain and stress.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Bonnie, I had the same problem one night. I went to bed and put my cpap mask on, this one is super quiet. I couldn't get to sleep for the roaring in my ears. I finally figured it out. I had went to sleep with my hearing aides in my ears, fixed my problem.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Got these from a friend had to post them here. Enjoy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I send my best and heartfelt wishes and prayers for your family.God will watch over him and spare him from the hurting.We serve a wonderful,merciful God. You can ask for no better physician, he will also comfort the loved ones through the hard times and the trials to come. I applaud his service and pray he gets the help he needs. Trust in the Lord and give him praise in everything. We love you Yarnie and we all are feeling your pain and stress.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Got these from a friend had to post them here. Enjoy.


Love the photos, especially the third one down: Pres. Bush with two Native Am. Veterans. How moving is this picture. We have a local group of Native Am. Veterans from the Seneca Nation of Indians, a well-honored group.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I send my best and heartfelt wishes and prayers for your family.God will watch over him and spare him from the hurting.We serve a wonderful,merciful God. You can ask for no better physician, he will also comfort the loved ones through the hard times and the trials to come. I applaud his service and pray he gets the help he needs. Trust in the Lord and give him praise in everything. We love you Yarnie and we all are feeling your pain and stress.


Yarnie, karverr has said so well what is in my heart for you and your family and which I could not put into words. I am with you in prayer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, praying for you as so sorry you are going through such a tough time. Arm hugs to you.


Beautiful, Janeway!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I send my best and heartfelt wishes and prayers for your family.God will watch over him and spare him from the hurting.We serve a wonderful,merciful God. You can ask for no better physician, he will also comfort the loved ones through the hard times and the trials to come. I applaud his service and pray he gets the help he needs. Trust in the Lord and give him praise in everything. We love you Yarnie and we all are feeling your pain and stress.


Karverr,

Beautiful words. Moved my heart. Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Got these from a friend had to post them here. Enjoy.


Thank you, Janeway.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A cold will do it. Mine, from last year, became permanent. I had terrible earaches. Had to go to the ER my health was so bad. I am sure you do not have this.
> 
> But, reduction in salt really helps.


I have trouble with sodium in soup mixes, cokes and lunch meats. I get so dizzy and headaches. I also can't eat Chinese food often. No msg for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Was that the one in Turkey? They said there were hundreds killed.


Yes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I send my best and heartfelt wishes and prayers for your family.God will watch over him and spare him from the hurting.We serve a wonderful,merciful God. You can ask for no better physician, he will also comfort the loved ones through the hard times and the trials to come. I applaud his service and pray he gets the help he needs. Trust in the Lord and give him praise in everything. We love you Yarnie and we all are feeling your pain and stress.


Yes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Out of here in the middle of severe storms!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Nasty storms here with a flood watch in the early hours. More of the same Thursday and Friday. So if you don`t see me here at D&P - you`ll know why.
For all of those with the same weather as me...please stay safe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Nasty storms here with a flood watch in the early hours. More of the same Thursday and Friday. So if you don`t see me here at D&P - you`ll know why.
> For all of those with the same weather as me...please stay safe.


Stay safe! Keep us posted!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I send my best and heartfelt wishes and prayers for your family.God will watch over him and spare him from the hurting.We serve a wonderful,merciful God. You can ask for no better physician, he will also comfort the loved ones through the hard times and the trials to come. I applaud his service and pray he gets the help he needs. Trust in the Lord and give him praise in everything. We love you Yarnie and we all are feeling your pain and stress.


Amen.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Nasty storms here with a flood watch in the early hours. More of the same Thursday and Friday. So if you don`t see me here at D&P - you`ll know why.
> For all of those with the same weather as me...please stay safe.


Same here, WendyBee. Severe storms coming in waves.
Wish some of this rain would go down to Southern Cal.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Any word from Yarnie? I haven't kept up with the posts. Hope everyone had a nice day.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Just want to say I personally am so glad I'm a part of our KP family. No matter what the subject - joy - happiness - sorrow - physical - mental - pain - it seems we KPers truly do care, love each other & share our common emotions.

Good night ladies & gentlemen & God bless us one & all
Georgiegirl


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry about not being on all day yesterday, but my Internet site was down therefore I could not access my emails. It made me angry so I am setting up a new email site.
> 
> I will send my friends the new address when I get the things transferred.


It's good to have you back! We have storms tonight. If the power goes off, I'll just have to go to bed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I send my best and heartfelt wishes and prayers for your family.God will watch over him and spare him from the hurting.We serve a wonderful,merciful God. You can ask for no better physician, he will also comfort the loved ones through the hard times and the trials to come. I applaud his service and pray he gets the help he needs. Trust in the Lord and give him praise in everything. We love you Yarnie and we all are feeling your pain and stress.


Such a lovely post, Karverr. You speak for all of us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Bonnie, I had the same problem one night. I went to bed and put my cpap mask on, this one is super quiet. I couldn't get to sleep for the roaring in my ears. I finally figured it out. I had went to sleep with my hearing aides in my ears, fixed my problem.


Oh - yes, that would keep me up, too. I used to have trouble with rapid heartbeat (mitral valve prolapse), and just hearing it would keep me awake. I'd have to find a position that would cover the noise. Those little things can drive us crazy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Got these from a friend had to post them here. Enjoy.


I would love to meet him and shake his hand.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have trouble with sodium in soup mixes, cokes and lunch meats. I get so dizzy and headaches. I also can't eat Chinese food often. No msg for me.


CB, that's a lot to eliminate. You must cook a lot from scratch.

My daughter can't eat anything processed. No msg, no artificial ingredients. Her stomach bothers her if she does, and she gets agitated (like with caffeine) and can't sleep. She stays away from a lot of things. Oh - also yeast! No yeast bread at all.

The sodium in soup is so high, and without it the taste is terrible. I've just about stopped eating bought soup, how about you? GD won't even use chicken broth any more unless she makes it because label says "spices," which could contain things that bother her.

Have you tried Campbell's soups lately? They must have taken out every grain of salt. Blecccch!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Prayers for all of you experiencing storms tonight! Not fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Prayers for all of you experiencing storms tonight! Not fun!


Thank you - not so bad where I am, but we haven't heard thunder here in a long time. Until tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, that's a lot to eliminate. You must cook a lot from scratch.
> 
> My daughter can't eat anything processed. No msg, no artificial ingredients. Her stomach bothers her if she does, and she gets agitated (like with caffeine) and can't sleep. She stays away from a lot of things. Oh - also yeast! No yeast bread at all.
> 
> ...


Yes I cook from scratch. Even my bread. I make my own broth because of all the additives. I don't use mixed spices because of all the salt. Funny thing is my dh uses the salt shaker after I cook. His sodium is always low. He drinks a lot of water. All eating out has a lot of sodium added. So I don't eat out much unless it is on vacation or someone asks me out to eat.
I don't like Campbells soup anymore it doesn't taste right .Bleccch is right.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Just want to say I personally am so glad I'm a part of our KP family. No matter what the subject - joy - happiness - sorrow - physical - mental - pain - it seems we KPers truly do care, love each other & share our common emotions.
> 
> Good night ladies & gentlemen & God bless us one & all
> Georgiegirl


Goodnight and Sweet Dreams, Georgiegirl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl I missed your post. We feel the same way. God Bless you too and goodnight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I cook from scratch. Even my bread. I make my own broth because of all the additives. I don't use mixed spices because of all the salt. Funny thing is my dh uses the salt shaker after I cook. His sodium is always low. He drinks a lot of water. All eating out has a lot of sodium added. So I don't eat out much unless it is on vacation or someone asks me out to eat.
> I don't like Campbells soup anymore it doesn't taste right .Bleccch is right.


You and my daughter handle it the same way. She also seldom eats out. She's gotten used to it. I think she enjoys cooking from scratch - a feeling of accomplishment. And feeling better - there's a big difference in her mood. Huge difference.

It seems like more and more people are becoming sensitive to these things. I hope that means it will be easier to get food without all the additives.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Just want to say I personally am so glad I'm a part of our KP family. No matter what the subject - joy - happiness - sorrow - physical - mental - pain - it seems we KPers truly do care, love each other & share our common emotions.
> 
> Good night ladies & gentlemen & God bless us one & all
> Georgiegirl


Beautiful words. I feel the same way.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I send my best and heartfelt wishes and prayers for your family.God will watch over him and spare him from the hurting.We serve a wonderful,merciful God. You can ask for no better physician, he will also comfort the loved ones through the hard times and the trials to come. I applaud his service and pray he gets the help he needs. Trust in the Lord and give him praise in everything. We love you Yarnie and we all are feeling your pain and stress.


Thank you for putting what we all feel into words, Karverr.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I cook from scratch. Even my bread. I make my own broth because of all the additives. I don't use mixed spices because of all the salt. Funny thing is my dh uses the salt shaker after I cook. His sodium is always low. He drinks a lot of water. All eating out has a lot of sodium added. So I don't eat out much unless it is on vacation or someone asks me out to eat.
> I don't like Campbells soup anymore it doesn't taste right .Bleccch is right.


When you don't use much salt in cooking, you become used to the 'less salt' taste in food, and then eating out or eating prepared, processed food tastes very salty. I also tend to use little or no salt, as much as possible. Canned soup is way too salty for me. Never use it, except as called for in special recipes. There is enough salt in unprocessed food to satisfy our daily salt requirement.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-260162-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

